# Body Language Pictures - Please Post!



## HavaneseSoon

Please post your Hav's pictures showing different body language expressions and tell us what you think your Hav is telling you and how they are feeling. Please feel free if you think someone's Hav is showing another expression the owner is not seeing.

I think the picture shows Dexter as alert, watching something, and confident.

"What was that?"


----------



## Lunastar

Here we have~ You chase me, No you chase me, No you chase me......


----------



## Scooter's Family

Murphy says, "Get it out, please?" Scooter says, "Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, NAH!"


----------



## JASHavanese

I caught this when they didn't know I was there. 
Just pure love....


----------



## JASHavanese

WHAT? Can't you see we're busy?????????


----------



## Patti McNeil

"You've got to be freakin' kidding me"!!!!


----------



## Renee

THERE'S NOT A SNOWBALL'S CHANCE IN HE** YOU'RE GETTING YOUR CHAIR BACK....


----------



## Redorr

WHAT IS GOING ON OUT THERE??? IS IT MY BFF MILES??? I LOVE HIM!!! OMG!!!


----------



## JeanMarie

" I shouldn't have chewed that power cord...."


----------



## Lynn

gosh... those are cute pictures. Jan the one with your husband and his computer reminds me of my Missy and me on the computer.


----------



## lcy_pt

Aaaahhhh! Scratchies!!!










Oh...you are SO going to pay for this! Sleep with one eye open lady!!!










Yes! Yes! You're kidding! And then what did they say!


----------



## irnfit

I love this thread!


----------



## Renee

Cute pictures and comments....Great idea for a thread!! 
We have some funny forum members out there!!:laugh:


----------



## Scooter's Family

He's fine Mom, don't worry, I'm watching him.


----------



## JASHavanese

Lynn said:


> gosh... those are cute pictures. Jan the one with your husband and his computer reminds me of my Missy and me on the computer.


Are you going to post it here Lynn? I'd enjoy seeing it


----------



## Lynn

JASHavanese said:


> Are you going to post it here Lynn? I'd enjoy seeing it


I have a picture of Missy looking at my computer on my lap, I will try to find it and post it . See loves to see dogs on the computer.


----------



## tabby2

"Say 'uncle'! Come on, say 'uncle'!"


----------



## Evye's Mom

This thread is SOOO cute. I am enjoying all the pics and their captions.


----------



## SMARTY

I love, love, love this thread. Great job everyone.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh this was a great idea. So many wonderful pictures. So many are just too too funny.


----------



## CapotesMom

What, like digging under the fence is a BAD thing???


----------



## psvzum

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Ruby's Mom

Ha! The blanket is mine now!


----------



## Evye's Mom

THE CELL MATES...."I told you Mom would buy us what we needed...you didn't have to steal it." !!








"Come here ye' pretty boy."


----------



## Scooter's Family

They look so cute!!!


----------



## ama0722

Sharlene- you are taking that prison thing one step further in the second picture eh? HAHHAHAHA


----------



## Scooter's Family

LMBO! Exactly who is the "bitch" in that photo??? LOL, LOL, LOL, LOl, LOL!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Scooter's Family said:


> LMBO! Exactly who is the "bitch" in that photo??? LOL, LOL, LOL, LOl, LOL!!!


You guessed it !!


----------



## CinnCinn

I'm laughing! Love this thread! Thanks!


----------



## TShot

This is Petunia and her cousin Roscoe waiting to go for a ride.


----------



## Missy

Oh I adore this thread... But PAT! I agree with seymour...you better sleep with one eye open!

I hate the mailman!!!


----------



## Missy

I love you mommy.


----------



## Missy

I 8 poop today. and there is nothing you can do about it... (luckily this was puppy Cash)


----------



## Pipersmom

Please don't bother me!


----------



## Mojo's Mom

I don't care how cold you say it will be in North Carolina at Thanksgiving, I am NOT WEARING THIS THING.


----------



## JASHavanese

Have I told you lately that I love you?


----------



## juliav

Jan, 

That is the sweetest picture. Did they know they were being photographed??


----------



## JASHavanese

juliav said:


> Jan,
> 
> That is the sweetest picture. Did they know they were being photographed??


Thanks. No, it was just pure luck that I got that shot


----------



## rdanielle

If looks could kill... 
Darth Vadar? Lol!


----------



## Lina

This thread is hilarious! Love all the pics. 

Hitchcock: Honestly, will she ever stop taking pictures?
Kubrick: Shhh, just lay here quietly. If we don't do anything cute she'll just go away.









You have got to be kidding me









I love you more, no, I love you more, no, I love you more...









What was that???


----------



## Scooter's Family

Why can't I ride the school bus too?


----------



## Evye's Mom

I have laughed more in the past day watching this thread than I have in ?????


----------



## lcy_pt

Whuh??










OMG!! Make her stop!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Pat, I am so jealous of their nice long ponies. We only have short stubby ones.


----------



## Kathy Berrena

*LET US OUT WE WILL BE GOOD!*

PLEAZZZZZZZE!


----------



## Kathy Berrena

One highly trained US Marine fresh home from Iraq is taken out by seven week old Ethel. She still ownes him!

Sorry for all the pictures, I finally figured out the picture posting think.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Kathy, the photo with Ethel made me cry. It's lovely.


----------



## tabby2

Wheeere's Waldo??????


----------



## Renee

I PROMISE I'll never steal another hair clip again.....just take it OUT of my hair, dude....


----------



## Leslie

Finally! Another fun thread! Great pix and quips, everyone. I've had a great start to my day :biggrin1:


----------



## KSC

Hilarious!

"Stop laughing - It's not that funny"









"Look...there's only room for one cute fuzzy guy around here"


----------



## Sheri

I love your photos and story lines, everyone!!!

(The marine and Ethel melts my heart...)


----------



## KSC

Kathy Berrena said:


> One highly trained US Marine fresh home from Iraq is taken out by seven week old Ethel. She still ownes him!
> 
> Sorry for all the pictures, I finally figured out the picture posting think.


Love this!


----------



## KSC

CapotesMom said:


> What, like digging under the fence is a BAD thing???


Also - absolutely hilarious...they all are - I keep going back and rereading your quotes. Funny group!


----------



## marltonmommy

What a wonderful thread! I'm new to all this, it is sooooo great to see so many wonderful people love their little guys and gals as much as I LOVE mine! I guess I'm not to wierd after all!!!:amen:


----------



## mintchip

Sheri said:


> I love your photos and story lines, everyone!!!
> 
> (The marine and Ethel melts my heart...)


Me too!


----------



## Renee

marltonmommy said:


> What a wonderful thread! I'm new to all this, it is sooooo great to see so many wonderful people love their little guys and gals as much as I LOVE mine! I guess I'm not to wierd after all!!!:amen:


First, welcome to the forum! Yes, this is the one place where you can be a crazy dog lady, and you fit RIGHT in!! It's so nice to be able to share pictures of our little guys, and you don't feel like people are just looking at them to be polite. We LOVE pictures on this forum, as you can tell by this thread. This is one of my favorite threads so far!!


----------



## mintchip

:gossip:"Look she has the camera! OK 1,2,3................"


----------



## good buddy

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## CapotesMom

KSC said:


> Also - absolutely hilarious...they all are - I keep going back and rereading your quotes. Funny group!


...lol..believe me..it was hard to take this picture in between me yelling at him...lol.

It should probably read something like.. "You're not yelling anymore..does that mean I'm not in trouble??" ....course after the picture he would have known the answer. lol


----------



## psvzum

> I 8 poop today. and there is nothing you can do about it... (luckily this was puppy Cash)


Priceless!


----------



## KSC

CapotesMom said:


> ...lol..believe me..it was hard to take this picture in between me yelling at him...lol.
> 
> It should probably read something like.. "You're not yelling anymore..does that mean I'm not in trouble??" ....course after the picture he would have known the answer. lol


The story behind it makes it even funnier....we've all been there!


----------



## mintchip

*What did you just S-P-E-L-L? *


----------



## Nanny

What stick? I don't have a stick!!


----------



## TShot

That didn't work, so now I'll try a flip.


----------



## Nanny

*Mom said no sticks in the house.*

What Stick?


----------



## marltonmommy

"No more flashes Mommy! Plez!"


----------



## marltonmommy

"What did I say, now?"


----------



## marltonmommy

"WOW, they really do love me here!!!!!" Jaime's 2nd day home from rescue!


----------



## Havtahava

LOL! I love this thread, but honestly Carolina, you had to know that I'd literally be laughing out loud with yours. Give the boys some extra love from me. You are all a hoot!


----------



## mintchip

"Hurry-this cake looks so good and I'm hungry!"








I'm still hungry! Where did my cake go?:Cry:

:Cry:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Gotta get dry, gotta get dry, gotta get dry...


----------



## KSC

See? I told you I fit in the box


----------



## Eva

I is sleepy...


----------



## Eva

I see....*CHICKEN!!!!*


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hey Todd, I see chicken too!


----------



## JeanMarie

YES! 
I HAVE been drinking out of the garden fountain!! Why you ask??


----------



## Lunastar

OH too funny ladies. Your marine and Ethel are breaking my heart here.


----------



## Kathy Berrena

*Lucy*

Soooooooooo tired


----------



## Kathy Berrena

*Waiting for Greg to come home from Iraq*

Hey Lucy! Lets wait in his hat! Good idea Ethel we can take a nap! (when I sent puppy pictures to Greg he asked for a size reference)


----------



## Kathy Berrena

*Lucy hiding*

Mom and Ethel will never see me here!


----------



## BeverlyA

What a wonderful thead! Thank you everyone for sharing!

I'm going to have to dig up some of those old camera threads and get some photography tips!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

"I do not think I am going to fit!" "Mom told me not to do this!


----------



## LuvCicero

"What do you mean I'm blowing my coat?"


----------



## Scooter's Family

This is so great! When I want to show photos to friends or family I see that glazed look come over them. I keep checking back here to see all the dogs and the funny captions.


----------



## SMARTY

this is the best thread ever, I am enjoying all of the pictures.


----------



## Evye's Mom

LuvCicero said:


> "What do you mean I'm blowing my coat?"
> 
> View attachment 25318


Look at handsome Cicero and look at all that hair. Gorgeous !!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Cicero is unbelievable in person Sharlene, he's gorgeous.


----------



## Patti McNeil

This is the 5th picture you've taken. My smile won't get any better than this.


----------



## Lynn

this is just one of the cutest, most enjoyable theards ever!!! I am soooo enjoying all the pictures and remarks


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*How to get treats*

To get treats 
Step 1. Turn head slightly
Step 2. Bat long eyelashes
Step 3. Wait for it.....


----------



## Lynn

Wyndward Havanese said:


> To get treats
> Step 1. Turn head slightly
> Step 2. Bat long eyelashes
> Step 3. Wait for it.....


Just tooo cute for words!!!!


----------



## mintchip

Lynn said:


> Just tooo cute for word!!!!


Lynn I agree!


----------



## Padolph

*SERIOUSLY ... NOT AGAIN!!!!*



Yeah&#8230;. so remind me again why I have to sit here and have you take picture after picture of me&#8230;do you think the dry dog food you give me everyday is really worth this!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Wheeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip

OK I can do it too! I'm BRAVE!


----------



## MaddiesMom

"Haircut? I don't need no stinkin' haircut!"


----------



## SMARTY

mintchip said:


> OK I can do it too! I'm BRAVE!


If I ever get close enough to Oliver you will be calling 911 because he has been stolen.


----------



## CapotesMom

mintchip said:


> OK I can do it too! I'm BRAVE!


....aaahahahahaha!!!! ound:

...I think we have a winner, folks..


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh Sally, that pic of Oliver is priceless!


----------



## Redorr

How do I use this ladder to get UP THERE???? I...think..i...can..reach..it...just...one...more...inch..


----------



## Redorr

You didn't expect me to actually PEE on this grass did you? Seriously?? It's a rockin' sofa...thanks!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

That is too cute! Does it use the grass thing to pee on?


----------



## SMARTY

What do you mean "Can I see?"


----------



## LuvCicero

"Help, will somebody get this skunk off my butt!!"


----------



## mintchip

SMARTY said:


> If I ever get close enough to Oliver you will be calling 911 because he has been stolen.


He is BRAVE enough to stay with me!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I agree, that one's a winner! DH and I both laughed out loud the moment we saw it!


----------



## mintchip

*Let me check my schedule!! I may be free that day*


----------



## Lunastar

This is just the best thread ever. I know I keep saying that but it is true. Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## lfung5

Who's ALPHA now big guy!


----------



## lfung5

R.I.P.


----------



## Jill in Mich

This thread has been laugh out loud funny! What great photos with perfect captions!


----------



## lfung5

Are you a friend of the bride or the groom?


----------



## Jill in Mich

Oh mom, how could you do this to me?









Do you have these in any other colors?









Yooohoooo! Aren't you forgetting something?


----------



## lfung5

Bella- "Quick, somebody take away her scissors!"
Fred- "Yo Ma, how about a real haircut!"


----------



## peluitohavanese

*What is so flippin' glamourous about being pregnant???*

Yeah, so I'm pregnant... SO WHAT?


----------



## lfung5

*Zombies from Cuba*

Take us to your leader


----------



## peluitohavanese

To infinity and beyond!!!


----------



## lfung5

We hear and obey


----------



## lfung5

BACON BACON BACON!



This was fun! I like this thread. i got carried away


----------



## Scooter's Family

Funniest thing I've ever heard, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha.......


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Great pictures everyone! This is the kind of thread I wanted! You guys are a hoot!


----------



## lcy_pt

Peeky Boos.....I seeza you!










I iz not amoozed.....


----------



## mintchip

Here *YOU* catch it!


----------



## Redorr

Linda - you are cracking me UP!!! 

Sally - you MUST submit the calendar photo for the Hav Calendar next year!

Great, great thread.


----------



## Brady's mom

I have been loving this thread. 

Hey, where did everybody go? It suddenly got dark in here.


----------



## Brady's mom

Please, please, can I have some????










It wasn't me, I didn't do it.


----------



## krandall

What's wrong? Can't keep up, big guy?


----------



## JeanMarie

Omg...I love this thread!!!
Our very own "lolhavs"!
ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Zoom, zoom, zoom!!!

"I swear Officer, he really does HAV a license, he left it at home!"


----------



## JeanMarie

*Riley at the Microwave drawer...*

Can you get this thing to HURRY??!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Jean-Riley is very cute but I LOVE your oven!!!


----------



## Lynn

I wonder if they can make a calendar with these pictures and captures....??? This is just tooo good!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

A Calendar of these pictures would be great!


----------



## Sheri

There, _THERE!!_ Do you see them? They are BIG dogs with trees on their heads, poor things! ...I need longer legs...


----------



## Sheri

Grooming? :kev:


----------



## JeanMarie

Thans Ann. I love my stove, too. I saw it at a friend's house when I was planning my kitchen reno...and ordered it. It's a Sharp with a microwave drawer; a great space saver for a smaller kitchen.


----------



## mintchip

Comet says "Wake up sleepy-head Oliver-she has the camera "








"That camera again???????


----------



## Lunastar

Lynn said:


> I wonder if they can make a calendar with these pictures and captures....??? This is just tooo good!!!


Oh I second that! This would be a fabulous calender. I bet we could make it a day calender with all the pictures. I bet there will be 365 in no time at all. haha How awesome would it be to wake up everyday and flip the calender page to one of these? Talk about starting your day right. hahaha


----------



## maryam187

Great thread!

"Ha, I tunneled you again!"


----------



## maryam187

"I can't reach it"


----------



## maryam187

"Hahaha, stop Pablo, I'm ticklish there!"


----------



## Jill in Mich

Maryam those are too cute!

Sheri, if that's the view out your front window, we're moving in!!!


----------



## Jane

This is the BEST thread! I am loving everyone's photos and captions! Well, of course, these Havs just give us SO much material to work with!

Sheri, is that *you *in the photo next to Tucker on the stool?


----------



## Sheri

The front room window is at the family cabin in the Sawtooths--that is where Tucker got to run around free this summer. We love it there!

That is actually my mom with Tucker, looking at the elk. I look a lot like her, though--just a bit taller and my hair is grayer!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

What's that smell?


----------



## lfung5

*GOT MILK?*


----------



## good buddy

I'm sorry I ate poo again.


----------



## lfung5

Holly Dingleberry, Batman!


----------



## lfung5

And you thought you had problems!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

These pictures are priceless! Nice pictures everyone!


----------



## mintchip

*I really really got it first*


----------



## Lynn

Every time I get on this thread I get the BEST laugh! I got to get my camera out and add to this thread.

I had a good one today, I was washing both dogs...had Casper done and Missy in the sink and Casper was peaking at us over the cushion in the next room. You could just see the cushion and his eyes and he was like hiding..."thinking your turn Missy now".

I just didn't have my camera:Cry:


----------



## maryam187

Huh?! What's that noise???


----------



## maryam187

Yay, it's mommy!!!


----------



## maryam187

No one's looking, maybe I can check my emails real quick...


----------



## lfung5

Great pictures everyone!! I love the quotes. I'm looking through the archives for more pictures!


----------



## lfung5

For Pete sake, can someone give me a hand?!


----------



## lfung5

I've learned from a very young age, a simple look can get me whatever I want. Now that I'm older, I've mastered that look


----------



## KSC

Oh my goodness - please keep these coming - I too laugh out loud every time I open this thread - it's a great light moment in my day!


----------



## maryam187

Linda, love your posts!


----------



## Scooter's Family

What's the big deal about crate training? I like it up here!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Don't you think the mustache is little long?


----------



## Lynn

the picture with Scooter on the crate kills me....you do get their own ideas about the crate.


----------



## Lunastar

The best thread. LOL Thank you for the laughter.

MINE! NO MINE!









Naa Naa Naa told you!










Moooommmm no fair!


----------



## Lunastar

This was their opinion of their very first dog show.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz









Can we go home now?


----------



## Lunastar

Sorry got carried away. Last one.

Phyliss Diller, who?









Um.. I was um... reaching for the toy...yeah that's it the toy. honest!


----------



## Jake&Jazz

That bone is here somewhere !!


----------



## Jake&Jazz

Are you sure my Mom can't see us ??


----------



## Sheri

"Um.. I was um... reaching for the toy...yeah that's it the toy. honest!
Blessings, Luna and the girls"

Ha, ha! Oh, the innocent look!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

I just love this thread! I have posted pictures here but I will be darned if I can remember how to do it.


----------



## Lunastar

Thanks Sheri, that is one of my favorites of Zoey. LOL


----------



## Lunastar

murphymoesmamma said:


> I just love this thread! I have posted pictures here but I will be darned if I can remember how to do it.


Holly I use photobucket and link the picture here.


----------



## BeverlyA

The pictures and captions just get better and better! I LOVE this thread!

Maryam, your little Chuey is soooo adorable it should be illegal! I just want to put my face on him and snuggle!


Jean Marie, I have that same oven/microwave! I thought for sure I was the only one that had ever purchased it. Have you ever had problems with the sensors becoming misaligned with the microwave? We've had to have them adjusted a couple times.

Beverly


----------



## whitBmom

"I luv you...oh how I luv you"


----------



## JeanMarie

Hey Beverly, No the oven and Micro have worked great! Only issue is having to practically crawl on the floor to check anything in the oven....

Love these posts! Gotta get my fix every morning!


----------



## KSC

Scooter's Family said:


> What's the big deal about crate training? I like it up here!


That is the funniest picture...I think Kipling thought the same thing every time he ran to the bathroom and plopped there vs. going to his crate for a nap...

What's the big deal? This is just like a crate...me, toys...you can trust me!


----------



## Scooter's Family

These dogs crack me up!!!:bounce:


----------



## lcy_pt

But I don't WANNA wear my snowsuit Mom!!!


----------



## peluitohavanese

*Hey MOM!! Bet'cha can't do this! Neener neener!!*


----------



## peluitohavanese

Maybe if I sit real still they won't find me....


----------



## peluitohavanese

Get me out of this crate...*or else*!


----------



## CapotesMom

KSC said:


> That is the funniest picture...I think Kipling thought the same thing every time he ran to the bathroom and plopped there vs. going to his crate for a nap...
> 
> What's the big deal? This is just like a crate...me, toys...you can trust me!
> 
> View attachment 25398


...ahaha...capote used to do this when he was a puppy; one second he'd be goin crazy all over the apartment. The next second he was passed out on the fireplace cause the marble was nice and cool... I know I have a picture somewhere..










..he still likes the tile in the kitchen..but it's not as funny cause this was just a tiny strip in the middle of the room that he'd seek out..


----------



## peluitohavanese

*Dang!....these soaped pictures are sooooo humiliating...*


----------



## KSC

CapotesMom said:


> ...ahaha...capote used to do this when he was a puppy; one second he'd be goin crazy all over the apartment. The next second he was passed out on the fireplace cause the marble was nice and cool... I know I have a picture somewhere..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..he still likes the tile in the kitchen..but it's not as funny cause this was just a tiny strip in the middle of the room that he'd seek out..


so funny - they know what they like!


----------



## rdanielle

Help! I've fallen & I can't get up..


----------



## CapotesMom

rdanielle said:


> Help! I've fallen & I can't get up..


aww...he looks like the lil Downy teddy bear!


----------



## maryam187

Stinky


----------



## maryam187

Stinkier


----------



## maryam187

Jackpot!!!


----------



## mintchip

I love Chuy!


----------



## Missy

What? 
View attachment 25427


This is so humiliating. 
View attachment 25428


----------



## Mraymo

I love all the pictures. You guys are great, this thread makes me laugh.


----------



## lcy_pt

Oh Missy! LOL!!! This takes 'brotherly love' to a whole other level ound:

View attachment 25432


----------



## Brady's mom

You have got to bee kidding. Please take this stupid hat off of me!


----------



## Brady's mom

Time to call for help! This is abuse!


----------



## Brady's mom

What? I am just trying to explain to Jake that it is my crate. Do you think he understands yet?


----------



## LuvCicero

LOVE this thread. Why have we been saving these funny pictures?? No wonder we all love having a Hav in the house....they are the best!! Please keep posting everyone.


----------



## maryam187

Dessert


----------



## Missy

LOL-- I am not sure that the way this thread has turned is what Linda had in mind when she posted confident little Dexter. But it sure is fun

What do you mean I am not supposed to have these panties?

View attachment 25472


For more of Jasper and Cash's panty raid you have to check out old but good thread.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6568&highlight=panty+raid


----------



## Renee

Ugh...what is it about Havs and panties? Copper is the only one that can jump the gate, so he will go back to the bedrooms, hunt for panties, and DELIVER them to Miley so she can chew on them. WHAT is up with that?!?!?


----------



## CapotesMom

Renee said:


> Ugh...what is it about Havs and panties? Copper is the only one that can jump the gate, so he will go back to the bedrooms, hunt for panties, and DELIVER them to Miley so she can chew on them. WHAT is up with that?!?!?


Taylor and Capote do this too!!!! OMG It drives me crazy!! My (ex now)boyfriend was here for the first time and I had to go to work. He lets them roam at free will. He calls me up and he says ...'uhh.. Capote is chewing on a thong' ...and he's laughing while I'm mortified. :redface:


----------



## Missy

*shameless reposted picture *

ehh what's up doc?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

It has taken off in a different direction than what I intended on....But, a lot of the pictures are so true.


----------



## Brady's Grandmom

I have to fight with Bacca in the morning! I usually give in and give him a pair of panties so I can get dressed! He also raids the hamper for more! I come home and find panties everywhere!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Brady, I feel your pain dude...


----------



## onemoreokie

"Isn't this thing built for birds?"










"This thing doesn't put out water as fast as I can drink it"


----------



## HavaneseSoon

That's soooooooooooooooo funny!


----------



## JeanMarie

OMG, the pantie thing! Riley "found" a pair of mine once and delivered them into the lap of my date one evening. And yes you guessed it...it wasn't a cute frilly pair. I was SO EMBARRASSED. I am ever so careful about my undies now....


----------



## CapotesMom

JeanMarie said:


> OMG, the pantie thing! Riley "found" a pair of mine once and delivered them into the lap of my date one evening. And yes you guessed it...it wasn't a cute frilly pair. I was SO EMBARRASSED. I am ever so careful about my undies now....


...At least it was the cute frilly pair instead of the granny panties. He was just looking out for you.. making sure your date knew you weren't into giant floral cotton undies that came up to your belly button.


----------



## Renee

Too funny Jean...but I'm dying to know....did you go out with him again???


----------



## JeanMarie

Oh ...you must read it again....It WAS the ugly granny pair with the elastic about shot. I was mortified. And no we didn't date long, but it wasn't that...(I don't think...ound


----------



## JeanMarie

*I'm with ya guys...*

You don't expect me to go out in this!?!


----------



## lcy_pt

Harley: "Hey Seymour! I thought you said this was the drive-thru window."
Seymour: "Yes Harley it is. I know there's food in there."










Harley: "Seymour...where's that little box you talk into to get some food?"
Seymour: "I don't know Harley....try pressing something."










Harley: "Seymour...it's not working!!! I'm going to waste away to _nothing_ out here!!!"
Seymour: "Harley...keep trying....we must not let them win....we must NEVER let them win!!!!!"


----------



## rdanielle

Look, how perfectly my tongue matches this blanket!?!


----------



## tabby2

JeanMarie said:


> Oh ...you must read it again....It WAS the ugly granny pair with the elastic about shot. I was mortified. And no we didn't date long, but it wasn't that...(I don't think...ound


Beejie hauled a pair of my undies out to the backyard when my gardeners were there and I was chasing him around trying to get them back while they're pretending not to be laughing their heads off. I now hide when they come to my house!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

That is too funny! I bet your Hav loved you playing chase with him!


----------



## lfung5

What a creative bunch! This thread just keeps getting better!


----------



## Jill in Mich

I think I was overserved....


----------



## Beamer

*how does your hair look after a 4 hour nap?
*









*Holycrap?! Why are you getting up and leaving the room!?!?! ahhhhhhhhh!!
*


----------



## Eva

Lose the hat or I'm never going to forgive you for this!


----------



## Lunastar

OMG this is just so hysterical. I love the costumes. That shot of Beamer....LOL


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Cody made me laugh! That picture is hysterical!


----------



## Kathy

LOLOLOL, ROTFLOL, I SOOOOOOOO NEEDED TO SEE THIS THREAD TONIGHT! OMG, YOU ARE ALL SO AWESOME. I HAVE NOT LAUGHED THIS HARD IN A LONG TIME!!!! THESE SHOULD ALL BE IN A COFFEE TABLE BOOK!!!


----------



## JeanMarie

I


> think I was overserved....


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Kathy Berrena

Don't move, they are watching us again, pretend you are sleeping, Ethel? Ethel? :yawn: I don't care Lucy that was rude and I am NOT speaking to you!:argue:


----------



## Renee

Look at those little chubby puppy bellies!! Nothing cuter....


----------



## JeanMarie

*How can they sleep this way???*

Because it's comfy! Why do you ask???


----------



## murphymoesmamma

JeanMarie said:


> Because it's comfy! Why do you ask???


Jean, I have totally fallen in love with your little Riley! I also loved your undies story! Our little Havs can be almost as embarassing as our children!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Wish I could get a photo of us on the couch...me in the middle with my laptop and Scooter and Murphy on each side with their head on the computer. I can barely move!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Ann you have to get one of the kids to help you!


----------



## peluitohavanese

Kathy said:


> LOLOLOL, ROTFLOL, I SOOOOOOOO NEEDED TO SEE THIS THREAD TONIGHT! OMG, YOU ARE ALL SO AWESOME. I HAVE NOT LAUGHED THIS HARD IN A LONG TIME!!!! THESE SHOULD ALL BE IN A COFFEE TABLE BOOK!!!


I have had such a great time with this thread! Heck! I even jumped in and put a few of my own....

Here's a shameless repeat.....

"How does that song go....??.... Starry Starry .... BUTT??...oh....how humiliating..."


----------



## mintchip

What??? I am older-- I should be *bigger* than him?


----------



## JeanMarie

Awww..thanks Holly! Funny thing is, I have beds in every room of the house because he likes to keep me in sight. But really his favorite place is wedged in that corner because it gives him a view of several rooms and the stairs. They are so darned funny...the little velcro creatures.


----------



## JASHavanese

Think they'll notice I changed the screensaver?


----------



## JASHavanese

Um, Mom, we left you a spot on the floor......


----------



## JASHavanese

Mom, you gotta hear this.......


----------



## JASHavanese

Hee hee hee, you're soooooooooo busted


----------



## Jane

JASHavanese said:


> Um, Mom, we left you a spot on the floor......


Jan, there is a little corner of the bed there for you! LOL!

Even with only my 2 Havs, there is barely enough room sometimes. I cannot imagine having your crew, including your standard, on the bed!! Great photo! Oh, that is adorable - I just noticed one of your Havs has his/her head resting on your spoo's leg as a bolster pillow!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Great picture of the bed Jan!


----------



## JeanMarie

Holy cr*p! 
That bed picture is hysterical!!!!

(noticed the guy by your pillow glancing up like: "We're trying to sleep here....")


----------



## Lunastar

OH Jan that is just too much. You need a bigger bed. hahahaha


----------



## SMARTY

Jan, back to the store for another bed or do you still have bed rock. That picture is too cute.


----------



## Missy

Jan too funny with the bed. all your furkids are gorgeous. and is that you in the next pictures????? I guess I have never seen a picture of you before. You are gorgeous!


----------



## Lynn

Jan,
That beats it all!!! That picture of the bed and dogs is great!!! 

When you come to bed do they get off????


----------



## Leslie

JASHavanese said:


> Think they'll notice I changed the screensaver?


Awww... Look, it's Tori's mommy :hug:


----------



## Missy

Last one mom... I mean it...really! OK are you happy now?


----------



## LuvCicero

Jan, you don't need a bed. You need to clear the room and cover the floor with memory foam. LOL That's a cut pic!!


----------



## Kathie

Where is everybody?!!








What?? Doesn't everyone sleep on the wall?!


----------



## Beamer

HAAHHAHA... Ok, thats one of the craziest sleeping positions I have ever seen.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Kathie

She does that all the time, too!


----------



## CacheHavs

What?? Oh I didn't realize she was there with the camera...we are so busted.


----------



## Kathie

*Grandchildren!*

Oh, brother - the things I put up with for these grandkids!








Now, this is more like it!


----------



## havjump

Really enjoying this terrific thread. They are all so funny & clever!!
Cosmo is saying, "I want to go with you....PLEEESE.... take Me!!!!!


----------



## havjump

Cosmo makes us smile each and every day!! Even when he is naughty!
'Caught In The Act'!!!!


----------



## Renee

Cosmo is just helping you handle the bills...what's wrong with that?!?! :wink:
That's what I'd like to do to some of my bills, anyway!!


----------



## havjump

Kathie, Your grandchildren are beautiful.
Renee, wishing he could pay the bills:laugh:


----------



## Lunastar

What beautiful grandchildren. They look like good "helpers". LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family

Kathie - Your GC are so beautiful!!!


----------



## Kathie

Thanks everyone! They are the reason we chose to get a Havanese and Abby's sweet temperament has not disappointed us - she absolutely loves them! Now, when they come to see us they run to Abby first.......LOL


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Adventures of Riki n Daisy*

Hey Mom, Daisy's bowl looks like it has more in it...

Riki, that is ridiculous! I'm jumping up and down and I can see that you have more!


----------



## Lunastar

LOL keep them coming!


----------



## mintchip

He is cute.PLEASE!!! Let him out so we can play!


----------



## Beamer

Hahahahaha.. Sally, thats a great picture!

Ryan


----------



## Missy

great picture and caption Sally. GFETE!


----------



## lcy_pt

Sally....love this pic! Looks like he's giving his new buddy the 'high five'


----------



## Missy

football again...even when we are away?


----------



## Missy

look into my eyes....you are getting sleepy...you will now give me a treat!

View attachment 25560


Yummm...thanks mom...that look into my eyes routine really works.

View attachment 25561


----------



## Scooter's Family

"Hey Murph, you think that shirt is funny?" 

"Not so much Scooter!"


----------



## Lunastar

Bedhead?










Say What?


----------



## Lunastar

Pleassssssseeee Please please, I'll give you a kiss.










Gotta... get... this... bow... out...


----------



## Kathy

Scooter's Family said:


> "Hey Murph, you think that shirt is funny?"
> 
> "Not so much Scooter!"


Ann,you have the greatest sense of humor!!! I love your captions!


----------



## peluitohavanese

Whazzup??? Did YOU hear what WE heard???


----------



## mintchip

peluitohavanese said:


> Whazzup??? Did YOU hear what WE heard???


*This is the BEST thread!!!!!!*


----------



## lcy_pt

Ann...where did you get this t-shirt? It's an absolute riot!!

View attachment 25576


----------



## Scooter's Family

I think I got it at www.dogisgood.com but they sold it at Nationals too. Since then I think it may even be on the HRI site. Whenever Gavin wears it people read it and laugh!


----------



## SMARTY

What u doin Dad? I can help I know I can


----------



## Poornima

*Great thread!*

I haven't been on the forum for several weeks now, but what a great thread this it. I loved watching the pictures and all the captions.

Lizzie: Mom, Benji is watching TV again. He won't play ball with me! He is ignoring me and watching some stupid ship sink.

Benji: Are you kidding me! This is "Titanic", I mean the "Titanic", the best love story ever! You are asking me to take my eyes off beautiful Rose and play stupid ball with you? You are nuts!!!


----------



## Poornima

*Benji the TV addict*

1) Benji: Hey, buddy run.....That bear sure looks mad and he has a gun!

2) You have a big nose, little guy!

3) What a cute baby!

4) You really have a big nose!


----------



## Renee

Wow...he is FASCINATED with the TV. Is it just that show, or any show on tv???


----------



## Sheri

At least you don't have to worry about Benji getting lonely or bored if you are gone for hours! You can just pop in one of his favorite movies! Ha! What a character!!

(Poor Lizzie...!)


----------



## Poornima

Renee said:


> Wow...he is FASCINATED with the TV. Is it just that show, or any show on tv???


He usually likes animal shows and anything that we watch. He sat through entire Titanic. And he looks at all the characters, and other things in each frame as if he is really watching.

Here is how his TV trance state looks like.


----------



## Sheri

Don't ever teach him to use the remote--you'll never get it back! ound:


----------



## Poornima

ound:


Sheri said:


> Don't ever teach him to use the remote--you'll never get it back! ound:


ound: I bet he would!

His fascination and "watching" extends to laptop , pc screens, loves to watch all the video clips posted on the forum, newpaper pictures too.


----------



## Leslie

Poornima~ I'm so glad you posted the pix of Benji watching TV. How funny it is that's he's so interested in what's on a screen. Shadow was like that. She'd sit on the footrest and watch with us every night. One of her favorite shows was The Dog Whisperer :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Benji is so adorable Poornima..."Rose... Jack...Rose... Jack..." 

Leslie, so nice to see that picture of Shadow. ,


----------



## Poornima

Thanks, Leslie and Missy! 

Leslie, it was really nice to see picture of Shadow watching TV.


----------



## marjrc

Oh my gosh, so THIS is what I've been missing out on because I'm working fulltime and have no life anymore??! :Cry:

What funny, funny captions everyone! You are all a hoot. I LOL so much, I have tears in my eyes. Thanks for that! lol

*ACK!! A dried worm!! Almost stepped on it!!*

View attachment 25599


*I'm the Prince around here and what I say goes.... HEY! Who turned out the lights??*

View attachment 25600


*Mom? What on earth did you do to Ricky?! Please tell me you don't have one of those for ME!*
View attachment 25601


----------



## Poornima

They are so funny and CUTE, Marj! I LOVED the dried worm picture...Lizzie did something similar this morning when she saw wriggling earthworm.


----------



## Lunastar

Poornima, Benji is just too cute watching tv. Shadow too. 
Marj, The dried worm and the costume are both priceless.


----------



## Missy

MARJ! Ricky and the dried worm is hillarious. Great shot.


----------



## JeanMarie

*Hope springs eternal!*

I'll have mine rare please!


----------



## marjrc

It is a funny shot, isn't it? lol Thing is, there was no dried worm there at all. He just leapt out of pure joy! 

Riley, I hope you at least got to lick the plate that steak was on. You are too cute to say 'no' to!


----------



## Scooter's Family

*JUMP!!!*


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Ann what a great shot. Even Murphy is jumping.


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh these pictures just keep getting better and better!!!

Marj, how did you ever get that shot? Priceless!

Beverly


----------



## Thumper

Here is a very *depressed* and/or *embarrassed* Gucci posing in her Hooter's girl costume! ound: She....eh.....um.....doesn't like it very much! ound: I actually DID get some great shots out of the whole photo shoot, but it was not easy and mommy was a tad, wee.....em, Frustrated! lol

Notice the look of disgust and disdain in her eyes?????


----------



## marjrc

Poor, poor Guccigirl! Mommy ! :evil: LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's funny!


----------



## Leslie

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!! ound:


----------



## Poornima

Leslie said:


> I LOVE THIS THREAD!!! ound:


Ditto!


----------



## Missy

Kara, how can you blame her? Gucci & Hoosiers are kind of an oxymoron.


----------



## JeanMarie

Poor Gucci! 
She looks like she is thinking: "I shall keep my head up! I am SO above all this!" ound:

Priceless


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL That is just too precious. I think Jean is right. hahaha Keep them coming.


----------



## havjump

This is Cosmo's, 'Do not disturb sign'! He also uses pillows on the sofa to hide under. 
'I VANT TO BE ALONE'!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Cosmo is so cute!


----------



## Lunastar

hahahaha You go Cosmo. LOL


----------



## KSC

There's no one here but the bed skirt









Seriously..I mean it...nooooo one.









And there's no one here but us garbage can's either


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Lunastar

just too cute.


----------



## Kathie

He looks like a little teddy bear!


----------



## lcy_pt

I shall remain dignified even with this haircut. At least now I no longer need to suffer through those embarrassing top knots. Please see previous photos of me in this thread....really, it was too much to bear!!


----------



## kelrobin

This thread is so cute and funny! I just wasted an entire morning going through them all. I love them all, but that one of Ethel and the marine is so touching . . .


----------



## trueblue

When do I get to come home?


----------



## Missy

what are you saying Kim? who is that cutie?


----------



## Leslie

Missy said:


> what are you saying Kim? who is that cutie?


:ear::ear:


----------



## Poornima

Kim, that furbaby is ADORABLE! I hope it is on its way to you! lane:


----------



## trueblue

I was going to keep it a secret until he came home, but yes...he's mine! I couldn't resist trying again...I'm absolutely determined to have a Hav with a personality like you all have. His name will be Guinness, and he's coming home in a couple of weeks after we get back from our Disney trip.


----------



## Sheri

Okay, you need a thread all to Guinness for us all to wish you congrats on! What a cutey!


----------



## Missy

Kim, what a cutie! yes a thread is in order. Where does Guinness come from?


----------



## marb42

Kin, he's adorable, and I love the name! Can't wait for the pics when you get him.
Gina


----------



## Beamer

Kim, How old is that pup?? He looks very handsome!

Ryan


----------



## JeanMarie

What a cutie!!! 
Congratulations. I am sure he'll bring a great deal of joy to your life.


----------



## Beamer

I'm gonna pull a Marj here and do this... 



:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## Evye's Mom

Congratulations Kim....Guinness is so cute. Look at the gorgeous eyebrows. I know the wait is just awful !!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

:frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :focus: :focus: :focus:


----------



## Lunastar

Aren't I just too cute for words?









MMMM throw wha.....zzzzzz









I wub ew soooooo much


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Just look at that face! Too precious for words!


----------



## havjump

Luna, that last photo could just melt your heart!! Adorable :kiss:


----------



## Lunastar

Thanks, they both melted my heart. LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family

:bathbaby: They say baths are good...Why don't I believe them?


----------



## mintchip

Hmmmmm! What are you doing here? This is my chair 








That's better!


----------



## Missy

I love Oliver!


----------



## trueblue

Ann, that pic of Scooter is hilarious.


----------



## Renee

Awww...I love Oliver with the bubble!!! Cute pic...


----------



## SMARTY

There is no face like Oliver's. He should be in movies, more expressions than Brad Pitt.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I love Oliver too! He's WAY cuter than Brad Pitt.


----------



## susieg

c'mon, change the channel.....the dog whisperer is on!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Cute baby!


----------



## JeanMarie

*Laundry day!*

YOU call it a laundry basket...I call it LUNCH!


----------



## mintchip

:Cry: *
I DON'T want a bath!
I DON'T need a bath!!!!!
:Cry:*


----------



## Missy

I LOVE OLIVER! from here out to be known as ILO!


----------



## JeanMarie

Oliver is so cute!!! Yeah...he doesn't need a bath.....ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich

JeanMarie said:


> YOU call it a laundry basket...I call it LUNCH!


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Lunastar

OH my Scooter and Oliver are both hilarious. Interesting lunch too. hahahaha 

I love this thread!


----------



## Beamer

Jean, that pic is awesome.. hahaha... Beamer does that to, but usually underwear is his fav.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Leslie

Look at that little sock thief, Riley :nono: But, if a guy's hungry :hungry: bored :bored: or just in a naughty mood :eyebrows: what do you expect? ound:

ILO, too!!!


----------



## JeanMarie

You got it Ryan...undies are his treat of choice. He managed to grab a sock that time. 
(I wouldn't post a pic with him with my undies in his mouth. He's already embarrassed me with that trick...:redface


----------



## luv3havs

Oh, Mommy, we love our new carseat. Do we have to get out of the car?

Our smiling faces are telling you we want to go for another ride...


----------



## Lunastar

OH too cute.


----------



## lfung5

Fred: Yo Scuds! Stop looking so guilty. Haven't I taught you anything?!


----------



## lfung5

Scuds- How's this? Do I look less guilty?
Fred- You're an idiot Scuds.


----------



## JeanMarie

Hahahahahaha! Freddie and Scudder: priceless expressions!

Love the double carseat! They look like they want to live there!

Is there anything more pathetic than a dripping wet Hav?? LOL

You KNOW they'd change channels if they could...

Oliver melts my heart...What a sweet face!


----------



## mintchip

Love Freddie, & Scudder!
I love this thread!


----------



## lfung5

This is part of the 3 part series. Bella was out sunning herself! She just came in.

Bella- You boys are pathetic. This is the look of innocence


----------



## lfung5

Scuds- Ok, I think I got it now. How this guys? Do I look innocent yet???


----------



## irishnproud2b

OMG! I just spent this morning looking at every pic and reading every caption! So funny! I'll sign up for the daily calendar as soon as it's ready. Love these Havs!! :clap2:


----------



## Mom2Izzo

I am a BOY! You hear me Mom? BOY! You put this ponytail in my hair can call me Izobel. What did I do to deserve this? I am reporting you to PETA!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

HELP! Get me outta here!! Anyone? You hear me? GET ME OUT!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Hey Mom, need some help with the dishes? I can lick them clean for you!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

This thread just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Izzo: "Cassie, play with ME"
Cassie: "Dude, can't you see I am trying to sleep?"









Cassie: (Thinking to herself) "Thank goodness, he finally left me alone"
Izzo: (Thinking to himself) "how can I get her to play with me?"









Izzo: "How about a kiss, Cassie? Then will you play with me?"
Cassie: "Give it up, Izzo"









Izzo: "I give up"
Cassie: "Thank goodness!"









Izzo: "Mom, will you play with me?"


----------



## Scooter's Family

This is my favorite thread ever!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Izzo: "Um, can I get a little help here?"


----------



## SMARTY

Great Thread, Great Pictures and Great Captions


----------



## JeanMarie

*Two faces of Ri*

HEY MOM!! Can we go outside now??? Oh...it's raining?? crud....


----------



## Redorr

Nicole - Excellent!!! Jean - Riley has sure grown into a beautiful boy. I think he might need some nail polish, though. :wink: Like the Hav on Dog 101 last night.


----------



## JeanMarie

GAH!!! 
Anne, I'm not quite that ----> :crazy:


----------



## Missy

Nicole. Izzo and Cassie are adorable together. Cassie looks patient. and Izzo looks like he knows when not to push his big sis.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Nicole, those pictures of Izzo & Cassie are priceless. You need to have the series, with the captions, framed.


----------



## BeverlyA

I want to bring Izzo home with me! How cute is he?!

Missy - ILO too!!

*Beverly*


----------



## Lunastar

I love Izzo and Cassie


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Thanks everyone! I have so enjoyed looking at everyones adorable Hav's and captions. They ALL made me smile  We've got some beautiful Hav's on this board, don't you agree? 

As far as the series I posted, I just happened to take a bunch that day. When I was looking through them I saw the different poses and laughed to myself seeing Izzo bugging his big sis, trying to get her attention. Can you guess who is boss in this house? Definitely the little guy  Cassie is so patient and sweet she will put up with just about anything. Thanks for the sweet comments.
Keep the pics/captions coming b/c they are making me HAPPY  I have many more I have to go through and upload to photobucket after the kids go to bed.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Wonderful!* Beautiful pictures and captions!


----------



## kelrobin

Oh cute Izzo and our introduction to Maryam's Chuy today makes me say . . . IWAP!!!!!!!!!
And IHALO (I Hav Always Loved Oliver  )


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Cassie: "Hey, new guy, scram! This is MY hall. Now get outta here!"
Izzo: " YIKES! I'm going I'm going!!!"









Cassie: "You, sit here and let me sniff you to make sure you didn't get into my food or treats since you got here. Hmm, you DO smell like my treats!!"
Izzo: "I'm innocent, I promise I don't even like YOUR kind of treats"









Cassie: "That little furball is lying! All of my treats are gone! Wait till I get ahold of him!"









Cassie:" Now you sit here and don't move, you hear me! You made me drool all over myself b/c I was nervous from you intruding in MY territory then you go and eat MY treats! Who do you think you are anyway?"
Izzo: "PLEASE don't hurt me!!!"









Izzo: " Yikes! Gotta make a run for it!!!! She's starting to scare me."


----------



## Thumper

Omgosh, Izzo is SO freaking cute!!!! You can just see the personality in the pictures, fabulous!!

Missy, I think you are right.....Gucci and hooters are somehow not right, lol She hates and I mean....HATES wearing clothes. ANd I have to wonder if it is because we all laugh at her expression and she thinks we are laughing at her. lol

Awesome pictures on this thread, though!


----------



## Renee

YOU stay on your side....I'LL stay on my side...









Hey...did you get some new cologne??? I LIKE!!!


----------



## mintchip

*Comet says" I smell breakfast"*







*Oliver says "You have to be kidding" *


----------



## fibtaylo

If we hurry, he won't be able to see us through the dust!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

fibtaylo said:


> If we hurry, he won't be able to see us through the dust!


That's funny!


----------



## KSC

Agree - dust picture is very funny...all the pictures are great....but boy that Izzo...WHAT a cutie!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

This thread makes me chuckle each day! Love the dust picture!


----------



## Beamer

Beamer: Nooooooooooo... I hate Dinosaurs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryam187

I want an Izzo&Cassie calendar with captions. Please pm me for my address so that Izzo can hand (paw) deliver it to me. Thanks.


----------



## JeanMarie

Poor Beamer! 
How could you feed your little buddy to a dinosaur??? 

(cute pic!)


----------



## Mom2Izzo

maryam187 said:


> I want an Izzo&Cassie calendar with captions. Please pm me for my address so that Izzo can hand (paw) deliver it to me. Thanks.


Aww, that's sweet! I had such a blast coming up with captions. I need to see if I have more pics of them doing funny things


----------



## Mom2Izzo

RYAN!!!! POOR POOR BEAMER! I think you scarred him for life  LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family

Ryan is a mean daddy!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Audrey: "Smile Izzo, Mom's taking our picture"
Izzo: "Ok. How's this?" 
(LOL)


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Cassie: "He'll never be able to get this cow hoof away from me!"
Izzo: "oh yeah, just watch me big girl!"









Izzo: "I won"


----------



## maryam187

Oh gosh Nicole, you just had to go ahead and add another addicting creature to your irresistable pics, didn't you? How freaking cute is Audrey?!? Love Izzy's pearly whites, so so so cute.


----------



## Mom2Izzo

maryam187 said:


> Oh gosh Nicole, you just had to go ahead and add another addicting creature to your irresistable pics, didn't you? How freaking cute is Audrey?!? Love Izzy's pearly whites, so so so cute.


Aww! Thanks. Glad you liked them. I am having so much fun looking at everyone's cute pics and captions and then posting my own  This is the best thread EVER!!!!!


----------



## Lunastar

Ryan I think that qualifies as Hav abuse.  hahahaha Izzo is such a cutie. Love love love this thread.


----------



## mintchip

"Hey Comet-This is my bed"








'No Comet I want my bed go get in your own bed"







OK I will share the bed but the pillow is MINE!


----------



## Perugina

*Sophie Taps Out*


----------



## Leslie

Awesome pix, everyone!

Nicole~ You've got me crying I'm laughing so hard ound:


----------



## gelbergirl

*Henry sleeps where he wants when he wants*


----------



## marjrc

Ryan wrote: *"I'm gonna pull a Marj here and do this... "* Why thank you, Ryan! Thanks for taking over while I was on vacation.  LOL

Nicole, your captions and photos are priceless!!! What beautiful dogs you have.

I'm LOVING all the pictures, but the captions are a hoot. Thanks for all the laughs!


----------



## Poornima

I am loving this thread. Great pictures and captions everyone!

Nicole, your pictures of Cassie and Izzo cracked me up. What an adorable little guy Izzo is. Cassie is so sweet to put up with his puppy antics. Great pictures.


----------



## marjrc

Awwww, that feels so good. Thank you, Sammy, for letting me burrow in your lovely hair!

View attachment 25789


It's o.k. Mom. I'll watch little Sophie while you're busy.

View attachment 25790


----------



## marltonmommy

OMG! The pictures of Sammy and Sophie are the sweetest thing I have ever seen! They look like the truly love each other!


----------



## maryam187

Sammy, you are such a good boy to be so patient with that little rascal Sophie.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Just amazing! Never thought a cat would nuzzle up to a dog! Plus, a dog let a cat to that!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Love Sammy and Sophie!


----------



## kimber

BENTLEY.........................
"Do I really have to get up today?"


----------



## marjrc

*BENTLEY.........................
"Do I really have to get up today?"*

LMAO !!!! Oh what a guy!

It's been incredible seeing Sammy adopt Sophie as he has. He isn't quite as obsessed with her now as he was in the first couple of weeks. He'd follow her everywhere, wouldn't eat or go out unless she was elsewhere or sleeping. He's a licker so would/still does constantly lick her and she responded well to that. He was giving her what I couldn't give her and now Sammy will growl if she "bugs" him, but he also still tolerates a lot.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Bentley is too funny. Sammy and Sophie are so sweet.


----------



## kimber

Love Sammy and Sophie! They are adorable. You can tell they have so much fun
together. I cannot wait to get another Hav someday for Bentley. I have an 8 yr old
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier and Bentley right now. My Wheaten is very high strung
and not good with other dogs. She is a typical terrier. She has taught Bentley some
bad habits. But they do love each other. I would say my Wheaten tolerate Bentley's
antics to the best of her "bitchy" ability. She is very sweet with humans. I know that I 
will never have another breed again----ONLY Havanese!


----------



## Lynn

Marj,
I thought that was my Missy in that pictures with Sammy! I can't not believe how much they look alike. I remember one time you mentioned they looked alike...but wow, they really do!

Missy would not be sitting with a kitty though....she chases them.


----------



## Mom2Izzo

kimber said:


> BENTLEY.........................
> "Do I really have to get up today?"


That's great!!!! Love the expression!


----------



## lfung5

YO MA! What's with the straight jacket? It's really limiting my mobility!!


----------



## Lunastar

hahaha


----------



## JeanMarie

*My wardrobe consultant*

"Eh, I dunno... I would lose the wide belt and untuck the sweater...."


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's hysterical Jean!!!


----------



## mintchip

*Turn that alarm clock OFF!*


----------



## mintchip

Hey is this a video camera???


----------



## Sheri

My wardrobe consultant
"Eh, I dunno... I would lose the wide belt and untuck the sweater...."

Jean, it's a good thing Riley is so cute, if he's that honest with you! Ha, ha, ha...!!!


----------



## marjrc

Riley is a hoot!! LOL

Sally, love your boys !

Linda, at least it's a fashionable straight jacket! lol

*"Sammy", says Sophie, "There's a Vet, a Dog trainer and a Groomer that walk into a bar.... "*
View attachment 25832

*

HA! HA ! HA ! ... rolling on the couch laughing their butts off ! ound:*
View attachment 25833


----------



## mintchip

Marj ound:


----------



## Lunastar

OH Jean Riley is so stinking cute. Oliver and Comet are so sweet. Marj that is just so precious and funny.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Love the picture and caption of Riley telling you to lose the belt. Too cute!!!


----------



## Laurief

Oh my, you gotta throw that card away!


----------



## Sheri

Oh, what a cute little card shark! Better take her with you if you ever go to Vegas!


----------



## Paige

Laurief said:


> Oh my, you gotta throw that card away!


Laurie that is one of my favorite pictures, it is just soooo cute.


----------



## mintchip

That is a prize winning photo Laurie ound:


----------



## LuvCicero

Laurie, that is really a winning photo. These pictures would make the 'best' calendar with the funny comments...who wouldn't love the laughs! Keep posting everyone......


----------



## Missy

Laurie, I have always loved that picture. that is great.


----------



## Kathie

Laurie, that is priceless!!


----------



## Gypsy

*Oliver in "Time Out". Bentley offering sympathy.*

One is precious. Two are grounds for committment.:evil:


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL!!!


----------



## mintchip

Now what?







Break time


----------



## JeanMarie

Hah! Great new pics! The card shark is a hoot!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Laurie, that is a great picture! LOL What a hoot. 

Fun pictures, Gypsy and Sally. Whose pups are those, Sally?


----------



## mintchip

Marj they are local friends of Oliver and Comet


----------



## marltonmommy

Jaime: Jacob can I play too?










Jaime: MOM!!! Jacob won't let me play!


----------



## Sheri

What a precious picture the second one is! Awwwww!


----------



## Renee

There's nothing like a boy and his dog.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw what a wonderful picture that last one is. Is your Jacob the lovely young man that befriended Reo at Lauries play date? If so he is such a special little boy. You must be so proud of him.


----------



## Poornima

Great pictures. This is my favorite thread! Keep them coming. Laurie, that picture is a hoot.


----------



## Laurief

Oh yes, Jacob is the same little boy to befriended Oreo - and considering his issues, I have to say that he is a "dog whisperer"!! Oreo took to him like he has never taken to anyone!!!! 
And that Jaime= I just love to see her so happy!!! She looks like it was OK that Jacob wasn't sharing, as long as he was there to snuggle with!!!


----------



## mintchip

What Halloween again?


----------



## Lunastar

He is certainly one special little boy.


----------



## Missy

look at your little pumpkin Sally. ILO!!!


----------



## herrick51

I've been traveling and hadn't seen this thread yet. . .what great shots everyone!

"Just TRY to get your slipper, Mister!!"


----------



## marjrc

Hey Mary, I was wondering where Brody went! What a looker. 

I love the pics of Jacob and Oreo and of Jaime. Such adorable photos!


----------



## TShot

I'll pop out the box, you yell, surprise!


----------



## Lunastar

Now that is just too cute! LOL


----------



## herrick51

OMG, that is too cute, Petunia!


----------



## LuvCicero

To darn cute. I love her face..!!!


----------



## Lynn

herrick51 said:


> I've been traveling and hadn't seen this thread yet. . .what great shots everyone!
> 
> "Just TRY to get your slipper, Mister!!"
> View attachment 26202


this gave me a good laugh...love itound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## triona

Is there a resizing photo site besides the one on the home page. My pictures are too big to be resized by the free web site.

Triona


----------



## JeanMarie

http://www.picresize.com/

This one does a good job.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Petunia and Brody are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Laurief

CRIPES!!! When is that darn prince gonna get here????


----------



## mintchip

Laurie I love that photo!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

awwww, look at that sweet princess! How could prince charming resist?


----------



## LuvCicero

That is the cutest princess I've ever seen !!!!


----------



## marjrc

Petunia is adorable ! I'd love that kind of gift. 

Look at pretty lil' Lily. Hon, don't you waste another minute waiting for your Prince Charming. Go out there and knock 'em dead all on your own!


----------



## Leslie

Haven't checked this thread in a bit. You all are posting some VERY cute/funny shots! Your captions have me ROTFLOL! ound:


----------



## JeanMarie

> Hon, don't you waste another minute waiting for your Prince Charming. Go out there and knock 'em dead all on your own!


Amen!!!! ound:

More adorable pictures!!!


----------



## good buddy

Laurie, That little princess is adorable! I'm sure her prince was unavoidly detained and is very sorry he missed her!


----------



## scoobydoo

Prince Scooby is on his way lol she is just to cute x


----------



## SMARTY

Is that candy I smell?


----------



## Lunastar

What a beautiful princess. Love Smarty and Galen too and that adorable little one.


----------



## Evye's Mom

SMARTY said:


> Is that candy I smell?


Sandi, that is an adorable picture !! Is that your granddaughter? What a sweet little trio.


----------



## SMARTY

Yes that is our grand daughter Bailey. Smarty and Galen love her.


----------



## Laurief

I love her too!!! Can you share??? I just love it when the pups look at the kids with such love in their eyes.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Please give us Halloween treats Daddy!

(Sharlene made the vests...aren't they cute?)


----------



## mintchip

Hey I want some too!


----------



## Lynn

Oh gosh the last pictures are toooo cute. The one with Sandi's granddaughter melts my heart.


----------



## BeverlyA

I just love this thread!
Thank you so much everyone!

Beverly


----------



## Leslie

BeverlyA said:


> I just love this thread!
> Thank you so much everyone!
> 
> Beverly


:amen: and :amen:


----------



## trueblue

We have to wait another day for the game? Bummer.


----------



## mintchip

Marj wants WHAT?????????


----------



## Sheri

Exactly, Sally! Cute!


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL Keep them coming


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Don't fall for the innocent look....he's really the guilty one, not me!


----------



## whitBmom

"How much longer mommy? That treat in your hand looks so good."


----------



## irishnproud2b

This thread is the best! Love it!


----------



## Kathie

Sally - great pic of Comet!

Sandi - cute furkids, adorable granddaughter! They love that candy breath......lol


----------



## Missy

Oh my where to start? Laurie, the boys have told me that they will rescue Lily! 

Sandi, who is that precious little girl between your precious little girls? 

Kim, no fair! we need to see Santos' face. 

Helen, look at Oreo in his bat ears! (now I see that Cash has most certainly overgrown him) 

Sally, I know that that is exactly what Comet said to you when you woke him with that camera (again...LOL)


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

I'm holding nice and still....just like you asked...so where's the treat already?


----------



## susieg

Does this clown costume make my butt look fat?


----------



## KSC

susieg said:


> Does this clown costume make my butt look fat?


Died laughing to this one!


----------



## mintchip

Hurry back! I miss you


----------



## mintchip

Yes I am!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

susieg said:


> Does this clown costume make my butt look fat?


Love that caption! Made me smile ear to ear!


----------



## irishnproud2b

This is the greatest thread I've ever read!!! LMBO! ound:ound:


----------



## onemoreokie

"You weren't kidding Dad Oklahoma is windy!"

The poor girl had to keep it pointed into the wind to keep her feet planted.


----------



## SMARTY

onemoreokie said:


> "You weren't kidding Dad Oklahoma is windy!"
> 
> The poor girl had to keep it pointed into the wind to keep her feet planted.


That is so cute.

Great job everyone, this is my favorite thread.


----------



## princessp

She said "Stick out your tongue and say AHHH"








They'll never find me in here.








If I give you this cute look, can I have what you're having?








Look Mom, I can fly!








Hey big boy, come up and see me sometime!


----------



## Lunastar

OH just hysterical!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I love you too!!! 

(This is my nephew, he's 2, playing with Gracie. They met her that day and love Scooter and Murphy so I knew they'd be thrilled with her too!)


----------



## Evye's Mom

Way too cute Ann. Gracie just makes such a nice addition to the "Adams' Family".

Me too, still just loving this thread.


----------



## Missy

love, love, love this thread! and susie, how could that butt possibly look fat?


----------



## LuvCicero

No, Mom, I have NOT been hanging my head out the window again...I promise!!
View attachment 26333


----------



## BeverlyA

OMG Dale, that one sent tea shooting out my nose! LOL
How funny!

This is the best!


----------



## Sheri

Oh, Cicero, you shouldn't try to tell Mommy stories! :nono:

ound:ound:


----------



## lcy_pt

I keep coming back again and again to this thread. It makes my day everytime!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Cicero is the funniest dog ever!


----------



## SMARTY

Great way to start a morning:

Molly, love your photos and captions.

Ann, that is just to sweet.

Dale, needs to come over and clean the coffee spit off my desk, keyboard and screen. Just too funny.


----------



## LuvCicero

Scooter's Family said:


> Cicero is the funniest dog ever!


He really is..lol His looks just crack us up every day!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

I love the recent photo additions


----------



## mintchip

lcy_pt said:


> I keep coming back again and again to this thread. It makes my day everytime!


Me too!


----------



## j.j.'s mom

DUDE!!!!
get my hog and get me outta here!!!


----------



## mintchip

j.j.'s mom said:


> DUDE!!!!
> get my hog and get me outta here!!!










*I was framed! I'm to cute to do anything wrong!*


----------



## marjrc

*"Marj wants WHAT????????" * Oh, Comet, I wouldn't ask you to do anything you wouldn't like, hon. I just love seeing pictures of you and your brother. No matter what they're showing! 

I'm LMAO off here! Oh my gosh, Cicero, you look like something the cat dragged in!

There's Oreo!!!! Hey sweetie, what is mommy doing to you now? You need to come on over here. I won't make you put on silly costumes, I promise. 

Vicki, your pictures and comments are a HOOT!!!!

I'm having so much fun reading the captions to all these great pictures. Everyone is so imaginative and funny!!!!!


----------



## j.j.'s mom

mintchip said:


> View attachment 26335
> 
> *I was framed! I'm to cute to do anything wrong!*


hey, chaucer, if we act totally cute, someone will get us out of this thing!!!


----------



## Leslie

ound: ound: ound:

_I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!_


----------



## irishnproud2b

Please keep them coming...they totally make my day!!


----------



## LuvCicero

"WOW...How did you get up in that tree, Mom???"

View attachment 26342


----------



## Lunastar

This thread is just a day brightener. No way you can be down after reading these caption and seeing those darling faces. hahaha


----------



## Brady's mom

Is it Sunday yet? I am ready to watch some football!!









I kind of like my hair like this. What do you think Mom?









What, I look cute. Please don't get the brush out.


----------



## herrick51

This is the greatest thread! What cuties!!!

GOT MILK??


----------



## Lunastar

ahahahahaha They are all so funny


----------



## Evye's Mom

Let's keep this thread going for a very, very long time. It's our therapy.


----------



## Brady's Grandmom

I agree. Let's keep this thread going! It's the first thing I look at when I put the computer on in the morning!


----------



## KSC

Ok....that is no dog.....


----------



## Renee

WHAT is it???


----------



## KSC

A guinea pig of course


----------



## Lorieann

*Peek a boo!*

Here is Mia saying "You can't see me can you?"


----------



## krandall

herrick51 said:


> This is the greatest thread! What cuties!!!
> 
> GOT MILK??
> View attachment 26343


Milk bottles are Kodi's very favorite toys!...


----------



## Lorieann

*Whoops*

well you can see her in my avatar... I'm not sure how to add an attachment. DUH!


----------



## krandall

Just try to escape... just try!!!!


----------



## Sheri

Lorieann, Mia is so cute there. (I kept clicking on your avatar until I got to a photo that was big enough to see well.)

Karen, Kodi looks pretty fierce!


----------



## krandall

Sheri said:


> Karen, Kodi looks pretty fierce!


We call that picture "Dracupuppy"<g>


----------



## herrick51

The World Series is over??!!! - I'm so sad. .


----------



## marjrc

*Whoa. Who turned off the lights?*

View attachment 26362


*ACK! There it is again! Every time I turn around, this hairy thing is trying to get me!! *

View attachment 26363


----------



## herrick51

Marj,

The tail shot is perfect! Gotta love all that hair!!


----------



## mintchip

LOL! :clap2::clap2: *"ACK! There it is again! Every time I turn around, this hairy thing is trying to get **me!!"* ound:ound:


----------



## Lorieann

Thanks Sheri! I have a photo album on here with that picture and some others in it. I am still trying to figure out this format. For some reason I'm having a bit of a time of it!


----------



## Leslie

"*Can't I play with just one of his toys? Please?*"


----------



## mintchip

Comet says " Oliver she has that camera thing again"
Oliver says"Let me check something first!"


----------



## marjrc

Poor Tori! She looks so miserable as if she wasn't already spoiled to death. lol Love you boys, Comet and Oliver!


----------



## Renee

I'm in love with Tori...she is SO beautiful! 
Miley would have SO snatched one of those toys before I had a chance to even grab the camera....


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Goodness sakes, I just love this post and all the wonderful pictures and captions. Never fails to make me smile.


----------



## Poornima

What a fun thread this is, always brightens up my day! Cute, cute, cure pictures everyone and great captions too!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Keep them coming! I have got to get my camera out and start taking pictures again!


----------



## SMARTY

Kodi's tooooo cute.

Brody we totally understand.

Ricky and Sammy, in the dark and catching the tail, why does they sound familiar?

Leslie that is a beautiful baby with Tori, those toys are very tempting.

Oliver and Comet are always a hoot.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

I love this thread and wish I could figure out how to post some of Murphy's pictures! I have tried for hours on end and just can't seem to get the hang of it.


----------



## Redorr

"See me laying down here all calm and snuggly next to Lefty, my main man? He doesn't know that as soon as we get out of this car I will make him chase me at 80 miles and hour and if he doesn't I will hump him over and over again. Susshhhhh, he doesn't suspect a thing!"


----------



## HavaneseSoon

murphymoesmamma said:


> I love this thread and wish I could figure out how to post some of Murphy's pictures! I have tried for hours on end and just can't seem to get the hang of it.


Do you have the pictures on your computer?


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Are you sure I like her, mom?









Well, she is kinda cute...not as cute as me, but cute still...









Ok, I'll call her Moe and she can sleep next to me...


----------



## SMARTY

Cute, Cute, Cute........


----------



## Sheri

Good boy Murray, you are right, she's not as cute as you, but you're gonna be a good big brother for her.

Sweet.


----------



## malyleo

*Bone time!*

Well... any bone is fine with me


----------



## susieg

it wasn't me, i swear!


----------



## susieg

ok, I admit it....I did it and loved every minute of it!


----------



## dbeech

Those pics really made me smile this morning...that face!


----------



## Sheri

Oh, my! Can't help but grin with those pictures, Susieg


----------



## Mraymo

The pictures and captions are great. LMAO!


----------



## KSC

susieg said:


> it wasn't me, i swear!


OMG hilarious!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

HavaneseSoon said:


> Do you have the pictures on your computer?


Yes Linda I do have the pics on my computer. I have tried attaching it from my desktop but I keep getting a wrong format message. I even tried posting some of the pics that I have downloaded to my album here on the forum but nothing works. I have a Kodak Easyshare but I'll be darned if it is anything close to being easy. I have had several kind offers of help with this problem. I am just so dang stubborn I feel I have to be able to figure it out myself.


----------



## Jammies

murphymoesmamma said:


> I am just so dang stubborn I feel I have to be able to figure it out myself.


__________________
*Oh boy...how do I keep my mouth shut on Holly's post? Oh, I know!:tape:
I love you Holly!:hug:*


----------



## marjrc

Lola, you sneaky devil you!! lol 

Love the pics!!


----------



## Missy

THIS IS THE SMILE THREAD!!!! GFETE!


----------



## SMARTY

Great photos and captions everyone. I have to have my body language fix several times a day.


----------



## Lunastar

OH My this is just the most wonderful thread. I know I keep saying that but you know laughter is the best medicine and this is definately the BEST!


----------



## Jammies

*
Jammies and our sheltie, Shannon playing.

View attachment 26401


It sure is dark in there! Dad, stop being a man and put that remote down!!! Don't you want to save me...this could be like the Jonah and whale story!!*


----------



## Jammies

*Holly's Murphy "I'm outta here...I'll go home to my forever mamma Holly"
View attachment 26402
*


----------



## Jammies

*Oh pleasssseee Murphy, it's not like you have anything to be proud of...oh and Dog-Girl magazine called, the photo shoot is OFF!

View attachment 26403
*


----------



## Evye's Mom

Very cute Debbie.


----------



## KSC

Uggs? What Uggs?









Seriously...I do not want to eat your Uggs....juuuuust napping. Truuuust me...


----------



## murphymoesmamma

As soon as Daddy is finished with this stupid picture your shoe is a goner!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

This is the life!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

GREAT new pics lately!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Debbie~ That shot of Jammies and Shannon made me LOL! Too funny!


----------



## malyleo

Say cheese


----------



## SMARTY

Malyleo, that is too cute. I could just squeeze that baby


----------



## malyleo

Oh yeah..I tried not to. He is 100% pure joy


----------



## Evye's Mom

I'm very sorry Mommy !!! I only meant to do potty. Do you think the couch will come clean?










P.S. Wish you could see his tail !! Red clay ! Rain, rain go away !!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Ugh, I feel your pain!


----------



## SMARTY

At least Bentley goes out in the rain, my girls think they will melt.


----------



## mintchip

*If I look cute will I get my treat now???*


----------



## mintchip

*You said Smile*


----------



## Sheri

Sharlene, at least you got got towels on the couch first! Good Mom!

Oliver looks so sweet, and Comet is flashy-handsome! What good boys!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Got to get my towels too! It is part of the Living Room Decor in the Winter! Rain here too!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Sheri said:


> Sharlene, at least you got got towels on the couch first! Good Mom!
> 
> Oliver looks so sweet, and Comet is flashy-handsome! What good boys!


No Sheri, towels were after the fact to prevent more damage...sorry to say. This was so unexpected. Usually in rain he runs right back in, most times not even doing potty. Out of character, he started doing an RLH all over the back yard. DH ran to get towels...too late. RLH into the house and right up on the sofa. Took me by total surprise.


----------



## Missy

what did you do to me?

View attachment 26442


I'm too sexy for my tail...

View attachment 26443


----------



## Missy

Do you think there is something in that big brown truck for us?


----------



## mintchip

LOL! :jaw:
Missy those "suits" ??????????????????
lane: Cash and Jasper Oliver and Comet want you to run over here ASAP!


----------



## Evye's Mom

So cute Missy.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Missy-The pic of them at the door is my favorite photo EVER!!! It's adorable. The suits are hilarious!

(btw...I LOVE the photos of your house!)


----------



## Redorr

Missy - that will reign as my favorite picture from the Forum for ages to come. When you first posted it last year, I downloaded it to my iPhotos and I just love to look at it from time to time. So "human" of the boys.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

LOVE the watching at the door picture, Missy! That is just precious.


----------



## SMARTY

Missy the door picture is priceless.

As for the winter wear, if your boys could testify they would call it public humiliation, cruel and unusual punishment, simply to keep them warm and clean :bolt: :yield: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## trueblue

Missy, what are those suits? They're awesome!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Missy, The picture of Jasper and Cash is so precious. It is one of my favorite forum pictures, it is right up there with the picture of Jammies and Murphy with their little bellies up!


----------



## marjrc

Omg, those suits!!! LMAO !! "Too sexy for my tail!" LOL Love it. ound:ound:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Missy! No Missy! I really thought they were shaved and looked closer! OMG...

I love the door picture! Where did you get the suits?


----------



## Leslie

Aww... There's Jas and Cash waitin' for the UPS driver to deliver their goodies. Missy, that's always been one of my favorite pix. Those snowsuit shots are hysterical! ound:


----------



## Renee

OK Missy...now YOUR boys look like Mick Jagger in their spandex outfits!


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL I'm too sexy for my tail. hahahaha Too humilated maybe. hahahaha Those suits are great. Did you make them? I've never seen anything like them. Love the picture of them waiting at the door. My girls do that in the window.


----------



## pjewel

I cannot believe I missed this whole thread. I've been reading backwards and LMAO at these wonderful pictures and captions. I'm going to have to play catch up, but for now I'll recycle this one.

Hey mom, I'm almost finished with the pre rinse. Don't forget to take me out before you start the wash cycle.


----------



## pjewel

Hey kid, this is my close-up. Get outta my shot.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..................


----------



## Missy

Thanks for the comments on my boys! I love the UPS shot too, that's why I shamelessly posted it yet again!!!! 

The suits are from K9topcoat.com. They do have awesome coverage. but alas they are going back. I know they would take too much effort to put on 3-4 times a day and we would not do it. (plus the boys would not move in them)


----------



## mintchip

Comet to Oliver "OK Oliver on 3
1-2-3................................"


----------



## Poornima

What an enjoyable thread this is! Cute, cute, cute, pictures, every one! Keep them coming. 

Missy those suits are hilarious! Poor boys!


----------



## Lunastar

LOL love the pre-rinse cycle. hahaha Great shots everyone one. More more more please.


----------



## irnfit

Missy, that pic of your boys is one of my all time favorites. I even printed it out and have it in my daily file at work. It makes me smile every day.


----------



## marjrc

Strange things are happening around here..... !

*
Pssst! Sammy!! I hear something! *

View attachment 26463


*OH! There it is again!*

View attachment 26461


*
Wake up, Sammy! WAKE UP!! *

View attachment 26464


*Oh, never mind! I'll go check it out myself. Men!!! *

View attachment 26462


*Sigh... you were right. It was nothing... just mom clicking at that keyboard again. *

View attachment 26465


----------



## marjrc

*Aaaahhh....... yes. This is more like it!*

View attachment 26466


*
Mom, can you keep it down a bit? We're trying to sleep here!*

View attachment 26467


----------



## mintchip

Marj I love that


----------



## Missy

Oh Marj. How can you stand such cuteness. I would get nothing done. I love how little Sophie(?) and Sammy get along.


----------



## CinnCinn

3 cups of coffee and 61 pages....I've had a good laugh this morning. Thanks for sharing. 

I get to end and see Cash & Jasper in space suits and just about spit coffee on my laptop. I'm still laughing.


----------



## marjrc

Yes, Missy, Sophie and Sammy get along famously. It's adorable, though she is a real tomboy and very rough with Sammy at times. When she weighed 1 lb., no biggie, but she's getting bigger every day! Sammy still licks her to sleep when she searches him out for some snuggling. 

The scratches and gouges in our leather ottoman and the scars on my hands remind me that the "cuteness" is but a flighty thing! LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family

Marj-Too cute!!! Great pics!


----------



## Lunastar

Marj those pictures are just priceless. I have found that sometimes a good squirt bottle is a good thing to have handy. It can save your furniture alot of grief. Unless Sophie likes water. My Seymore would sit and face the spray as though to say Ahhhh that is refreshing. I still miss him.


----------



## LuvCicero

Marj, those are the 'sweetest' pictures!!!! Sammy is a sweetheart to put up with claws...lol I love how they look like 'best friends'.


----------



## Kathie

So cute! Sammy is so good to put up with her shennigans!


----------



## lcy_pt

Awww Marj....too cute for words....fun and games at your house!


----------



## Sheri

Marj,
Sammy and Sophie are darling together, Sammy is a wonderful big brother to let her play with him, and snuggle, too! Are you keeping Sophie, or is she a rescue? If she is, that may break Sammy's heart to lose her...


----------



## SMARTY

Marj, I love those photos and the captions are priceless.


----------



## pjewel

OMG Marj, they are soooo cute together. I miss Felix so much I think one of these days I have to add a cat to the mix. That is the cutest kitty. What her story?


----------



## waybrook

Panda says.....

"Stop - don't come any closer!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Panda is a cutie but I really love that rug! :wink:


----------



## Missy

I agree with Ann on both panda and the rug! LOL.


----------



## waybrook

Thanks ladies - Panda REALLY likes the rug too - I've got to get a throw rug to cover where she plays all the time - she's wearing it out! !:Cry:


----------



## Lunastar

Adorable. Love the rug too.


----------



## marjrc

Donna, Panda is a cutie! Love the caption on that photo. lol

I got Sophie when some girls brought her into the store I work at with a ton of questions about her. The stray mom had a litter in their yard and didn't come back for little Sophie, so they took her in, but their own mom didn't want a cat so I offered to take her - me and my big mouth! But she was only 4 or 5 weeks old!! I cared for her as well as I could and Sammy become her adoptive parent because of his obsession with licking. They were a perfect match ! lol

Anyway.... we've had her since (she's over 3 mths. old now) and are hoping to find a family for her, but so far only have an ad at the store so it's not like I'm trying really hard am I ?? LOL Seriously, though, I'd like her to find another family as it's a LONG commitment when a cat can live 18 years! We have two cats and the two dogs already. I'd like to be able to foster other cats/kittens, but will have no room soon!


----------



## onemoreokie

"Dad, how do you turn the water on?" or "Dad, dry creek beds are lame!"


----------



## marjrc

Oh, I love your Hav's coat! Looks so thick. Funny thoughts though! lol


----------



## lcy_pt

marjrc said:


> Donna, Panda is a cutie! Love the caption on that photo. lol
> 
> I got Sophie when some girls brought her into the store I work at with a ton of questions about her. The stray mom had a litter in their yard and didn't come back for little Sophie, so they took her in, but their own mom didn't want a cat so I offered to take her - me and my big mouth! But she was only 4 or 5 weeks old!! I cared for her as well as I could and Sammy become her adoptive parent because of his obsession with licking. They were a perfect match ! lol
> 
> Anyway.... we've had her since (she's over 3 mths. old now) and are hoping to find a family for her, but so far only have an ad at the store *so it's not like I'm trying really hard am I ?? *LOL Seriously, though, I'd like her to find another family as it's a LONG commitment when a cat can live 18 years! We have two cats and the two dogs already. I'd like to be able to foster other cats/kittens, but will have no room soon!


my bold

hehehe....awww Marj...then what would Sammy do without his buddy????


----------



## Scooter's Family

He would lick Marj, that's why she wants to keep the kitten!


----------



## Lunastar

LOL you girls crack me up. Great photos. Keep them coming.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I so love this thread.


----------



## waybrook

Are you sure its 39 more days till Christmas???


----------



## Lunastar

Ack! I need to get busy. Great photo


----------



## Redorr

Hey!!! I am the queen of this walking group!! ME!! Seriously, who let this other black and white little neezer in here? Who the HECK is that????


----------



## good buddy

Redorr said:


> Hey!!! I am the queen of this walking group!! ME!! Seriously, who let this other black and white little neezer in here? Who the HECK is that????


Yeah Anne! Who IS that?? :ear:


----------



## Jammies

*Marj...those pictures are adorable!!!!! Jammies is constantly licking, she even washes Shannon's face and ears, when Shannon lets her! That may explain the picture of Jammies' head in Shannon's mouth....and no thank you, we don't want or need a kitten!*


----------



## Leslie

*"Aren't I pretty enough? Can't I just get off this stupid grooming table?"*


----------



## marjrc

Tori, you ARE pretty hon! It's just that your mama can't help herself but comb you and touch you.  

Panda, sorry you're so bummed hon, but I'm actually hoping you're wrong and that Christmas isn't coming THAT soon!! ACK! 

Lola is lucky to have so many 4-legged friends.

I know that Sammy would miss Sophie, but then he might find more energy and time to play with Ricky. Once in a while, all 3 go nuts and it's a real hoot, but Ricky isn't as "cozy" with the kitten as Sammy is so yeah, it's going to break my heart to see her go.


----------



## mintchip

marjrc said:


> Tori, you ARE pretty hon! It's just that your mama can't help herself but comb you and touch you.
> 
> Panda, sorry you're so bummed hon, but I'm actually hoping you're wrong and that Christmas isn't coming THAT soon!! ACK!
> 
> Lola is lucky to have so many 4-legged friends.
> 
> *I know that Sammy would miss Sophie, but then he might find more energy and time to play with Ricky. Once in a while, all 3 go nuts and it's a real hoot, but Ricky isn't as "cozy" with the kitten as Sammy is so yeah, it's going to break my heart to see her go*.


 Awwwwwww! Where is Sophie going?


----------



## Missy

Ahhh me! Tori! it is tough to be so good looking! you supermodel pupster you!


----------



## Redorr

good buddy said:


> Yeah Anne! Who IS that?? :ear:


Ah, that little b&w Hav is a 9 month old puppy named Orbit who is in Lola's afternoon dog walking group. Lola is a cougar already. I love the name!


----------



## marjrc

Sally, Sophie isn't going anywhere yet, but I am trying to find her a new home. I took her in at 5 weeks because she needed it, but truth be told, another cat for the next 18+ yrs. is a little much for me right now! lol She IS friggin' adorable though.... sigh....


----------



## Scooter's Family

The bus is here, Emily's home!!!


----------



## Renee

Too funny.
He looks SO INCREDIBLY soft!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

He feels like chenille, I love it!


----------



## Lunastar

OH Ann that is adorable. Scooter's coat looks curly like my Bella's.


----------



## lcy_pt

Ann, 

You always capture Scooter in the most hilarious moves. There's something about that boy....ahem...where did you say you lived again? Just to visit...uh, ya....just to visit :evil:


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm not telling you Pat! :wink:

He does have such a great personality, he even has different barks/whines depending on what he's telling us. Makes us laugh every day!


----------



## waybrook

You go Lola - get 'em young and train 'em right!


----------



## mintchip

When do we get to use that camera? We demand equal time!


----------



## Missy

mintchip said:


> When do we get to use that camera? We demand equal time!


I can't wait to see the pictures they get of you Sally!


----------



## marltonmommy

Sooooooooo CUTE!!!!


----------



## trueblue

You got me a pink bed? And put a ponytail in my hair? I'm not getting up.


----------



## mintchip

:gossip: Santos come to our house! We are on strike. Join us
Love, Oliver and Comet


----------



## Sheri

Sally, why are Oliver and Comet on strike? Have you been mean?


----------



## mintchip

Sheri said:


> Sally, why are Oliver and Comet on strike? Have you been mean?


eep: Yes-----:tape:


----------



## trueblue

LOL...well, since Santos and Comet appear to be twins, we could have double trouble.


----------



## kudo2u

What a fun thread this is!

Here's Tango. 

"The Queen is napping. Who dares to disburb me?!?"


----------



## mintchip

trueblue said:


> LOL...well, since Santos and Comet appear to be twins, we could have double trouble.


ound:

Hey Santos you are adorable! Come to our house. Oliver will share *HIS* bed and toys with you :angel:


----------



## Missy

Santos and Comet...since your moms are being SOOOOOO mean. Come on over to my house...where boys will be boys!!!


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> Santos and Comet...since your moms are being SOOOOOO mean. Come on over to my house...where boys will be boys!!!


Missy I thought you liked me!:Cry:How come you didn't invite me?
Love, Oliver


----------



## Lunastar

LOL


----------



## TheVintageVamp

ahhh....I just love this thread and these pupsters & mommies (or daddies) that post the wonderful pictures.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am so glad I have stayed current with this thread! Can you imagine reading 660 posts! I love everyone's pictures and I am so glad this thread has been so popular! Go ahead and post those pictures, we love pictures and we love to try to figure out what are Havs are saying to us!


----------



## Missy

Oliver,
I Blame it on old age! Of course you are invited too! I HEART Oliver! Everyone knows that.


----------



## kaydm

Awww....really? a trip to the groomer you say?


----------



## mintchip

:gossip:


----------



## waybrook

If you want things done right - you just have to do it yourself....


----------



## Lunastar

OMG I can't stop laughing. 

Kay, I just love her expressions. LOL

Sally, I almost wet my pants. 

Donna, I love your pre-wash cycle. hahahaha


----------



## kaydm

yeah, Luna, Maggie really has that poor little waif look down, doesn't she?

She's so dirty today after romping in the wet leaves.


----------



## krandall

Hey, we have the same pre-wash cycle here too... maybe we should add that to the list of reasons to have a Havanese!!!


----------



## christie6104

I said NO MORE PICTURES


----------



## christie6104

lfung5 said:


> Holly Dingleberry, Batman!


OMG!!! I have tears in my eyes I'm laughing so hard!!!!


----------



## Lunastar

christie6104 said:


> I said NO MORE PICTURES


Oh cujo is too cute. hahaha


----------



## marjrc

LMBO !!! What fun! Your captions are all so imaginative everyone. I love this thread! 

Comet, Oliver and Santos, even though I'd love a girl Hav one day, I couldn't possibly resist you all. You are more than welcome to make the trek north and stay with Ricky and Sammy. Little kitty Sophie would love to have new friends!


----------



## Kathy

This has got to be the best thread EVER!!!! I so enjoy coming back now and again to check out what is new and it never fails to put a smile on my face!

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

"Hey, how did I get here? This isn't my car! This isn't my bed! Ugh...I think I have a flossie hangover!"


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Ann Gracie is just too cute. I love that car. hahaha
Friends don't let friends drive Flossed. haha


----------



## Evye's Mom

mintchip said:


> :gossip:


I have those same crates !!! Aren't they great ???


----------



## Evye's Mom

christie6104 said:


> OMG!!! I have tears in my eyes I'm laughing so hard!!!!


Me too. When I need a "happy fix", I come to this thread.


----------



## Poornima

I LOVE this thread! The best ever indeed! 

Ann, what a cute picture and caption. Gracie is adorble. Sally, loved to see Comet and Oliver. Great captions and pictures everyone!


----------



## mintchip

Rudolph where are you? I can't see a thing!


----------



## pjewel

These are absolutely hilarious. Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Missy

I'm smiling God d*%$it...take the bleepin picture...says teenage Jasper.


----------



## mintchip

Comet--" Is she out of her mind?" 
Oliver" --I think Missy has a better idea---I wish she would listen to US!"


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh Sally...LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## irnfit

I am just catching up on all the pictures on this thread. They are so great!


----------



## Lunastar

Sally that is just too cute. Thank you. Keep them coming everyone!


----------



## mintchip

Hey Marj!!! Please *NO* more belly shots 
:redface:Love Oliver and Comet:redface:


----------



## Chasza

Sally, How did you capture this pic of him in the snow? It looks half like a picture and half like a drawing. The background is so dark. It looks like an excellent christmas card to me!!


----------



## mintchip

Chasza said:


> Sally, How did you capture this pic of him in the snow? It looks half like a picture and half like a drawing. The background is so dark. It looks like an excellent christmas card to me!!


Thank you Chasza for the compliment!
It was a lucky shot. I was taking out the decorations and he just sat down in the middle of them. I added the falling snow but everything else is just the way the it came out of the camera 
I wish Comet was in there also :Cry: and it would have been my Christmas card


----------



## waybrook

Sally - what an adorable picture - Oliver is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

What a great picture Sally. Oliver is a very handsome Hav.


----------



## Rita Nelson

Sally, I love the pics you post of Oliver and Comet. They are SO cute together. That's one reason I'd love another Hav. Are two really twice the work or do they help entertain each other? Seems like I spend a lot of time entertaining Tucker.


----------



## Lunastar

My girls entertain each other and us. They are so much fun to watch. I don't think they are twice the work at all. So I scoop some extra poo, that is nothing compared to the joy I get from them.


----------



## mintchip

Rita Nelson said:


> Sally, I love the pics you post of Oliver and Comet. They are SO cute together. That's one reason I'd love another Hav. Are two really twice the work or do they help entertain each other? Seems like I spend a lot of time entertaining Tucker.


Thank you.
They have been best friends since day one. It may be twice the work but they are worth it! 
It took me awhile to get a second one but I'm so glad I have 2 :whoo:
Oliver is 7 and Comet is 3
Oliver's full brother is also named Tucker--he stayed with us while his owner was away. I knew when Tucker went back home I needed to get a second hav


----------



## JeanMarie

Geeez mom...are you ever coming to bed????


----------



## Laurief

COME ON MATT!!! WAKE UP - I want to play!!!


----------



## trueblue

Laurie, that is beyond adorable!


----------



## mintchip

Laurie I love that photo!


----------



## Evye's Mom

mintchip said:


> Thank you Chasza for the compliment!
> It was a lucky shot. I was taking out the decorations and he just sat down in the middle of them. I added the falling snow but everything else is just the way the it came out of the camera
> I wish Comet was in there also :Cry: and it would have been my Christmas card


Sally, could you still use this pic and also add a second pic of Comet? This picture is just way too perfect as a X-mas card.


----------



## Brady's mom

You can all see by Laurie's picture that Dugan took right to Matt when he and Brady had an overnight visit at Aunt Laurie's house. Both of my boys had a blast with her, her family, and her pups!!!


----------



## Rita Nelson

mintchip said:


> Thank you.
> They have been best friends since day one. It may be twice the work but they are worth it!
> It took me awhile to get a second one but I'm so glad I have 2 :whoo:
> Oliver is 7 and Comet is 3
> Oliver's full brother is also named Tucker--he stayed with us while his owner was away. I knew when Tucker went back home I needed to get a second hav


Thanks Luna and Sally. The breeder we got Tucker from said to wait until he was close to a year old before getting another one. I know DH and I would love a little girl and your comments help us in making that decision. Tucker really needs a playmate other than me. I love playing with him, but I'm in my 60's and the old knees are not what they used to be.


----------



## marjrc

Rita, that was one of the main reasons I wanted another Hav. Ricky also required a lot of attention because he just loved to play and interact with me. Having Sammy join us when they were both 7.5 and 8 months made things much easier for me. Sure, it's work, but soooooo worth it! 

Laurie, that is too sweet! Sally, your boys are devilishly handsome. Irresistible! Jean-Marie, there you are! Seems you've been away for a while. It's so nice seeing Riley again.  

Jasper! I'm shocked! You swore!!!! Way to go.  LMBO !


----------



## lfung5

GRUMPY FRED- YO MA, ENOUGH!! Sheesh, this must be the longest thread in Hav forum history.
HAPPY GO LUCKY SCUDS- Ahhhhh, Fred?
FRED- What Scuds?!!
SCUDS- Bella saw ma write something about posting pictures of us in our new Esty coats.
FRED- Grrrrr, that's it. I'm marking that camera next time she put it on the floor.
SCUDS- Or I could hide it with Aunt Laurie's cashmere sweater.

There are some private jokes in there


----------



## Scooter's Family

Cashmere??? Somebody would be in BIG trouble!

Funny that they're all lying on the bed though! Looks like my house. :wink:


----------



## irishnproud2b

I got my second one for the same reason, Rita. Holly is 3 1/2 and really has never outgrown her need for a lot of attention. I'm in my 60s. My husband is in his 70s, retired and home with them all day. Duffy (almost 3) made a world of difference. If one goes out the other has to go out. They love each other and have to be together. Double the work, double the grooming and double the vet bills, but totally worth the joy they give us! :dance:


----------



## lfung5

Ugh, who's turn is it to hit the SNOOZE...


----------



## Rita Nelson

irishnproud2b said:


> I got my second one for the same reason, Rita. Holly is 3 1/2 and really has never outgrown her need for a lot of attention. I'm in my 60s. My husband is in his 70s, retired and home with them all day. Duffy (almost 3) made a world of difference. If one goes out the other has to go out. They love each other and have to be together. Double the work, double the grooming and double the vet bills, but totally worth the joy they give us! :dance:


Kathleen, thanks for the encouragement. I think my moving parts are starting to rust so getting up and down not so easy anymore. Everyone says it's worth the work just for the pure joy you receive.


----------



## LuvCicero

"Look, Mom, did I brush well enough? Will Santa come to see me now?"

View attachment 26672


----------



## Kathie

That Cicero! He's as big a character as his Mama.....lol I have a feeling Santa will be really good to him this year!!


----------



## Laurief

Hey Scudder - are you ever going to tell me what you did with that sweater??? - Dont you know, it was RLPolo??? You could sell it and get some good $$$ Poor Miss Bella missed out on her new sweater. LOL


----------



## Evye's Mom

I don't Cicero has a thing to worry about. Santa is probably busting at the seams for Christmas Day.


----------



## Brady's mom

What do you mean I can't come inside? I am ready to come in now!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh my goodness! What did Brady get into??? That is just too cute....


----------



## Brady's mom

That would be a combination of mud and fox poop on Brady. His partner in crime (Dugan) didn't look much better. My DH left them out in the back yard on a very muddy day and went to do yard work in the front. I got a frantic phone call that I had to come home and bathe the dogs. Typical! That picture is what I found when I returned home. They are lucky I love them!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Oh Karen. I would have bonked hubby on the noggin for doing that and then yell for help! Sheesh. Men! Mind you, it does make for a great photo opportunity! lol

Linda, that last one of your kids is too funny!! Fred really does look grumpy in that first pic! lol 

Awww, Cicero hon, how could Santa forget you? You are just too precious. ((squish))!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

heh, that sounds like something DH would do. Of course, in his defense, he is unable to lean over the tub to bathe Murray and Murray is too big to stand in our kitchen sink since it is a double sink with the divider in the center....


----------



## Sheri

Sally, my kitchen sink has a divider, also. Tucker stands in it with his front feet on one side, and his back feet on the other. Works pretty well!


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL Fox poop? Bet that smelled good. hahaha Keep them coming. I love this thread!


----------



## imamurph

*Poster Dog For.....*

...Couch Potatoes Unite ound:


----------



## Lunastar

Too cute.


----------



## Poornima

Sally, enjoyed the cute pictures of Comet and Oliver. 

Laurie, that is an adorable picture. 

Dale, Linda, Jean, cute pictures of adorable furbabies. I love this thread!


----------



## SMARTY

*"Mom, Galen's not listening to my Santa story. She doesn't believe he's going to bring us presents."*


----------



## KSC

Uh...what Christmas tree?


----------



## KSC

GREAT picture of Smarty and Galen!


----------



## Lunastar

Wow Smarty and Galen look adorable under that tree. I hope that is your card this year Sandi.


----------



## mintchip

Isn't it my turn yet???


----------



## mintchip

It wasn't ME!


----------



## mintchip

Nice to meet you and you and.................


----------



## Poornima

Sally, so cute! 

Smarty, Galen look adorable and so does Kipling.


----------



## Lunastar

Sally those are hysterical.


----------



## mintchip

Where's Oliver ound:


----------



## marjrc

Sally, those are a hoot!! 

Galen, you'd better listen up or you won't get a thing from Santa this year!! 

KSC, that is totally cute!


----------



## pjewel

That's the last time I come running when you say "do you want to go for a ride." No more rides for me, no sir!


----------



## mintchip

I am in charge here and I see you coming!


----------



## mintchip

Just checking ------Are there any cameras around?


----------



## lcy_pt

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

do you really want this throw?


----------



## Renee

Awww....how could you even THINK about taking that blanket away?!?!? How sweet....


----------



## KSC

Yep that blanky is just where it needs to be


----------



## Missy

Cash you are invading my space!
View attachment 26730

hurumph I was here first...
View attachment 26731

don't touch me!
View attachment 26732

well at least I get the remote :evil:
View attachment 26733


----------



## irishnproud2b

ROFLMBO!!! ound: How long can this thread get? I don't ever want it to stop!! :clap2::bounce:


----------



## mintchip

irishnproud2b said:


> ROFLMBO!!! ound: How long can this thread get? I don't ever want it to stop!! :clap2::bounce:


DITTO! :biggrin1:


----------



## JeanMarie

I'm the only present you need under this tree...


----------



## Lunastar

LOL Keep them coming this is just the most wonderful thread.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Scooter says, "Who turned out the lights? I can't see!"
Gracie says, "Mommy said COOKIE!"
Murphy says, "I'm not sure this is worth a cookie!"


----------



## Scooter's Family

"Maybe the cookies are under the tree! No, DADDY has the cookies!"


----------



## mintchip

ound:ound:*LOL*


----------



## KSC

OMG Ann - the outfits! And Riley looks so pretty under that tree!
Missy hilarious....thank you all for all the funny pictures and captions...


----------



## Scooter's Family

All of those outfits were from Target and I think they were $2.50 each! Such a great deal, I'm always telling Gavin how much money I save him. The man just doesn't understand!:doh:


----------



## marltonmommy

SOOOOOO CUTE!!!! I LOVE the thread!!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh. my. goodness. Ann, those pups are just too precious! I see that Gracie has already figured out her rightful role as Princess, front and center!


----------



## marjrc

Geri, that's too funny. Poor, poor Milo!  

Sally, I love that first shot. Ann, what a hoot! Scooter is always the funny, goofy boy - mind you, your captions make it sound that way. I love that one of them all poking their noses under the tree. How cute!! Oh Gavin. Men. They just don't get it, hon! 

Jean, that is a PERFECT caption for your picture!! Riley, you are so right. 

Love your pics, Missy! Jasper just needs some alone time, Cash. Don't take it personally. lol


----------



## marjrc

Do you mind not doing that, Ricky?? It REALLY annoys me!!

View attachment 26757


----------



## marjrc

YIKES! This is what happens when you have too much coffee in the morning!

View attachment 26759


----------



## marjrc

*Mom! I can hear the mice! They're under the floor!*

View attachment 26760


*
You hear THAT? There's another one over here!*

View attachment 26761


*
And HERE TOO!! MOM, do something!*

View attachment 26762


*
Fine then. Don't believe me. Just don't come crying to me when you see a mouse in your bed! .... sigh.......... *

View attachment 26763


----------



## Scooter's Family

Poor baby, nobody believes him!


----------



## pjewel

ound: ound: ound:

Marj that's hilarious. Love all those photos and all your imaginative captions. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## kudo2u

Tissue? No mom, I haven't seen your little travel pack of tissues. Nope, no tissues around here.

Oh, and the dog bed? The one you put up REALLY high so I couldn't reach it while the cover is in the wash? 

No, I have no idea how it got all the way down here. It must have just lept right off that shelf!


----------



## pjewel

Hahahaha! Funny, funny thread.


----------



## SMARTY

Marj, that is hysterical…..

Kudo2u, very funny…….


----------



## imamurph

This is a great thread..I'm really enjoying everyone's photos! op2:


----------



## Scooter's Family

I think almost all of us have experienced the tissue thing. Funny how they can look so innocent!


----------



## Lunastar

OH MY these just gets better and better. hahaha


----------



## KSC

So so funny..I agree..they have perfected the innocent face...always ready to take a photo with the evidence....


----------



## Poornima

This thread gets better and better. I so enjoyed the cute, cute pictures and pups! Keep them coming.


----------



## Karvil's Havanese

Great thread! I love it!

"How I will go out from this bag?"










"Oh,easy, I think like this":










"I am so smart mammy, isn't it?"


----------



## pjewel

Adorable photos of an adorable baby. Welcome to the group.


----------



## marjrc

Yaaay!! He/She figured it out! Cute.

Love that tissue shredding. They still look terribly adorable though, don't they? lol


----------



## mellowbo

Well, I've just read all 768 post and loved them!! I'm gonna have to keep the camera near. Keep it up peeps!
Carole


----------



## Renee

Pencil??? What pencil?? I haven't seen a pencil...









OHHH...THAT pencil....I was gonna write you a letter...yeah...that's it.


----------



## mintchip

LOL Renee he was just going to write a letter to Santa for your gift. :biggrin1:


----------



## Renee

Wanna play ball with me?
It will be REALLY fun...I promise!!


----------



## Renee

mintchip said:


> LOL Renee he was just going to write a letter to Santa for your gift. :biggrin1:


Too funny Sally!!
I think she is on Santa's naughty list this year...she's probably just trying to clear her name!


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL too funny


----------



## Evye's Mom

When I need a pick-me-up, this is where I come. Where to start...Marj, love the mouse hunt, Sally...cute as always. Agree Sandi, that pic of Galen and Smarty under the tree is too precious not to be a Xmas card. Ann, your threesome are just too darn cute. Jean, I agree with Riley, what more could you ask for. Thanks guys....I needed this.


----------



## lfung5

Fred- Scuds, would you explain to ma I'm a DOG! This is humiliating! 
Scuds- Sorry Fred, I'm her "Golden Boy", I don't rock the boat.


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL that is just adorable. That expression is priceless. hahaha


----------



## mintchip

*Comet says "Fred and Scuds our Mom likes those jackets!!!! She says you are always adorable but especially with the jackets on
Don't worry Oliver you sleep and I'll keep watch those jackets won't come near us! "*


----------



## irnfit

Sally, that is so funny! 
Karen, that look says it all. ound:


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL


----------



## mintchip

*What HAV you done to me? Why!*


----------



## Ditto's Mom

What great pictures and captions. I am enjoying this thread so much, you all have me laughing so hard my stomach aches.
Thank you gang!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## marjrc

Renee, that is too cute! OH Linda, the embarrassment is killing them! LOL

Oliver, seriously. And you thought coats were a bad idea!! I'll come save you, hon, just let me know where I can pick you up.


----------



## mintchip

marjrc said:


> Renee, that is too cute! OH Linda, the embarrassment is killing them! LOL
> 
> *Oliver, seriously. And you thought coats were a bad idea!! I'll come save you, hon, just let me know where I can pick you up. *


Marj I'm not sure where I am they have me mixed up with others that look like me ound:


----------



## imamurph

ound:ound:ound:ound::couch2:


----------



## lfung5

mintchip said:


> *Comet says "Fred and Scuds our Mom likes those jackets!!!! She says you are always adorable but especially with the jackets on
> Don't worry Oliver you sleep and I'll keep watch those jackets won't come near us! "*


HAHAHA! That's tooo funny!


----------



## marjrc

mintchip said:


> Marj I'm not sure where I am they have me mixed up with others that look like me ound:


Oh I'll find you Oliver! You're the one with the sweetest smile. 

Mind you, that picture does make things a bit confusing! LOL


----------



## Missy

Awwww Oliver, I would recognize that nose anywhere. red, white or green! Sally do we need to report you to PETA? just kidding. I think our fluffs really love the attention.


----------



## Missy

Get Better Mom. it's almost Christmas. (iphone photos. sorry)


----------



## Missy

The tree is pretty this year mom.


----------



## Missy

Somethings just not right today...oh yeah, you didn't let me rip the mail to shreds by feeding me treats.


----------



## mintchip

*Get well soon Missy!:hug:
We are trying to send you a card but Comet wants to eat it!!
Love Oliver and family
PS-No way-- Oliver tried to eat it!
Get well soon Missy
Love,
Comet*


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Mom! No puppy porn, please!


----------



## pjewel

Missy, get better soon. You do look under the weather but your tree is looking stellar.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Missy your tree is so pretty and sparkly! Jasper and Cash are just too darn cute!


----------



## Sheri

No, I am not having fun. This is as close to a smile as you're gonna get!


----------



## Missy

Oh Tucker! You may not be smiling. But I sure am. Thank you Sheri. I needed that.


----------



## lfung5

Great pictures!! They have me laughing out loud.

Hope you feel better soon Missy!


----------



## mintchip

LOL! Tucker you are adorable!


----------



## dmgt

*I Am The Alpha*

OK, I rule you, you rule the dishwasher


----------



## trueblue

OMG. The Saints won again, they are 13-0, and my mom won't stop celebrating. I'm over it.


----------



## Rita Nelson

Sheri said:


> No, I am not having fun. This is as close to a smile as you're gonna get!


I thought this was so funny I wet myself laughing. Tucker's expression is a hoot.


----------



## LuvCicero

Fred, you think you're humilated?!!
I ask Daddy to get Mama a mink coat.....mink oil never came out of my mouth!!!! The lady needs a hearing aid....THIS is bad!!!

View attachment 26828


----------



## mintchip

:hail: Tucker


Sheri said:


> No, I am not having fun. This is as close to a smile as you're gonna get!


*Tucker why do THEY always do this to US! :rant:*


----------



## Scooter's Family

Dale - I'm on my way to rescue Cicero from you!!! What have you done to that poor baby????

These photos crack me up!


----------



## mintchip

Scooter's Family said:


> Dale - I'm on my way to rescue Cicero from you!!! What have you done to that poor baby????
> 
> These photos crack me up!


Ann I'll you!


----------



## LuvCicero

Ann...take your pick.
1. I got carried away with the topknots.
2. I'm trying to teach him not to sleep when I brush.
3. I oiled his coat to prevent breakage.
4. I have a glass of wine.
Or....all of the above!
LOL


----------



## Sheri

Cicero is a glamour boy!! He just can't look bad...
Now, Dale... :suspicious:


----------



## Lunastar

Zoey says Cicero should come live here, She will show him how to get those topknots out lickety split! LOL


----------



## krandall

LuvCicero said:


> Fred, you think you're humilated?!!
> I ask Daddy to get Mama a mink coat.....mink oil never came out of my mouth!!!! The lady needs a hearing aid....THIS is bad!!!


Kodi says:

Cicero, if my mom tried to do that to me, I'd run away from home! Come to think of it, I think I'll hide under the desk for a while just in case she's getting any bright ideas!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Dale - I think you had more than one glass of wine! More like 2....or 9!


----------



## pjewel

Hi, my name is Milo, what's yours? Do you wanna dance?


----------



## pjewel

Milo - What *is* that smell? Is it perfume? 
Cagney - Not sure, but it sure does stink.
Milo - Maybe mommy traded Bailey in for a girl.


----------



## pjewel

Yep, it's a girl. Well hello there sweetheart. Where have you been all my life?


----------



## pjewel

*Well!!! I never!!!* I'm mortified. Take me back to that place and paste my hair back on.


----------



## marjrc

Gail, LMBO !!! Poor Bailey! 

Oh Dale, you're a hoot! I think Cicero is quite the handsome movie star, but all those clips? I mean, c'mon girl !! 

Tucker you just cracked me up!!!!! 

I love that shot of Jas just sitting there, looking so longingly at that mail slot. Poor thing.  

This is fun !!!!


----------



## katieskodakmoment

why are you laughing?....thanks mom-can we go back to dry land?


Kodak's first swim...promise he really did love it haha


----------



## LuvCicero

I love this thread. 
Geri, Milo and Bailey look different but cute...and so small now!!
Ann...how many glasses are in a bottle...lol
Cicero loves his beauty shop days because he knows the chicken jerky is near and even boys want to have good hair days.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Depends entirely on the size of the glass!


----------



## Lunastar

And the size of the bottle! LOL


----------



## KSC

katieskodakmoment said:


> why are you laughing?....


SO funny


----------



## mintchip

Dear Santa,
I was getting ready for you but "SOMEONE" had other ideas!

*" It wasn't ME" says Comet*
*PS-Sorry Santa*


----------



## Missy

Sally, are you going to put together a book with Oliver and Comet? you could. your pictures are so good as are your captions.


----------



## LuvCicero

Missy said:


> Sally, are you going to put together a book with Oliver and Comet? you could. your pictures are so good as are your captions.


DITTO....
Sally, it's time......Oliver and Comet need their own long lasting tread. I love all their pics...and their comments!!


----------



## Lunastar

Good thing they are so cute, the could never be on a naughty list.


----------



## JeanMarie

Love this thread!

OMG, Sherry...that "smile" is priceless. ound:

All of the pics are just so adorable and clever!


----------



## krandall

Mom, why does the Christmas tree have to stay in the ex-pen? Isn't it potty trained yet? I'll watch it for you if you let it out!


----------



## pjewel

Hahaha!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Help, it is attack of the Giant Hamster!*

"Holy Holidays, Riki...that hamster you are so anxious to "see" appears to have grown to monstrous proportions!," says Daisy.

"Don't worry Daisy, this is all the miracle of photoshop!"", says Riki.

Tiger Lily says "I'm glad this isn't real snow!"

Walnut, the hamster says, "ah, you dogs, this is what you get for the hours you watched me with your almond eyes running on the wheel with nervous anticipation. Especially you Rikmeister."

The miniature kid in the middle is Alana, the art director. Perry, my husband, did this in photoshop.


----------



## krandall

Rikidaisy said:


> Walnut, the hamster says, "ah, you dogs, this is what you get for the hours you watched me with your almond eyes running on the wheel with nervous anticipation. Especially you Rikmeister."


Did you know... When my boys had hamsters when they were younger, we got a hamster wheel with an odometer on it. Those little suckers run about 7 miles per night!!!<g>


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*7 miles!*

I saw on HammerSchlemmer or whatever you call that company that there is a doggy runner for dogs where it is too cold or wet to go out. Now you might as well do it at the same time together...Seven miles...imagine how fit we would be. But we'd keep our husbands and families up with that darned noise.


----------



## Lunastar

krandall said:


> Mom, why does the Christmas tree have to stay in the ex-pen? Isn't it potty trained yet? I'll watch it for you if you let it out!


OH now that is a great idea! I'm lucky my girls don't bother the tree. knock on wood. I put my unbreakable things on the bottom since the cats do see the tree as off limits. haha

LOL Linda!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*It is a great idea!*

When we were kids (I'm 53), we had my grandparents' all glass ornaments that were really special and one of a kind. Our cats climbed the tree, and you know what happened...splat.

We have our smaller tree up on a table...I never thought of the x-pen idea...but right now I believe it is around the hamster.

You get the best ideas on this forum!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Gee only $899*

Look Mom, see what dad bought to avoid going outside on cold nights?
http://www.hammacher.com/Product/11374?promo=search


----------



## [email protected]

On this picture, I think that Fifi is just trying to take one of those funny pics. But also seems kinda mad.Lol.









On this picture, I think Chulo is thinking "Take that camera out of my face, that the flash on the camera is too bright."


----------



## Lunastar

Rikidaisy said:


> When we were kids (I'm 53), we had my grandparents' all glass ornaments that were really special and one of a kind. Our cats climbed the tree, and you know what happened...splat.
> 
> We have our smaller tree up on a table...I never thought of the x-pen idea...but right now I believe it is around the hamster.
> 
> You get the best ideas on this forum!


Oh I had that happen. I had one cat that would sleep in the tree up on one of the higher branches. She never knocked anything off. We usually tie the tree to a hook in the ceiling. I have tons of antique ornaments and crystal icicles.


----------



## malyleo

*Healthy snack...*

OMG It's so gooood mmmmm...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*is that a carrot?*

what a great way to clean teeth!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Well what do you expect...*

I have to run off all of that energy after taking a bath...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Shake, shake, shake...*

Shake your booty! And what do you expect? You gave me a bath and now I have to run all over the house and wipe my paws on the furniture. At least I didn't open up all those bags of Seaweed!


----------



## krandall

Lunastar said:


> OH now that is a great idea! I'm lucky my girls don't bother the tree. knock on wood. I put my unbreakable things on the bottom since the cats do see the tree as off limits. haha
> 
> LOL Linda!


How old are your girls? Kodi is only 7 months. I'm hoping by next year at this time we (might) be gate-free around here!<g>


----------



## krandall

Rikidaisy said:


> Look Mom, see what dad bought to avoid going outside on cold nights?


I saw that, looked twice, saw the price and figured if I was going to pay THAT much, I'd get a human one that we could share!<g>

So far, we're still getting out on walks most days. I just have to rinse him off when we get home. Hopefully with his snow suit, is will be even better!


----------



## krandall

malyleo said:


> OMG It's so gooood mmmmm...


That's adorable! Kodi loves carrots too, but I never thought of giving him a whole one as a chew toy!<g>


----------



## Leslie

This thread never fails to put a smile on my face :biggrin1: It's my all-time favorite, for sure!!!


----------



## Lunastar

krandall said:


> How old are your girls? Kodi is only 7 months. I'm hoping by next year at this time we (might) be gate-free around here!<g>


The girls will be three on Christmas day. I was lucky with them they just did a little sniff and firm no and they never bothered it. The cats on the other hand. LOL


----------



## LuvCicero

"Mom, do you see me begging? Please share another bite of that peanut butter fudge before you eat it all up!!"

View attachment 26919


----------



## mellowbo

Sheri said:


> No, I am not having fun. This is as close to a smile as you're gonna get!


LMAO!


----------



## Evye's Mom

LuvCicero said:


> "Mom, do you see me begging? Please share another bite of that peanut butter fudge before you eat it all up!!"
> 
> View attachment 26919


OMG....is Cicero gorgeous. Look at that face !!!


----------



## Lunastar

Cicero is so photogenic. What a great face and that smile!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Ok Mommy, I'm ready.....when will Santa be here???


----------



## krandall

Evye's Mom said:


> OMG....is Cicero gorgeous. Look at that face !!!


Yes, he's gorgeous AND photogenic. In person, Kodi is actually very pretty with his black head white body and very even markings. But the coloring that makes him so striking in person makes it REALLY difficult to take good photos of him. He looks like "demon dog" with glowing eyes if you use a flash, and if you don't, he looks like he has no eyes at all!<g>

Cicero's eyes, in that gorgeous, soft, contrasting facial fur just melt your heart! No wonder he gets so much peanut butter fudge!<g>


----------



## mellowbo

Can't we open just one??
Carole


----------



## Mraymo

This thread is great. It's good for a laugh. 
Dale - Cicero's coat looks so shiny, did you use mink oil on him? 

Anne - Gracie is beautiful. She seems so big compared to Scooter and Murphy. Is she alot bigger than they are?

Pam - It really is hard to get a great shot of a black dogs face. I do love that Izzy doesn't get all that staining though.


----------



## Mraymo

Carole I love that shot of your three. They all look great. Such a nice holiday shot. One of these days I'll post some pictures of Izzy.


----------



## Lunastar

Ann Gracie is so precious.

Carole that is a great shot of your three.


----------



## mellowbo

Ann, Gracie is such a cutie!!
Carole


----------



## mintchip

How much longer???????????


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Oh my gosh! Comet & Oliver, Cicero, Gracie, Kodi, and all of the other gorgeous dogs in this thread make my day each time I check it!!!


----------



## mellowbo

Sally, very cute!!
Carole


----------



## JeanMarie

Are we going to see santa at the mall???


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Ahhhh Jean, Riley is too cute for words!!!


----------



## mintchip

Hey turn up the heat!!!!! It's snowing in the house.
Has anyone seen Comet????


----------



## marjrc

LOVE the pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## pjewel

*santa who?*

As soon as this Santa person lets me go I'm running away from home again. This is humiliating!


----------



## JeanMarie

> As soon as this Santa person lets me go I'm running away from home again. This is humiliating!


ound: And isn't that just what that face is saying???


----------



## pjewel

If looks could have killed, I'd be dead meat. ound:

I'm so enjoying this thread. The photos and captions are great.


----------



## marltonmommy

"Mommy, I don't like the snow! When will it stop?"


----------



## LuvCicero

I love this thread. What cute pictures and captions from everyone.
Marianne...I'm not sure what I used the day I wrapped Cicero, but I think it was VO5 conditioner that day.


----------



## pjewel

When will you learn to stop putting this snowsuit on me. I can't walk in it. Oh, now I get it, you think it will stop me from running away from home. Haha! One day you'll forget to put it on, then watch me fly. And by the way, how do you expect me to pee???


----------



## pjewel

Hey Cagney, do you think we should go out there, or should we wait till it melts?


----------



## mintchip

These are great!!!!
opcorn:


----------



## Missy

Oh Geri, Houdini is cute in his little red Straight Jacket!!!! That looks kind of cool...easy to put on? please tell where you got it? maybe post in the snowsuit thread.


----------



## Laurasch

Tucker whispering in Pepper's ear: Okay big guy, you stand very still. I'll climb up and grab the chicken.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh my goodness, that is absolutely precious!


----------



## Missy

Laura!!!! finally a picture of Tucker and Pepper!!!!! yay. wow. they are both adorable!!!


----------



## pjewel

C'mon guys, we want to make it home by Christmas.


----------



## pjewel

Thanks for the butt shot ma, when you turn around I'll be sure to get one of you too.


----------



## Missy

OK Geri, yet another cute garment(s.) are those sweaters with back legs? oh please where did you get the Black and White houndstooth?


----------



## lfung5

Just when you think this thread could get any funnier, it does!

Great pictures and perfect captions.


----------



## pjewel

Missy said:


> OK Geri, yet another cute garment(s.) are those sweaters with back legs? oh please where did you get the Black and White houndstooth?


Most of the sweaters I have were bought last year and the year before at Pet Supplies Plus. I'm not sure if they're a local store or a franchise. I love the sweaters with the back legs. That way their whole back is covered. Of course the hind end looked better before their recent new radical haircuts.


----------



## Missy

Wow I would love a sweater with back legs...the only thing the boys can stand to wear is a sweater, but I have never seen them with back legs. And I think the hind looks adorable.


----------



## pjewel

If you want me to be on the lookout for you I will. It's a little late in the season now, but you never know.


----------



## Missy

Geri, how very generous of you to offer! Please don't go out of your way but if you see one (or two) like the hounds tooth I would love them. I have never seen anything like them.


----------



## waybrook

Exactly HOW good does Santa want me to be?


----------



## pjewel

I know, I know. Don't eat the yellow snow.


----------



## lfung5

Missy said:


> Wow I would love a sweater with back legs...the only thing the boys can stand to wear is a sweater, but I have never seen them with back legs. And I think the hind looks adorable.


Missy,
I found a few 4 legged dog sweaters

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=36951666

This one would make a great snowsuit!
http://www.petexpressions.com/dogsweat4leg.html


----------



## marjrc

Oh my! Love the captions, Geri! You are a hoot!!!! LMBO ! 

Tucker is too sweet! aaawwwww !


----------



## Lunastar

Oh thank you, I love those pictures and captions. hahahaha


----------



## triona

*Bess & Snugs*

U Hav R Attention


----------



## triona

*Bess & Snugs*

Havachorus


----------



## mintchip

:clap2: Triona


----------



## triona

Couldn't have done it without you Sally!

Thanks.


----------



## mintchip

I think she is up to something. I hear the treat cabinet opening 

Do we get the treat now?







*Please!*


----------



## Leslie

Love the new additions to this thread :clap2: You all are so clever with your captions and so good with your cameras :thumb: Keep it up!


----------



## Laurasch

You can have 'em when I'm done


----------



## pjewel

Why did you have to plug up all the spaces under the fence with snow. I hate it. Do you hear me? Now I can't go out and visit all those nice people who take me in and feed me cookies. I'm so depressed.


----------



## Laurasch

Hey guys, we're all cozy now and ready for lunch too








Wellll, maybe a little nappppp firs....








Hey, wait a minute, is that BEER?!


----------



## waybrook

It's ok mom - don't stress! I'm just helping you wrap presents....I'll shred - you tape and we'll be done in no time!


----------



## pjewel

hahahaha!


----------



## Missy

GFETE!!! thanks for the links Linda. I can't wait to see the custom made one you are getting with snaps along the top.


----------



## imamurph

..I KNEW if I logged on today that I wouldn't get my house work done!:doh:

I LOVE this thread!!! Great photos everyone! :yo:


----------



## Lunastar

Zoey: I've had enough of this!
Bella: Do I hear someone in the Kitchen?
Luna: Hey how come I don't have a dress and I have to sneak into the picture?


----------



## JeanMarie

Such cute pics!! I just ordered a sweater with 4 legs...will let ya know how Riley hate....errr LOVES it.

Oh Laura...Tucker and Pepper are SO adorable together.


----------



## lcy_pt

Lunastar said:


> Zoey: I've had enough of this!
> Bella: Do I hear someone in the Kitchen?
> Luna: Hey how come I don't have a dress and I have to sneak into the picture?


Pretty, pretty girls!
P.S. I love your kitty, Luna.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I didn't even notice the poor cat in the background until Pat's post! :laugh:


----------



## marjrc

What a riot!!!!!!! LMBO !!


----------



## pjewel

I love winter. I love the snow, I love Milo and Cagney and Lacey and most of all mommy, I love you.


----------



## marjrc

Oh Geri, your boys are just SO gorgeous in their new haircuts! Those faces are just beautiful with the bangs up in a topknot. We love you too, Bailey!


----------



## Lunastar

Scooter's Family said:


> I didn't even notice the poor cat in the background until Pat's post! :laugh:


LOL Yes she is always lurking in the background. She really wants to be a Hav. hahaha Her name is Luna. It was fate that is what the HS here named her. I have another Cat, Romeo. He is a doll but still has a long way to go. The little guy, well not so little anymore at 16 pounds, was feral. So he still has a few issues to say the least, he is coming along though.

Thanks Pat.


----------



## marjrc

*"But Mommy, everyone else is opening their presents, why can't I?"*

View attachment 27090


*
"Oh, Grandmaman, that's it! Aaaahhhh,,, yeesss... a little more to the left. Oh yeah! You are the BEST, Grandma!"*

View attachment 27091


----------



## pjewel

Awww, love that Marj.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Very sweet Marj! Everyone loves Grandmas!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

awwww, how sweet Marj...my mama loved fuzzy white dogs...she would have loved Murray so much... *sigh*


----------



## marjrc

My mom has always loved our dogs, but since they had to put their last one to sleep last Feb/March, she now feels like Ricky and Sammy are "hers" too, so they get spoiled by all her attention. Sammy cries and cries when she walks in the door, like he cries for no one else! It's too sweet and Mom soaks it all up.


----------



## j.j.'s mom

*i had a merry xmas..*

hope you did too!!!


----------



## Sheri

Too, too cute!


----------



## Lunastar

OH Marj great shots. Grandma has those special hands. haha


----------



## margaretandluigi

INCOMING!!!!!










(Desilu's breeder wanted a picure of all four dogs together but everytime he came near them, they left. So I finally "tossed" him at them and starting snapping pcitures.)


----------



## mintchip

margaretandluigi said:


> INCOMING!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Desilu's breeder wanted a picure of all four dogs together but everytime he came near them, they left. So I finally "tossed" him at them and starting snapping pcitures.)


ound:ound:


----------



## margaretandluigi

This got me looking at Desilu's baby pictures... what fun.










Ok, the manual says we should shred all paper products. Time to get started.


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL too funny.


----------



## mintchip

*Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Get off ME! This is MY shot *









*That's better! Happy New Year Everyone! Hope it will be grrrrrreat!*


----------



## imamurph

Sally...tooo funny! :laugh:


----------



## marjrc

Oh Margaret, that's too funny, tossing him towards the others!! LOL 

Don't you worry, Oliver, that tinsel thingy has nothing compared to your cuteness!


----------



## dana77pbg

> *Well, if you don't want me in the chair, I'll just lay here on this hard table 'cause I need to be near you THAT much...I love you, Taffy*


----------



## mintchip

Santa brought one but they both love it! :laugh:


----------



## marjrc

Oh I love that last one of Oliver with the toy! Comet is such a sweetiepie!


----------



## pjewel

Aw, love the toy pillow shot.


----------



## Lunastar

LOL keep them coming. Comet and Oliver are so cute with that toy. Love Taffy on the table. hahaha


----------



## mintchip

Lunastar said:


> LOL keep them coming. Comet and Oliver are so cute with that toy. Love Taffy on the table. hahaha


Thanks! I was going to return it because I felt it was to big for them. Oliver "rescued" it and pulled all the tags off


----------



## Lunastar

mintchip said:


> Thanks! I was going to return it because I felt it was to big for them. Oliver "rescued" it and pulled all the tags off


MMM I have one that I bought that I haven't given the girls because it is big. I guess I should rethink that. LOL


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Have I mentioned lately how much I love this thread?


----------



## Perugina

You want me to wear this?









Aunt Lenee knows I'm embarrassed...









I'm just going to lay here until she takes it off!


----------



## marjrc

Sophie is so, SO pitiful! Poor little thing.


----------



## mintchip

*Hey Oliver I wanted the blue one this time!!!!!!*:rant:


----------



## marjrc

*Sophie, hide! Mom's coming and she'll catch us!! *

View attachment 27185


*
We weren't doing anything, Mom. I swear!*

View attachment 27182


View attachment 27186


*
See? *YAAWWWWNNN* I was taking a nap!*

View attachment 27183


*
O.k. , o.k., so you caught us. We were just planning on what to give you next Christmas, Mom. 
I promise we won't do that again.*

View attachment 27184


----------



## marjrc

*Ricky: Please, Mom, PLEASE??!! Can't we go down into the yard to play? Look at all that snow!*

View attachment 27187


*
Sammy: "I give up, Ricky. I'm going inside."

Ricky: "Fine. You go, but I'm staying here until Mom gives in. I just KNOW she'll open this gate eventually!"*

View attachment 27188


----------



## Scooter's Family

Poor Ricky, he just wants to run and play! Mean Mommy!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Scooter says, "I don't care if it's pink and it's Gracie's, it's really soft and I like it!"

Gracie says, "Mom, make him get out! He's touching me!"


----------



## mintchip

LOL!


----------



## Sheri

I LOVE this thread!


----------



## Sheri

(I'm busy re-organizing and had to put a stuffed animal in a box to keep Tucker from dragging it around...)

Please, Mom, let him come out to play?? 

Maybe if I just pine away here, grunting and groaning, she'll give in....


----------



## pjewel

Bailey, I knew we should have bought her a doll for Christmas. Maybe then she'd stop trying to dress us up like one. 

Milo, just relax. Smile and look cute, it will all be over soon.


----------



## mintchip

Awwwwwwwwww! *Milo and Bailey you are adorable!*


----------



## imamurph

Awww, Sheri.. Tucker looks so perplexed! ..His coat is beautiful!

Geri...I think if Milo, Bailey, Sophie and Gabe could all get together they'd be forming a NUDIST colony, where I am sure multiple forum dogs would join..especially this time of year when all the boutiques are running sales..It could only get worse!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Eva

Sheri said:


> (I'm busy re-organizing and had to put a stuffed animal in a box to keep Tucker from dragging it around...)


LOl...Sheri, I did the same thing to Todd's toys awhile back and now he just digs at the outside of the tub when he wants to play :doh: Don't know if it's better or worse than before..lol

Great photo's everyone!


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL Oh Marj those pictures are too funny, they so um... innoccent hahaha 
Ann that is so funny, he's touching me! hahaha 
Aw Milo and Bailey look so cute in their snowsuits.
Wow Tuckers coat is gorgeous. 
Keep them coming!


----------



## Jen50

Everybody needs a buddy!


----------



## Lunastar

Aw that is just so sweet!


----------



## Jen50

He may be _*big*_ but I am *Cool*!


----------



## imamurph

Jen50 said:


> Everybody needs a buddy!


OMgosh, Jen, is THAT ever precious!


----------



## mintchip

Jen those are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheri

Awww....


----------



## pjewel

Jen50 said:


> Everybody needs a buddy!


Everybody does need a buddy. Awwww, how cute!


----------



## krandall

Jen50 said:


> Everybody needs a buddy!


Just adorable! Kodi has that same bear, and has had since he first came home. However, NOW you can just about see the edges of the bear hanging out under his moustache as he carries it around!


----------



## marjrc

Ann, that is SO like a girl AND her brother!! LOL

Geri, they are too stinkin' cute! But don't tell them that. 

LOVE the puppy pics, Jen. Oh my. What a sweetiepie! 

Sheri, Tucker looks terribly pitiful, though his coat is stunning! I'm sure he doesn't care one whit about that though. He just wants his toy! Mean mommy. LOL


----------



## krandall

Another Havanese pre-wash cycle.


----------



## krandall

You never TOLD me that once I figured out how to get up on the couch, I could reach this big glass thing!


----------



## krandall

If I knock on the glass, will they come out to play with me? I promise I won't bite (too hard)!


----------



## waybrook

Love the prewash - Havs must have a thing for the diswasher!


----------



## Lunastar

LOL Great shots, keep them coming


----------



## lfung5

Lunastar said:


> LOL Great shots, keep them coming


Yes, I agree!


----------



## j.j.'s mom

j.j. had a happy new years.....


----------



## Scooter's Family

JJ needs some Alka-Seltzer! Anyone remember those commercials...plop, plop, fizz, fizz...


----------



## marjrc

Karen, I think Kodi found a new toy!! You'll have "nose art" all over the glass! lol 

LOL JJ looks too funny there !


----------



## Poornima

I so love this thread! Great pictures...keep them coming.


----------



## imamurph

Yes! We need to keep this thread on the main page!:flame:


----------



## mintchip

How come *YOU* can take these off the tree but *I* can't ! Just where are you taking them???


----------



## mintchip

*Take this 2009!*


----------



## mintchip

Goodnight! Happy New Year Everyone!! zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh my gosh, Oliver & Comet are just as cute as can be, Sally!


----------



## waybrook

Oliver and Comet are so photogenic - and their mommy certainly has a keen insight into their thoughts!!


----------



## Lunastar

Keep those pictures coming. Just too cute!


----------



## Missy

I LOVE OLIVER!!!!!!! (I love Comet too!)


----------



## trueblue

I love all these pics!

Sheri, is Tucker getting blacker where he was gray? I always thought he was more gray, but wow...his coat is gorgeous!


----------



## KSC

Well...chewing the passport isn't stopping them from leaving....maybe this will work...


----------



## Lunastar

Oh this is just adorable!


----------



## SMARTY

KSC said:


> Well...chewing the passport isn't stopping them from leaving....maybe this will work...
> QUOTE]
> 
> That is too cute!!!!!! Priceless!!!!!


----------



## Jen50

Kodi looks like my Lola's head on my Finn's body! :thumb:


----------



## christie6104

Mom, I've got some serious static cling.


----------



## Lunastar

Love that static cling. hahaha


----------



## marjrc

Those are a hoot!! LOL

_*"Hey Mom! It's me, Ricky. Daddy says I'M your Christmas present this year! "*_

View attachment 27306


*
"What do you mean, I'm NOT? Don't you wuv me??"*

View attachment 27307


----------



## marjrc

*"Did somebody say SQUIRREL???"*

View attachment 27308


*
"MOMMMMYYYYYY! Now why do you mess with my head like that?!"*

View attachment 27309


----------



## SMARTY

Lucky could give you a shock with what he has going on.........good photo.

Marj, I love the Christmas present with Ricky, my husband would try that, if the thought for one minute he could get away with it. 

Poor little Sammy,that was mean, he should come live with us. Squirrels are a favorite chase toy around here and we don't have nearly so much snow. When we say "Squirrel" it is “get out of the way we are out the door fast.”


----------



## marjrc

Actually, Sandi, we never use the word squirrel because there aren't too many around. They don't know what it means, but after watching the movie "Up" last night, I had that on my mind! It was so funny. lol


----------



## galaxie

"Can't play mom, too itchy!'"


----------



## MarkF

Got a match?


----------



## LuvCicero

I love all the pictures.
I love all the captions.


----------



## mintchip

LOL


----------



## Lunastar

hahahahahahahaha they are so funny!


----------



## lcy_pt

H.E.L.P.

My hair has started to grow back! For the love of God....someone please rescue me from this crazy Woman!!!

Sincerely,
Harley


----------



## Evye's Mom

Pat, I'll say Harley's coat is growing back. I am so jealous of these top knots. My boys have a great pony and my girl's gets thinner and shorter by the day. What is up with Evye's pony??????


----------



## Missy

ha ha ha Pat? which end are we looking at? I've never seen butt tails before!


----------



## Lunastar

Rofl Missy is right. Great caption!


----------



## marjrc

Harley, I'LL save you!! I have a terrible crush on your brother, Blazin', so maybe he and you can come stay with me. Of course, we can't forget about Seymour so grab him by the paw and come on over. I'll even teach you all to speak French! Oh. And I don't do topknots. 


Often....


----------



## BeverlyA

:clap2: I LOVE this thread!


----------



## SMARTY

marjrc said:


> Actually, Sandi, we never use the word squirrel because there aren't too many around. They don't know what it means, but after watching the movie "Up" last night, I had that on my mind! It was so funny. lol


I haven't seen the movie "Up", I'll look for it. But the invitation still stands if they want to come where there are lots and lots of Squirrels.


----------



## pjewel

I don't know what makes you think we're shredding things mommy. I think you need new glasses.


----------



## Missy

marjrc said:


> Actually, Sandi, we never use the word squirrel because there aren't too many around. They don't know what it means, but after watching the movie "Up" last night, I had that on my mind! It was so funny. lol


LOL. my boys knew every single "key" word in that movie...squirrel, treat, ball...what am I missing? they actually watched the TV and they never do...


----------



## marjrc

That's funny, Missy! My two never once reacted to all the barking, whoofing, words or action in the movie UP. lol


----------



## SMARTY

Missy said:


> LOL. my boys knew every single "key" word in that movie...squirrel, treat, ball...what am I missing? they actually watched the TV and they never do...


So this movie is on TV.......


----------



## Scooter's Family

No, it's a rental Sandi. I didn't think I'd like it but it was really good. It's a cartoon but we so sweet and worth watching.


----------



## malyleo

*Hug Time!*

Is it can be hug time now please?


----------



## mintchip

Excuse ME! He is on *MY* blanket


----------



## galaxie

Missy said:


> LOL. my boys knew every single "key" word in that movie...squirrel, treat, ball...what am I missing? they actually watched the TV and they never do...


Roscoe very intently watched Babe: Pig in the City on TV today. Babe movies are my guilty pleasures and this one was on HBO. He kept looking at the talking animals and then looking back at me...maybe he was confused by the talking dogs, LOL

Maddie watches hockey like nobody's business. Don't disturb her while her Canucks are playing


----------



## mintchip

REALLY?????????? Are you serious?


----------



## SMARTY

Scooter's Family said:


> No, it's a rental Sandi. I didn't think I'd like it but it was really good. It's a cartoon but we so sweet and worth watching.


It is going to be on one of the movie channels Monday, I think, I set it to record.

I have watched Babe many, many times and still laugh at the duck.


----------



## waybrook

Panda loves football. We had the tv on the other night, but were both in different parts of the house. DH walked through the great room and I heard him ask Panda what the score was! When he came by he said she was laying on the floor intently watching the game....


----------



## galaxie

"Daddy's arm makes a good pillow..."


----------



## Scooter's Family

They gave me presents for my birthday but won't put me down to play!


----------



## marjrc

Sally, you have the cleverest captions!!! I love your boys and love reading what they're "saying".  

Oh Murphy, that is SO unfair!! You tell Daddy to quit having so much fun with YOUR toys! 

"malyleo", I will be more than happy to give that puppy a HUGE HUG! Just bring him on over. 

Roscoe is too too sweet.


----------



## Lunastar

Pweeeeezzzzz it smells so good!









We'z cute, can we hav a tweat now?


----------



## Lunastar

Where's the daddy?


----------



## Lunastar

Shhh don't move! Maybe she won't see us.










I'm telling you if we are still she will lock us in here with the cats dinner!










I finally had some time to get the picture off the camera!


----------



## pjewel

Awww!


----------



## mintchip

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imamurph




----------



## mintchip

Oh no she is here with that black box!


----------



## pjewel

hahaha!


----------



## mintchip

I had it first *YOU *go get another toy!


----------



## Missy

All of these pictures are 'awwwwww'some! Now Oliver, if you really don't like "that black box" you have to stop being so darn cute!


----------



## marjrc

Oh Beth, those are precious!! How can you ever get anything done with those two cuties around?

Now, now boys, play nice! Whatever you do though, please dont' hide from mommy's camera. We want to see more of you!!


----------



## Lunastar

I agree we always need more of Oliver and comet. LOL 

Marj, I tell you I don't get much accomplished here. hahaha I used to have a clean house, now I have unconditional love!


----------



## Scooter's Family

So cute Beth!!! Give them some treats!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Great Pictures! I had to catch up on at least 5 pages! Now, if I could only find that picture I wanted to put here.


----------



## Lunastar

Just had to look back through some of these pages. Holy cow this is the most hysterical thread ever! I think we would give those LOL cats a run for their money!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

heh....I really need to get a picture of Murray toting his kitten around in his mouth....and yes, it is a real kitten, not a plush toy...


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Are you lookin' at me?????


----------



## TheVintageVamp

*sigh* Kittens are so foolish. Of course I know she is trying to sneak up behind me.


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL Now I want to see Murray carrying her around. LOL Too funny


----------



## marjrc

LOL Murray !


----------



## Poornima

As my little nephew would say.....This is the bestest bestest thread. Great hoto: s and ADORABLE subjects! Keep them coming.


----------



## christie6104

It's about time you bought me my own pair of Uggs mom.


----------



## KSC

We're having some fun now aren't we?


----------



## KSC

mmmmm...snow


----------



## mintchip

LOL!


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL what a face! hahahaha


----------



## LilyMyLove

Don't sass me! Dont you know who you're dealing with?!?? :rant: PHEW...


----------



## LilyMyLove

*Oh Goody.....Room Service! Thank Goodness I'm Famished Mom!*


----------



## LilyMyLove

*All this wind makes me feel INSANE!*


----------



## LilyMyLove

*Umm..I think I should be stuffed.*


----------



## Lunastar

Oh lily is just too cute. I love the room service caption hahahahahaha


----------



## Missy

Lily, you mean you are not stuffed after all the room service? you sure do look like a stuffed animal!


----------



## KSC

LilyMyLove said:


> *Oh Goody.....Room Service! Thank Goodness I'm Famished Mom!*


That is so funny!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Mercy me, that Lily is a doll!


----------



## Maxmom

*ha ha ha! tee hee! ound:ound: That is the funniest joke I've ever heard! You crack me up! ha ha ha! ound:ound:*


----------



## pjewel

Hey kid, you smell good. Milo, come sniff her. I think maybe she's not so bad.


----------



## LilyMyLove

This is such a great thread. I'm in stitches looking at everyone's photos and captions!


----------



## Lunastar

OH My Max and Cooper are a riot. 

Geri that is so funny! Love at first sniff?


----------



## SMARTY

I love this thread.

Max and Cooper are a are the best.

Geri, your boys and Buby.......this is great!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

"But Moooooooooommmmmmm, I don't want to be a reindeer!!!"


----------



## pjewel

hahahaha!


----------



## Lunastar

OH Ann that is hysterical!


----------



## Maxmom

Oh, what pleading! lol


----------



## waybrook

No Daddy! Can't you play with your own toys????


----------



## Sheri

Love this thread!!!


----------



## marjrc

Isn't it great? I need the laugh. 

Meghan, your captions are hysterical, esp. the room service one! LOL 

Lucky shot, Janan!! It's perfect with the caption! 

So, Geri, you think they might get used to Ms. Ruby after all? So cute. 

Gracie, I'll save you from that cruel mommy of yours!! Wait for me at the airport and I'll swing by as soon as I can!

No decent Hav wants to share her toys with a human! Another dog maybe, but a human? LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family

Donna-We have that same problem, Daddy takes the toys!


----------



## waybrook

Ann - Mine does it just to aggravate Panda - how about yours?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Of course that's why, he drives them all nuts with the toys.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Donna that is precious. Sounds like your hubby and Ann's need a time out. haha


----------



## christie6104

Since you won't get me those Uggs, how about springing for some flip flops mom?










_(In case you missed it, here's the picture I submitted of Lucky with my Uggs._


----------



## mintchip

:biggrin1:ound:ound::biggrin1:


----------



## Lunastar

Aw lucky has a shoe fetish! I can relate. hahahaha


----------



## pjewel

That's adorablle!


----------



## pjewel

If you can't remember my whole name it's okay. Just call me Your Royal Highness, then curtsy.


----------



## Sheri

Awwww! I'm melting.... while I'm curtsying, of course!


----------



## Lunastar

What a cutie. HRH! lol


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh Geri, she is going to end up being "she who must be obeyed"...


----------



## Lynn

Geri,
tooo cute!!! ya, that is what we call our girl now...you watch those girls take over with their cute, sweet ways that melts us.

Actually we are call our Missy girl...Sassy girl, because she is quite sassy if she doesn't get her way.


----------



## marjrc

Lucky, I'm not so sure flip flops are quite "in" this time of year. 

Oh Geri, that face, those eyes, that color!! HRH Miss Ruby is quite the doll.


----------



## waybrook

Lucky - a girl can never have too many shoes - don't give up on the Uggs!

Geri - HRH Ruby will absolutely melt your heart (are you in trouble)!!


----------



## Missy

I love this thread.

Janan, it is hard to believe that Max and Cooper are not from the same litter. they look so much alike and with the same great personalities!

uhoh Geri-- you are in trouble with that one. she is gonna get away with murder. (but I would still take her off your hands in a minute)


----------



## irnfit

I'm catching up on this thread and loving all the pictures.


----------



## malyleo

*:rockon: :rockon: :rockon:*

:cheer2: Mardi Gras is almost here, and I am ready to have some fun :cheer2:

:becky: :becky: :becky:


----------



## mintchip

*Enough Already!! Please make her STOP! I want to play with my toys...........*


----------



## mintchip

Cameras :rant:


----------



## Laurasch

flipflops and uggs are alright I guess, but nothing beats a clog pillow, both comfy and aromatic!


----------



## pjewel

I think I just got a whiff!


----------



## Lunastar

hahahahahaha


----------



## mintchip

*Comet says" OK maybe cameras aren't all that bad"






*

*Oliver says" speak for yourself Comet"*


----------



## TheVintageVamp

LOL...oh Laura, you do have a shoe lover, don't you?


----------



## Maxmom

I love that look on Comet's face. If looks could kill! lol


----------



## pjewel

Sally, that picture of Comet, do you remember what mode you shot that in . . . or settings. I *love* it.


----------



## mintchip

Thanks Geri 
I'm not sure but I'll check when I get home. I said "treat" and he just got soooo excited as I took the picture


----------



## marjrc

*"What do you mean I look like Kilroy? Who is Kilroy??"*

View attachment 27693











*
"Mommy, this is all fine and dandy, but when is HE going home so we can have you all to ourselves again?"*

View attachment 27695


----------



## marjrc

Sally, I have to warn you, and I'll only say this ONCE, but if you bring your boys to the Nat'l Specialty in San Mateo this year, you will NOT being going back home with them. Guaranteed. :biggrin1:


----------



## Redorr

DON'T...YOU...DARE...LEAVE...ME...ALONE...AGAIN. MOMMIE...I NEEEED YOU HERE!!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh Lola, you are so mistreated, aren't you?


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL Marj! That's a great photo!

Poor Lola!


----------



## mintchip

marjrc said:


> Sally, I have to warn you, and I'll only say this ONCE, but if you bring your boys to the Nat'l Specialty in San Mateo this year, you will NOT being going back home with them. Guaranteed. :biggrin1:


Sorry Marj we will be in Quebec,Canada that week 
Lola come to our house...... love Oliver and Comet


----------



## rdanielle

Stay right there buddy, don't move an inch. Ok he's sleeping it should be safe...I think.










*I'm suprised she's actually this close because as soon as she knows that my nephew is in the house she goes MIA asap!

A Mother's Instinct










Sophie's was preggers here


----------



## marjrc

Mimi and Sophie are adorable, Renee!


----------



## marltonmommy

So cute! My Sunshine used to do that with my littlest Jacob, if he was sleeping on the couch or in his bouncy seat on the floor, she would get up real close and lie there, between him and the floor. I always knew it was her protecting him from falling.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

awwww, how cute. The baby is pretty adorable, too.


----------



## SMARTY

Renee, that is absolutely precious.


----------



## Renee

Why are babies SO darn cute?!?! I just want cuddle with that little guy!


----------



## Scooter's Family

My daughter stayed home from school today and took a photo of me napping with the dogs. (She was smart enough not to really get me in it since I had no make-up on!) Notice my t-shirt!

Nap time with Scooter, Murphy & Gracie.....


----------



## Laurief

Very cute Ann - I have the same T-shirt!!! Nothing like sleeping with your babies!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Look at that sofa full of fluff! Is that the pecking order-Scooter is the alpha, then Murphy, then Gracie?


----------



## LuvCicero

Ann, if you foster again, you are going to have to get a bigger sofa. ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Beth - Sometimes I think Murphy is the alpha, Scooter is just cranky. Gracie is a happy girl, nothing phases her.

Dale - New sofa to be delivered in about 2 weeks and it is a bit larger! Do I get another puppy now?:couch2:


----------



## Lunastar

Scooter's Family said:


> Beth - Sometimes I think Murphy is the alpha, Scooter is just cranky. Gracie is a happy girl, nothing phases her.
> 
> Dale - New sofa to be delivered in about 2 weeks and it is a bit larger! Do I get another puppy now?:couch2:


ROFLMAO OH Ann!

Funny I had that same shirt on today. hahaha The coming and going. I love those McCartney dogs. I have the hav cutting board and welcome mat too, along with several of the shirts.

what a great photo of your pack.


----------



## KSC

Wow...you're tall when you're holding a piece of cheese...


----------



## waybrook

Ann - Love the sofa photo and definitely a new sofa warrants another dog - don't want any wasted space!


----------



## herrick51

This thread ROCKS - I don't look for a while, then I spend hours catching up -it's addictive!

YEAH, MOM, I'M CUTE - NOW CAN WE GO????


----------



## marjrc

It's a long way to go for a pc. of cheese, huh? So cute! 

Ann, I wore that same shirt one day before you did, on Monday. lol Great shot of all the pups.


----------



## KSC

marjrc said:


> It's a long way to go for a pc. of cheese, huh? So cute!


LOL....so funny - but of course make no mistake..he'll wait all day if he has too. LOVES his cheese.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

So funny! I love getting chuckles off this thread!


----------



## gelbergirl

*Busy working on my bone*

"I am busy working on bone, very busy . . . . "


----------



## SMARTY

Love the pictues.


----------



## Lunastar

Who turned on the lights?









Coffee, I need Coffee!


----------



## KSC

You know what? Snow ROCKS!


----------



## pjewel

So, should we call Wilhemina Models or Elite? I *need* an agent.


----------



## gelbergirl

*^^^ Ruby really does strike a pose !*


----------



## mintchip

:whoo:Great photos :whoo:
:clap2:I love this thread!!!!:clap2:


----------



## Kathie

Oh, Ruby is a little doll!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Geri...I think she was really saying "if she keeps putting stuff like this one me, I'm callin' Stacey & Clinton at What Not To Wear"....


----------



## mintchip

*Hey the grass is greener on their side.*...........


----------



## LilyMyLove

TheVintageVamp said:


> Geri...I think she was really saying "if she keeps putting stuff like this one me, I'm callin' Stacey & Clinton at What Not To Wear"....


HAahaha too funny! Ruby has got quite a ""blue steel" look!


----------



## KSC

mintchip said:


> *Hey the grass is greener on their side.*...........


that's funny! Great shot


----------



## TheVintageVamp

I mean it. This is my serious look. Stop calling me fat butt and no, I do not think fluffy butt is an acceptable change, daddy.


----------



## Sheri

Aw, Murray, I think you have a beautiful "back-end!"


----------



## Missy

Murray, Cash gives me that same look when I call out his big rear end!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I gave my son that look tonight when he was looking at photos from a few years ago and said, "Wow mom, you were so skinny and you didn't even have gray hair!" Way to build up mom's self-esteem huh? I'm feeling your pain Murray and Cash, I'm feeling it.


----------



## pjewel

Murray don't listen to them. They're just jealous. The term is cute butt.


----------



## BeverlyA

This is the absolute best thread in the history of the forum!

Thank you everyone for sharing your pictures and captions!

Beverly


----------



## waybrook

Don't pay any attention Murray - you're got one fine butt!


----------



## KSC

You know Murray - fluffy butt's are totally in!


----------



## mellowbo

Where did that scrunchie go that I was tossing around???
Carole


----------



## pjewel

mellowbo said:


> Where did that scrunchie go that I was tossing around???
> Carole


Hilarious!!!


----------



## Missy

Carole! Love it!


----------



## mintchip

LOL!


----------



## galaxie

TheVintageVamp said:


> I mean it. This is my serious look. Stop calling me fat butt and no, I do not think fluffy butt is an acceptable change, daddy.


Aww! One of Maddie's many nicknames is Fluffy Butt!


----------



## marjrc

Hysterical captions and pictures, everybody! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## mintchip

marjrc said:


> Hysterical captions and pictures, everybody! Keep 'em coming.


Hey Marj----- I agree with you!
Love,Oliver


----------



## marjrc

I







Oliver! 

Pssst.... and Comet too !


----------



## waybrook

Don't mess with me - I'm armed!


----------



## KSC

What? You're missing a sock? Oh....hmmm...what colour is it?









Gee I don't know...I don't think I've seen it









I'll keep my eyes open...can't help you with that now...


----------



## Maxmom

Great captions, Sylvia! Kipling looks so innocent.


----------



## pjewel

That is soooo cute!


----------



## Sheri

Sylvia... ound:


----------



## KSC

He really does expect us to believe it's a bit of an accident when he somehow gets a sock...


----------



## Kathie

Kipling is so cute & funny, too!!


----------



## Mojo's Mom

"Farmer Will" again?! I know she's only two, but couldn't we at least START "War and Peace"?


----------



## Missy

oh Mojo, you think Farmer Joe is boring? great caption.


----------



## Poornima

Don't you just love to watch us play in the snow, Mom?


----------



## marjrc

Poornima, your two are having so much fun and they are gorgeous! Haven't seen pics of you, Lizzie and Benji, in a long time so it's nice. 

Mojo, you need to tell mommy to get you your own library card!

Panda, you are sooooo scary! Carole, that scrunchie shot is a lucky one! LMBO 

Kipling, you thief!! Too funny! LOL


----------



## mintchip

Benji and Lizzie love to watch but afterwards :jaw:
Please come back to California and bring your family ASAP!


----------



## Sheri

Oh, no... Mom's got the camera again... maybe it I lay here quietly and cover my eyes she won't see me...


----------



## mintchip

marjrc said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver!
> 
> Pssst.... and Comet too !


*Marj we love you too!*


----------



## mintchip

Tucker you are *ADORABLE!!!!*


----------



## Poornima

Marj, thank you! Hope to catch such delightful moments more. 

Sally, hope to be back in sunny CA some day for sure. Miss you all. It's always a treat to see your pictures.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

awww, I love all these great pictures! 
Poornima, so fun to see some other havs enjoying the snow! Murray thought he was a canine snowplow! He is quite disappointed ours is nearly gone.

Panda, you do a great imitation of a tough guy and I don't understand how anyone could think Kipling was guilty of a single misdeed!

Poor Mojo, tell mommy you need your own ipod for audio books of your own.

Tucker, it didn't work...we could still see your cute self.


----------



## KSC

TheVintageVamp said:


> awww, I love all these great pictures!
> Poornima, so fun to see some other havs enjoying the snow! Murray thought he was a canine snowplow! He is quite disappointed ours is nearly gone.
> 
> Panda, you do a great imitation of a tough guy and I don't understand how anyone could think Kipling was guilty of a single misdeed!
> 
> Poor Mojo, tell mommy you need your own ipod for audio books of your own.
> 
> Tucker, it didn't work...we could still see your cute self.


So funny - the reactions to the pictures and quotes are just as funny as the original posts. As we've all said, what a fun thread! And btw..Tucker I have to agree...there's no hiding your cute furry self!


----------



## Leslie

BeverlyA said:


> This is the absolute best thread in the history of the forum!
> 
> Thank you everyone for sharing your pictures and captions!
> 
> Beverly


DITTO!!! :clap2:


----------



## KSC

I don't even _like laundry..._









I mean...socks kinda smell bad...









Not my thing...really...









Now little fuzzy panda bear toys stolen from little girl rooms? Well...that's another story...


----------



## marjrc

Funny, Sylvia!!! LOL


----------



## pjewel

Methinks I'm in love with Kipling.


----------



## Sheri

Aww, Kipling is such a cute little story teller! Irresistible!


----------



## KSC

I don't know how Kipling figured out how to post this protest. Clearly he's trying to convince you all that he has no interest in socks when we know different! Must keep him off my laptop!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Ya know...I think Kipling and Rosie need to get together. Clearly their mommies have some sort of conspiracy going on to make people think they are fibbers....


----------



## KSC

TheVintageVamp said:


> Ya know...I think Kipling and Rosie need to get together. Clearly their mommies have some sort of conspiracy going on to make people think they are fibbers....


:redface: Who? Me?


----------



## KSC

Is it really so wrong to enjoy a sock or two?









No further questions...


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Puppy CPR*

Cassidy says "Don't worry Cash! I know puppy CPR!!!"


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Brotherly love?*

What? HE started it?

He was LOOKIN' at me!!!


----------



## Sheri

I'm melting!!!


----------



## Missy

I Love Kipling! and I WANT CASSIDY!

you just put us through bath day and expect us to smile?


----------



## KSC

Missy said:


> I Love Kipling! and I WANT CASSIDY!
> 
> you just put us through bath day and expect us to smile?


OMG they look so precious..I love the little leaning sit pose!


----------



## Maxmom

This is so much fun! I love that little sock-stealing boy! And Cassidy, Cash and Kipling! Jasper and Cash, bath day photos are the final insult, huh?

Love this thread!


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> I Love Kipling! and I WANT CASSIDY!
> 
> you just put us through bath day and expect us to smile?


I want Jasper and Cash!


----------



## waybrook

What sweet babies - I can smell the puppy breath from here!


----------



## Missy

Holy IWAP Batman! who let that thing in my house?


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL Keep them coming this is just the greatest thread ever.


----------



## Missy

ok these are the rules kid...

View attachment 27914


don't forget I can catch rabbits bigger than you.
View attachment 27915


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Missy! Thats awesome!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Nothing can make me smile at the end of a long day like these wonderful havs and the great captions!


----------



## Scooter's Family

"I like our new furniture Mommy...zzzzzzzzz"


----------



## pjewel

Missy, that is the cutest puppy. Love your captions.

Ann you are a brave woman, letting the dogs on your new furniture. It is beautiful BTW.


----------



## KSC

Missy so funny!

Ann it's clear your puppies have a pretty comfy life! Looks so comfy!


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> Holy IWAP Batman! who let that thing in my house?


Who is that "adorable thing" Missy? :ear:


----------



## Eva

mintchip said:


> Who is that "adorable thing" Missy? :ear:


I was wondering the same thing?? Do you have some news to share with us Missy?

BTW...I love this thread!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

who me? a little adorable thing?

View attachment 27925


those Giant Neezers are scaredy cats. I am confident little thing. 
View attachment 27926


The adorable "little thing" is Paula's Casey ("Introducing Casey" thread) She has been kind enough to give me two puppy fixes since she got him on Tuesday. She even brought him over since I am allergic to her Cat. He is a wonderful little puppy.


----------



## mellowbo

Lulu says "OK Tori, you split and I'll follow!"


----------



## mintchip

LOL ound:


----------



## Rita Nelson

Missy, I just about wet my pants laughing. That was too funny!


----------



## LuvCicero

"Mommm, can't you LOOK at me and tell I'm starving to death???
View attachment 27931


----------



## Sheri

Awww, poor Cicero, you are clearly wasting away to nothing! You come visit here and Tucker will share his kibble!

(Dale, it's a good thing we know how much hair Cicero has or we'd have to be calling the vet on you! Ha!)


----------



## Lunastar

May I have some more Please?


----------



## mintchip

*"It was all Oliver's idea"*

:decision::decision:"*Who ME??? I would never do that " *


----------



## mellowbo

LOL Sally, they're so cute!


----------



## KSC

LOL...clearly partners in crime those two!


----------



## waybrook

Poor Cicero - he looks like he's missed many a meal... 

Oliver and Comet are such sweet babies - and Sally you do such a great job of capturing their personalities!


----------



## marjrc

Missy, I LMBO with that caption for the picture of Cash running from the puppy! Great photos!! What a cutie patootie that puppy is.

Sally, now tell the truth... did you give that toilet paper to your boys for a great photo op?? Hmmm... ? If so, GREAT idea!!  

Kipling's sock stealing antics are so entertaining! lol

Carole - hysterical ! 

Cicero, methinks you need to join WWatchers or something... ! Look at all that hair! Gorgeous!


----------



## mintchip

Hey Marj had a great idea! We were framed! 
It was all HER fault--Sally set us up! 
Thanks for the idea Marj
Love ya,
Oliver and Comet


----------



## lfung5

Yo!!!! Will somebody please get this guy a marionette, so I can get the heck down! Geez!


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Where is the dog in these photos? In his crate while the vaccuum goes to work on this:

















Caption reads: "Okay, FINE! First you neuter me against my will, then you rub it in my face by carrying on yourselves, in OUR bedroom, on OUR bed...then you add insult to injury by removing me from the bed just because I'm trying to have a LITTLE fun by attacking Mommy's fishnet stockings...okay, that feather boa? Just wait 'til you see what I'm doing with THAT!


----------



## pjewel

Hilarious. Love them all. Never fails to bring a smile to my face.


----------



## pjewel

Peekaboo, I see you.


----------



## pjewel

Hey! Can you give a girl a minute to pose.


----------



## waybrook

Is it just me or has Ruby grown alot - she looks just like a big girl


----------



## pjewel

Yep, she's grown a lot . . . and her eyes are wide open.


----------



## Rita Nelson

That Ruby is one cute little gal.


----------



## Lunastar

Great photos everyone, keep them coming. hahaha


----------



## mellowbo

Oh, beautiful, beautiful Ruby Tuesday!


----------



## Missy

Oh Ruby! I adore you!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh Mojo, they didn't? They did???? :faint: well...I agree, the feather boa just had to go.... ound:


----------



## marjrc

Mojo, your pictures remind me of some of the antics going on at the last National Havanese Specialty in Chicago. There were feathers flying everywhere at that show! Now, Mojo, you do have to let mommy and daddy play once in a while, o.k.? Next time, just sit and watch!


----------



## marjrc

*"Monte, look! I have a blue ball too! How about you and Riley come play with me?"*

View attachment 27987


*
"Oliver and Comet, come on over and play in the snow with us! You're gonna love it!!"*

View attachment 27985


*
"Sammy doesn't play fetch very well, but I can play all day long! I need my forum friends to come visit!"* :juggle:

View attachment 27986


*
"I even drop the ball at mommy's feet (while she is in the warm house!) so we can play again, and again, and again!"* :whoo:

View attachment 27988


*
"Tiptoe through the snowballs, through the snowballs, through the snowballs with you, tiptoe through the snowballs with yooouuuu ! "







*

View attachment 27989


----------



## mintchip

Sammy come to OUR house!!!
Love,
Oliver and Comet


----------



## marjrc

*"Ricky, forget about that dang ball. Come and RLH with me!!! It's soooooooooo much fun!! *









View attachment 27993


----------



## Scooter's Family

Sammy and Ricky, come to our house! We don't have that darn snow and can play chase all day because we don't get wet!

Scooter, Murphy & Gracie


----------



## Missy

Marj! Ricky! Sammy! I am GFETE! come play with Jasper and Cash, although I like the idea of all meeting up at Oliver and Comets warm house! can we come too Sally? Cash has a blue ball too!


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> Marj! Ricky! Sammy! I am GFETE! come play with Jasper and Cash, although I like the idea of all meeting up at Oliver and Comets warm house! can we come too Sally? Cash has a blue ball too!


:whoo:Yes and Missy bring CASSIDY too!:whoo:


----------



## Poornima

I love this thread. Great pictures, everyone.

Sammy and Ricky, stop at our place on your way to Oliver and Comet's. Love, Benji and Lizzie.


----------



## SMARTY

Great pictures and captions everyone, I have to get my daily fix.


----------



## mintchip

Benji and Lizzie come too! We can all play with the blue ball


----------



## waybrook

I've never seen so many blue balls!


----------



## mintchip

:juggle:


waybrook said:


> I've never seen so many blue balls!


ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Poornima

Comet and Oliver, I would love to visit you. Can I bring my favorite ball, please? Mom says I have loved that ball since I was a puppy and my brother Benji loves it too.


----------



## mintchip

Poornima said:


> Comet and Oliver, I would love to visit you. Can I bring my favorite ball, please? Mom says I have loved that ball since I was a puppy and my brother Benji loves it too.


Yes! Bring your family too!
Hmmmmm Lizzie isn't that the ball from our California playdate before you moved? :juggle:


----------



## Poornima

mintchip said:


> Yes! Bring your family too!
> Hmmmmm Lizzie isn't that the ball from our California playdate before you moved? :juggle:


LOL, Sally, I have stocked up those balls plenty. I have bought a few different balls of the same size but they refuse to play with them. I don't know what it is with that ball, but they adore it. :juggle:


----------



## KSC

I'm Kipling...and I'm a sock-a-holic


----------



## Brady's mom

Who said snow is fun? I am not having fun yet! Mom says we are getting two more feet of snow. No thanks!


----------



## pjewel

Aw, poor Dugan. The snowballs are almost as big as he is.


----------



## Brady's mom

Dugan Says:
Yes, it was totally my fault for running through the deep snow. Mom and Dad did shovel us a nice path to use. I just thought it would be fun to venture into the deep stuff I was wrong, not fun


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh Kipling......I adore you, even if you are a sockaholic...:kiss:


----------



## Sheri

Kipling... hahahaha

Karen, that outdoor picture of your yard is beautiful!!! I want to come to your house, curl up by the fireplace with a dog on each side of me, put my feet up, and read a book! Ahhhh!


----------



## mellowbo

Let's all meet up at Karen's!


----------



## KSC

Kipling says he's in...as long as there are extra socks there somewhere


----------



## Brady's mom

Plenty of socks here for Kipling! You are all welcome. Only problem is with all of this snow, we won't be able to find the dogs in the backyard. We are supposed to have another 8 inches by morning and then up to 2 feet by tomorrow night. Add that to the over 2 feet we already have from Saturday and there could be a lot of dogs burried in my backyard. 

Carole,
I think we would rather meet up in your backyard. California sounds perfect right about now!!


----------



## Lunastar

Karen your yard reminds me of the movie Funny Farm, so peaceful and serene(say the woman in Florida with no snow to shovel).

Kipling you are one adroable sockaholic!


----------



## pjewel

I feel like I've been walking for days. Maybe I have. I wonder how many more miles till I'm home. Sigh!


----------



## marjrc

"Havs and their balls!" :juggle: Next Photo Challenge. I love it!!! ound: 

Poor, poor Dugan! Poor Mom is more like it though. Yikes ! 

Milo's on the road again. Next time, Milo, swing by our place and we'll keep you safe until mommy makes her way up here.


----------



## Canuck

Its a Snow Day... 
But after a long day mom I need my nap...
Wake me up before it melts..


----------



## KSC

Aw...doesn't that look like a comfy sleep


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Don't look at me -- SHE grabbed it first!









You may be close, but you're NOT going to get it back!









It's not as if you were going to ever WEAR a neon blue boa anyway...were you?


----------



## lfung5

Brady's mom said:


> Dugan Says:
> Yes, it was totally my fault for running through the deep snow. Mom and Dad did shovel us a nice path to use. I just thought it would be fun to venture into the deep stuff I was wrong, not fun


Who shoved? Mom and Dad???? I think we talked a few times today and you seemed warm and toasty, while Scott was breaking shovels


----------



## MyLittleStogie

*Waking up from a big snooze*

"Whoa. What time is it? ...I musta been really out of it"


----------



## MyLittleStogie

Sarah "Whatcha doin' Stogie?"
Stogie "What does it look like I'm doing? I'm playing Wii Nap"


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL great ones keep them coming


----------



## KSC

Looky looky....is IT laundry day today?









What....


----------



## pjewel

C'mon guys, I know the way.


----------



## KSC

OMG look at that little leader! Face all full of snow and all...


----------



## waybrook

Kipling - there may need to be a 12 step program in your future....

HRH Ruby has the boys right where she wants them - behind her!


----------



## marjrc

Mojo, do you have a stripper living at home? Just asking... seeing as there are so many boas there. :biggrin1:

Kipling, stay away from those socks !! 

Funny pics, everyone. Stogie, you can go back to sleep now. We'll be quiet.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Mommy got me a new bow!


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> OMG look at that little leader! Face all full of snow and all...


Just like at home women have to do all the work :biggrin1: :bolt:


----------



## KSC

Scooter's Family said:


> Mommy got me a new bow!


clearly very proud of her new bow! So cute!


----------



## irishnproud2b

Am I sitting like a lady now Mommy?


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh I just love each and every picture!
Thank you so much for sharing!

Beverly


----------



## mintchip

We want to go back to bed! You got up to early


----------



## KSC

OMG that's a priceless picture!


----------



## Leslie

This is just what I needed after those "other" threads 

Thanks for all the great shots and WONDERFUL captions. I'm GFETE! :biggrin1:

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> OMG that's a priceless picture!


more than you know Sylvia ----Oliver hated crates till Comet decided he like this one:biggrin1:


----------



## KSC

That's adorable...Is Oliver the light boy? I think so right?


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> That's adorable...Is Oliver the light boy? I think so right?


Yes that is Oliver


----------



## KSC

Oliver and Kipling remind me of each other in terms of their colouring...and maybe even attitude - Does Oliver steal socks too?

:-\


----------



## Missy

I'm the Easter Bunny!!!


----------



## carebear

Alfalfa?? Alfalfa Who?! :redface:


----------



## Laurief

Speedy Gonzolas and the Road Runner


----------



## newhavaneselover

what do you mean this is going to stick to me?








ummm mommy.. can you help me get this stuff off.


----------



## KSC

OMG those are funny!! Snow and Hav's - a perfect combo!


----------



## KSC

Can we discuss this? I really mean it..I'll leave the socks alone. ...


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> Oliver and Kipling remind me of each other in terms of their colouring...and maybe even attitude - Does Oliver steal socks too?
> 
> :-


Kipling has always reminded me of Oliver too! Socks :frusty: yes!


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> Can we discuss this? I really mean it..I'll leave the socks alone. ...
> 
> View attachment 28097


Set Oliver free!!!!!! OOPS it's Kipling :biggrin1:


----------



## TShot

I think I'll stay in bed today.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Mommy took us out to play in the snow!


----------



## Scooter's Family

We had to dry out somehow!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Ann, they looked like they had so much fun. Isn't it neat to watch them ?? Silly southerners who get so excited about a few inches...but we get it so infrequently. We're getting some too, not supposed to be much accumulation...further south is supposed to get more. Crazy weather. Great pics.


----------



## Poornima

Great pictures! I so love this thread. 

Sharlene, your avatar and signature pictures are way too cute.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Thank you Poornima. That was our last snow storm, all 1-1/2 inches of it.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Poornima said:


> Sharlene, your avatar and signature pictures are way too cute.


I AGREE!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

Poornima said:


> Great pictures! I so love this thread.
> 
> Sharlene, your avatar and signature pictures are way too cute.


:biggrin1: me too!


----------



## susieg

Lola with her BFF my parents' dog Jack, an abnormally large mini-poodle [24 lbs!]. They're so in love!

"C'mon Jack, tilt your head and look pretty for the camera!"
"Hey, small fry...can't you see I'm trying to nap on my favorite chair?"


----------



## Redorr

There...is...something...wrong...with...my...favorite...bed. No, No, don't get up, mommie, I am just fine here...


----------



## Sheri

Oh, Lola! :der: Thank looks SO uncomfortable!
ound:


----------



## Maxmom

Lola, that is the best picture! lol Was that a lucky shot, or was your puppy really stretched out to stay?


----------



## irishnproud2b

Anne, poor Lola - she might end up even longer than she appears if she doesn't watch out! She's not gonna let a little furniture movement interrupt her good napping! LOL


----------



## Kathie

Susie, what a beautiful poodle. Looks so much like my baby Ginger who passed away about four years ago. Although, she was only 7 lbs. but same red hair!


----------



## KSC

Anne what a funny picture and caption!

The 'tilt your head' also a very funny caption!


----------



## waybrook

Susie - I love your Lola, she reminds me so much of my Panda

Lola honey - that can't possibly be comfortable....


----------



## KSC

What if I were to sit...say...BESIDE the laundry...would that work?


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL Keep them coming please, you are all so funny!


----------



## marjrc

Love this!! Thanks for the morning smile, everyone.


----------



## mintchip

Happy Valentines Day Everyone


----------



## TheVintageVamp

awww, that is the sweetest Valentine ever!

Kipling, honey chile....you just come over here with me & Murray. I'll fix you up your own sock basket....


----------



## KSC

OK Sally..will do. Address?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Be careful Sally, isn't Kipling the one who likes to snack on passports?
:hungry:


----------



## KSC

Scooter's Family said:


> Be careful Sally, isn't Kipling the one who likes to snack on passports?
> :hungry:


Who? Me?


----------



## Cailleach




----------



## Cailleach




----------



## KSC

Cailleach said:


>


Very funny!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Keep the pictures coming before the thread gets lost!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I wasn't even dirty! Why did she make me have a bath?


----------



## mintchip

:wave:Hey Kipling meet my 3 favorite toys :biggrin1:


----------



## KSC

See? I told you! I totally match these tiles


----------



## KSC

mintchip said:


> :wave:Hey Kipling meet my 3 favorite toys :biggrin1:


Wow! I almost thought I was looking at Kipling when I saw this picture of Oliver...!


----------



## Cailleach

KSC said:


> See? I told you! I totally match these tiles
> 
> View attachment 28183


Bwahaha...my dog loves bathroom tiles to nap on also. Hmmmm makes you wonder what the attraction is sometimes.:biggrin1:


----------



## Cailleach




----------



## Missy

I may be BIG but I sure am LIMBER!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I love when they sleep like that!


----------



## luv3havs

*looking for my spot*

So how the heck can a girl find a place to pee?


----------



## Missy

so kid, show me how you walk like that...all prance-like!


----------



## Missy

IWAAPPPPPPPPP!


----------



## Missy

hey where did everyone go?


----------



## Renee

luv2havs said:


> So how the heck can a girl find a place to pee?


Oh my...that is TOO funny!!


----------



## mimismom

Mommy, can we go play now...


----------



## marjrc

Missy, that "prance-like" one is a hoot! lol I'd WAP too!!


----------



## waybrook

Alright Mr. DeMille - I'm ready for my close-up....


----------



## mintchip

LOL


----------



## KSC

I'm cool....nooo problem. See mommy? You can trust me.









...<5 minutes later>...









Maybe I'll just wait things out here...


----------



## waybrook

Poor Kipling - baby you got it bad....


----------



## Poornima

What agreat thread this is! 

Panda cracked me up. 

Kipling, what a cutie pie you are! 

Great pictures, lovely furbabies, everyone! Keep them coming!


----------



## waybrook

Mommmm that big yellow thing keeps following me!


----------



## Sheri

Great pictures!!! (Sitting here grinning!)


----------



## Maxmom

Panda's picture is adorable!

Kipling, surely there's a sock-anon somewhere.


----------



## susieg

ha ha! Panda, I almost mistook you for Miss February in that earlier post. But don't worry, the pictures are "tasteful"


----------



## kudo2u

Mom, what is Ice Age? Who is Sid the Sloth? And why do you keep saying that I sleep like him?


----------



## marjrc

LMBO !! :biggrin1:


----------



## KSC

OMG all of these pictures are so funny. Thank you for continuing to post. 

Panda what a pose and that yellow thing! No wonder you're concerned!

I died when I read the sloth comment - so funny


----------



## mintchip

Kipling you were framed........:biggrin1:


----------



## waybrook

susieg said:


> ha ha! Panda, I almost mistook you for Miss February in that earlier post. But don't worry, the pictures are "tasteful"


:laugh:


----------



## KSC

mintchip said:


> Kipling you were framed........:biggrin1:


Kipling says he agrees...how is any red-blooded puppy supposed to resist such temptation anyway?


----------



## mintchip

Oliver says"Kipling start packing those boxes I'm coming to rescue you!!! ":whoo:
Comet says " Kipling why do they do that to u?"


----------



## irishnproud2b

mintchip said:


> Kipling you were framed........:biggrin1:


From the looks of all that clothing, I think Kipling was set up!:spy:


----------



## KSC

That's funny - he absolutely was not set up..this is how I fold my laundry so he's used to this and I work on 'leave it' with him when I'm folding...but he is stealth and very focused on socks. It's so funny.


----------



## lcy_pt

Huh?? What snow???










Seriously Mom....you need to look at this in a _positive_ light....think Snow Shoes....ya....that's right....Snow Shoes!!
Mom....what does OMG mean???.....


----------



## KSC

ROFL


----------



## Amy R.

I have somehow ignored this fabulous thread, possibly because I fear I will get nothing done if I start reading it, LOL. . .

But today I sneaked a peek and, Sylvia, that is the cutest montage ever of Kipling and the laundry. We call Heath "Heath the Thief" because his favorite thing is stealing laundry.
That was the cutest!!


----------



## irishnproud2b

Snow Shoes! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Missy

lcy_pt said:


> Huh?? What snow???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously Mom....you need to look at this in a _positive_ light....think Snow Shoes....ya....that's right....Snow Shoes!!
> Mom....what does OMG mean???.....


See? Look at Harley and Seymour! why bother with a snow suit? just keep warming those towels alpha-ette!


----------



## mellowbo

Pat, ROFLMAO.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Pat - They're hysterical!!! Love the snow ball photos!


----------



## Poornima

Pat, loved the snow shoes. ound:


----------



## mellowbo

Hey! I'm insulted! How can you say I'm a beggar??


----------



## Redorr

GABBY!!!! :croc:


----------



## Evye's Mom

Well, are you going to punish Evye or not?










(Sorry, posted this in 2 threads, only-a-mother-could-love moment. I had JUST finished fixing ponies !!)


----------



## KSC

Evye's Mom said:


> Well, are you going to punish Evye or not?


This is so funny - that's exactly what his face is saying!


----------



## marjrc

OMG, ROFLMBO !!!! Those snowballs are from H*ll Pat. You have to laugh or go insane! LOL 

Sharlene, hysterical caption!!! Poor babies, hair all a-mess.

Gabby, you may not be a beggar, but you sure know how to wrap daddy around your cute little paws.


----------



## marjrc

"What do you mean, I have 'Barbie hair' ?"

View attachment 28293


"See? Barbie would never get her hair all messy like this!"

View attachment 28294


"Oooohhh.. mommy, it's SOOOO itchy! HELP!!"

View attachment 28295


----------



## marjrc

"Sammy, ready? Set..... "

View attachment 28297


"GOOOOOO!! "

View attachment 28296


----------



## mellowbo

I just love Bently!

Marj, too cute! What color are they? All pure black or silver mixed in?


----------



## waybrook

These posts are hysterical! I check every day for my daily dose of smiles.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I love the pictures! Panda reminds me of what Dexter will look like when his hair is long and scruffy. Sharlene, what color is Bentley now...looks like he is silvering (remember when he was black and white). Love, love, love the shoe shoes! 

I have to come back to check this thread every day or so, or I get so behind on these great pictures and their funny captions!


----------



## lcy_pt

Missy said:


> See? Look at Harley and Seymour! why bother with a snow suit? just keep warming those towels alpha-ette!


Missy....I almost cried when then came in. I love these suits, but they tend to ride up a bit on the legs....as you can see LOL! I may check out the ones you and Linda were talking about. Do you really put your towels in the microwave? I never would have thought of that!

P.S. Check your pm's girl! I sent you one a while ago.


----------



## mellowbo

I'm in control of these steps to the bed and I said you're not going up!


----------



## Missy

Like all important things pat I learned about heating the towels right here on the forum. I am swearing off snow suits until I can design one myself.


----------



## marjrc

Carole, Ricky was pitch black as a puppy, then started sprouting a white hair here and there. He'll be 4 this summer, but it's been about 2 yrs. now that the whites are taking over the blacks. I say 'white', but with the black mixed in, he has a silver color going on all over. 

Sammy's black has not changed at all, though he has a handful of white hairs interspersed throughout. He wont' be silvering, but I knew Ricky had that gene according to his breeder. I'm hoping his face doesn't show quite so darkly in photos one day. He has the most adoring, lovely eyes.


----------



## Evye's Mom

This thread gets cuter and cuter.

Marj, and they say it is hard to photograph a black dog. Not in the bright-white snow. Both of your boys are so handsome.

Gabby girl is a cute as ever and in all her sweetness, looks like she's thinking...."go ahead, I dare ya !!"

Pat !!! That's how my dogs looked this weekend. We're not too accustomed to snow so I was scared to death when I brought them in with all those snow balls attached to their bodies. That's exactly what I did, threw all 3 in the tub to melt it off.


----------



## Kathy

mellowbo said:


> I'm in control of these steps to the bed and I said you're not going up!


Go Gabby! You the boss girl!!!


----------



## Kathy

BeverlyA said:


> This is the absolute best thread in the history of the forum!
> 
> Thank you everyone for sharing your pictures and captions!
> 
> Beverly


Oh how I agree. It has been a while since I looked and boy are you guys good! Love that sock thief, he is a riot and very consistent! LOL


----------



## Sheri

But... _MOM!_ He's using MY grooming table and stuff! ...and ...and... he's having _fun!_ That's just not _right!_


----------



## Kathy

Sheri, Love the chest of drawers in the back ground. Is that a family heirloom?

Love the picture too!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Great Sheri! And Kathy, I thought the same thing. The chest is lovely.


----------



## SMARTY

Please keep the pictures and captions coming. I get my morning laugh that starts my day off right.


----------



## KSC

Agree! Keep all the pictures and captions coming - the personalities of the dogs come out so well through your contributions. Sheri so funny!


----------



## mintchip

Sheri said:


> But... _MOM!_ He's using MY grooming table and stuff! ...and ...and... he's having _fun!_ That's just not _right!_


LOL!


----------



## Sheri

Thanks, everyone!

Kathy and Ann, the dresser is a gift from my folks from a little shop in a little town we found many years ago. It's a bird's eye maple, at least that is what we were told it's called, someone once also called it a tiger's eye. Anyway, I love it; I love the furniture of old that has a lot of character. I hold fabric and grooming supplies in it.


----------



## Brady's mom

Mom, I don't understand why you say you don't like the snow. Just come lay down on it for a while like me. Come on, it feels really nice on my belly


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> Agree! Keep all the pictures and captions coming - the personalities of the dogs come out so well through your contributions. Sheri so funny!


That is really true! I get so I feel I really KNOW all these guys! (and girls!)


----------



## Brady's mom

Brady says "Come on Dugan, let's play up here on the snow. That little guy can't climb up here!".
(That is their friend Luc, a maltipoo, who was visiting.)









Hey Mom, have I ever told you that Maddie is the coolest dog in the whole world? I love playing with her!!
(Brady's girlfriend from next door)


----------



## KSC

Adorable shot of the three in the snow and great caption!


----------



## mintchip

Are you OK? Why is that black thing attached to your face again?? Maybe you should see someone about getting it removed......


----------



## Amy R.

Look at sweet Brady in the the snow, awww. . . .


----------



## SMARTY

mintchip said:


> Are you OK? Why is that black thing attached to your face again?? Maybe you should see someone about getting it removed......


that one got a wine spit on the computer.


----------



## Lunastar

mintchip said:


> Are you OK? Why is that black thing attached to your face again?? Maybe you should see someone about getting it removed......


OMG I almost choked on this one. Thank you so much for all the laughs! Keep them coming.


----------



## mintchip

SMARTY said:


> that one got a wine spit on the computer.


:biggrin1:

Sorry Sandi here is some more wine for you
Love, Oliver


----------



## marjrc

Thanks for the smiles, people!!


----------



## KSC

Can we discuss this please..how dirty could my paws possibly be?


----------



## Maxmom

_You are getting sleepy..._ Oh, I thought this was a staring contest!


----------



## Sheri

Uhhhmmm... A letter, you say? ... haven't noticed one...


----------



## kelrobin

These are all so hysterical!! Here's one to cheer up Maryam who misses her family back in Berlin . . .


----------



## kelrobin

*Will Work (dance) For Food*






Pablo, Chuy, and Jackson in the Congo line


----------



## Evye's Mom

Sheri said:


> Uhhhmmm... A letter, you say? ... haven't noticed one...


Sheri, hope it was a bill. Good boy Tucker, make them disappear.


----------



## Evye's Mom

kelrobin said:


> These are all so hysterical!! Here's one to cheer up Maryam who misses her family back in Berlin . . .


It sure cheered me up who is missing her family in MA. That was SO cute.


----------



## KSC

Sherri that's so funny!

And the dancing is precious!


----------



## maryam187

Ha, Kathy, the music, hahaha, fun stuff! Thanks for the cheer.

I loved going through 12 pages of fun pics and captures, such a FUN thread! Great job everyone.


----------



## KSC

mintchip said:


> Are you OK? Why is that black thing attached to your face again?? Maybe you should see someone about getting it removed......


Oliver is so photogenic!


----------



## kelrobin

And more of the Congo line . . .


----------



## maryam187

Ha, I wanna do the Congo dance too!


----------



## mintchip

I love everyone's photos.
Comet met a new little friend today


----------



## krandall

I'm TOTALLY exhausted... I have NO idea why Mommy insists on these bath sessions. 

DAD!!! WHY are you taking pictures of me at a time like this!?!?


----------



## irishnproud2b

Can we discuss this please..how dirty could my paws possibly be?



Especially when he can wipe them off on all those socks, right Kipling?


----------



## KSC

Now I know what this must look like...but REALLY...I just thought I'd HELP OUT and take this sock here straight to the laundry hamper.

Really...

That's what I was doing.


----------



## KSC

irishnproud2b said:


> Especially when he can wipe them off on all those socks, right Kipling?


Kipling concurs...socks have many practical uses.


----------



## KSC

krandall said:


> I'm TOTALLY exhausted... I have NO idea why Mommy insists on these bath sessions.
> 
> DAD!!! WHY are you taking pictures of me at a time like this!?!?


He looks pretty content to me in that second picture!


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> Now I know what this must look like...but REALLY...I just thought I'd HELP OUT and take this sock here straight to the laundry hamper.
> 
> Really...
> 
> That's what I was doing.
> 
> View attachment 28388


I believe you! :biggrin1:
Love, 
Oliver


----------



## Maxmom

But Mom! Kipling is having a sock party and I'm supposed to bring the shoes!


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> He looks pretty content to me in that second picture!


He had to pick his head up though. He had been DEAD asleep. It's hard to tell in all the black hair, but his head was completely upside-down, with his ears flopping backwards. Dave took the pictures without flash to try to avoid waking him up, but the little red "focus assist" lamp shone on his face, and that was enough to wake him up.


----------



## marjrc

Janan, that's hysterical !! lol Good boy, (Max or Cooper?) thinking of your brother Havanese. 

Those 3 congo line dancers are the cutest!!! Loved the video clip too.


----------



## kelrobin

Love all these sock photos! If I had a nickel for every sock that has been found in the living room . . .


----------



## kudo2u

kelrobin said:


> Love all these sock photos! If I had a nickel for every sock that has been found in the living room . . .


At least you find yours!!!! Ours usually end up out the doggie door and buried in the back yard! Sometimes we find them....sometimes we find them MUCH later....sometimes they disappear forever.

What's worse, though, is finding my panties buried in the back yard..... :doh:


----------



## Maxmom

That's hysterical kudo2u!

Marj, that was Cooper. That picture was taken shortly after we got him and before we realized that any shoes and socks left on the floor were free game. We had left for awhile and came home to shoes strewn all over the house. His most favorite toy in the world is shoes...

And socks! I just bought Allen more socks yesterday. I have a basketfull of single socks and gave up on ever finding the match. lol


----------



## mintchip

kelrobin said:


> Love all these sock photos! If I had a nickel for every sock that has been found in the living room . . .


OK now I know where all those socks that "disappeared" wentound:ound:


----------



## krandall

*HUG ME!!!!!*

Please? Aren't I cute? (BTW, this is the same dog that had the bath last night:hurt


----------



## mintchip

a mud bath????????????????


----------



## irishnproud2b

Looks like he did a nice job of cleaning the street on that walk! :tape:


----------



## marjrc

Karen, OMG!!!!!!!!!! :jaw:


----------



## SMARTY

krandall said:


> Please? Aren't I cute? (BTW, this is the same dog that had the bath last night:hurt


As much as I love the photo, I would have cried one day after my dreaded baths.


----------



## krandall

irishnproud2b said:


> Looks like he did a nice job of cleaning the street on that walk! :tape:


Yes, this is EXACTLY what he did... the top side of him was still clean and fluffy when he got home. But this side... ewwww!!! I didn't even want to touch him to put him in the sink!


----------



## krandall

SMARTY said:


> As much as I love the photo, I would have cried one day after my dreaded baths.


Well, I can't say that I was thrilled.:Cry: But it was kind of my own fault. He didn't absolutely HAVE to have a bath yesterday, and I didn't bother to look at the weather forecast for the week. Today was gorgeous and spring-like (with the to-be-expected melting snow, mud, sand and salt mix on the street and sidewalk) The rest of the week is supposed to be miserable. So if we wanted to take a walk, today was the day.

This is something that NO Havanese book, article or website warns you about... these guys seem to actually wick up water and mud. There were LOTS of other dogs out walking, and I'm sure that they all needed a foot wipe down when they got home. But NONE of them, even the other small ones looked like him.

Good thing we love them! I just e-mailed the picture to the Kings asking if they wanted him back.:laugh:


----------



## SMARTY

krandall said:


> This is something that NO Havanese book, article or website warns you about... these guys seem to actually *wick up water and mud*.


That is exactly what they do, wick it up&#8230;..Lots of things not in those propaganda Havanese books or web sites.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Oh my gosh Karen! That Kodi is too stinkin cute for words! Mud and all.


----------



## krandall

murphymoesmamma said:


> Oh my gosh Karen! That Kodi is too stinkin cute for words! Mud and all.


Well, he's cute again NOW... All tucked in, clean, cozy and half-asleep under my desk!


----------



## krandall

The Mad Milk Bottle Masher strikes again!!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh Kodi....I just love your little muddy self. Tell mama it was a spa treatment. Lots of ladies pay real money to have goo smeared all over them, and here you can do it for free! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Kodi is too stinkin cute even covered in mud. Love the shoes headed to the sock party too. Actually I just love each and everyone of these pictures with the captions. They always make my day.


----------



## KSC

TheVintageVamp said:


> Oh Kodi....I just love your little muddy self. Tell mama it was a spa treatment. Lots of ladies pay real money to have goo smeared all over them, and here you can do it for free! :biggrin1:


Here here Sally - we love Kodi muddy or not....now what became of Murray today - wasn't he due for a bath too?


----------



## mintchip

*Oliver says" See Comet I told you it came today!!!!!!"
Comet says"Do you think Oprah has any havanese photos in her magazine Oliver??"*ound:ound:


----------



## mintchip

*Comet says "Careful Oliver don't drop it. Let's go shopping ASAP!"*


----------



## shauu

Momo says: "Don't even think of it!"


----------



## Lunastar

shauu said:


> Momo says: "Don't even think of it!"


Too cute. They are all too cute. I love your tile!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

KSC said:


> Here here Sally - we love Kodi muddy or not....now what became of Murray today - wasn't he due for a bath too?


Murray was granted a reprieve. My shoulder is a mess right now and I am afraid of aggravating it further by bathing him at the moment. I can't afford to miss any more work right now, and it's all I can do to make it through each day at the moment. I'm trying a new chiropractor and accupuncturist next week, since the physical therapy didn't help this time.


----------



## Lunastar

TheVintageVamp said:


> Murray was granted a reprieve. My shoulder is a mess right now and I am afraid of aggravating it further by bathing him at the moment. I can't afford to miss any more work right now, and it's all I can do to make it through each day at the moment. I'm trying a new chiropractor and accupuncturist next week, since the physical therapy didn't help this time.


Oh OUCH! I hope the acupuncture works.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Thanks, Beth!


----------



## Evye's Mom

_Taylor, you're doing it all wrong. You're supposed to curl up into a pretzel so no one knows where you start and where you end._


----------



## Scooter's Family

How many dogs are in there???


----------



## Evye's Mom

Scooter's Family said:


> How many dogs are in there???


Just two, Bentley and Taylor.


----------



## KSC

TheVintageVamp said:


> Murray was granted a reprieve. My shoulder is a mess right now and I am afraid of aggravating it further by bathing him at the moment. I can't afford to miss any more work right now, and it's all I can do to make it through each day at the moment. I'm trying a new chiropractor and accupuncturist next week, since the physical therapy didn't help this time.


I hope you feel better!


----------



## KSC

Evye's Mom said:


> _Taylor, you're doing it all wrong. You're supposed to curl up into a pretzel so no one knows where you start and where you end._


Very very funny


----------



## KSC

Good one mommy....._more to life than socks_....


----------



## mintchip

Sylvia I love that photo!


----------



## KSC

mintchip said:


> Sylvia I love that photo!


Thank you Sally! He looks like he's smiling doesn't he?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Gracie says, "I like Brown Santa (UPS guy) too, he brings me stuff!"


----------



## Maxmom

Cooper says, "You got that right, Kipling! Unless it's shoes."


----------



## Lunastar

Scooter's Family said:


> Gracie says, "I like Brown Santa (UPS guy) too, he brings me stuff!"


Where did you get that little ponytail holder? It is just too cute!


----------



## Sheri

Gracie's a precious pup! What an endearing little face and hair-pretty!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I ordered it from Etsy, it's my new favorite place to shop. Everything is handmade and really cute.


----------



## marjrc

*Tag, you're it!! *

View attachment 28448


----------



## Maxmom

_1 one-thousand, 2 one-thousand, 3 one-thousand... _ 
shh... Cooper and I are playing hide and seek!
_4 one-thousand, 5 one-thousand..._


----------



## KSC

So funny! I must say your dogs look very soft!


----------



## Maxmom

Thanks, Sylvia! Max's hair is very, very soft. It's like plunging your hand in "down".


----------



## KSC

It's just beautiful - you must work hard to keep them looking so pristine white too!


----------



## princessp

These are the greatest pictures and captions everyone! I just got caught up on this thread. I'll have to post some more pictures.


----------



## waybrook

Janan - what type of shampoo do you use on Max and Cooper? Panda's white doesn't "sparkle" like theirs does!


----------



## KSC

So you're saying if I wear this snow suit I avoid snowballs...And baths....and I don't look silly....right?









Right...









I see what you mean...


----------



## Sheri

Oh, Kipling...! 

:doh:ound:


----------



## Laurasch

SAFE I tell you. I made it. I'm SAFE!








Yikes Mom, something's invaded our deck!








Wait a minute, maybe it'll play with me








Come on, come on, play back or I'll hit you again!


----------



## marjrc

Laura, those are a hoot! 

Kipling, you should know better than to believe your mom! You didn't avoid that bath after all, right?


----------



## mintchip

To cute!


----------



## KSC

marjrc said:


> Kipling, you should know better than to believe your mom! You didn't avoid that bath after all, right?


Not so much....


----------



## KSC

Laura so funny - I love the SAFE picture and caption..


----------



## Maxmom

Donna, believe it or not, I use Cowboy Magic shampoo and conditioner on them. It's for horse manes, but it works well on my boys. I use a tiny bit of the detangler that has a shine in it.

Laura, I loved that "safe" photo. Your caption was right on!

Kipling, you are a hoot!

Marj, I hope your back's better!


----------



## mellowbo

WON'T ANYBODY FEED US ?? PLEASE


----------



## Leslie

Sylvia & Laura~ I love those last shots and your captions :thumb:

Carole~ Is this why you didn't bring them to the show today? You're starving them and didn't want us to know? ound:


----------



## waybrook

These are so funny - Kipling you are a mess child!

The "safe" photo is too cute.....

Carole - those poor babies look like they are wasting away to nothing!

Janan: Thanks for the information - I'll look for Cowboy Magic the next time we're at Tractor Supply.


----------



## SMARTY

Kipling you are too cute. Laura, great shots and captions.

I love this thread.


----------



## KSC

Do you mind....I'm _trying _to watch the men's gold medal game here....oh my...this blanky is soft....oh my...


----------



## mintchip

LOL!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Scooter says, "Hey Gracie, he's the same size as us! Murphy, come on!!!"


----------



## mintchip

Ann that is an adorable shot!


----------



## Scooter's Family

One of my sister's two little boys. I don't know who has more fun, the boys or the doggies! They're so sweet to each other and I just love it. They all wear each other out.


----------



## mellowbo

Aww, so sweet!


----------



## Perugina




----------



## Perugina

So, I was tweeting with the Robin the other day and....


----------



## Perugina

*Sophie's Gets a Family!*


































This little girl was so expressive with her face and body language, how could we say no?!?


----------



## mintchip

Sophie is adorable!!!!!!!!! Happy new family!


----------



## marjrc

Jackie, great pictures! That puppy is so sweet and I love the tweeting bird! 

Ann, PRECIOUS!! Great caption. 

Carole, those Havs are pitiful, just pitiful !


----------



## Maxmom

Jackie, that puppy is adorable! You are picking her up tomorrow, you say? What is her name? More info??

I love your cockatiel. Reminds me of one I used to have, named Sunshine. Such a sweet bird he was. He had the prettiest montage of whistles.


----------



## Perugina

Maxmom said:


> Jackie, that puppy is adorable! You are picking her up tomorrow, you say? What is her name? More info??
> 
> I love your cockatiel. Reminds me of one I used to have, named Sunshine. Such a sweet bird he was. He had the prettiest montage of whistles.


Nope, it''s Sophie. I just added some words to old pics from her breeder that we received before we picked her up as a 4 mo. old puppy...although Lori told me she has a new litter available at the end of March....*sigh*


----------



## Lunastar

Oh my just catching up here. You are all so funny! What great photos and captions. Keep them coming please.


----------



## Missy

I needed a smile this morning so I came right here! GFETE!!!!


----------



## Carefulove

Ma' I swear, I wasn't playin' in the snow...


----------



## Carefulove

Uh? What exactly are you planning to do with that hair dryer Ma'?


----------



## Carefulove

OH, Come on! can a dog just snooze without you popping that annoying camera right on my face?


----------



## pjewel

Aw, they're all incredible. I'm sitting here GFETE.


----------



## terdonal

*Panda*

Who Me?

http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/image/114680182/original.jpg

Bleeeeehhh!

http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/image/115433017/original.jpg

I am cute!

http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/image/117714743/original.jpg

How do you get picture to show instead of a link?


----------



## pjewel

When you reply (not the quick reply, but post reply, scroll down to manage attachments and add your photos. They just can't be too big. I usually size to something x 650 or 700.


----------



## terdonal

pjewel said:


> When you reply (not the quick reply, but post reply, scroll down to manage attachments and add your photos. They just can't be too big. I usually size to something x 650 or 700.


Thank you. Tried that but says invalid url. Oh well.


----------



## KSC

Score?

Kong 1 - Puppy nothing.


----------



## mintchip

LOL! Oliver and Comet love their kongs


----------



## Bugsy Malone's Mom

This is just the cutest picture, I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## Perugina

Just hit the picture button and enter the url!

Who Me?










Bleeeeehhh!










I am cute!


----------



## KSC

Look I'm not into a rematch right now...









Mommyyyyy...that kong won't leave me alone.....


----------



## Maxmom

Jackie, all three captions on Sophie's pictures are right on! I love the green on Sophie's muzzle. lol

Sylvia, Kipling looks plum tuckered out from wrestling with that unrelenting kong!

I love this thread!


----------



## KSC

Here's an idea...you stop working...and WE start playing...what do you say mommy?


----------



## Renee

What are you lookin' at??
It will be MONTHS before we can show our faces to the neighbor dogs with these stupid haircuts!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Scooter's Family said:


> Hey Todd, I see chicken too!


Which baby is this Ann? So darling!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Which baby is this Ann? So darling!!


Not sure, I can't find the original post. It must be too far back.


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> Here's an idea...you stop working...and WE start playing...what do you say mommy?
> 
> View attachment 28537


I thought Oliver posted that--- it looks just like him 
I see that face and look far to often :frusty: :hurt:


----------



## Brady's mom

See Mom, the kitty really does love me. I know I am laying right on top of her to make her stay here, but really, she doesn't want to move. She wants to hang out with me. She loves me. I just know it.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw that is so sweet! Gabe wants a kitty that will love him like that.


----------



## mellowbo

Pardon me, I'm just pooped out! Yawn...


----------



## Scooter's Family

Who is the big doggie Carole? Those pics are so cute!


----------



## SMARTY

All of these pictures are so great.

Karen, I love that picture. It is precious.

Carol that is so cute. The Lab looks like it is saying, "Please Mom send it back"


----------



## KSC

OMG such cute additions! Thanks to everyone for posting!


----------



## KSC

So...are you saying it's _not _ok for me to simply waltz in and walk all over your light floors?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Is Murphy cream? I don't think it would have been Gracie..:-}


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

KSC said:


> So...are you saying it's _not _ok for me to simply waltz in and walk all over your light floors?
> 
> View attachment 28580


Cute and realistice I would say!!!


----------



## Missy

Sylvia, you do realize don't you, that with all these cute pictures and quotes from Kipling, you are in risk of starting a puppy snatching caper? Can't be held accountable for my actions.


----------



## Missy

_Cash this won't hurt a bit...you just suck on squirrel while I do an eye-gunk-ectomy!_


----------



## Missy

_Lady, you just put the "C" and that is a capital "C" in CDL_


----------



## mintchip

I *LOVE* those photos!


----------



## Missy

_Ummmm....? I am a little torn! New? Old? New? Old? _


----------



## Jenya05

Gotta support the team! Go Bucks!


----------



## KSC

Missy said:


> Sylvia, you do realize don't you, that with all these cute pictures and quotes from Kipling, you are in risk of starting a puppy snatching caper? Can't be held accountable for my actions.


That's so funny Missy....I'll be keeping an extra watchful eye now!

Great add's as well today - thank you


----------



## KSC

Brady's mom said:


> See Mom, the kitty really does love me. I know I am laying right on top of her to make her stay here, but really, she doesn't want to move. She wants to hang out with me. She loves me. I just know it.


I keep looking at this photo and caption - so cute


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Just keeping your legs warm while you finish that workout, Dad!


----------



## KSC

So you're saying the receipt was yellow? hmm..nnnope...can't say I've seen it...


----------



## SMARTY

KSC said:


> So...are you saying it's _not _ok for me to simply waltz in and walk all over your light floors?
> 
> View attachment 28580


OH MY GOSH, that is so cute.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Missy said:


> _Cash this won't hurt a bit...you just suck on squirrel while I do an eye-gunk-ectomy!_


OMG....Missy. LMAO. It's Friday at 5:43 p.m....I am enjoying my glass of wine and nearly choked on it. Now that was CUTE.


----------



## Sheri

Mojo's Mom said:


> View attachment 28600
> 
> 
> Just keeping your legs warm while you finish that workout, Dad!


What an odd looking blanket! I had to look twice-and hard-to tell that was a dog and not a fur rug! Hahaha!


----------



## Lunastar

mellowbo said:


> Pardon me, I'm just pooped out! Yawn...


Now that is a puppy pile! LOL


----------



## Lunastar

Missy said:


> _Lady, you just put the "C" and that is a capital "C" in CDL_


ROFL What a fashion statement.


----------



## Lunastar

KSC said:


> So you're saying the receipt was yellow? hmm..nnnope...can't say I've seen it...
> 
> View attachment 28601


Wonder if the IRS would believe the dog ate your taxes. hahaha


----------



## Missy

Glad you guys like my latest candids of the boys. I am especially partial to the "eye-gunk-ectomy" myself. It happens every morning and sometimes at night. Jasper is such a good big brother. The trash bag? well.... fresh from a bath, raining for 40 days and 40 nights....you get the idea. It didn't work though! got in the way of the flow, and Jasper needed an underbelly re-do. 

What a great shot of Mojo helping his dad! what a wonderful coat he has and such an amazing color. Is Mojo a bigger Hav like my boys?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Is Murphy cream? I don't think it would have been Gracie..:-}


Yes, Murphy is cream with some reddish color on his ears.


----------



## Leslie

BRAVO!, to all the latest hoto: :clap2: As for the captions ound: How do you come up w/such perfect ones? 

Keep it up!!!


----------



## waybrook

These are all too funny!


----------



## KSC

OK...let's have a look









ok...I take your point....I need a bath









Maybe we should look at boots after all...


----------



## nicole2512

Let's break free!


----------



## nicole2512

play with me pleeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeee


----------



## nicole2512

Am I cute? I know, I am


----------



## nicole2512

Pets on guard - taking their job seriously!


----------



## Sheri

Nicole, darling pictures and captions!! Makes me smile...


----------



## KSC

OK...are you kidding?


----------



## krandall

Poor Kipling!!!!!


----------



## nicole2512

Sheri said:


> Nicole, darling pictures and captions!! Makes me smile...


Thank you, Sheri!


----------



## SMARTY

Nicole, I love all the pictures. The babies are darling, play with me is so like here, really cute and serious job ....beautiful


----------



## SMARTY

Kipling what has you Mom done now? Nice color....


----------



## galaxie

"Hey you, friend, come back here!"


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> OK...are you kidding?
> 
> View attachment 28616


We told you Kipling did it! We didn't run in the flower bed --*he did*.
Check his paws. First they are muddy and then there are red tulips on his feet!
You owe us a *BIG* treat! :biggrin1:
Love Oliver and Comet eace:


----------



## KSC

mintchip said:


> We told you Kipling did it! We didn't run in the flower bed --*he did*.
> Check his paws. First they are muddy and then there are red tulips on his feet!
> You owe us a *BIG* treat! :biggrin1:
> Love Oliver and Comet eace:


ROFL!!!!


----------



## KSC

SMARTY said:


> Kipling what has you Mom done now? Nice color....


OMG..these are those Pawz....they actually worked pretty well! Aren't they hilarious looking?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Watch out Riki, I'm closer...I'll get the treat first!*

Oh No Daisy! You are not a havanese, you are a cat!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Nicole too cute. Kipling, that could be hav abuse. hahaha Great shots everyone. I know I am forgetting some but all make me laugh.


----------



## marjrc

What a great pick-me-up here! Missy, poor poor Jas. A plastic bag?? ound:ound:

Kipling, you've been busted by Comet and Oliver. sorry pal! 

Nicole, great photos and captions. LOL 

Fun!!!!!


----------



## Lunastar

More More More, Please!


----------



## good buddy

Did I just hear the cookie jar??


----------



## lcy_pt

You guys are hilarious!

P.S. I love this thread :biggrin1:


----------



## KSC

And what have we here? An unattended laundry bag??









Oh...hey mommy....I just noticed that this particular sock here was falling out....thought I'd put it back for you...you know...putting it back here...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

nicole2512 said:


> Am I cute? I know, I am


This How Cute Am I, is a wonderful photo!!! I just love it. Thanks for sharing. Flynn


----------



## nicole2512

Now some more photos - please tell me, when it is too much (I do not want to get on your nerves or so)


DO NOT DISTURB!!


----------



## nicole2512

Please mum, cut my hair!!


----------



## nicole2512

Just hanging around a bit...


----------



## nicole2512

We??? We are angels... we are totally innocent... REALLY!!


----------



## nicole2512

I have the total overview over the garden - nothing happened - no Alfie, I cannot play with you - I have a job - I have to protect my garden.


----------



## nicole2512

Shoot the photo now, mum. I am ready and I am a model ...


----------



## nicole2512

Ready to get my orders! What are we going to do with all that stuff?


----------



## nicole2512

Now, I am going to show them, how to clean up!


----------



## nicole2512

I just have to find out, where all that water goes...


----------



## nicole2512

Oh no, my hair style!! All this wind, wow...

(the last photo - as I said, I hope, you find it not too much.)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

nicole2512 said:


> Oh no, my hair style!! All this wind, wow...
> 
> the last - as I said, I hope, you find it not too much.


Can't get enough of these sweet photos. Hilda is beautiful..


----------



## nicole2512

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Can't get enough of these sweet photos. Hilda is beautiful..


Thank you very much Flynn. She really is adorable, not only because of her look, but above all because of her character!!


----------



## Maxmom

Oh, Hilda, how beautiful you are! Even the wind cannot spoil that look!


----------



## KSC

Hilda the pictures and captions are so cute - thank you! Everyone's contributions make me smile.


----------



## Kathie

Nicole, the pictures and captions are great - keep them coming. Hilda is a little doll!


----------



## Sheri

I need Hilda to come teach Tucker how to help clean....!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

We never get tired of pictures around here! Great pictures! Keep them coming!


----------



## Lunastar

Keep them coming Nicole and everyone. I am addicted to this thread.


----------



## KSC

Seriously? ..I'm drawing the line here. Booties are bad enough. Now some butch muscle shirt??


----------



## Scooter's Family

nicole2512 said:


> Oh no, my hair style!! All this wind, wow...
> 
> (the last photo - as I said, I hope, you find it not too much.)


I feel Hilda's pain, every day! Such cute photos so please keep posting them.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

KSC said:


> Seriously? ..I'm drawing the line here. Booties are bad enough. Now some butch muscle shirt??
> 
> View attachment 28676


Whatever is she doing to you Kipling? I live in GA, want to come visit??? I promise not to dress you up!


----------



## KSC

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Whatever is she doing to you Kipling? I live in GA, want to come visit??? I promise not to dress you up!


Really really? You won't put any shirts on me? In the name of keeping my tummy clean? Ok...I think I see a bus coming....what's your address?


----------



## Missy

Kipling just looks so stinkin cute. I can't stand it. how long did it take you to get him in the outfit Sylvia? the real killer for poor Kipling, is it looks pretty darn dry and clean out! come to N.E. Kipling dear after you visit GA.


----------



## KSC

LOL..I know it looks clean..but the mud at the side of the road is terrible! His tummy ends up black from a 10 minute walk...so I picked up this loose tee just to cover him. It has no hole for the harness so I put the harness on over top - seems to work. The booties are easy to put on so really it didn't take as long as it does to bathe him on the other end! He's gotten quite a few compliments for his boots but he's sure people are making fun of him


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Missy said:


> Kipling just looks so stinkin cute. I can't stand it. how long did it take you to get him in the outfit Sylvia? the real killer for poor Kipling, is it looks pretty darn dry and clean out! come to N.E. Kipling dear after you visit GA.


Looks like Kipling can write a book after he visits all the people who want to see him. He is such a sweetheart! No one would dare make fun of him.


----------



## nicole2512

OK you asked for more, here are some from Hilda's puppyhood (can one say this???)



This tickles mummy


----------



## nicole2512

WE DO NOT EAT THIS -- NO -- NEVER


----------



## nicole2512

Flat - flatter - Hilda


----------



## nicole2512

how far are you with the construction of our flight tunnel Hilda???


----------



## nicole2512

Can we be friends? We can share my blanket!


----------



## nicole2512

Go away, dragon. This is my home!


----------



## nicole2512

Something must be in there!! And I will find it!


----------



## nicole2512

Come on mummy - stand up!


----------



## nicole2512

This is cosy and warm - now I can sleep -- in a few minutes - but where is Hilda?


----------



## nicole2512

Whem I am grown up, I will be bigger than you - sure!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Some adorable pictures and captions Nicole. Digging the flight tunnel cracked me up.


----------



## nicole2512

Evye's Mom said:


> Some adorable pictures and captions Nicole. Digging the flight tunnel cracked me up.


yes, it is one of my favorits, too. It is so taken from the real and exciting life of a puppy, who is so curious and anxious... I really love this picture.

I am actually no good photographer but even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while ( is this the right proverb??).


----------



## Sheri

Nicole, you've caught lots of photos of your very expressive and spunky Hilda!! I, too, love the tunnel picture, and the others, too!!


----------



## nicole2512

Sheri said:


> Nicole, you've caught lots of photos of your very expressive and spunky Hilda!! I, too, love the tunnel picture, and the others, too!!


Thanks Sheri!


----------



## waybrook

nicole2512 said:


> yes, it is one of my favorits, too. It is so taken from the real and exciting life of a puppy, who is so curious and anxious... I really love this picture.
> 
> I am actually no good photographer but even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while ( is this the right proverb??).


Its the right proverb - and I'd say you've found your share of nuts! Hilda is adorable...


----------



## nicole2512

waybrook said:


> nicole2512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it is one of my favorits, too. It is so taken from the real and exciting life of a puppy, who is so curious and anxious... I really love this picture.
> 
> I am actually no good photographer but even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while ( is this the right proverb??).
> 
> 
> 
> Its the right proverb - and I'd say you've found your share of nuts! Hilda is adorable...
Click to expand...

Thank you Donna!


----------



## Leslie

Nicole~ Your Hilda is so stinkin' cute! You've posted some pretty nice shots of her. Like a few others, that tunnel digging is a crack up!

Thanks everyone for always having me GFETE whenever I look at this thread :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> LOL..I know it looks clean..but the mud at the side of the road is terrible! His tummy ends up black from a 10 minute walk...so I picked up this loose tee just to cover him. It has no hole for the harness so I put the harness on over top - seems to work. The booties are easy to put on so really it didn't take as long as it does to bathe him on the other end! He's gotten quite a few compliments for his boots but he's sure people are making fun of him


So I take it Kipling hasn't started blowing coat yet? as soon as Kodi started, all clothes were off the table. He mats under ANYTHING you put on him right now. Washing off mud is definitely easier than de-matting him. I can't WAIT for this to be over!!!


----------



## KSC

krandall said:


> So I take it Kipling hasn't started blowing coat yet? as soon as Kodi started, all clothes were off the table. He mats under ANYTHING you put on him right now. Washing off mud is definitely easier than de-matting him. I can't WAIT for this to be over!!!


I can't quite tell - I think maybe he has started. The matting seems to be much more than before but that tee shirt is so loose it's not causing additional issues. The harness on the other hand does cause some under the leg matting. ARgh...I love him fluffy but fear I may need to get him shorter at his next grooming sessions...We'll see.


----------



## kelrobin

Thanks for the morning chuckles with my coffee! Hilda and Kipling are hysterical with their adorable photos . . . thanks for sharing, Nicole and Sylvia! It is far easier and less expensive to enjoy these photos than get a new puppy. I haven't caved yet


----------



## KSC

mmmmm....turquoise.....


----------



## Maxmom

*I think I see him drooling!*


----------



## marjrc

Kipling is a darling boy and I always enjoy the pics and captions you provide, Sylvia.  

Nicole, we are addicted to pictures, as you can tell. Hilda is a cutie and quite the adventurer! I love your captions. You have quite the imagination! I am really enjoying all the pictures and comments. Makes my day!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

nicole2512 said:


> Flat - flatter - Hilda


What color is Hilda? She is so darling!!


----------



## marjrc

*"What do you mean, I am covered in leaves? I don't see any leaves."*

View attachment 28704


*
"Over WHERE? I still don't see any, Mommy!"*

View attachment 28705


*
"Aaahhh... over THERE! I see a bunch of cedar leaves in the kitchen, Mom.

You're going to have to sweep that up, you know." 
*
View attachment 28706


----------



## marjrc

*"One move and you're toast!"*

View attachment 28707


*"GRRRRRRRR ! I'm warning you!!"*

View attachment 28708


----------



## mintchip

LOL Marj!


----------



## marjrc

*"Why did you give me a puppy face trim, Mom? I'm going to be 4 this summer you know!! "*

View attachment 28709


----------



## Maxmom

Great, Marj! lol


----------



## meganmckellar

Um, Mom, I think you forgot boys don't wear pink.


----------



## meganmckellar

Can we play now, pleeeease?


----------



## pacehavi

Pic 1: "You know I'm a good boy and just want to smell the roses"
Pic 2: "Haha! Fooled you! I meant EAT the roses!"


----------



## pacehavi

Pic 1: "If you want the toys picked up, why don't YOU pick them up?"
Pic 2: "Oh yeah, I'm too cute too be punished"
Pic 3: "Uh oh, guess I'm in time out. Revenge will be mine though!"


----------



## pacehavi

Pic 1: Life by the beach is great!
Pic 2: Uh oh, I see I shark--RUN!
Pic 3: Keep running!!!


----------



## pacehavi

Last one!
Both Pics: Please don't tell any of the guys at the dog park that I like to cuddle.


----------



## KSC

marjrc said:


> *"What do you mean, I am covered in leaves? I don't see any leaves."*


That is so funny Marj


----------



## nicole2512

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> What color is Hilda? She is so darling!!


I think the color is called gold sable /light gold sable in English.


----------



## nicole2512

marjrc said:


> Kipling is a darling boy and I always enjoy the pics and captions you provide, Sylvia.
> 
> Nicole, we are addicted to pictures, as you can tell. Hilda is a cutie and quite the adventurer! I love your captions. You have quite the imagination! I am really enjoying all the pictures and comments. Makes my day!


 Thank you very much Marj. But your captions and photos are really great and imaginative, too.

Yup, this thread really can make one's day!!


----------



## nicole2512

Can you overcome this temptation? Do you want to overcome it?


----------



## nicole2512

Total relaxation after a hard working day ...


----------



## mimismom

Hilda is stinking cute!!!

Great photos everyone! this has really made my day and encouraged me to take out my camera!


----------



## Maxmom

Carol, that first picture of Pace is priceless! The caption is perfect. The cuddle pictures are so cute!

Nicole, Hilda is full of personality! What fun!


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> I can't quite tell - I think maybe he has started. The matting seems to be much more than before but that tee shirt is so loose it's not causing additional issues. The harness on the other hand does cause some under the leg matting. ARgh...I love him fluffy but fear I may need to get him shorter at his next grooming sessions...We'll see.


The problem is, short of shaving them, I'm not sure how short you need to go for it to really solve the problem. The mats start RIGHT down next to the skin.

The good news is that Kodi hasn't had any new big ones in 3 days now... Maybe we're past the worst!


----------



## Lunastar

marjrc said:


> *"What do you mean, I am covered in leaves? I don't see any leaves."*
> 
> View attachment 28704
> 
> 
> *
> "Over WHERE? I still don't see any, Mommy!"*
> 
> View attachment 28705
> 
> 
> *
> "Aaahhh... over THERE! I see a bunch of cedar leaves in the kitchen, Mom.
> 
> You're going to have to sweep that up, you know."
> *
> View attachment 28706


OMG this is my house. hahahahaha That is just too funny!


----------



## Lunastar

pacehavi said:


> Last one!
> Both Pics: Please don't tell any of the guys at the dog park that I like to cuddle.


Okay you need to send these two to me. How sweet.


----------



## KSC

krandall said:


> The problem is, short of shaving them, I'm not sure how short you need to go for it to really solve the problem. The mats start RIGHT down next to the skin.
> 
> The good news is that Kodi hasn't had any new big ones in 3 days now... Maybe we're past the worst!


And that's precisely my question - how would cutting Kipling short avoid any of the mat's....they are very close to the skin and seem to come out of no where....

For others - why would cutting them shorter help with mat's? I'm missing something I think...


----------



## lcy_pt

KSC said:


> And that's precisely my question - how would cutting Kipling short avoid any of the mat's....they are very close to the skin and seem to come out of no where....
> 
> For others - why would cutting them shorter help with mat's? I'm missing something I think...


Oh Sylvia...this is the problem I had with Harley's 'triple' coat. I had no alternative but to shave him down since the mats were right down to the skin. Since we've passed the first blowing coat stage, and he's growing back nicely now, grooming has become manageable...I hope I haven't jinxed myself LOL!

I Iz a Polar Bear


----------



## marjrc

Pat, Harley definitely looks like a fuzzy wuzzy bear there! Love the coat on that boy.  Ricky's used to be like that, but since he turned 3 his coat changed and it's silkier and much easier to brush through. He still has a lot of it, but it's not the same thickness anymore. NOT complaining!


----------



## marjrc

*"This IS my good side, Mom! Sheesh... "*

View attachment 28742


(if you click on the photo a few times, to see it blown up, you'll see all his white and silver hairs)


----------



## meganmckellar

"No Mom, I was here first, I PROMISE!"


----------



## onemoreokie

This may be a good place to hide some kibble.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

onemoreokie said:


> This may be a good place to hide some kibble.


Now how cute, who is this?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

meganmckellar said:


> "No Mom, I was here first, I PROMISE!"


And who could doubt that???


----------



## nicole2512

We? You mean us? We are curious? Oh no... we are definitely not curious - at least not sooooo much...........


----------



## nicole2512

Its your bed? And your TV? But I am lying in this bed and I have got the remote control !!

(This is not Hilda, but the Havanese Lady of one of my friends)


----------



## onemoreokie

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Now how cute, who is this?


That is Chloe (our 10 month old, 8 pound, mishievous, ball of terror).
The morning and evening love she gives keeps her in somewhat good graces.


----------



## Missy

nicole2512 said:


> We? You mean us? We are curious? Oh no... we are definitely not curious - at least not sooooo much...........


oh I love the nose through the slot! how cute is that.

I love this thread!!!!!


----------



## marjrc

LOVE the noses!! I could eat them!  

Yup, I say if you have the remote AND you're already lying on the bed, then it's all yours. eace: 

Oscar and Chloe, you both are just too cute !


----------



## KSC

Good Lord those noses!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I love that nose through mail slots! How cute is that! Frame that picture!


----------



## krandall

nicole2512 said:


> We? You mean us? We are curious? Oh no... we are definitely not curious - at least not sooooo much...........


That is SO cute!!!


----------



## Rita Nelson

nicole2512 said:


> We? You mean us? We are curious? Oh no... we are definitely not curious - at least not sooooo much...........


So cute, so funny. Just what I need today.


----------



## Lunastar

Those noses are just hysterical. I would have to frame that one.


----------



## waybrook

This thread is the best - it always makes me smile!


----------



## Sheri

nicole2512 said:


> We? You mean us? We are curious? Oh no... we are definitely not curious - at least not sooooo much...........


This one made me laugh out loud!! How cute!!


----------



## lcy_pt

What!?! You say this Thread has been viewed over 45,000 times!!!!










P.S.. Do we smell BACON!?!


----------



## marjrc

Yes boys, it's all about priorities. Bacon it is ! lol


----------



## galaxie

Mom, you always say how comfy my crate is, so I was thinking YOU might like to sleep there tonight.


----------



## KSC

galaxie said:


> Mom, you always say how comfy my crate is, so I was thinking YOU might like to sleep there tonight.


Doesn't he just look so hopeful!


----------



## galaxie

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! COME QUICK! Dad's holding me weird!!!!


----------



## KSC

lcy_pt said:


> Oh Sylvia...this is the problem I had with Harley's 'triple' coat. I had no alternative but to shave him down since the mats were right down to the skin. Since we've passed the first blowing coat stage, and he's growing back nicely now, grooming has become manageable...I hope I haven't jinxed myself LOL!
> 
> I Iz a Polar Bear


What a thick coat! Beautiful


----------



## nicole2512

Here another one - I found in the internet and wanted to share with you:


Hey , that is a swindle, there comes no milk at all!! But maybe we just have to try harder...


----------



## lcy_pt

KSC said:


> What a thick coat! Beautiful


Awww...thanks Sylvia!

Harley sends :kiss:


----------



## nicole2512

galaxie said:


> Mom, you always say how comfy my crate is, so I was thinking YOU might like to sleep there tonight.


That is SO cute - thanks for sharing


----------



## mintchip

I'll just tip toe by! They won't see me get that treat over there :biggrin1:


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Yes, Mom, I KNOW it's the baby's trampoline, but it's pouring rain outside, I'm wet to the skin and I'm not tired yet!


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Gimme that treat or I'll shake the rest of the mud and rainwater on you!









Thanks, it's about time!


----------



## Mojo's Mom

What part of "Gimme that piece of bubble pack back!" did you not understand, Mom?


----------



## marjrc

Mojo's a hoot ! Whoa, but is he wet or what? lol

Awwww, if my dogs were all snuggled up like Kipling is, I'd kick hubby out of bed and get in right next to them! Just don't tell hubby I said that .......


----------



## marjrc

I was about to comment on something, but just realized it's not about this thread at all so ........ never mind.......... ! LOL


----------



## mintchip

Good to the last bite! Oh did you want some too?


----------



## mintchip

Here is another piece for you! :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel

Hey mom. I told you I'm a good girl -- see.


----------



## mintchip

Got to find that pot of gold..............It has to be in here some place
Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Maxmom

Oh, Ruby, Ruby, how beautiful you are and yes, you ARE a good girl.

Oliver, YOU are the pot of gold, you sweet boy, you. I love that picture!!!


----------



## nicole2512

Hey Mommy, that is a show I like to watch!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Can I have some of my cake now? PLEASE???


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Ann, are you abusing Scooter again? I mean really making him wait for his own Birthday cake! LOL 

Mojo is too cute all wet, but how did you get him to go outside in those rain storms? All three here don't want their little feet wet. haha


----------



## nicole2512

*After bathing*

Mommy won't let me go out as long as I am still wet... 
oh yeah, but this is not too bad either... it is cosy and warm... I get a little bit sleepy...


----------



## mintchip

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Sox

*"Here's lookin' at you, kid."*


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Beautiful! Welcome to the forum Laura!


----------



## LexiBoo

I love looking at all these pictures!

Lexi says "Awww Mom, please play with me. I'll even let you pick out the toy!"


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Mom, pleaseeee play with Lexi!!! How can you resist???


----------



## marjrc

Laura, that is the perfect caption for Sox's picture! Love it.  

Keep them coming, everyone. This thread always makes me smile!


----------



## pjewel

Sox said:


> *"Here's lookin' at you, kid."*


That has to be used for the 2011 quilt. I want to use this photo for the quilt square. It's sooooooo cute!!!!! Imagine the cigar toting little boy immersed in flowers. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## mintchip

Great idea Geri!

Who took *my* pot of gold???


----------



## Jill in Mich

I hate bath day. Somebody bring me another warm towel, would ya!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Is it summer yet?


----------



## mintchip

:whoo:*Cody and Tess are back!!!*:whoo:


----------



## Lunastar

Hooray Cody and Tess you have been missed. You too Jill!


----------



## Lunastar

Sox said:


> *"Here's lookin' at you, kid."*


That is so perfect. LOL Welcome to the forum


----------



## marjrc

Jill, those are GREAT photos of your two kiddos! I esp. love the first caption. lol

Oliver, I just love the Pot o' Gold chocolates and I'm so sorry I didn't leave you any. They aren't good for you, dear!


----------



## Maxmom

I admit I don't know this puppy, it was part of an email I received, but I couldn't resist posting it!

_You aren't mad at me are you?_


----------



## Jill in Mich

I want THAT PUPPY!


----------



## mintchip

marjrc said:


> Jill, those are GREAT photos of your two kiddos! I esp. love the first caption. lol
> 
> *Oliver, I just love the Pot o' Gold chocolates and I'm so sorry I didn't leave you any. They aren't good for you, dear! *


*Thank you Marj for thinking about me but I'm busy chewing my toy apart...........:biggrin1:*


----------



## kelrobin

Oh Oliver, I want to kiss that little nose!


----------



## KSC

Oliver has a ridiculously cute nose!


----------



## kelrobin

You can tell I raised two boys!


----------



## Missy

Oh Jackson! I always went for those rock n rollers with their hair in their eyes! but then came punk rock and I liked the spiky look too! so basically you got me at hello.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I love this thread!!!


----------



## meganmckellar

"Mom, none of the other dogs wear these!!"


----------



## Murphy's Mom

Wheeee! Brother what do you think our new bike cart? I am LIKING it. Whooo Hoo!


----------



## Lunastar

Keep them coming. Looks like they love that bike cart. Megan that is too cute. I'm all for the rock and roll look! LOL


----------



## mintchip

*Alarm Clocks! *


----------



## mintchip

*I don't know what do you think Comet?*


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

mintchip said:


> *I don't know what do you think Comet?*


OMG, that is the cutest photo, it looks like they are planning a real get away!!! I love the expression, makes you want to kiss them..


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Sally that is the CUTEST photo ever! I think you should frame it for sure.


----------



## pjewel

Of course it's a ball. Are you blind?


----------



## pjewel

I did not chew that vacuum cleaner cord. I think Bailey did it.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Ruby, Ruby you are too cute for words........ and smart too.
Put all the blame on Bailey!


----------



## KSC

As it turns out...hotels have bathroom floors that are _just _as comfy as mine at home!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Do you want to makeout or what?


----------



## SMARTY

Ok Sharlene, you get to clean the coffee spit off my screen this time. I just wasn’t expecting that one. Who’s the cutie with Bentley?

There are no faces like Oliver. He is always so funny and Comet is his straight guy.

Be still my heart little Ruby, you can chew cords at my house any time. The ball looks like Smarty’s when Galen got to play with it. Flat.

Kipling is a real trooper, just think of the new smells in a hotel bathroom floor.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

And that is the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth!:amen: It was Bailey.

Kipling is sure making himself at home, he is a cutie pie.


----------



## KSC

All the posts are so funny! I always look forward to this thread. Oliver is so photogenic and Miss Ruby - oh my - she is trouble with a capital T!


----------



## KSC

Sandi and Flynn - yes Kipling made himself quite at home in his pet friendly room at the Westin - he was a very good boy - no damage and no accidents. We had fun taking him with us for a change. He clearly was very pleased with himself that he got to come with us. Funny how he always chooses a bathroom floor for maximum relaxation!


----------



## KSC

See mommy? I told you I could wait nicely on the perimeter of the patio while you all eat....I'm not yelping anymore....now pass me some burger would you please?


----------



## Missy

SMARTY said:


> Ok Sharlene, you get to clean the coffee spit off my screen this time. I just wasn't expecting that one. Who's the cutie with Bentley?
> 
> There are no faces like Oliver. He is always so funny and Comet is his straight guy.
> 
> Be still my heart little Ruby, you can chew cords at my house any time. The ball looks like Smarty's when Galen got to play with it. Flat.
> 
> Kipling is a real trooper, just think of the new smells in a hotel bathroom floor.


I just couldn't say it any better than Sandi!


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> All the posts are so funny! I always look forward to this thread. _*Oliver is so photogenic*_ and Miss Ruby - oh my - she is trouble with a capital T!


*Hmmmmmmmmm!* :tape: :lalala:


----------



## KSC

LOL Sally! I should say BOTH Oliver AND Comet are incredibly photogenic!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Evye's Mom said:


> Do you want to makeout or what?


What a photo!!! I love this caption..


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

mintchip said:


> *Hmmmmmmmmm!* :tape: :lalala:


Sally, you must have a wall full of great photographs of these two. They are wonderfully expressive!!


----------



## ksj123

Harley's confused..... Is this me, or the rug????


----------



## Maxmom

Love that rug! Is it brand new? Harley goes with it very well.


----------



## KSC

ksj123 said:


> Harley's confused..... Is this me, or the rug????


That's adorable...Kipling has the same sense of confusion against our bathroom tiles...nice when our decor complements our furry friends


----------



## Mojo's Mom

No, I didn't realize it was 9am already, and honestly, Mom, I really don't care...


----------



## ksj123

Maxmom..... no the rug isn't new. Little over a year old. Got it before we got Harley. He loves it though. It's funny how much he and the rug match!!


----------



## SMARTY

Mojo's Mom said:


> No, I didn't realize it was 9am already, and honestly, Mom, I really don't care...


Love it


----------



## pjewel

C'mon down Mr. Squirrel, we won't hurt you. We promise -- right Milo?


----------



## waybrook

OK Mom - I brushed my teeth and combed my hair NOW can I go outside????


----------



## Maxmom

Look at those pearly whites on Panda!


----------



## Scooter's Family

pjewel said:


> C'mon down Mr. Squirrel, we won't hurt you. We promise -- right Milo?


I see this same thing every day! Scooter and Murphy just want to play with those squirrels too, we can't understand why they hide!


----------



## SMARTY

waybrook said:


> OK Mom - I brushed my teeth and combed my hair NOW can I go outside????


totally precious.


----------



## Poornima

I LOVE this thread! Fantastic pictures and captions, everyone!


----------



## marjrc

That is one HUGE tree, Geri! Your gang is just so beautiful !

Sally, you crack me up - as always! LOL

Love the photos, everyone!


----------



## Missy

who turned the lights out?


----------



## Missy

Alpha says if I let Alphaette do this to me, he will make sure no little girl pup comes in and takes over. He promised me!


----------



## KSC

No mommy...I haven't seen the red, soft, smunchy spiderman ball. I know I'm not supposed to chew _that _one....


----------



## mintchip

LOL!


----------



## KSC

I'll just guard it for you then....


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

pjewel said:


> C'mon down Mr. Squirrel, we won't hurt you. We promise -- right Milo?


Love that photo Geri, so pretty!!! What perfect little angels you have, that squirrel better be glad Ruby was getting her beauty sleep!!


----------



## KSC

OK..I know this looks bad...and YES I'm aware my ear is flipped over...but that has nothing to do with what I was doing...I was so not playing with the forbidden soft, smunchy spiderman ball.


----------



## mintchip

*OK who took our red spiderman ball??? It was right here! I smell a clue!*


----------



## KSC

Good Lord..Oliver and Comet are onto me...I'll just wait it out here


----------



## KSC

mintchip said:


> *OK who took our red spiderman ball??? It was right here! I smell a clue!*


LOL! This is very funny!


----------



## waybrook

Oh my gosh - Kipling, Oliver and Comet are hysterical!!!


----------



## Lunastar

OMG Kipling, Oliver and Comet are just cracking me up. You are so funny. Everyone is funny. Keep them coming.


----------



## mintchip

*I know where it is and I'm coming Kipling!!*:biggrin1:


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Hey! Who stole the grass? Daddy said we were going to mow it today...whatever that means...


----------



## mintchip

*WE have it now Kipling!!ound:ound:*


----------



## krandall

You guys are too funny!!!


----------



## KSC

Sally hilarious!


----------



## marjrc

I'm just about to log off and go to work, and I'm grinning !! Thank you, ladies, for the laughs and great photos. 

Jasper, you look very manly my dear. Let mommy have a bit of fun with your nice, long hair.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Okay, now I have to know, where can you buy a red spiderman ball? It is a must have toy! HIGHLY recommended!


----------



## KSC

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Okay, now I have to know, where can you buy a red spiderman ball? It is a must have toy! HIGHLY recommended!


So funny! This is simply a stuffed little red ball that came with a spiderman costume from years ago. My son now uses it for mini-sticks and Mr. Kipling seems to NEED this ball - socks and this ball are like magnets to him. He sneaks downstairs just to get a crack at the ball and when he gets it he runs wild-eyed to avoid being caught. It's really very cute.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

You have to admit, if he could vote he would make it the "Kipling Toy of the Year", rated four paws up and a tail wag! That is so cute that he is determined to have HIS ball. Love your photos and captions, just don't lose that ball.


----------



## KSC

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> You have to admit, if he could vote he would make it the "Kipling Toy of the Year", rated four paws up and a tail wag! That is so cute that he is determined to have HIS ball. Love your photos and captions, just don't lose that ball.


LOL...he totally would .... He is so clear about what he loves and he will go seek it out at every opportunity. The ball is currently on a window sill safe and sound. Kipling is sleeping it off under my desk


----------



## mintchip

Hmmmmmmmmm! A Havanese Forum soft squishy ball LOL :biggrin1time to get to work)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

That is a good idea, do you think we could make a red squishy ball and sell it??? Rescue?


----------



## Missy

sell it finance the forum! but Cash likes blue please!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Hummmmm, ideas everyone? I guess Kipling has to approve since the Forum Ball was his idea!


----------



## KSC

Kipling says he's fine with it...but that his mommy doesn't sew...how would we make it? It's a totally cheap little ball...likely filled with that white stuffing used in pillows - not foam - more of a fibre fill, and then a red cloth cover...


----------



## mintchip

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Hummmmm, ideas everyone? I guess Kipling has to approve since the Forum Ball was his idea!


Oliver says--Hmmmm! Go for it! :juggle:
Hey Julie could you make some with your sewing machine? :biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

mintchip said:


> Oliver says--Hmmmm! Go for it! :juggle:
> Hey Julie could you make some with your sewing machine? :biggrin1:


That was the only answer I could come up with....Julie, Julie, Julie, Julie,Julie...to coin an old song...:-} this is probably way too simple for Julie..but hey, it can't hurt to ask, Oliver and Comet and Kipling have status!!! :-}


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> That was the only answer I could come up with....Julie, Julie, Julie, Julie,Julie...to coin an old song...:-} this is probably way too simple for Julie..but hey, it can't hurt to ask, Oliver and Comet and Kipling have status!!! :-}


Oh I forgot to mention, I can't sew, but I can stuff!!


----------



## krandall

Mom's putting her make-up on. That can't be a good thing. She only does that when she's leaving me. Do you think, if I look pathetic enough, she'll stay home with me?

BTW, Kipling, they GAVE me that sock in the corner. But I can't think about socks at a time like this... I'm just too depressed.:violin:


----------



## mintchip

:hurt::hurt::hurt:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

krandall said:


> Mom's putting her make-up on. That can't be a good thing. She only does that when she's leaving me. Do you think, if I look pathetic enough, she'll stay home with me?
> 
> BTW, Kipling, they GAVE me that sock in the corner. But I can't think about socks at a time like this... I'm just too depressed.:violin:


Now those eyes could bring in HRI to see what is going on!!! He really looks pathetic. Don't think I have ever seen a "POUT" before, but now I have. Boy he could get anything out of me, what a sweet little guy.


----------



## KSC

OMG!! Kodi has so perfected the POUT!


----------



## KSC

Now I must say...as I wrote my last comment I could see Kipling from my office - he is leashed in the family room....here is what he looks like...now if you had audio all you would hear is the most pitiful little short whimper's...he's dying to get to where I am....

Kipling says - I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed to lick you now mommy.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

KSC said:


> Now I must say...as I wrote my last comment I could see Kipling from my office - he is leashed in the family room....here is what he looks like...now if you had audio all you would hear is the most pitiful little short whimper's...he's dying to get to where I am....
> 
> Kipling says - I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed to lick you now mommy.
> 
> View attachment 29035


Now I know Rescue will be there soon:biggrin1:


----------



## KSC

Ha ha! Not to worry - Mr. Furry got through to me...seconds later he was in my arms licking my nose. Very persuasive


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

KSC said:


> Ha ha! Not to worry - Mr. Furry got through to me...seconds later he was in my arms licking my nose. Very persuasive


I bet, he is just too pitiful watching you...that face could be used on a resue/adoption page he was so obviously upset!!!


----------



## Laurasch

It was like manna from heaven guys! 
It was incredible! 
I was looking up at this big white thing, not touching anything, _reeallly_, and pow! right out of the sky, all the underwear and socks you could ever dream of.

Now about ownership, I figure whatever I can cover I can claim, right?
I must be right cause Mommy just walked in, saw this, looked a bit stunned, and then just left. She didn't even try to get anything back, instead she started laughing hysterically and muttering something like 'must get camera'.

_- Tucker_


----------



## Sheri

Love the photos, ladies!! They always give me smiles! Kodi has surely perfected the beseeching look, and Kipling is close behind! And all the ball shots...! 

"Little" Tucker looks so pleased...maybe even smug? Eureka! Happy boy!


----------



## krandall

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Now those eyes could bring in HRI to see what is going on!!! He really looks pathetic. Don't think I have ever seen a "POUT" before, but now I have. Boy he could get anything out of me, what a sweet little guy.


I don't think I make matters any better by laughing when he puts this face on.<g> I wonder if Sandi's trainer has come across THIS way that Havs "control" their people!:laugh:


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> Now I must say...as I wrote my last comment I could see Kipling from my office - he is leashed in the family room....here is what he looks like...now if you had audio all you would hear is the most pitiful little short whimper's...he's dying to get to where I am....
> 
> Kipling says - I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed to lick you now mommy.
> 
> View attachment 29035


Looks like Kipling is coming in a close second in the pout department. Kodi says to tell him he needs to show a bit more white below the eye. And the whining and whimpering don't work. If you're TRULY depressed, the only sounds you can make are intermittent great, deep sighs.:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Now I know Rescue will be there soon:biggrin1:


If I tried to tie Kodi up in another room, I'd need to use a chain... he chews through leashes like butter. Then HRI would REALLY be after me!!!


----------



## KSC

OMG Karen you're so funny - "intermittent great, deep sighs" - so true!

Laura I died laughing over Tucker's little story.

And yes Flynn...pitiful works every time on me!


----------



## waybrook

This thread is too funny - its my morning dose of sunshine!


----------



## KSC

OK...who took my red ball? Comet? Oliver? I know it was here...









niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice try....everyone knows that ball is ORANGE...


----------



## KSC

Three guesses who keeps losing his ball accidently on purpose under the chair...


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> OK...who took my red ball? Comet? Oliver? I know it was here...
> 
> View attachment 29044
> 
> 
> niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice try....everyone knows that ball is ORANGE...
> 
> View attachment 29045


:amenlease leave a message and they will get back to you as soon as possible!
They are out playing *ball* :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

LMBO !!!


----------



## pjewel

I don't know Bailey, you look like a boy but you smell like a girl..


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

How cute is that!!! They are darling and little precious Ruby is watching with interest! 
I love the three Havs and the colors, all beautiful..


----------



## CelesteE

Mom, are you done yet?? I'm tired of sitting here, and I'd like to pull that bow off!


----------



## letter4tony

Comet playing with his favorite toy....


----------



## pjewel

Cute photo and I love that crocheted (?) dress.


----------



## pjewel

Oh gosh, look at that cutie patootie face as he runs with his football.


----------



## letter4tony

Mochi, who thinks he looks ridiculous in his Santa hat.


----------



## CelesteE

pjewel said:


> Cute photo and I love that crocheted (?) dress.


Yes, it is crocheted (I did it myself!). She is such a small little girl, I have a hard time finding clothes to fit her... I'm a horror at sewing, but love to crochet.


----------



## susieg

KSC said:


> Three guesses who keeps losing his ball accidently on purpose under the chair...


Ha ha! Lola does that all the time. Drives me CUH-RAZY!!!


----------



## marjrc

Great picture of your 3, Geri! Milo looks like a small boy - is he much smaller compared to Bailey? 

A football playing Havanese! Why not? Cute!


----------



## pjewel

marjrc said:


> Great picture of your 3, Geri! Milo looks like a small boy - is he much smaller compared to Bailey?
> 
> A football playing Havanese! Why not? Cute!


Marj,

Milo is on the smaller side. He was 11 lbs. before his neutering, but he's definitely gained weight since then (which worries me a little). Bailey is a little blimp. Not fat really but solid. I'm not sure what he weighs but I think it has to be over 15 lbs. Bailey's hair is very thick, where Milo's is fine and incredibly silky so I'm sure that accounts for his appearing much bigger as well. With Ruby, we have yet to see. She is growing like a weed though.


----------



## KSC

susieg said:


> Ha ha! Lola does that all the time. Drives me CUH-RAZY!!!


Does Lola then dig like crazy and make all kinds of noise until you help her?


----------



## marjrc

I understand the hair thing, Geri. Ricky looks enormous compared to Sammy because of his height and tons of hair.


----------



## dana77pbg

*Bigger Than a Bread Box?*








*Take My Word for It...It's NOT Bigger Than a Bread Box ...But I Love It!​*


----------



## krandall

OK, Kipling, eat your heart out. You can keep the socks!


----------



## dana77pbg

Fantastic!


----------



## waybrook

What is it about our underwear?????


----------



## Maxmom

*KODI!!! *


----------



## KSC

krandall said:


> OK, Kipling, eat your heart out. You can keep the socks!


OMG I'm dying! Kipling says....been there..done that.


----------



## krandall

Of course my husband couldn't have been prouder. Growing up right in Daddy's foot steps.


----------



## Missy

So Karen, what was Kodi's technique? LOL.

can't resist posting Cash's panty raid again.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6568&highlight=panty+raid


----------



## krandall

It was sort of a snatch-and-run as I was moving laundry from the dryer into the clothes basket.

You gals have taught me well though... My first impulse was to chase him down and get my bra back. Then I thought, "No, wait, MUST GET CAMERA first!"hoto:

ound:


----------



## mintchip

Really?? Tell me more Oliver :biggrin1:


----------



## Lunastar

Aw too cute, IF my girls could get my bra they would destroy it. They see it come out and know I'm headed out somewhere. LOL Thank you for all the laughs.


----------



## Lunastar

This way, He went this way!









Just had bath... Must...Roll...ahhhhh









As you can see, winter left only weeds in my yard.


----------



## Evye's Mom

You say tomato, I say tomahtouke:

You say it's comb out time and I say WHY?????? :suspicious:


----------



## mintchip

LOL


----------



## Laurasch

Don't forget to buy chicken!!!


----------



## krandall

Lunastar said:


> Aw too cute, IF my girls could get my bra they would destroy it. They see it come out and know I'm headed out somewhere. LOL Thank you for all the laughs.


Oh, I'm sure if he had it for any length of time he'd destroy it... He only had it long enough for me to grab the camera and take a quick shot. Then I rescued it, pronto!<g>


----------



## marjrc

Too funny! ound: Laura, great caption! lol


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I love the Santa hat Mochi, and that RLH with a football is great Comet! I love these photos! But I really love that doll baby with the bow and dress! Awww, so cute, they are all special and I love getting to see them!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Evye's Mom said:


> You say tomato, I say tomahtouke:
> 
> You say it's comb out time and I say WHY?????? :suspicious:


Surely NOT!! Didn't you just do that???


----------



## Mom2Izzo

This thread NEVER gets old. I need to add some new ones


----------



## CinnCinn

Really??? Mom, my picture on the cards is enough...you're a little over the top if you think I'm gonna learn to play rummy.

Laura, your puppy is looking so cute!


----------



## Laurasch

Ahhh, com'on Mom. What do you mean I gotta share with Pepper?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Here is a picture peering out the window.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Surely NOT!! Didn't you just do that???


Flynn, that's all I do is comb, comb, comb. Rain, sleet, snow, sun and tornados.


----------



## Evye's Mom

HavaneseSoon said:


> Here is a picture peering out the window.


What does Dexter see ??? Cute.


----------



## galaxie

"What do you mean, I'm not supposed to have this sock, mom? I heard you and dad giggling and saying how cute that "Kipling" is, and he always has a sock!"


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Evye's Mom said:


> Flynn, that's all I do is comb, comb, comb. Rain, sleet, snow, sun and tornados.


Oh goodness! I see my little guy is keeping me busy, he needs another bath tomorrow, and I am still getting some small mats out. And his coat is not at all thick like your boys' coats! But your guys look great..


----------



## mintchip

galaxie said:


> "What do you mean, I'm not supposed to have this sock, mom? I heard you and dad giggling and saying how cute that "Kipling" is, and he always has a sock!"


ound:ound:


----------



## KSC

galaxie said:


> "What do you mean, I'm not supposed to have this sock, mom? I heard you and dad giggling and saying how cute that "Kipling" is, and he always has a sock!"


OMG I died laughing when I saw this! Thanks for making my evening!


----------



## KSC

You're kidding right? You want a post grooming photo now? Can't your forum friends wait? I'm kinda busy...


----------



## mintchip

LOL!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Great follow through pictures with discussions! LOL. This is great!


----------



## KSC

Oh come on...you think this says I have a problem? I simply thought it would be nice to offset a picture of me with this nice pair of turquoise socks from the laundry. I totally didn't NEED to grab them....


----------



## marjrc

Cindy, where did you get playing cards with your Havs' photo?? Would love that for my mother.

Laura, great caption! lol


----------



## galaxie

"What do you mean, I'll turn into 'Pinocchio'? I'm telling you, I only stole the sock because I thought you wanted me to!"


----------



## ksj123

Kipling cracks me up. He is to die for.


----------



## Missy

galaxie said:


> "What do you mean, I'll turn into 'Pinocchio'? I'm telling you, I only stole the sock because I thought you wanted me to!"


toooooo cuuuuttttte!


----------



## KSC

galaxie said:


> "What do you mean, I'll turn into 'Pinocchio'? I'm telling you, I only stole the sock because I thought you wanted me to!"


So funny! And such pretty markings on the ears!


----------



## hav2

Can you please teach your two-legged children that the sidewalk chalk goes ON THE SIDEWALK?????


----------



## Evye's Mom

hav2 said:


> Can you please teach your two-legged children that the sidewalk chalk goes ON THE SIDEWALK?????


Now that was cute. Very cute.


----------



## pjewel

hav2 said:


> Can you please teach your two-legged children that the sidewalk chalk goes ON THE SIDEWALK?????


Poor baby. It's hard to be the canvas, isn't it sweetheart.


----------



## Sheri

Awwwwww...


----------



## mintchip

I would have asked but you were on the phone!!!!! Wasn't that nice of me? :biggrin1: 
OK it was Comet's idea? 
Hmmmmm Kipling's?
Ricky and Sammy? 
Tucker?
Ginger?................:suspicious:
PS-*Happy Easter break!!!!*:whoo:


----------



## mintchip

*....Sir Winston?
OK OK I'm Oliver and I found the eggs :tape:*


----------



## KSC

Oh Oliver! You are SO photogenic!


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL You all crack me up.


----------



## LuckyOne

I was just trying to help daddy...


----------



## LuckyOne

Can I haz cheeze pleeze?


----------



## LuckyOne

Really??? A snuggie!!! Really???


----------



## KSC

LuckyOne said:


> I was just trying to help daddy...


OK THAT face would get away with murder at my house!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

KSC said:


> OK THAT face would get away with murder at my house!


I agree, that face could move mountains!!


----------



## mintchip

Comet's coming got protect my stash..........


----------



## herrick51

OK - after a freak snowstorm today (April 2):

*" I guess I should wear those snowboots, Mom. . . .!"*


----------



## Maxmom

Brody looks like he's wearing snow boxing gloves! lol


----------



## mintchip

WOW Mary! I'm sure glad we don't have to deal with snow Sending warm hugs to Brody


----------



## herrick51

Brody had sooooo much fun running and playing in the snow (we call him Mush - Puppy!) til his feet got so bug he was tripping! I had to put him in the tub with watm water to melt them!


----------



## herrick51

whoops - I meant his feet got big (or huge)


----------



## Missy

How come Alpha isn't home yet?


----------



## mintchip

WOW Missy that second photo looks just like Oliver!!! Their color pattern is almost identical!


----------



## Missy

That is truly a compliment Sally as you know how much I LOVE Oliver. Jasper does get darker the longer his coat gets, but I don't think he is as gold as Oliver, it is more of a Griege!


----------



## marjrc

Oliver, Ricky and Sammy told me it wasn't them, hon. I'm sorry, but looks like you're on your own. BUT, you do make a most handsome thief! :biggrin1:

LOVE the Pinocchio nose on Roscoe!! lol

OMG, those snowballs. You poor, poor dear. Or should I say "poor mommy"!


----------



## mintchip

From our house to all of you.......... :grouphug:


----------



## kloie's mom

this is an awesome thread


----------



## Lunastar

Thank you! I love this thread!


----------



## MyLittleStogie

*Happy Easter!*

"Mom, mom! I found this rabbit hopping around outside... And you will never believe this, he was carrying a basket full of chocolate eggs!! What's up with that??!!! ... I figured something was fishy about the whole thing, so shook him around a little, waited till he stopped moving, and then brought him in here for you!! Did I do good mom??!!"


----------



## mintchip

Comet says--*YOU* try it? 
Oliver says- "*No you try it!* 
They both say"Let's ask Stoogie he found a crazy rabbit?":biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Jackie says, "I wasn't too sure about this place but today I got a pretty dress to keep me warm since my hair is so short. We all got a Greenie that the lady called a tooth chewy and it was yummy. Toys too. I think this place is pretty good and they even let me lie on the back of the couch for my naps. We all went for a walk yesterday after Bo and I got new harnesses; Scooter, Murphy, and Gracie showed us all the good places to smell and potty on their street!"


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Jackie looks so beautiful in her new dress. Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## pjewel

Aw, love them all. Methinks I'm falling in love with Jackie. She's such a beauty and wears her soul on the outside. Give her an extra kiss for me.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Jackie is beautiful regardless, but can you imagine her in a full coat. I am assuming GORGEOUS.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Today in our Church Bulletin there were Lillies placed In Honor of All the Animals Who Give Us Unconditional Love. Jackie is surely just one of the latest to demonstrate how quickly they can respond to love and positive conditions. Thanks to all the Fosters and Rescue and everyone who finds a place in their heart for these little guys and gals! Thanks to all who helped me with Sir Winston. Love is what multiplies when you give it away!!


----------



## waybrook

Stogie you are such a brave guy capturing that bunny!

What sweet sentiments Flynn - its so true that our hearts are warmed by the unconditional love of our pets - I can only hope and pray to be as loving and forgiving as they are!

Happy Easter to all our Hav friends...


----------



## krandall

When will the doggie cousins be getting here, Mom?


----------



## Sheri

Kodi's back is so pretty! The little bit of gray is tantalizing... makes me want to run my fingers through it.


----------



## krandall

Sheri said:


> Kodi's back is so pretty! The little bit of gray is tantalizing... makes me want to run my fingers through it.


I love it, and I _do_ run my fingers through it.<g> OTOH, it's bit bitter-sweet... it's his belton markings coming through, and I know someday all the "baby white" on his back is likely to be gone.


----------



## Sheri

Maybe not, Karen... Tucker has a bit of ticking, too, but it isn't taking over.


----------



## krandall

Sheri said:


> Maybe not, Karen... Tucker has a bit of ticking, too, but it isn't taking over.


I'll keep my fingers crossed then!


----------



## mintchip

Then what did you say?


----------



## Evye's Mom

mintchip said:


> Then what did you say?


So cute.


----------



## Lunastar

Who Me?










It was Gabe I tell you!










Not Me!


----------



## Scooter's Family

That "Who me?" shot is the cutest thing ever!!!


----------



## Sheri

Calendar shot!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Kodi is darling. Hope he did not have to wait too long!


----------



## Leslie

Beth~ Those shots are adorable! 

I did notice you can easily read your name and most of your phone# on those 1st two shots. Since this is a public forum, you may want to go in and blur it so you don't get any "crazies" calling you


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Leslie said:


> Beth~ Those shots are adorable!
> 
> I did notice you can easily read your name and most of your phone# on those 1st two shots. Since this is a public forum, you may want to go in and blur it so you don't get any "crazies" calling you


I noticed that too, TMI, probably for the public..


----------



## Scooter's Family

Jackie is thinking, "Can I please just take my nap?"


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Scooter's Family said:


> Jackie is thinking, "Can I please just take my nap?"


On Ann, that is the sweetest photo. I am sure Jackie is having good dreams!! Thanks to you and your family!!


----------



## Lunastar

Leslie said:


> Beth~ Those shots are adorable!
> 
> I did notice you can easily read your name and most of your phone# on those 1st two shots. Since this is a public forum, you may want to go in and blur it so you don't get any "crazies" calling you


Oh thanks Leslie. I never even gave that tag a thought. I will do that now.


----------



## Lunastar

Scooter's Family said:


> Jackie is thinking, "Can I please just take my nap?"


Aw that bed looks so comfy. Sweet dreams Jackie.


----------



## mintchip

Scooter's Family said:


> That "Who me?" shot is the cutest thing ever!!!


I love it too!


----------



## Lunastar

Daddy's home!









Daddy tastes good










Hello Daddy!


----------



## Lunastar

I see room for more Havs on that lap! Don't you? hahahaha


----------



## marjrc

Luna, your pictures are to die for! Or should I say, your Havs are to die for. lol What a great caption for that 'who me?' picture. LOL

Jackie's having a great hair day, Ann. I love how her ears are laid out. Her body looks like shiny velvet.  

Comet, you hunkaroo you!!! I think your haircut is one of the best Hav haircuts around! Always love seeing you and your bro. 

Kodi looks like a little man. I love when my two stand like that too.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Scooter's Family said:


> Jackie is thinking, "Can I please just take my nap?"


Heart throbber attack. Melts my heart. She is so "at home" and content.


----------



## onemoreokie

"Maybe being buried alive wouldn't be so bad"


----------



## kelrobin

I have just had my Hav fix for the day. These photos kill me!!!!!


----------



## pjewel

Oh Luna, I love those pictures. I can feel their excitement as they stand on the sill looking out, watching for daddy.


----------



## mintchip

I really had it first! Oliver is trying to take it from ME!


----------



## mintchip

*NO WAY!!! I had it first!I'm telling on you Comet*


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL Comet and Oliver sound just like my kids did. haha


----------



## galaxie

LET ME OUT!! NO? OK I'll just sleep.


----------



## Evye's Mom

_WILL TRADE.....TWO BOYS FOR TWO, THREE, FOUR GIRLS_

_FUZZY BUTT TAYLOR_









_FUZZY BUTT BENTLEY_









_NO SO FUZZY BUTT EVYE_


----------



## marltonmommy

Luna, those photos with your husband are wonderful! Looks like my house, my husband comes home, gets on the floor and the lovin begins! So awesome! I love it!


----------



## marjrc

Evye, I'll take your boys for my teen daughter! She's very clean. :biggrin1: 

I'm not sure what your dog's name is, "onemoreokie", but I love that picture!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Can Murphy go with Taylor and Bentley! I swear he brings in half the yard with him.

We're hoping for rain today to wash away the pollen that is covering everything, including the 5 dogs!


----------



## SMARTY

OH My Gosh, I've been away from this thread too long. It gives me my morning smile and laugh.

"Who Me" could be a poster.

"Jackie" looks so content.

Who could resist that baby buried in the toys? What a face!

Oliver and Comet I'll steal if I ever got the chance. I love those boys.

That is a real sleeping beauty.

Sharlene, be careful what you trade for, Smarty and Galen give their brush, my broom and vacuum a job several times a day.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Scooter's Family said:


> Can Murphy go with Taylor and Bentley! I swear he brings in half the yard with him.
> 
> We're hoping for rain today to wash away the pollen that is covering everything, including the 5 dogs!


Ann, the pollen. Is it just me or is it terrible this year?

Those tree seed worms are AWFUL. If you could see my house !! Fuzzy worm infestation.


----------



## mintchip

*Comet "Oh my gosh.......all this talk about top knots and she did it to me too! I can't wait to get it out (I've been trying too!)
HELP ME OLIVER........"*








*"I don't want one either" says Oliver*


----------



## krandall

Poor Comet!!! Kodi says he'll come and pull it out for you. He's good at pulling stuffing out of pillows, so he thinks he can handle that weenie little elastic!


----------



## mintchip

krandall said:


> Poor Comet!!! Kodi says he'll come and pull it out for you. He's good at pulling stuffing out of pillows, so he thinks he can handle that weenie little elastic!


Yes but can you make sure she won't do it again? How about coming and staying for awhile? :biggrin1:


----------



## Lunastar

Evye's Mom said:


> _WILL TRADE.....TWO BOYS FOR TWO, THREE, FOUR GIRLS_
> 
> _FUZZY BUTT TAYLOR_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _FUZZY BUTT BENTLEY_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _NO SO FUZZY BUTT EVYE_


ROFL! My girls were coming in covered in this oak pollen for months. We would spend an hour picking them off for ten minutes worth of run time. God forbid someone got rolled. OY!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Evye is avoiding the grass (Good girl Evye), why she only has one solo fuzzy worm on her butt. All the seeds fall off and the thin viney thing stays stuck in/on them. Oh boy !! Can't wait for this to be over with.


----------



## Evye's Mom

mintchip said:


> Yes but can you make sure she won't do it again? How about coming and staying for awhile? :biggrin1:


Comet looks adorable in his topknot. Tell Oliver :nono:

Not that :nono: works in this house either.


----------



## krandall

mintchip said:


> Yes but can you make sure she won't do it again? How about coming and staying for awhile? :biggrin1:


I don't know... she won't put one in MY hair, will she? Maybe I'll stay under my Mom's desk!


----------



## mintchip

krandall said:


> I don't know... she won't put one in MY hair, will she? Maybe I'll stay under my Mom's desk!


:biggrin1: Don't worry Oliver got it out while she was on the phone! :biggrin1:


----------



## Maxmom

I thought I'd be smart, so I bought a onsie for Max, hoping it would keep that pesky pollen from being trapped in his fur.

The body language speaks for itself.


----------



## mintchip

Hey Max!


----------



## Missy

awww poor Max! but Cooper seems to thrilled about Max's uncertainty! too cute.


----------



## nicole2512

*Freshly dressed hair - freshly ruined! Part I*

Hilda hates to be groomed.

My father cut her hair a little: her bangs, her underbelly, her paws etc. without asking me and he did not do a really good job :frusty: so I did my best to straighten it out and afterwards I had to groom her thoroughly - and she just hated it - so now a little picture story :

Pic 1: Hilda - freshly groomed
Pic 2: now a little closer
Pic 3: Hey - I do look beautifully, don't I?
Pic 4: Now you can see my little face a littler closer...
Pic 5: after all this, I do deserve to be petted intensly by my granny...


----------



## nicole2512

*Freshly dressed hair - freshly ruined! Part II*

Pic 6: a little relaxing and watching and thinking about what to do next...
Pic 7: Hmmm, what shall I do next??
Pic 8: Hmm, I do not like to be groomed, it just doesn't match to my personality ... hmm
Pic 9: Exactly, I just tumble up my hair 

BORN TO BE WILD! eace:


----------



## KSC

Messy Hilda picture is priceless


----------



## Maxmom

Loved that last photo of Hilda! lol


----------



## galaxie

I smell........I smell.......I smell..........


----------



## Mom2Izzo

galaxie said:


> I smell........I smell.......I smell..........


LOL Natalie!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Maxmom said:


> I thought I'd be smart, so I bought a onsie for Max, hoping it would keep that pesky pollen from being trapped in his fur.
> 
> The body language speaks for itself.


POOR MAX! LMBO!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Ha ha Mom! You just spent an hour grooming me but look at me NOW!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

I love my carrot. Don't get TOO close!









Um, Mom, I said not to get too close. This is MY carrot!









Ok, you were warned Mom! You touch that carrot and I am going to rip your hand off!









Ok, remember the part about ripping your hand off Mom? I was only kidding! I am your sweet boy again


----------



## KSC

Oh my goodness he's so adorable!


----------



## mintchip

Oliver says "Izzo step away from the carrot you are to attached!"
PS-I want to play with it!


----------



## KSC

Did someone say carrot?


----------



## Mom2Izzo

For all of you Cassie/Izzo picture lovers- here you go!

Searching for sticks, where are the sticks??









Cassie :Hey Izzo! I got the stick and you didn't! 
Izzo: You better let me have it NOW!









Cassie: I said back off fluffy butt! 
Izzo: Nanny nanny boo boo! Just watch me- I will get your stick!









Izzo: I'm so close!! Not afraid of you big girl!!!









Izzo: ALMOST THERE! 
Cassie: I'm NOT letting go!









Izzo: Ha ha! I GOT the stick Cassie! 
Cassie: I lost to that little scruffball AGAIN :/ Hanging my head in SHAME!!!









Cassie: I am 82 pounds! How did I lose out to that little shrimp?
Izzo: I get my way EVERY time! 









Izzo: SWEET VICTORY!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

KSC said:


> Did someone say carrot?
> 
> View attachment 29435


Izzo to Kipling : DON't EVEN THINK ABOUT EATING MY CARROT! LOL


----------



## Mom2Izzo

mintchip said:


> Oliver says "Izzo step away from the carrot you are to attached!"
> PS-I want to play with it!


Izzo to Oliver: I don't share my carrot!!!! Tell your mom to buy you one


----------



## KSC

Mom2Izzo said:


> Izzo to Kipling : DON't EVEN THINK ABOUT EATING MY CARROT! LOL


Could care less about the carrot....very busy right now anyway...


----------



## Maxmom

ound:ound: That was all so funny and wonderful photography! ound:ound:


----------



## Lunastar

All of these are just so funny. I do believe Max is looking for the doggy abuse hotline number. LOL Izzo and Cassie are so beautiful together.


----------



## kelrobin

> I thought I'd be smart, so I bought a onsie for Max, hoping it would keep that pesky pollen from being trapped in his fur.


Janan, as funny as the video is, the best part is listening to you getting tickled at Max! Jackson does the same thing whenever he has ever had on any kind of sweater or clothes . . . he just freezes.

Hilda, Roscoe, Izzo & Cassie, and Kipling, you all are too cute! Love Izzo's ferocious snarling


----------



## galaxie

Whatchu talkin' about, carrots? I've got me a doughnut and it's goooooooood! (can someone get it off my nose?)


----------



## mintchip

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip

*Hey Friends--- Let's join together and get funny photos of THEM :biggrin1:*


----------



## SMARTY

Maxmom said:


> I thought I'd be smart, so I bought a onsie for Max, hoping it would keep that pesky pollen from being trapped in his fur.


Poor Max that is just too funny.


----------



## SMARTY

nicole2512 said:


> Pic 6: a little relaxing and watching and thinking about what to do next...
> Pic 7: Hmmm, what shall I do next??
> Pic 8: Hmm, I do not like to be groomed, it just doesn't match to my personality ... hmm
> Pic 9: Exactly, I just tumble up my hair
> 
> BORN TO BE WILD! eace:


She is darling, the pictures are precious.


----------



## SMARTY

Izzo you better be glad Cassie is so good natured. One bite and you could be history. Very funny story.......


----------



## marjrc

Janan, just like Kathie mentioned, I too was LOL at you more than at Max. You were giggling and it was just so funny seeing poor, poor Max shamed into not moving. Honestly, mom!  

Love the Hilda pictures!! 

Oliver, you get away from that camera right now! No way do we want the tables turned on us. Just accept that we can't resist taking pics of your adorable selves and love to share with the rest of the Hav nuts around here. :biggrin1: 

LOVE all the captions and pictures!!!!


----------



## Cailleach

What's Up With That...???


----------



## mintchip

Give it back!


----------



## mintchip

Thanks


----------



## marjrc

"Monte, if your new brother or sister keeps trying to steal your blue ball, just let me know and I'll send you mine. I know it's not the same one, but it tastes GREAT and is a lot of fun!!"

View attachment 29465


View attachment 29467


----------



## marjrc

"Michael, why won't you let me up there with you?"

View attachment 29468


"Fine. I'll sit right here then.. sigh..... "

View attachment 29469


----------



## marjrc

"Hey Mom! Guess which end my head is at. C'mon, guess!!"

View attachment 29470


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Poor Max, he is not happy with his new clothes!! He looks like he is asking for help!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Jackie says, "I'm gonna get you, Bo!" Bo says, "No you're not, I'm gonna get you!"


----------



## marjrc

Ann, that is the perfect caption for that photo! Too darn cute!


----------



## mintchip

Ann it is great to see them having fun! 
I know I would flunk fostering 101 but thank you for all the work you do!


----------



## Kathie

I love ALL the pictures! They just make my day!

I know I'm a little late on this thought but about the oak squigglies (that's what I call them!) lightly running a slicker brush over them will take them right out. Still not fun but better than doing by hand and getting the seeds all over the place! I have been dreading them for a month now and I agree that they are definitely worse this year. My DH has been blowing off the patio twice a day and it is just covered with them. Also, for the first time ever it looks like a sea of them on our pond and I've never seen them on there before! I am now keeping a little slicker brush at each door!


----------



## Lindzarie

You should have taken me to dinner with you!!


----------



## Lunastar

marjrc said:


> "Hey Mom! Guess which end my head is at. C'mon, guess!!"


ROFL that is too cute!


----------



## Lunastar

Scooter's Family said:


> Jackie says, "I'm gonna get you, Bo!" Bo says, "No you're not, I'm gonna get you!"


Oh Ann, they looks so happy now! Thank you!


----------



## Maxmom

Ann, that picture of Jackie and Bo is abstract art! It's stricking.

Gizmo, you are a stinker! lol


----------



## Cailleach

marjrc said:


> "Hey Mom! Guess which end my head is at. C'mon, guess!!"
> 
> View attachment 29470


Bwahhha ha. so true!!!


----------



## nicole2512

I am coming, Mom - as fast as I can .... do not go without me.. I am flying...


----------



## mintchip

Hummmmm! Just a minute let me clean the screen for you!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Kathie said:


> I love ALL the pictures! They just make my day!
> 
> I know I'm a little late on this thought but about the *oak squigglies (that's what I call them!) lightly running a slicker brush over them will take them right out*. Still not fun but better than doing by hand and getting the seeds all over the place! I have been dreading them for a month now and I agree that they are definitely worse this year. My DH has been blowing off the patio twice a day and it is just covered with them. Also, for the first time ever it looks like a sea of them on our pond and I've never seen them on there before! I am now keeping a little slicker brush at each door!


OH MAN! I HATE those things! I love what you call them LOL! Slickers are GREAT for getting those out. They make such a mess :/


----------



## Mom2Izzo

mintchip said:


> Hummmmm! Just a minute let me clean the screen for you!


Oh Sally I LOVE this picture!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

nicole2512 said:


> I am coming, Mom - as fast as I can .... do not go without me.. I am flying...


Nicole- that picture is hysterical!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Loving the new pictures everyone!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Please don't say that "oak squiggly word":tape:..... It's a bad, bad word and makes our Mom NUTS.



















Potty x 100 daily x 100 clean off oak worms x vacuum 100 times a day, still find them every where....oak wormy squiggles are a no-no.:tape:


----------



## galaxie

Mom, wouldya put that camera away so we can play? SHEESH!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Hmmmmm! Sharlene, I don't envy you right now Sir Winston's hair is shorter on the rear, thanks to my scissors and his bad hair days..so he is almost like a Lowchen, with the little rear cut down, and is not dragging in anything now. Of course his coat is not beautiful like your gal and guys either :-{{


----------



## pjewel

Ah for the good old days of innocence.


----------



## mintchip

LOL Geri!!


----------



## waybrook

Poor Ruby....she looks so innocent in that picture - are you sure you're not making this stuff up Geri????


----------



## KSC

Oh oh...socks are missing again.....no one here but us throw cushions...


----------



## Maxmom

Sylvia, you could make a living coming up with those funny lines. That was so funny!


----------



## KSC

Aww...thank you! It's so much fun doing this kind of thing with all of you and our wonderful little furry subjects!


----------



## Poornima

Loving every picture, everyone! This thread is the best ever!


----------



## karin117

I think I love you....


----------



## Me+Sydney

What do you mean this is your spot? I think you are sorely mistaken...


----------



## Missy

LOL Allison, isn't it funny how much of a couch these "little" dogs take up?


----------



## KSC

How could you even infer that? I am so _not _on mommy and daddy's bed without permission!









Oh...you've come a little closer....oh...hi...how you doin?


----------



## Kathie

That Kipling is such a cutie!


----------



## Lunastar

I'z not Cat?










Youz sure I'z not Cat?










Oh I'z dog!










MMM Dog smellz goood!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Cassie wins! What a face! 

She was making a good case for getting some kitty food, what with the cat bell she wears. 8)


----------



## Lunastar

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Cassie wins! What a face!
> 
> She was making a good case for getting some kitty food, what with the cat bell she wears. 8)


She is so fast I had to put a bell on her so I can find her. LOL


----------



## Maxmom

If I stand here long enough, maybe this wind will blow this stupid shirt off of me.


----------



## Leslie

Janan, that's hysterical! ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Maxmom

Will somebody _please_ tell my mom she _*has no taste*_!


----------



## karin117

Ahhh, the pyjamas picture is hysterical!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I absolutely love this thread. Geri, are they trying to escape too? Cassie looks so sweet! Someone told me to tell Janan she has NO TASTE! And isn't it against some law to wake up a little Hav trying to get his rest?


----------



## LuvCicero

This thread makes my morning coffee even better. Love all the pictures and lol's.


----------



## mintchip

LuvCicero said:


> This thread makes my morning coffee even better. Love all the pictures and lol's.


This thread makes the whole day better!!! Love it! :grouphug:


----------



## Maxmom

*Kipling?????????????* Fess-up! _Where is my sock?_


----------



## marjrc

Beth, omg, what a face!!! Those are great captions, and Cassie has the sweetest, most angelic face. sigh........ 

Janan, your purple grass is showing again. LMBO !


----------



## KSC

Maxmom said:


> *Kipling?????????????* Fess-up! _Where is my sock?_


Say what? I'm very busy with this tag I just ripped off the automan...no idea what you mean...









uh...oh...that?









Looks like a sock to me....no idea how THAT got THERE...busy with tag...


----------



## Maxmom

I haven't seen the sock. Have you, Max?








I've been busy...


----------



## Maxmom

I've been busy trying to figure out where that purple grass is that Marj is talking about. hmmm...








I bet that peanut butter has something to do with it.


----------



## mintchip

Maxmom said:


> I've been busy trying to figure out where that purple grass is that Marj is talking about. hmmm...


Oliver and Comet want to know why you are on their RUG!


----------



## Maxmom

Are you talking about this rug?


----------



## mintchip

I was thinking about this one


----------



## Maxmom

Your rug looks much nicer than mine. Mine is cheap! I got it at Marshals. But it's been great! I think the other picture looks more like mine, though.


----------



## mintchip

*YES, I see you and stay away from MY kong






*


----------



## mintchip

*Me too!







Hey Kipling they are sooooo much better than socks!*


----------



## Mom2Izzo

GREAT pics and comments Sally


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Bath time? Are you SERIOUS mom???


----------



## KSC

mintchip said:


> *Me too!
> View attachment 29593
> 
> Hey Kipling they are sooooo much better than socks!*


Good call dude! I'm pretty into my turquoise swirly too.


----------



## mintchip

*:gossip: Hey i like that cool drawing in back of you!
Tell your Mom to get the big ones (more treats to put inside for you) and more "free time" for her She'll love that
We are COOL BIG GUYS!*


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL Thank you all for this today! I needed it.


----------



## mintchip

I found my other one under the bed today! Hope the treat is still good


----------



## kimber

Hey Mom! I love this Havanese Forum! Lots of pretty girl havs!

Bentley


----------



## Scooter's Family

Jackie, "I've never had one of these before! I like these Pipsqueaks!"


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Hey Noah, that blueberry muffin looks REALLY good!









Can I have just ONE bite, PLEASE?









Ok if I can't have a bite of that muffin then how about I just give you a kiss?


----------



## mintchip

Mom2Izzo said:


> Hey Noah, that blueberry muffin looks REALLY good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have just ONE bite, PLEASE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok if I can't have a bite of that muffin then how about I just give you a kiss?


Awwwwwwwwwwwww! Sweet hoto:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

*Awww Mom it's called a DOG walk!!!*

Are you sure Picasso HAS to come with us? How about just you and Me Mom? :redface: It's called walking your DOG..:rockon:
OK, this is my froggie down/stay:angel: You got all my pictures now, where is my treat.hoto:


----------



## mintchip

He is adorable!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Are you sure Picasso HAS to come with us? How about just you and Me Mom? :redface: It's called walking your DOG..:rockon:
> OK, this is my froggie down/stay:angel: You got all my pictures now, where is my treat.hoto:


Just ADORABLE!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

kimber said:


> Hey Mom! I love this Havanese Forum! Lots of pretty girl havs!
> 
> Bentley


LOL That's so cute!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Scooter's Family said:


> Jackie, "I've never had one of these before! I like these Pipsqueaks!"


Jackie has the sweetest lil face!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

*Yes, I have a crate and a bed, soooooo???*

:yawn:No, I am not sleeping, just closed my eyes for a second! I'll go get in my bed in a minute.......


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

kimber said:


> Hey Mom! I love this Havanese Forum! Lots of pretty girl havs!
> 
> Bentley


Precious!!! I love this thread!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Scooter's Family said:


> Jackie, "I've never had one of these before! I like these Pipsqueaks!"


I love Jackie's pink harness too, she looks very content!! She is darling.


----------



## Brady's mom

I always love all these pictures and comments! Picasso looks like he is just too much! Glad to see they are such pals


----------



## krandall

mintchip said:


> *:gossip: Hey i like that cool drawing in back of you!
> Tell your Mom to get the big ones (more treats to put inside for you) and more "free time" for her She'll love that
> We are COOL BIG GUYS!*


Very cute picture, but what I want to know is what you stuff it with, and still have food to feed them at dinner! Kodi only gets 1/4c of kibble twice a day.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Flynn - I love that the cat came on the walk!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Thanks Ann, they do, all of them like to follow when I take a walk! Picasso just happened to be the one today! They are all getting used to having a D O G around again!


----------



## KSC

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Thanks Ann, they do, all of them like to follow when I take a walk! Picasso just happened to be the one today! They are all getting used to having a D O G around again!


That's so funny! D O G


----------



## mintchip

krandall said:


> Very cute picture, but what I want to know is what you stuff it with, and still have food to feed them at dinner! Kodi only gets 1/4c of kibble twice a day.


green beans,baby carrots and kibble


----------



## krandall

mintchip said:


> green beans,baby carrots and kibble


Great idea!!! I never thought of the veggies!


----------



## marjrc

Away for a few days and back to these fantastic photos and great captions! thanks, everyone!  Janan, are you blaming the video cam or the dogs for all the purple grass?? LOL


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

KSC said:


> That's so funny! D O G


That is right. They look down on that new creature!


----------



## mintchip

I'm in Cooper's toy box! Thank you Cooper that is so generous of you to give this to me.


----------



## mintchip

OH! :redface:You want ME to stay and be your toy??????????


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Brady's mom said:


> I always love all these pictures and comments! Picasso looks like he is just too much! Glad to see they are such pals


Thanks, they are pals on a minute to minute basis, getting better with time. Actually the tricky part is getting to pet the cats, as Winston takes great offense at anyone else being in my lap. It is a work in progress but I have to say Winston is much better than I had ever dreamed he would be! Cats? They finally are coming out of hiding!


----------



## Missy

Cash: Yippeeeee it's spring!!!! 
Jasper: while you're up there let me inspect your undercarriage...


----------



## Missy

watch closely as I morph into another sort of creature....


----------



## Missy

you're going to post this on the forum aren't you?


----------



## Missy

if she's gonna post them anyways we might as well look the part...


----------



## mintchip

LOL


----------



## kimber

Missy, 
I love how happy Jasper & Cash look in your photos! That is what I love about havanese......when they run and play it looks like they are smiling!


----------



## krandall

Those are great Missy!!! You can REALLY see how much Jasper's hair has grown out when he runs like that!


----------



## Missy

thanks Karen...Cash is just as long... his coat just doesn't have the whoosh yet....maybe by the playdate.
Kimber, it makes me so happy to hear you say that! My boys are doing so well, but each of them have had their issues so it is nice to hear that new people on the forum think of them as happy havs...because that is what they are now.


----------



## marjrc

Flynn, one of our cats, Shadow, often walks with us when we're out with the dogs. People passing by always get a kick out of that.  

Missy, that one of Jasper with his tongue out is perfect!! lol


----------



## marjrc

*"Mom!! Don't photograph me looking like a drowned rat!" *eep:

View attachment 29689


*
"If you show this on the Hav Forum, I'll pout."*

View attachment 29690


*"There. See how nice I clean up once you take the time to brush and dry me? Is this my good side?"*

View attachment 29691


----------



## marjrc

*"Yummmmm.... The grass tastes sooooo good!"*

View attachment 29692


----------



## marjrc

*"It is TOTALLY not fair that you and Daddy went away for 3 days and didn't take me!! Pooh."*

View attachment 29693


----------



## mintchip

LOL! Love the captions and photos


----------



## Sheri

Love this thread!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Missy and Marj. Too sweet and funny. Thank you


----------



## Maxmom

Marj, those are precious pictures! :0)


----------



## Poornima

Missy, Benji LOVED the pictues. He kept licking them. 

Marj, great pictures!


----------



## gabdyl

I am so happy to be off of that plane ~ and I am SO excited to meet you!!!


----------



## Missy

OMG!!!!! furbaby peanut is so adorable and looks pretty calm for just having come off a plane.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Missy and Marj...such cute photos and hilarious captions. Handsome boys !!


----------



## clare

Dear little [furbaby] Peanut


----------



## clare

*Teddie and Dizzie.*

Who is the fairest of them all?


----------



## waybrook

We've been on vacation - catching up on the forum was high on my "to do" list! Y'all are so creative - this is the best!


----------



## krandall

THAT HAS to be a calendar picture!!! Remember to send it to Ryan!!!
(and you KNOW who that cat thinks is "fairest"<g>)


----------



## gabdyl

Are you sure you know what you're doing with that brush and blowdryer?? I can't see anything!!


----------



## mintchip

I'm having a *BAD hair day* and you take my picture??????


----------



## mintchip

*GIVE ME THAT CAMERA!!!!!!*


----------



## Missy

Oh Oliver, you couldn't have a bad hair day in a hurricane! look at those strawberry locks!


----------



## Sheri

I want to squeeze Peanut!


----------



## Leslie

gabdyl said:


> Are you sure you know what you're doing with that brush and blowdryer?? I can't see anything!!


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## mimismom

You are making me blush...


----------



## KSC

Oh my goodness...I've been busy and haven't been keeping up - all the pix and captions are terrrific. Thanks to everyone for keeping the smiles coming!


----------



## marjrc

Hysterical !! LOL That blow dried puppy caption is a hoot! ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

As a cat owner I appreciate the competition here! I say it is a tie for "fairest of them all"


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Missy said:


> Oh Oliver, you couldn't have a bad hair day in a hurricane! look at those strawberry locks!


I agree with Missy...not even in a hurricane, look at those eyes!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

gabdyl said:


> Are you sure you know what you're doing with that brush and blowdryer?? I can't see anything!!


Peanut is so cute, love the photos!!


----------



## clare

I don't know about Furbaby Peanut, it should be Fuzzbaby Peanut,what a little cuddly bear!


----------



## mellowbo

Pure Pleasure


----------



## mintchip

*Happy Earth Day!!!!!!!!!
Please be kind to the earth!*


----------



## mellowbo

Beautiful, Sally!


----------



## Tino'sMammi

I'm just blown away by how gorgous everyone's havs are! Awesome pics, and great captions.


----------



## Lunastar

Wow wonderful photos and great captions. Keep them coming I am addicted to this thread. lol


----------



## marjrc

Sally, that one MUST be sent to Ryan for the forum calendar!! Do it!


----------



## mintchip

Comet--- "Hey Oliver is this better??"
Oliver----"Quiet Comet! Just look happy so we can get this over with and get our treat!"


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL food motivated dogs, you have to love them. hahaha


----------



## mintchip

Lunastar said:


> ROFL food motivated dogs, you have to love them. hahaha


Not food motivated however Oliver will do anything for his favorite toy----
a little stuffed bear


----------



## Lunastar

Sounds like Zoey she loves her duck!


----------



## clare

Top Dog, [Dizzie and DH].


----------



## Lunastar

Wow just a beautiful coat. They match. LOL


----------



## marjrc

*"Hold on... stay still .... one move and I'm going to fly away!!!"*

View attachment 29837


*"Mommy, we just LOVE when you come out with us and play, play, play!"*

View attachment 29838


*
"Sammy, do you mind keeping watch for a while? I'm beat! All that RLH has knocked me out."

"Sure thing, bro.  "*

View attachment 29839


*
"Ummmm.... Sammy.... you let Mom get through and she's in my face with that thing again!! sigh....... "*

View attachment 29840


----------



## Maxmom

I love, love, love that pic of Dizzie and DH!

Marj, your pics are great! If those were wings instead of fur, Sammy would have taken flight for sure!


----------



## newhavaneselover

wait...you missed a spot, let me get it


----------



## Kathie

Dina, they're both adorable!


----------



## Maxmom

What an adorable picture!


----------



## clare

Two beautiful girls !


----------



## rdanielle

_No, we're not possessed at all... Hmm why does she have blue eyes while the rest of us have green...._


----------



## mintchip

*LOL*


----------



## SMARTY

I love this thread.


----------



## rdanielle

Starla (left) & Dulce (right)

Starla:Oh dear, Darth Vadar eyes and a retarded tongue.. What is up with that?!


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL Thank you everyone. Keep them coming!


----------



## KSC

OH...hey mommy....crazy thing...wind started blowing when you walked away from the laundry so I ... um... ....well I took care of it for you. I am so not here for the socks....


----------



## KSC

Lunastar said:


> Wow just a beautiful coat. They match. LOL


I thought the same thing....


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

"Hey Boss...whatcha wanna do today Boss? Huh Huh Huh?? Whatcha wanna do today Boss??"


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

This is Fame. "I run so FAST my tail can't keep up with me!!"


----------



## Pattie

Hey Mami,

Is dis ting a couch?


----------



## Missy

*ILTT*!!! (i love this thread) I thought it was time for another 4 letter sentence!


----------



## marjrc

Renee, that first one of all the pups lined up is so darn cute! They all look so much alike! 

Kipling, sorry sweetie, but BUSTED again!!  

Farah, that first 'boss' pic is hysterical ! It is perfect. lol


----------



## Pattie

*Pearl - dressed to kill*

'kay, I'm ready for my closeup now, if you're sure that I don't need the blue eye shadow.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Farah-That BOSS pic is cracking me up!!! I even made my husband come look at it!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Tryss, the 11 year old Aussie IS the boss. She is queen of the roost, and all the puppies know it, so that makes the picture even sweeter. She really was sucking up!! LOL

Here is Tryss in a rare moment of abandon with Demi. I think she said "I'll give you 10 seconds to get this outta your system, then its back to MY way!!"


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> OH...hey mommy....crazy thing...wind started blowing when you walked away from the laundry so I ... um... ....well I took care of it for you. I am so not here for the socks....
> 
> View attachment 29868


Hey Kipling try these!A lot better for you and you don't get in trouble.........
_unless Comet discovers I got his treat already _


----------



## Laurasch

Hey! Who turned out the lights??


----------



## Laurasch

Hey little buddie, don't' worry, I got'cha.


----------



## Laurasch

I don't care how much trouble you say he is Mom. He's mine now and I'm keeping him!


----------



## KSC

So funny everyone

Marj Kipling wants to come live with you...he said you sound way more sympathetic than I do....

The boss picture and caption is adorable.

Oliver - Kipling says he already beat the tar out of his kong..it was time to 'save' the laundry

Laura that 'I'm keeping him' picture and caption is SO adorable...


----------



## marjrc

Kipling you are welcome here ANY TIME!! 

Laura, those are laugh out loud funny!!


----------



## mintchip

Laurasch said:


> I don't care how much trouble you say he is Mom. He's mine now and I'm keeping him!


Love it!


----------



## Missy

Oh Laura, those are just precious of your boys!


----------



## KSC

Look I don't know...he was like that when I got here....

(it should be noted that Kipling and Fuzz - my bear from my DH - have long had a bit of a rivalry....Fuzz was not happy when Kipling joined the fold....said we only needed on very cute furry boy...)


----------



## KSC

That's fine..I'll pose with him...but you and I both know he's not real...


----------



## krandall

Mom says it's important to floss EVERY day!


----------



## krandall

Do I have to stop acting like this after my birthday tomorrow? Do grown up dogs still have fun?


----------



## mintchip

krandall said:


> Do I have to stop acting like this after my birthday tomorrow? *NO!* Do grown up dogs still have fun?*YES!*


*Happy birthday!!!!
Love, Oliver and Comet*


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Missy I agree! ILTT too! Would that be ILTTT? LOL


----------



## Poornima

Great photos! ILTT too!


----------



## mintchip

Comet go find your own spaceship--I'll take care of this one!


----------



## mintchip

Is this really necessary????


----------



## Maxmom

Nope! Not gonna do it! I am not putting on Max's onsie. Can't make me!!


----------



## Elin

Pablo's cousin Hamlet stayed with us in February:










Hamlet: I thought barn dancing was supposed to be INSIDE the barn?
Pablo: I just told you we're not allowed to go inside the barn.
Hamlet: Ok, but why do_ I_ have to be "the girl"?
Pablo: Because I'm older than you, and you have longer hair!
Hamlet: Next time I'll lead!
Pablo: Focus on the dancing please! (Singing: ) "When the rumba rhythm start to play..."
Hamlet: Who does rumba at a barn dance!?!
Pablo: WE do! We're CUBAN, remember!
Hamlet: Does this look like the Caribbean to you? And you're born in Sweden, by the way...










Pablo: OUCH!! You stepped on mye toe!
Hamlet: No, I didn't!
Pablo: Yes, you DID!
Hamlet: Dit NOT!
Pablo: This is ridiculous... Let's do some RLH instead!


----------



## clare

I love the dancing cousins!Two Cuban cuties,or swedish snowbabies,even though they are in Norway.All that RLH will keep them warm!I'm guessing those pics were taken a few weeks ago,has all your snow gone now?


----------



## Elin

clare said:


> I love the dancing cousins!Two Cuban cuties,or swedish snowbabies,even though they are in Norway.All that RLH will keep them warm!I'm guessing those pics were taken a few weeks ago,has all your snow gone now?


That was back in February. The snow is gone and the grass is green now


----------



## Sheri

Elin, I love the photo-story of the dancing Cuban/Swedish/Norwegian cousins!


----------



## Mojo's Mom

You forgot to empty the kiddie pool, and we got hot while we were racing around the flower bed. Is it a problem that I ran in the dog door a little dirty?









See how cool this mud puddle is?









Look at it this way, you can see what I would look in another color...


----------



## Evye's Mom

rdanielle said:


> Starla (left) & Dulce (right)
> 
> Starla:Oh dear, Darth Vadar eyes and a retarded tongue.. What is up with that?!


OMG....a spit out my coffee moment.


----------



## Evye's Mom

MOJO !!!! I think you made a close tie with Pablo.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Evye's Mom said:


> MOJO !!!! I think you made a close tie with Pablo.


Give him time, Mojo will outdo Pablo yet, given the opportunity. They do LOVE being filthy, don't they!


----------



## mintchip

Mojo's Mom said:


> Give him time, Mojo will outdo Pablo yet, given the opportunity. They do LOVE being filthy, don't they!


I don't want Oliver and Comet entering that contest!:faint:
*Mojo and Pablo you are the winners!* :hail::hail:


----------



## mellowbo

Lulu!


----------



## marjrc

Elin, I LMBO at that "conversation" ! Great pics and great captions. 

Mojo, what can I say? Oh. My. God! I don't know if I'd cry :Cry: or laugh or just :jaw: :faint: 

LULU !!! LOL Love the 'do, girl. 

Oliver, I'm afraid so, hon. We can never get enough of you and your brother. Afraid you'll just have to put up with it. ((squish))


----------



## krandall

Mojo's Mom said:


> You forgot to empty the kiddie pool, and we got hot while we were racing around the flower bed. Is it a problem that I ran in the dog door a little dirty?


Oh wow! Mojo is another one giving Kodi a run for his money in the "dirty Hav" department!!!


----------



## krandall

*It's My Party....*

Well, I got my own all natural doggie B'day cake. (sorry about the photo... Mom let Dad take the picture... he tries hard) and I _did_ get some new toys that I like very much. (most have already lost their squeekers) But the BEST birthday surprise was that I got a new (old) sock!!!!:cheer2

The only thing that would have made the day any better would have been getting muddy!!! Unfortunately, Mom didn't GET me a kiddie pool like Mojo's mom did!!! You can see from my feet that I needed a bath, but Mom decided that wouldn't be a nice thing to do to me on my birthday!


----------



## mintchip

ound: Love the eyes! Is this really for me or a photo prop?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Pictures are great! Love the floss picture! And, the boss picture, the dirty pictures, dance pictures....well....I just like them all. ILTTT !


----------



## ma2bella

Mom goes to Hawaii and all I get is this dumb MuMu. And the worst part is I HATE dresses!


----------



## Renee

ma2bella said:


> Mom goes to Hawaii and all I get is this dumb MuMu. And the worst part is I HATE dresses!


Too cute! 
I want one!!


----------



## Melanie

krandall said:


> Well, I got my own all natural doggie B'day cake. (sorry about the photo... Mom let Dad take the picture... he tries hard) and I _did_ get some new toys that I like very much. (most have already lost their squeekers) But the BEST birthday surprise was that I got a new (old) sock!!!!:cheer2
> 
> The only thing that would have made the day any better would have been getting muddy!!! Unfortunately, Mom didn't GET me a kiddie pool like Mojo's mom did!!! You can see from my feet that I needed a bath, but Mom decided that wouldn't be a nice thing to do to me on my birthday!


Hey sweet Kodi boy - _*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*_ :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## hav2

Really Fergus, you don't have to hide from Mommy, baths are not that bad!


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL keep them coming.


----------



## marjrc

ma2bella said:


> Mom goes to Hawaii and all I get is this dumb MuMu. And the worst part is I HATE dresses!


LMBO !! Poor wittle girl.


----------



## KSC

and now ladies and gentlemen..the latest look in throw cushions...


----------



## marjrc

Sylvia, where ever did you find that pattern??


----------



## KSC

marjrc said:


> Sylvia, where ever did you find that pattern??


Do you like it? It's called Oriental with Pup


----------



## mintchip

Comet says" I saved the family from the evil flower pot and those red flowers! What I wasn't suppose to do that?? :redface:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Is this the look you want?*


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*I am ready! Dexter is not cooperating Mom!*


----------



## Missy

Oh Jack! that is exactly the look we want!!!! ILTT!!!


----------



## clare

Jack is looking such a big boy in the pic with Dexter,is he big? or is it just the pic?they are a gorgeous couple.How are they getting along now?It will be great to see all the colour changes Jack's coat may go through.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw Jack is such a cutie!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Love these-always good for a smile.


----------



## mintchip

_Nice to meet you Uncle Comet! Now can I go back and play with my friends??_


----------



## mintchip

_Does 3 in a arm beat 3 in a hand_?


----------



## clare

Uncle Comet looks very patient with the youngsters,who are by the way absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mintchip

Kiss


----------



## Lunastar

Sally you have a new little one? What a cutiepie!


----------



## Brady's mom

Mom, What part of "Do Not Disturb" did you not understand. My friends and I are trying to take a nap.


----------



## Brady's mom

Mommy, help me! I am being attacked by this skunk!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Karen too cute. I love the first one. hahaha


----------



## clare

mintchip said:


> Kiss


This is a calendar submission!So gentle and loving.


----------



## Tino'sMammi

Still want to take that picture? Even though I'm making this face only a mother can love?? :eyebrows:








So you think *you *can dance? Just look at me!


----------



## Missy

I just dare you to come at me with that blowdryer
View attachment 30099


----------



## Sheri

Missy, "I just dare you to come at me with that blowdryer" I love this one! Ha!

Karen, you'd better get in there to help Brady--looks like he's putting up a valiant fight!

Tino's mom, good funny face!

Sally, I love "Kiss", too! Is that Comet? Doesn't look like he's got enough black on his chest...? -I keep wondering if it's him. He's pretty, as is the pup.


----------



## mintchip

Sheri said:


> Sally, I love "Kiss", too! Is that Comet? Doesn't look like he's got enough black on his chest...? -I keep wondering if it's him. He's pretty, as is the pup.


No it's not Comet. I took that photo at a havanese gathering Saturday. 
I'm sorry I don't remember their names but I can find out.


----------



## marjrc

Great captions, Sally! 

Karen, that 2nd pic is just too funny!! LOL

But Jasper, mommy just wants to make sure you're dry and comfy. 

Tino's pictures are a hoot !


----------



## marjrc

*We know there's some poop around here somewhere to sniff at! We just know it!*

View attachment 30109


*
"Mother! Must you be SO close?" *

View attachment 30110


----------



## triona

*Names???*



mintchip said:


> No it's not Comet. I took that photo at a havanese gathering Saturday.
> I'm sorry I don't remember their names but I can find out.


Sally,

I think those pups might be Bo (left) and Laila (right)???

Triona


----------



## Sheri

mintchip said:


> No it's not Comet. I took that photo at a havanese gathering Saturday.
> I'm sorry I don't remember their names but I can find out.


No, you don't need to bother, I was just puzzled because it didn't look like Comet to me, yet you had posted it... Even though I've never met you guys it's fun to be able to recognize each other's dogs on the Forum. :grouphug:


----------



## mintchip

triona said:


> Sally,
> 
> I think those pups might be Bo (left) and Laila (right)???
> 
> Triona


Yes Triona you are correct Bo and Laila
Sheri we were all at a play date Saturday and I took that picture there. (It was one of my favorite shots)


----------



## KSC

What red tissue paper flower?


----------



## Tino'sMammi

Cracks me up how many other havs love to shred paper too. My daughter is a frequent tissue user, and if just one is left in the wrong place or, gosh forbid, the bathroom door is left open, Tino has a ton of fun.


----------



## Missy

Sylvia, I love the little piece of red tissue on the side of Kipling's mouth. Kipling is so incredibly cute.


----------



## KSC

Tino's mom - I know it's so funny - shredding must just be the joy of their lives. I left my DD's door open for a minute and he knew he'd find tissue paper flowers there.

Missy - I died laughing when I saw the tissue paper hanging off his beard!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Kipling is so funny. All he needs is a sock to go with that tissue paper. haha


----------



## mintchip

Lunastar said:


> Oh Kipling is so funny. All he needs is a sock to go with that tissue paper. haha



Kipling looks adorable! I've missed seeing him hoto:


----------



## KSC

mintchip said:


> Kipling looks adorable! I've missed seeing him hoto:


Aw thank you...we've been lurking but have suddenly had a busy time so haven't posted as much. Tomorrow is his birthday so I am hard at work prepping for his big party with his brother Jersey


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> Aw thank you...we've been lurking but have suddenly had a busy time so haven't posted as much. Tomorrow is his birthday so I am hard at work prepping for his big party with his brother Jersey


Awwwwww! Happy birthday Kipling!
How old will he be?
Oliver will be 8 on Sunday


----------



## KSC

He's turning one! Very busy today planning menu - hot DOGS, loot - can't tell but will post later, and games - we will have 3 fur-guests - Kipling, his brother Jersey, and their best gal pal - Crosbie (a wheaton poodle mix) plus 7 human kids and 6 adults...if anyone had told me even a year ago that I'd have a dog much less host a doggie bday party I'd have said no way...now here we are!


----------



## krandall

I can't WAIT to see the birthday party photos!!! (And Kodi says you'd BETTER give Kipling a sock all his own!)


----------



## Lunastar

Happy Birthday Kipling and Oliver.


----------



## KSC

Mommy....this is not funny.









You can stop laughing now...


----------



## Me+Sydney

Hahaha I actually laughed out loud - Kipling, you're an awfully good sport.


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> Mommy....this is not funny.
> 
> View attachment 30176
> 
> 
> You can stop laughing now...
> 
> View attachment 30175


Oh, Kipling! You're a good sport. NOW I see why you're hiding behind a box at the bottom of all you mom's posts though... You're afraid if they find you they might stick a DRESS on you!:laugh:


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL Can't wait to see him in his birthday hat!


----------



## clare

Kipling which style are you going to choose for your B'day party?You look cool whatever! Happy Birthday


----------



## KSC

Hee hee...I'm goin' rad and messy so I can be cool like Kodi and Oliver and Izzo and Dizzie and Ricky and Sammy and...who esle am I forgetting...


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> Hee hee...I'm goin' rad and messy so I can be cool like Kodi and Oliver and Izzo and Dizzie and Ricky and Sammy and...who esle am I forgetting...


* Rad and messy???? 
Kipling -we are COOL FORUM HAVS! *


----------



## marjrc

Kipling, you are such a pretty boy!! LOL That 2nd one of you shows off your girlish figure, what can I say?  

Oh... hold on a sec... Ricky and Sammy say that "rad and messy" is definitely the way to go. Brats!


----------



## marjrc

View attachment 30188


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Marj! ROFL


----------



## mintchip

LOL!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Marj....LOL. But so cute.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Kipling, you are so handsome, the perfect Havanese!!!! Happy Birthday little one!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Oh Marj - You're torturing that poor baby!


----------



## KSC

OMG Marj..I am not showing Kipling this photo...



Thanks for the wishes Flynn!


----------



## KSC

OK mommy...everyone's got a treat but me and it's my house! No fair...


----------



## waybrook

Hope you had a happy birthday Kipling!!!


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> OK mommy...everyone's got a treat but me and it's my house! No fair...
> 
> View attachment 30203


You're right, Kipling... It's NOT fair. Tell your mommy to pack your bags and send you to me!


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL it does look like a cigar. Too cute.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Lunastar said:


> ROFL it does look like a cigar. Too cute.


Sorry about the eyes, I could not get it fixed..any ideas?


----------



## Lunastar

What programs do you have?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Lunastar said:


> What programs do you have?


Photoshop Elements 6. I tried all the quick fixes, red eye, etc. Thanks


----------



## krandall

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Sorry about the eyes, I could not get it fixed..any ideas?


Here you go!


----------



## mintchip

Love that shot!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

OHHHH thank you, now I see it, it was not coming up on my computer after I got the notice thru email, thought I was crazy for a minute or two there, it looks so much better!!


----------



## mintchip

*Here You Go -Catch It!*


----------



## Lunastar

Look at that hair wave. LOL Catch Oliver!


----------



## good buddy

Great picture Sally!


----------



## mintchip

Lunastar said:


> Look at that hair wave. LOL Catch Oliver!


 He tossed the toy! He loves to wind up, throw it around and go get it


----------



## Missy

ILTT!!!


----------



## hav2

Who needs window cleaner?


----------



## Missy

hav2 said:


> Who needs window cleaner?


oh that is a winner!


----------



## Poornima

Go Oliver! That's a great photo, Sally!
Jenn, you can send your cute window cleaner to clean my windows anytime.


----------



## Leslie

I'd be happy to "hav" my windows cleaned by that little cutie!


----------



## hav2

Dad has his recliner and I have mine.......yeah, so what if it's SpongeBob!!


----------



## Lunastar

Jenn, please send your window cleaner my way. And where did you get the sponge bob bed? Is that a flipo?


----------



## hav2

Lunastar said:


> Jenn, please send your window cleaner my way. And where did you get the sponge bob bed? Is that a flipo?


Actually, that is a small papasan chair that my 2 year old daughter got for Christmas. It is very low to the ground and Fergus, even as a 10wk old pup was able to jump in it. He loves it and it has since become Fergus' makeshift dog bed I am pretty sure my Mom got it off of QVC for less than $20. It does fold up and slide under stuff for storage which is nice. Never thought it would double as a doggy recliner, but he LOVES it. Here are some pics with my 2yr old and my 5yr old Please excuse my 2yr old's bed head They insisted that they model the chair!


----------



## hav2

Fancy lavender-infused dog bed......$60
Cheap laundry basket complete with smelly clothes.......Priceless!


----------



## Mraymo

LOL. I needed a good laugh this morning. Our Izzy loves dirty socks. Is that Harry hanging out in the laundry basket? Your girls are both beautiful.


----------



## KSC

Sally that's a great shot of Oliver tossing the toy - I love when they joyfully toss and play like that. Kipling has a little red ball with tiny devil horns (ahem..it seemed appropriate) that he does that with.

And Jenn...how funny are your pictures? LOVE the laundry basket shots and captions.


----------



## hav2

Marianne~That's actually Fergus in the laundry basket. Harry is actually my older Shih Tzu and he would be way to sophisticated to be in the laundry basket Oh, and we have an Izzy too! She is our cream colored Hav. Thanks for the compliment on my girls, the only thing that outweighs their prettiness, is their rotteness


----------



## mintchip

I want a chair like that!


----------



## marjrc

That is a great chair! I can see Sammy wanting one of those. Cute pics.  

Love the window-washer!! LOL


----------



## Lunastar

hav2 said:


> Actually, that is a small papasan chair that my 2 year old daughter got for Christmas. It is very low to the ground and Fergus, even as a 10wk old pup was able to jump in it. He loves it and it has since become Fergus' makeshift dog bed I am pretty sure my Mom got it off of QVC for less than $20. It does fold up and slide under stuff for storage which is nice. Never thought it would double as a doggy recliner, but he LOVES it. Here are some pics with my 2yr old and my 5yr old Please excuse my 2yr old's bed head They insisted that they model the chair!


Your girls are beautiful. I love that they wanted to model the chair. LOL I'm off to search for that. I have one flipo bed and need more, they stopped making them all the dogs love it. So I need three more. LOL

Love Fergus in the laundry basket. Too cute.


----------



## mintchip

I'm trying to throw it back to you..............


----------



## Pixiesmom

Adorable babies Jenn, both kids and pups.


----------



## mintchip

:eyebrows:YES! I'm watching you


----------



## Laurasch

mintchip said:


> I'm trying to throw it back to you..............


Me too! 
Darn balls, can't wait until I get big!

(We haven't given him the bad news that he's not related to his Irish Wolfhound buddies.)


----------



## mintchip

:Cry:When I went into the shower they had topknots--when I got out :frusty:.......
*Oliver and Comet say "Boycott topknots!"*


----------



## Evye's Mom

_Mom wants a designated CLEAN potty area...what do you think about that?_ :frusty:

_Me before potty....me after potty. _

_Hey, I didn't tell her to water the lawn._










P.S. I took the "clean" picture for Sheri....Bentley/Tucker look-a-likes...until he went outside in the wet grass.


----------



## marjrc

Bentley, it is definitely mommy's fault. Can blame a poor Hav for needing to go potty now can you?! 

Ricky hasn't had a topknot since he was a puppy so he's all for boycotting the things. Sammy keeps his on like a good boy though. I just don't do them all that much! lol


----------



## SMARTY

this thread makes my day. The big balls are my girls favorite.

Forget topnots with Galen too, she has almost removed all of her head hair getting them out.

Poor Bentley what's a fellow to do, when you gotta go, you gotta go even in wet grass.


----------



## Sheri

Sharlene, 

Yep, they do look alike. The second shot of Bentley also looks like Tucker, though, too, some of the time! It rains a lot here!


----------



## hav2

*Yes, my life is exhausting!!*

I have 2 younger Hav siblings........enough said.


----------



## hav2

Um Ferg........do you need help finding a toy??


----------



## Evye's Mom

Sheri said:


> Sharlene,
> 
> Yep, they do look alike. The second shot of Bentley also looks like Tucker, though, too, some of the time! It rains a lot here!


The wet grass is one thing. The red clay is my worst enemy !!! The wetter the feet, the crazier he gets.


----------



## mintchip

*HA-HA Comet I'm faster!*


----------



## Sox

Lunastar said:


> Your girls are beautiful. I love that they wanted to model the chair. LOL I'm off to search for that. I have one flipo bed and need more, they stopped making them all the dogs love it. So I need three more. LOL
> 
> Love Fergus in the laundry basket. Too cute.


Beth,
I googled Flipo bed because I didn't know what that was and found this site: http://www.gollygear.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?. I've never purchased from the site, and don't know if this is a good price or not... but I thought I'd pass it on in case your interested!
 Laura


----------



## mintchip

:redface: Does this rock make me look fat? :Cry:


----------



## jag

but I wuv you.


----------



## marjrc

Awwwwwwwwwwwww, IZZY! We wuv you too!! 

Oliver, you aren't fat, you're just fluffy.


----------



## mintchip

jag said:


> but I wuv you.


Izzy you are adorable!!!!
PS-I think you will grow up to look like Oliver
Marj you are a sweet heart :hug:


----------



## sweetface

reading gossip magazines is so much fun!


----------



## Lunastar

mintchip said:


> *HA-HA Comet I'm faster!*


what a fabulous action shot. I can never seem to get a good one. You must lay in wait for days. 

Aw Izzy too cute.


----------



## Lunastar

Sox said:


> Beth,
> I googled Flipo bed because I didn't know what that was and found this site: http://www.gollygear.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?. I've never purchased from the site, and don't know if this is a good price or not... but I thought I'd pass it on in case your interested!
> Laura


OH Thank you. That is not a bad price from what I remember.


----------



## irishnproud2b

I bought the nylon ones here

http://www.roccoandjezebel.com/?page=products/pet_beds/flippo


----------



## Lunastar

irishnproud2b said:


> I bought the nylon ones here
> 
> http://www.roccoandjezebel.com/?page=products/pet_beds/flippo


Thank you!


----------



## Missy

mintchip said:


> *HA-HA Comet I'm faster!*


Beautiful Boy!


----------



## jag

*Izzabell Angelita, my little angel*

I have enjoyed looking at everyone's pictures so much tonight I just had to post one of my favorites of Izzy when we first brought her home.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh I am so happy to see this thread still going strong!


----------



## sprorchid

Shhh, you might wake her up!


----------



## marjrc

sprorchid said:


> Shhh, you might wake her up!


HYSTERICAL !!!! ound:ound:


----------



## hav2

Shhh....I am hiding from Fergus......don't tell him!


----------



## clare

Izzy[ Jag] and Oliver do have a similar look,laughing eyes,like dear little teddy bears!


----------



## KSC

Hello - thank you for coming in today....I see you're shopping for a new throw cushion...may I recommend this eyelet model here









Allow me to demonstrate how to use this little beauty...









Any questions?


----------



## KSC

I love my red ball. Mommy says it suits me perfectly...









Hmmm...I wonder why...


----------



## Nata

Ewwwwwww bad taste!


----------



## Missy

*ILTT!!!!*


----------



## Evye's Mom

I think I ILTT too....but what does it mean? I love your pillow Kipling. 
Can I have it?


----------



## Maxmom

ILTT, I Love This Thread! lol


----------



## Evye's Mom

Thanks....just got it.


----------



## mintchip

*Hello! Yes it really is me.......*


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> Hello - thank you for coming in today....I see you're shopping for a new throw cushion...may I recommend this eyelet model here
> 
> View attachment 30494
> 
> 
> Allow me to demonstrate how to use this little beauty...
> 
> View attachment 30495
> 
> 
> Any questions?


Hey good to see you------ what's new with you?


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL Please keep them coming.


----------



## mintchip

:director: :yield: *Stop working on that computer and come rescue US!*


----------



## KSC

I mean seriously...why would a devil ball suit me anyway? Oh hey mommy...these your socks?


----------



## KSC

mintchip said:


> Hey good to see you------ what's new with you?


Not much....wanna play?


----------



## KSC

Evye's Mom said:


> I love your pillow Kipling.
> Can I have it?


Well...

um...

no...I can't give it away...I sorta need it....you can come here and share it with me if you like...


----------



## SnickersDad

Ok here's one of Snickers from today. I know it looks confusing, but it's a prime example of why these fur bunnies are so special.

Caption:
Dad - Rub my belly please. Now. I can't make this any more obvious.









Cheers!
Jim and Lynda


----------



## KSC

V cute Jim!


----------



## clare

Hey Kippling,cut out all this pillow talk!:eyebrows:


----------



## marjrc

Sharlene, I am SO happy you asked what ILTT meant because I was feeling mighty stupid!!! Now I can say it too and actually mean it! LMBO ! 


Did Kipling get a haircut? He looks a bit different. I'm liking it!


----------



## KSC

He did a while ago - shorter body and shorter under the chin but that last picture is a simple case of bedhead


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> Not much....wanna play?
> 
> View attachment 30509


*SURE!!!!
Come on over! :rockon:*


----------



## marjrc

Sally, I strongly recommend you send this last one of Oliver to Ryan for the 2011 calendar! I am losing track of all the great pictures you take that should definitely be considered !! lol

Love, love, love his bangs!!!!


----------



## KSC

marjrc said:


> Sally, I strongly recommend you send this last one of Oliver to Ryan for the 2011 calendar! I am losing track of all the great pictures you take that should definitely be considered !! lol
> 
> Love, love, love his bangs!!!!


completely agree - my goodness that Oliver is one photogenic boy - always smiling!


----------



## galaxie

"Stella...I love you"


----------



## clare

Fantastic loving picture!How are things going?They look adorable together,did Roscoe stay at home when you went to collect Stella,or did he travel with you?Can't wait to hear all the news,expect you are a really busy Mum with both of them now!:grouphug:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

mintchip said:


> *SURE!!!!
> Come on over! :rockon:*


This is adorable, love it!


----------



## galaxie

clare said:


> Fantastic loving picture!How are things going?They look adorable together,did Roscoe stay at home when you went to collect Stella,or did he travel with you?Can't wait to hear all the news,expect you are a really busy Mum with both of them now!:grouphug:


Roscoe went with us to pick her up! He goes pretty much everywhere with me! They played at the breeder's for about an hour, Roscoe loved being in a big house full of other Havs! Janet's #1 girl, Grrr! is usually protective when other dogs come to the house, but she was romping around with Roscoe 

Stella is a bit behind on the potty training, but I can tell she is already catching on.


----------



## hav2

CHEEESE!!


----------



## clare

more cheese!


----------



## mintchip

*I got it--it's mine now*


----------



## mintchip

*Marj what were you doing at our house today? I think you left something here :eyebrows:I think you were watching us hoto:
PS-We love you Marj!* :redface:


----------



## Poornima

marjrc said:


> Sally, I strongly recommend you send this last one of Oliver to Ryan for the 2011 calendar! I am losing track of all the great pictures you take that should definitely be considered !! lol
> 
> Love, love, love his bangs!!!!


I second that!


----------



## Poornima

clare said:


> more cheese!


OMG, what a cute expression! What a doll!


----------



## marjrc

*Mommy, you lost my baseball and I am NOT talking to you anymore!*

View attachment 30627


Pssstt... Comet, Oliver, guess who loves you back? :eyebrows:

"CHEESE" pics are CUTE !!


----------



## marjrc

galaxie said:


> "Stella...I love you"


Sooooooo sweet!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Jack Wet 060110*

*It's only grass and..................sand!

And, besides you are the one that took us to the Dog Park when it was sprinkling! *


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Dexter Wet 060110*

*That's me! Mom insisted I be in a picture too!

We went to the Dog Park and I actually ran after Jack in the park! I think Jack had more fun though! *


----------



## Evye's Mom

Very cute Linda. Jack is getting big !! I wish mine looked that good when they got through romping in the wet grass.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

It looked worse in real life. My car is full of sand! But, they had fun before the heat could hit us today.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Sox said:


> Beth,
> I googled Flipo bed because I didn't know what that was and found this site: http://www.gollygear.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?. I've never purchased from the site, and don't know if this is a good price or not... but I thought I'd pass it on in case your interested!
> Laura


Thanks for the Web site Laura! It is a good price, just have to check out the shipping now...... the flat clots in the small pet store near here go for a higher price. I got to try one....I mean my dogs have to try one!

I bought one!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Jack June 2010*

*I didn't see anything! Did you?*


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Dexter 060110*

*I'm tired, let Jack do the pictures! *


----------



## marjrc

Linda, those are a hoot! LOL Sorry about all that sand, but it is so much fun seeing the dogs have a blast, isn't it? Somehow, I was a lot less tolerant with my kids when they were young than I am with the dogs! LOL


----------



## Pattie

Missy, Marj, Sally,

LOVED the photos and the captions. I cannot stay away from this thread. ILTT!!!!


----------



## KSC

Priceless pictures - LOVE the innocent look on jack's face when he's full of sand...and Marj....that 'you lost my baseball' picture made me LOL...so cute


----------



## hav2

Eye see you.......


----------



## clare

*Dizzie enjoying the sun.*

Careful,don't rock the boat.


----------



## CelesteE

Bend your head down, I can't reach your ear! :gossip:









Eeouch! You'resteppingonmytail!


----------



## Evye's Mom

clare said:


> Careful,don't rock the boat.


ILTP.....hahahaha. Figure that out. Payback for the ILTT.


----------



## Lunastar

This thread is just the best!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

I am LOVING all of the new pics lately. This thread NEVER gets old!!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

*"I'll protect ya lil bro now take your nap!!!"*


----------



## Lunastar

Now that is just too sweet! Love Izzo and Cassie


----------



## clare

Evye's Mom said:


> ILTP.....hahahaha. Figure that out. Payback for the ILTT.


I'm guessing [I love this pic or post?]or something rude,I laughed till I p**d!!:laugh:


----------



## clare

LOVE IS IN THE AIR


----------



## hav2

Fergus and his favorite toy....used to be Sadie's baby toy, but she 2 now and thinks she is much too sophisticated for baby toys. Fergus has adopted Mr. Octo now and loves him.....maybe a little too much


----------



## Mom2Izzo

clare said:


> LOVE IS IN THE AIR


SOOO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

hav2 said:


> Fergus and his favorite toy....used to be *Sadie's* baby toy, but she 2 now and thinks she is much too sophisticated for baby toys. Fergus has adopted Mr. Octo now and *loves him.....maybe a little too much*


Aww! You have a Sadie  That is the name I would use if we had just one more little girl. It's my husband's late grandmother's name and I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!! I think we are done having babies since I am 37 and dh is about to be 48  All three of my kids have family names and Sadie is the only one we didn't get to use.

As far as Fergus loving Mr. Octo a little too much.....:redface::redface:


----------



## hav2

Fergus: awoof! awoof!
Me: Fergus! Don't sass your mama when she's taking your picture!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

hav2 said:


> Fergus: awoof! awoof!
> Me: Fergus! Don't sass your mama when she's taking your picture!


I just love Fergus!!!!


----------



## clare

Mom2Izzo said:


> SOOO CUTE!!!!!


I was inspired by your gorgeous black and white pics!hoto:


----------



## clare

Hey Dude this heat is really getting to me.


----------



## Evye's Mom

clare said:


> LOVE IS IN THE AIR


I LOVE this picture. I hope it's one you get enlarged and framed. I love the flame-point kitty too.


----------



## marjrc

I am LOL here! Funny pictures, but even funnier captions, everyone. Love it!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

clare said:


> I was inspired by your gorgeous black and white pics!hoto:


Well you did a SUPER JOB! LOVE IT!


----------



## KSC

Like this mommy? NOW do I look like Izzo in black and white?


----------



## Missy

Cute!


----------



## clare

I'm loving these black and white pics!!Cute cute,Kipling.


----------



## good buddy

I love the black and white shots! Geez, now I wish I had gotton a camera with that option!


----------



## KSC

good buddy said:


> I love the black and white shots! Geez, now I wish I had gotton a camera with that option!


You don't need a special camera - open the image and under the image menu select 'convert to grayscale'


----------



## good buddy

KSC said:


> You don't need a special camera - open the image and under the image menu select 'convert to grayscale'


In a photo program right?


----------



## mintchip

good buddy said:


> I love the black and white shots! Geez, now I wish I had gotton a camera with that option!


Hmmmmmmmm! Didn't you get the same camera I have? You can do it-just check the manual


----------



## good buddy

mintchip said:


> Hmmmmmmmm! Didn't you get the same camera I have? You can do it-just check the manual


I think so! OK, if I do it in the camera...I never edit there lol...pic is too small for me to see it well enough, then can I make it back to color later if I want?


----------



## havadash

Late to the party, but here's Dash with a "SAVE ME!" expression while the kids were playing dress-up with him.


----------



## marjrc

LOL that's hysterical!! Poor Dash!


----------



## hav2

Oh Izzy can feel dash's pain She also participates(unwillingly) in dress up! LOL


----------



## Redorr

OMG!!! IS THAT CAKE??? DO YOU HAVE SOME FOR MEEEEEEE???? MOMMIE, WHAT ABOUT ME????? I LOVE CAKE!!!!!


----------



## Laurasch

Hmmm, it looks like _somebody _already had a little too much cake!


----------



## KSC

Well now...it seems _someone_ has discovered fun with garbage...









It wasn't me mommy...I was too busy with the grass...


----------



## kudo2u

KSC said:


> Well now...it seems _someone_ has discovered fun with garbage...
> 
> View attachment 30837
> 
> 
> It wasn't me mommy...I was too busy with the grass...
> 
> View attachment 30838


ound:ound:ound:

That looks JUST LIKE my house!!!! Except Bandit is black, not cream. Hmm... Yin and Yang?


----------



## mintchip




----------



## Missy

ILTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susieg

Almost got it.... if I just pull a little harder and this stick will be mine. Allllll mine!


----------



## Laurasch

All this packing! I need a nap, but things look a little dicey. 
What to do? Maybe the best thing is to stick with the bags, yeah (sigh), stick with the bags zzzzzz.









Holy moly Batman! What is it???










Traveling's a breeze Dad, let's do it more often!


----------



## Laurasch

Mommy, is this Heaven?


----------



## Lunastar

I too love this thread!


----------



## KarmaKat

Awww. This thread rocks.

Here is Tybee:


Awwrr, Awwrr, Awwrr... I'm a seal <3


----------



## mintchip

Taking off ASAP 
I'm coming as fast as I can!!!!


----------



## good buddy

Whoooo! Great one Sally!


----------



## Me+Sydney

Sydney: Umm, Buddha, I think you're doing this wrong...


----------



## mintchip

*Anyone have a match??*







Oh well...


----------



## Lunastar

OMG Olliver you are too cute. I love the Superdog collar. hahahaha


----------



## mintchip

Lunastar said:


> OMG Olliver you are too cute. I love the Superdog collar. hahahaha


Thanks
PS- Yeah! Oliver got the good collar I just got a bow tie :Cry:................
Love,Comet


----------



## KSC

Aw - poor Comet...who needs that Superdog collar anyway...


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> Aw - poor Comet...who needs that Superdog collar anyway...


Thanks Kipling :rockon:
We know we are Super Dogs!
Love,
Comet


----------



## KSC

YA dude...we don't need to prove anything...

um...

do we...?


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> YA dude...we don't need to prove anything...
> 
> um...
> 
> do we...?
> 
> View attachment 30939


NOPE!


----------



## waybrook

I swear Oliver, Comet and Kipling need to take this act on the road!


----------



## KSC

waybrook said:


> I swear Oliver, Comet and Kipling need to take this act on the road!


The fun we can hav with out hav's huh?


----------



## KSC

Looky looky...an unattended laundry bag...maybe I'll just have a peak...I _won't_ take anything....









Oh...hey mommy...not sure what you mean...brown sock?









busted...


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> YA dude...we don't need to prove anything...
> 
> um...
> 
> do we...?
> 
> View attachment 30939


SYLVIA!!!! NOW what are you doing to poor Kipling! Get that thing out of that boy's hair!:nono::nono::nono:


----------



## krandall

Kipling, you deserve to steal a few socks after she put your hair up in a barrette. What will it be next? Pink bows?


----------



## KSC

Ha ha! Karen..you're funny. We died laughing when we put this clip in his hair. He was so unimpressed.


----------



## Brady's mom

Mommy, I just love bumble bees and daisies! Only in my hair though, not the real thing. Well, at least not the bees!!


----------



## KSC

Aw.look how pretty!


----------



## KSC

My mommy got me a new bed....don't I look fab in orange?


----------



## waybrook

Kipling honey you'd look good in a sack cloth!


----------



## Lunastar

OH the Comet, Kipling and Oliver show! Alphabetical to show no favoritism. Cassie that bow is just you!


----------



## marjrc

Flying Oliver! Love that shot, Sally! 
Oh, the fun in this thread. Love all your captions. Tybee the seal, too funny! lol

Cassie, you are just too sweet for words!


----------



## marjrc

*"He went this way, Sammy! I'm telling you it was a cream fluffy thing with WINGS!"

"No, no, he went THAT way, Ricky! That was no THING, it was our pal Oliver coming to play! lane: Shoot. Where did he land this time, I wonder??" :suspicious:*

View attachment 30965


----------



## mintchip

marjrc said:


> *"He went this way, Sammy! I'm telling you it was a cream fluffy thing with WINGS!"
> 
> "No, no, he went THAT way, Ricky! That was no THING, it was our pal Oliver coming to play! lane: Shoot. Where did he land this time, I wonder??" :suspicious:*
> 
> View attachment 30965


ound:LOL!!!ound:


----------



## KSC

Marj! So funny - great shot/great captions


----------



## Brady's mom

Oh my, you are all too much. I am sure my pups will be watching out now for their friends to come visit them too


----------



## iluvhavs

*Me eating something??? Not me! Check my lips, they're clean! Really!*


----------



## iluvhavs

*This is stupid, Ma..........*


----------



## Kathie

Rory, that is so cute! Where in the world did you find that?


----------



## KSC

iluvhavs said:


> *This is stupid, Ma..........*


OMG! I just about fell off my chari laughing..that's hilarious


----------



## Missy

mom, why do you cover up this beautiful newly upholstered white chair? 
View attachment 30969


you mean I am not supposed to get under the tablecloth you've thrown on here? 
View attachment 30970


----------



## mintchip

Awwwwwww! Missy we don't want him to get cold now do we?


----------



## iluvhavs

We found the cement dog at a statuary store. It was unpainted and I couldn't resist bringing it home and painting it. Every now and then, I'll come into the front yard and think the dogs are out LOL


----------



## mintchip

marjrc said:


> *"He went this way, Sammy! I'm telling you it was a cream fluffy thing with WINGS!"
> 
> "No, no, he went THAT way, Ricky! That was no THING, it was our pal Oliver coming to play! lane: Shoot. Where did he land this time, I wonder??" :suspicious:*
> 
> View attachment 30965


*Hey Marj,Ricky and Sammy we flew by to see if you wanted to join us in Hawaii! We took the looooong scenic route
Sorry we missed you! 
Love, 
Oliver and Comet
PS- It was to be our treat*


----------



## Laurasch

Rory, You did an awesome job. Pepper wants you to make one of him! 
What a biz opportunity, but I suppose they weigh too much to ship to all of us?


----------



## KSC

Missy those pictures are SO cute!


----------



## Missy

I swear these are candids...Jasper gets under the cover all by himself.


----------



## Redorr

Missy said:


> mom, why do you cover up this beautiful newly upholstered white chair?
> View attachment 30969
> 
> 
> Hey Missy, maybe the more appropriate quote is "Mom, what were you thinking with the WHITE chair?" Ha Ha! You have guts, sister!


----------



## Missy

Redorr said:


> Missy said:
> 
> 
> 
> mom, why do you cover up this beautiful newly upholstered white chair?
> View attachment 30969
> 
> 
> Hey Missy, maybe the more appropriate quote is "Mom, what were you thinking with the WHITE chair?" Ha Ha! You have guts, sister!
> 
> 
> 
> Anne, I can't tell you how many times I have asked myself and my husband that question in the last few weeks....LOL what was I thinking?
Click to expand...


----------



## hav2

HEY!! Who turned out the lights?? and um Mom, how am I supposed to look at the camera if I can't see the camera??


----------



## marjrc

I'm still LOL at Rory and his 'twin'!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*I'm six and I love to stretch my horizons...*

Ah yes, stretching is the best way to keep my girlish figure...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Mom this artichoke plant is taking up the marking zone...*

Mom this plant is way out of control...the artichokes are as big as I am...and it is taking up way too much physical space in the marking zone!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Nice looking plant! I have never seen one before! The pup is cute too!


----------



## iluvhavs

Same thing I was thinking Linda.........never saw an artichoke plant. I love it!

marj...Rico's tongue sticking out, on his stone twin, is what made me have to buy that silly thing. He ALWAYS has his tongue hanging out!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I am thinking maybe Kipling is thinking Mother needs a girl to dress up!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Love the plant and the little Hav...


----------



## KSC

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I am thinking maybe Kipling is thinking Mother needs a girl to dress up!!


Ha! He may be thinking this but mommy is quite busy with her ONE sweet boy. Tempting..but for now one hav is enough


----------



## tlamann

I am incredibly handsome when I get home from that groomer lady...


----------



## Maxmom

Such a handsome boy! Love the tongue!


----------



## Lunastar

marjrc said:


> *"He went this way, Sammy! I'm telling you it was a cream fluffy thing with WINGS!"
> 
> "No, no, he went THAT way, Ricky! That was no THING, it was our pal Oliver coming to play! lane: Shoot. Where did he land this time, I wonder??" :suspicious:*
> 
> View attachment 30965


You are all so funny!


----------



## Lunastar

iluvhavs said:


> *This is stupid, Ma..........*


That is just too cute, Great job painting! LOL


----------



## Lunastar

Missy said:


> mom, why do you cover up this beautiful newly upholstered white chair?
> View attachment 30969
> 
> 
> you mean I am not supposed to get under the tablecloth you've thrown on here?
> View attachment 30970


ROFL


----------



## Lunastar

Rikidaisy said:


> Mom this plant is way out of control...the artichokes are as big as I am...and it is taking up way too much physical space in the marking zone!


Wow Linda that plant is amazing. I love artichokes.


----------



## Lunastar

tlamann said:


> I am incredibly handsome when I get home from that groomer lady...


What a beauty!


----------



## Missy

Linda, I have never seen an artichoke plant either and had no idea how they grew. Tlamann, That is one seriously studly dog and he really looks like he knows it in that 2nd picture. Does he have one blue eye?

_Mom, I don't know what happened to me, I have these two little bite marks on my neck and I am really thirsty for...ummmmm...Bloood. wahhhaaahaha! __ha, the picture is blurry because of my new vampire quickness_

View attachment 31045


_now really mom, why are you so silly? _
View attachment 31047


----------



## galaxie

Missy said:


> _Mom, I don't know what happened to me, I have these two little bite marks on my neck and I am really thirsty for...ummmmm...Bloood. wahhhaaahaha! __ha, the picture is blurry because of my new vampire quickness_
> 
> View attachment 31045


hilaaaarious! ound:


----------



## good buddy

Marley have you seen the kitty's mousie toy?


----------



## mintchip

good buddy said:


> Marley have you seen the kitty's mousie toy?


 LOL

"Nope"


----------



## Evye's Mom

good buddy said:


> Marley have you seen the kitty's mousie toy?


Geez.....beats me...I'm totally clueless where the mousie toy is?


----------



## nicole2512

*My fight with the lady beetle*

Hilda loves to fight with her lady beetle on the couch - that is a show:
1) Ok, I want to fight, let,s start with my coddle blanket
2)-3) THE FIGHT
4) The Winner is: Hilda
5)Uahh now, Iam tired


----------



## nicole2512

*Beppo and I*

1) Hi, Mom that is soooo comfortable
2-4) I am so tired and Beppo is soo cosy - 
5) Mom, Beppo must stay - I like him so much, please...


----------



## nicole2512

*My favorite Ball*

THIS IS MY BALL and you won't get it....


----------



## KSC

Nicole and Christy you are both so funny - to die for funny the mouse toy hanging out of the mouth and so adorable the shots with the dogs and the smooshy pillows....you can see they love them!


----------



## marjrc

Yaaaaay Hilda! You won the battle against that very scary ladybug! :rockon: 
She is just so adorable!!


----------



## mintchip

:redface:


----------



## Missy

rotflmao! the top dog looks like steven tyler if aerosmith! I love the sort of step effect of the two adults and the puppy.


----------



## juliav

tlamann said:


> I am incredibly handsome when I get home from that groomer lady...


He is absolutely gorgeous and I adore odd eyes!!


----------



## Leslie

Sally~ That's hysterical! ound:


----------



## mintchip

Hey! Put that camera away *NOW*!


----------



## good buddy

*snort "doggie style" ound:


----------



## krandall

mintchip said:


> Hey! Put that camera away *NOW*!


Who's the larger B&W one... He looks like Kodi!


----------



## good buddy

krandall said:


> Who's the larger B&W one... He looks like Kodi!


Hmmmm Sally.. Is that Poornima's Benji? :ear:


----------



## mintchip

good buddy said:


> Hmmmm Sally.. Is that Poornima's Benji? :ear:


No I think that is Jeanne's Maddie


----------



## krandall

mintchip said:


> No I think that is Jeanne's Maddie


Well, I think she's ADORABLE!


----------



## good buddy

In the :redface: pic I'm thinking Benji in the back and Maddie in the middle?? Yes? No?


----------



## mintchip

good buddy said:


> In the :redface: pic I'm thinking Benji in the back and Maddie in the middle?? Yes? No?


Yes you are right about that picture. Karen was asking about the other photo---*Hey! Put that camera away NOW!* I think and that is the one I'm talking about also hoto:


----------



## krandall

mintchip said:


> Yes you are right about that picture. Karen was asking about the other photo---*Hey! Put that camera away NOW!* I think and that is the one I'm talking about also hoto:


Yes, I was talking about the G-rated picture.


----------



## mintchip

Can you hear me?


----------



## marjrc

Oh Sally, I just LMAO !! What great candid shots. hoto:


----------



## KSC

What's that mommy? No siree...I am NOT touching your teddy bear...nooo way...


----------



## Cailleach

I love this thread.


----------



## Cailleach

Two food groups came to mind...Julio is being cheesy with the smile and Arriba is giving a raspberry...


----------



## marjrc

That's funny, Deb! LOL Look at all that hair on Julio!


----------



## KSC

Thank you mommy...playing with that red and yellow tissue paper was so fun..


----------



## mintchip

*Pleasssssssssssssse............... You can't say NO*


----------



## Lunastar

OH Sally great shots.


----------



## Leslie

ILTT!!! ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Wheeeee!*

Ah life is good when you think you can fly!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Hey Riki, wait for me!*

I'm just as fast and can fly too!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*No way Daisy, I'm way faster!*

So Daisy, you make me laugh!


----------



## mintchip

:clap2: Linda :clap2:
*"Comet says "Wait Oliver missed a place"*
*Oliver says "That tickles!"*


----------



## iluvhavs

Just catching up. LOVE these photos!! 

Sally, what kind of parties go on at your house?? LOL


----------



## mintchip

iluvhavs said:


> Just catching up. LOVE these photos!!
> 
> Sally, what kind of parties go on at your house?? LOL


Parties???


----------



## Lunastar

This is my favorite spot to lay









You can't play with these!









Nope still not moving.


----------



## Lunastar

Okay I checked it out and there is no more cat food in there.









Can I help with that?


----------



## Lunastar

No Wait! We just got it smelling all good for you!









Could you put that box down and get me out of here! I need saving, are you blind???


----------



## Cailleach

Lunastar said:


> This is my favorite spot to lay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't play with these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope still not moving.


Awwwsss...pstttt, are you sure this little one has enough toys.


----------



## Lunastar

Rofl that is actually less than half of what we have here. They have taken over my house. ound:


----------



## mintchip

Lunastar said:


> Rofl that is actually less than half of what we have here. They have taken over my house. ound:


You know I really think you need to send some of those toys to MY house!!!!!:eyebrows:


----------



## susieg

I'm cuter than this stuffed panda....right, mom?? Right?!


----------



## Missy

you are WAY cuter than that panda! ILTT!


----------



## KSC

OMG these photos are SO adorable - love the panda bear shot and quote and love the "still not moving" pictures too.


----------



## susieg

A trip to the groomer and all I got was this stupid bow....


----------



## Evye's Mom

susieg said:


> A trip to the groomer and all I got was this stupid bow....


But look how pretty you look !!!! Cute lil' girl. :angel:


----------



## waybrook

susieg said:


> A trip to the groomer and all I got was this stupid bow....


But its such a cute bow - on such a beautiful girl!


----------



## susieg

aww, thanks  poor thing HATES the groomer. I feel like such a bad mommy when I drop her off there.


----------



## kelrobin

susieg said:


> A trip to the groomer and all I got was this stupid bow....


Haha! Adorable she is.


----------



## KSC

Yes I did squirm and wiggle at the groomers and I STILL came out lookin' fab...mmm hmmm


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Kipling - you'd look FAB in any hairdo!!!


----------



## KSC

motherslittlehelper said:


> Kipling - you'd look FAB in any hairdo!!!


Kipling says thank you! And so what if I was referred to as a little monster right?


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> Kipling says thank you! And so what if I was referred to as a little monster right?


That's OK, Kipling... Kodi is known as the "demon child" from time to time. You can come and live with me if they don't like your wiggly little butt!


----------



## marjrc

LOL Great comments and pictures, everyone!


----------



## clare

Kipling you could get away with anything looking like that!!Dizzie is just off to the groomers,hope all goes well,shall post a pic later.


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Kipling- what a stud!!!!


----------



## clare

*Just back from groomers*

MM you smell so good!


----------



## clare

Let me whisper in your ear.


----------



## clare

Have you hear the one,cats and dogs aren't supposed to be friends?


----------



## clare

Now that's a joke!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Ah, Dizzie, you are a cute one too! Love how he is cracking up at kitty's (sorry, don't know his name) joke! That last photo is absolutely precious!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I DON'T NEED A HAIRCUT! 

(I wish I could see how to get down from here!)


----------



## Scooter's Family

"Now I'm feeling a bit odd, I didn't want a haircut but I was too scared to jump off that high table. How does she always find me when I hide???"


----------



## marjrc

Clare, those are great shots!! Lucky with that last one! LOL Soooo funny. 

Murphy, hon, if you can't see then maybe it's for your own good that mommy is cutting your hair. Anyway, isn't she going to give you a great TREAT once she's done? It will all be worth it, you'll see.


----------



## Me+Sydney

Hmm... maybe if I lie here like this she will take me to softball instead of this thing...


----------



## Me+Sydney

I don't know, I think the doormat looks better this way...


----------



## Me+Sydney

Can I keep this? Please?


----------



## Lunastar

mintchip said:


> You know I really think you need to send some of those toys to MY house!!!!!:eyebrows:


You come right on over and pick what you like, Comet. Bring Oliver and stay a while.


----------



## Lunastar

clare said:


> Now that's a joke!!


OMG this series is just adorable!


----------



## Lunastar

Scooter's Family said:


> "Now I'm feeling a bit odd, I didn't want a haircut but I was too scared to jump off that high table. How does she always find me when I hide???"


Oh Ann that is too funny!


----------



## Lunastar

Me+Sydney said:


> Can I keep this? Please?


Oh just too cute. Love the door mat.


----------



## christie6104

Mom, I think my toenail has grown out enough...time for a pedicure


----------



## christie6104

When you're cool, the sun shines 24 hours a day!


----------



## KSC

Allison, Ann, Clare, Lucky's mom - all so funny!


----------



## krandall

Mom, you TOTALLY exhausted me with all that gardening this morning!!!


----------



## krandall

No one's getting through THIS doorway without me knowing about it!!!


----------



## krandall

Mom, I'm S-O-O-O tired I can't even chase Snowbelle!

(sorry for the blurry one... I was laughing so hard the camera shook)


----------



## Redorr

Mommie, I really DO like my new bed, I am just getting all uncomfortable here on the concrete floor so it will seem REALLY soft when I climb up onto that dang thing. Why is that thing so high?? No, honest, I LOVE it. Do you have any cake???


----------



## christie6104

*Oh my gosh!!! I can't believe mom left this candy in her purse just for me....they were so easy to unrap and I did it all by myself.*










*She's not looking, is she?*










*
What candy mom? I don't know what you're talking about.*










*I'm just going to give mom my toughest look and maybe she'll let me off the hook. And maybe she won't even notice the candy wrapper in my hair.*


----------



## marjrc

LOL ound: What a hoot!! Love the one of Kodi just watching Snowbelle walk by. That just cracked me up!!


----------



## krandall

marjrc said:


> LOL ound: What a hoot!! Love the one of Kodi just watching Snowbelle walk by. That just cracked me up!!


Funnier still, she didn't just "walk" by... she actually JUMPED over him and he still didn't move!:laugh:


----------



## Lunastar

ILTT!


----------



## clare

*Gorgeous Snowbelle*



krandall said:


> Mom, I'm S-O-O-O tired I can't even chase Snowbelle!
> 
> (sorry for the blurry one... I was laughing so hard the camera shook)


Don't tell Kodi,but Snowbelle is gorgeous too,what breed of cat is she?we have Teddie who is mainly Ragdoll with a bit of Persian.Teddie is very laid back with Dizzie,but lets him know when he has had enough rough housing by giving him a swift clout at which Dizzie yelps[he is a bit of a whimp!]though he doesn't seem to learn his lesson,I guess the playing is too much fun.


----------



## krandall

Snowbelle was a shelter kitty... I don' think she's any breed, just a "pretty long haired white cat". I gues, from a vet standpoint, they have her in their records as a "domestic long hair".

She is very much the queen around here... only non-caged house pet in 8 years (pre-Kodi) and has no use for him. HE wants to play with her, and she wants no part of it. So there is lots of barking, hissing, spitting and slapping that goes on. In true dog spirit, Kodi never gives up!<g>


----------



## good buddy

Lunastar said:


> ILTT!


WTF?? I keep seeing this but haven't got a clue! I love Tibetan Terriers?


----------



## mintchip

I Love This Thread


----------



## Me+Sydney

Substitute "this thread" for Tibetan Terriers and it should all make sense...


----------



## krandall

good buddy said:


> WTF?? I keep seeing this but haven't got a clue! I love Tibetan Terriers?


ound:ound:I Love This Thread!ound:ound:


----------



## good buddy

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooh~ Now I see! :doh:


----------



## marjrc

Hey Christy, it took me a long while to figure that one out!!! :redface:


----------



## mintchip

Oliver says"I'm telling you Comet-- just lie still and then when they start talking we can ATTACK the picnic basket"
Comet says "OK I love picnics!


----------



## mintchip

" OK I'll try it your way Comet.
Hey watch Comet NOT that picnic basket full of wonderful human food!"


----------



## clare

Hey guys did you get the basket?Hope so, but NO chocolate!!


----------



## good buddy

Sally the boys look great! HOW do you manage to get such nice shots of black and white dogs?? I just took a bunch of pics of the boys. Marley looks adorable but Rufus is a glowing white blob with a nose. :frusty:


----------



## mintchip

Thanks Christy. I'd love to see your guys hoto:
No Gigi they didn't get the basket--- just their own food


----------



## KSC

Hey Roscoe - it's so true! The wind does feel really cool in your face!


----------



## good buddy

mintchip said:


> Thanks Christy. I'd love to see your guys hoto:
> No Gigi they didn't get the basket--- just their own food


I didn't have the best luck today, will have to try another day. Here's the best I could get together.


----------



## clare

Now Rufus and Marley,look like they are taking this photographic stuff very seriously!this is not a joking matter.They are extremely handsome,and proud of it!!hoto:


----------



## ninab

It's hard to tell who is having more fun, Cody or me!


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's a great shot of you and Cody, love it! And it looks like you're both having a great time.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Mom? Are you really taking a picture this early in the morning? I haven't had a chance to do a thing with my hair yet....oh wait....it doesn't matter. SOMEBODY decided to cut it all off.


----------



## good buddy

Thank you Clare! I couldn't hink of anything to caption my pic with.  

Cody and you both look like you're having a blast!

Sally, We need a close up of Murray with his new stylin' do!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

This is one my granddaughter took of him a few days ago. The cut is pretty choppy because we had to do it ourselves after he got tangled up in a wild rose bush.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Cats are sooooooooo much fun to chase and play with.


----------



## good buddy

He's all boy isn't he? It's a nice cut-makes him look rugged! I see it doesn't slow him down from playing with the cat. Has it slowed him down from getting into the wild roses?


----------



## mintchip

good buddy said:


> I didn't have the best luck today, will have to try another day. Here's the best I could get together.


YEAH! It's great to see Rufus and Marley again!
Great photos everyone!


----------



## good buddy

mintchip said:


> YEAH! It's great to see Rufus and Marley again!
> Great photos everyone!


Thanks Sally. Now I'll have to try and get a better one where Rufus isn't put out with me or glowing in the sun!


----------



## KSC

I am simply guarding these boxer shorts. I was not going to play with them.


----------



## SMARTY

I love, love, love this thread. Great pictures everyone.


----------



## mintchip

I am a BIG dog!


----------



## mintchip

Please!!


----------



## krandall

ninab said:


> It's hard to tell who is having more fun, Cody or me!


What an AWESOME picture, Nina!!!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Christy, he was actually headed towards the end of the fence by the gate this morning. That is where the rose vines are. He saw me come back out the door with my cup of coffee and decided to sit down and do the innocent dog routine, and that's when I shot the picture.


----------



## good buddy

TheVintageVamp said:


> Christy, he was actually headed towards the end of the fence by the gate this morning. That is where the rose vines are. He saw me come back out the door with my cup of coffee and decided to sit down and do the innocent dog routine, and that's when I shot the picture.


What a little booger! You'd think he'd a learned his lesson after getting all tangled up the first time!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

I know, Christy! For 6 months he was the perfect dog. Never got into a single thing, never wandered outside the yard, nothing. All of a sudden he has this fascination with the area down by the gate and 3 times we have caught him headed down the dirt road. His other favorite place? The big ash pile where DH burns yard debris and trash....it's the best place to go roll around right after a bath...don't ya know...:doh:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Mom and Dad thought it would be fun to go for a walk. Me? Not so much, it was HOT!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Poor Gracie...mom & dad are so inconsiderate. They should have put in an air-conditioned car and gone for a drive if they wanted you to out so bad.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am sooooooooooooooooo glad I can catch up with this thread by reading "New Posts!" Great pictures everyone! I love the "Choppy Haircut!"


----------



## clare

mintchip said:


> Please!!


Let him have whatever he wants!!Bless him.


----------



## marjrc

Comet, you really ARE a big dog in that picture! Wow! 

Tangled in a rose bush sounds painful! I think he looks just fine with his new 'do, though it sounds like he's a mischievous little guy. lol 

Christy, I love that pic of the two boys! I haven't seen one of them in eons, it seems. They're so very handsome.


----------



## mintchip

Comet says --"Don't :Cry: Oliver! I'm sure Marj knows we both are big boys! She didn't mean to call you by my name!
Oliver we love you! Marj we love you too!"


----------



## marjrc

Oh crap! Did I do that again?? :frusty: Sorry guys, seems I do that often! I know you still love me, that's what's so great about you boys. :kiss: LOL


----------



## mintchip

Happiness is a favorite toy, Marj _(and most of her challenges)_


----------



## rdanielle

Spoiled divas.. 

Front L to R: Kitty Kitty, Dulce & Starla


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL Renee, you can't tell where they begin or end!


----------



## Kathie

I was trying to figure that out, too! They look so relaxed!


----------



## marjrc

Oliver, you are way too handsome for your own good. You know that, right?  Renee, what a hoot! LOL


----------



## marjrc

Yes, I still want to play ball in spite of it being SO HOT out!!

View attachment 31304


Just give me a sec to recover, though, 'k? Phew, it's hot!

View attachment 31305


----------



## marjrc

Davey, that's MY ball. Just leave it, leave it!

View attachment 31306


----------



## Missy

ILTT!!!!!


----------



## galaxie

KSC said:


> Hey Roscoe - it's so true! The wind does feel really cool in your face!
> 
> View attachment 31240


LOVE IT!!!! They are twins! Now we need a similar Izzo shot


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

This is what Tahoe thinks of photo shoots when its hot outside!!


----------



## trueblue

Farah, that's hilarious...and how cute is that?


----------



## rdanielle

What Nemo thinks of photo shoots lol


----------



## mintchip

I guess we are just a little hung over


----------



## marjrc

mintchip said:


> I guess we are just a little hung over


ROFLMBO !!!!! ound:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

2500 Replies! We love our Havs!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

mintchip said:


> I guess we are just a little hung over


You sure about that?? Oliver, it appears as though you, at least, are still at the party, possibly at the end of it, before the hang-over stage! That is the funniest expression ever! Yikes! Thanks for the laugh!!

Sally, you take the best photos of your boys!


----------



## Poornima

ILTT. 

Sally, that's a cute picture!


----------



## Lunastar

ILTT! Keep them coming! hahahaha


----------



## mintchip

*
Comet won't even see me take it*







*
I did and I want it back NOW Oliver!*


----------



## clare

Oliver is a cheeky chap!!


----------



## Lunastar

They are just too cute!


----------



## galaxie

No bumps in 5 days?!

:bump:


----------



## Missy

clare said:


> Oliver is a cheeky chap!!


Clare I couldn't have said it better myself even if I was a brit! I heart Oliver!
amd ILTT!


----------



## mintchip

galaxie said:


> No bumps in 5 days?!
> 
> :bump:


hoto: Please!
op2:


----------



## KSC

Going into the water without permission? I have no comment...


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> Going into the water without permission? I have no comment...
> 
> View attachment 31511


:decision:You mean it wasn't for Marj's July challenge:decision:


----------



## mintchip

*Dear Havanese Friends---
I have so many cute photos with my favorite kong..... and what does SHE like









:redface:
I like this one better!








Love,
Comet*


----------



## KSC

What a face Comet! I've got a 'cheese' face too only mine is on the dock not with my kong!


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> What a face Comet! I've got a 'cheese' face too only mine is on the dock not with my kong!
> 
> View attachment 31523


Kipling was that before you went for the swim?


----------



## KSC

mintchip said:


> Kipling was that before you went for the swim?


No after when I was trying to worm my way back into the good books...it was tiring.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

thank you, thank you, thank you....I really, really needed something to make me smile and ya'll didn't let me down.


----------



## KSC

Breaking news tonight..there is a recall on stuffed dogs like the one pictured here









It turns out...these are not innocent stuffies...they are in fact vampires. Please exercise caution


----------



## TheVintageVamp

OMG, Sylvia! That is hysterical! I soooooo adore Kipling.


----------



## Sheri

I'm a tracker, on the trail of dangerous, big game... can someone please explain this to my mom, who just doesn't understand?! I've got places to go, things to do, bears to hunt....!


----------



## Sheri

...and once I find them, here I am, demonstrating my Stealth Mode, invisibly sneaking up on them, unawares....! 

You can't see me, right?!


----------



## waybrook

Kipling is a hoot!!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom

Mommie...I don't have to sit I already have my treat 










Ok I sit...please give it back


----------



## Missy

Sylvia that is the best yet! And Sheri, I love Tucker's stealth.


----------



## SMARTY

*Warning: do not open this thread while drinking; it could be hazardous to your computer.

Kipling is always a hoot wet or not.
Comet is a love&#8230;
Kipling Recall, there goes the coffee spit
Gizmo could not be cuter, give that baby a treat.*

Thanks, I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom

Ow don't worry, she got a treat


----------



## KSC

AAAWWwwwwwwwwwww Gizmo what a good sit. You deserve your treats and Tucker -that's so funny - love the stealth!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom

If you so much as nudge the bag on the counter she goes into "Treat Mode" (Sit, Lay, Slap Paws on ground, go in crate come out tap mommie, and repeat  )Usually after once or twice she gets one for being to cute!


----------



## marjrc

LOL I wonder who is so well-trained, Gizmo or you?? LOL

Sylvia, we need those pics of Kipling near the water, on the July photo challenge thread! That vampire shot just about killed me!! LMBO

Tucker? Tucker, where are you? I can hear you speak, but can't see you for the life of me!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom

I'm deffinitly the trained one LOL :wink:


----------



## whimsy

it is so fun to see these great shots and little comments! LOL


----------



## KSC

marjrc said:


> Sylvia, we need those pics of Kipling near the water, on the July photo challenge thread! That vampire shot just about killed me!! LMBO


I'm on it! Posting away...


----------



## waybrook

I am so bored....can't anyone come out and play????


----------



## Lunastar

KSC said:


> Breaking news tonight..there is a recall on stuffed dogs like the one pictured here
> 
> View attachment 31532
> 
> 
> It turns out...these are not innocent stuffies...they are in fact vampires. Please exercise caution
> 
> View attachment 31533


Oh Sylvia, Kipling is too funny. Thank you


----------



## Lunastar

Sheri said:


> ...and once I find them, here I am, demonstrating my Stealth Mode, invisibly sneaking up on them, unawares....!
> 
> You can't see me, right?!


Sheri this is just too funny. Thank you. Having fun catching up on this thread tonight.


----------



## rachljo22

I wasn't going to eat this flip flop....I SWEAR!









Sock? What sock?









Well, now that you brought it to my attention....YIPEE!


----------



## rachljo22

waybrook said:


> I am so bored....can't anyone come out and play????


Awwww! How sad, he looks like he is just waiting for something or someone to walk by.....


----------



## Missy

Rachel, your little chocolate is beautiful. I love the "yippeeee" shot. is that Sadie or Cody?


----------



## rachljo22

Missy said:


> Rachel, your little chocolate is beautiful. I love the "yippeeee" shot. is that Sadie or Cody?


Thank you! Cody is my Hav, Sadie is the golden


----------



## marjrc

Beautiful little Sadie! Love the comments. lol


----------



## waybrook

Cody is adorable!


----------



## Poornima

Cute pictures! I LOVE this thread.


----------



## mintchip

Hey I think there is something missing from this _stick_???


----------



## SMARTY

Panda needs a friend……

Cody is way too precious……..

And What is missing for Oliver’s stick? The Bully!!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip

SMARTY said:


> And What is missing for Oliver's stick? The Bully!!!!!!!!


ICE CREAM :jaw:


----------



## rdanielle

Kitty Kitty our little purse Hav


----------



## rachljo22

rdanielle said:


> Kitty Kitty our little purse Hav


Beautiful!


----------



## Lunastar

OH Rachel too funny and what a cutie! Love the purse pup. lol Oliver tell mommy to get you a bowl of ice cream.


----------



## BeverlyA

OMG, I just _LOVE _this thread!!!

Beverly


----------



## clare

waybrook said:


> I am so bored....can't anyone come out and play????


Waiting for a baby brother or sister maybe?


----------



## clare

rachljo22 said:


> I wasn't going to eat this flip flop....I SWEAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sock? What sock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now that you brought it to my attention....YIPEE!


I think perhaps Kippling has a rival on the sock front in the form of Cody!


----------



## rachljo22

clare said:


> I think perhaps Kippling has a rival on the sock front in the form of Cody!


LOL He sure does love shoes and socks! Yesterday I caught him snuggling with one of DH's tennis shoes (eeeewwwww)

The look on his face is priceless....like he is saying:

"don't judge me....I know you are just jealous that you can't hug this shoe too!"


----------



## waybrook

clare said:


> Waiting for a baby brother or sister maybe?


She would love a brother or sister....me, I'm just not ready for a 2nd pup yet...she's a handful right now....


----------



## KSC

See that guy mommy? I could _totally_ do what he does....just look at my face!


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> See that guy mommy? I could _totally_ do what he does....just look at my face!
> 
> View attachment 31584


and do it BETTER! eep:


----------



## KSC

You said it brother!


----------



## mintchip

ound:ound:


----------



## marjrc

Sylvia, you are a HOOT!!! Oh... i mean,,, err..... KIPLING, YOU are a hoot! ound:


----------



## KSC

Please ... no more questions..I must meet my public now...


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> Please ... no more questions..I must meet my public now...
> 
> View attachment 31588


Ummmmmm! Do you give paw-o-graphs? eep:


----------



## KSC




----------



## mintchip

Hey Kip they have us spinning! ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## KSC

Celebrity...it's all just so exhausting really...


----------



## mintchip

My Undercover Look.....


----------



## KSC

arty:


----------



## clare

Please Kippling stay as sweet as you are,don't let this celebrity thing go to you head!!:wave:


----------



## KSC

clare said:


> Please Kippling stay as sweet as you are,don't let this celebrity thing go to you head!!:wave:


Kipling promises to stay true to his roots!


----------



## KSC

Oh MAN this spot is comfortable!


----------



## marjrc

*C'mon Mom, pick it up. I know you want to! C'MON!*

View attachment 31600


*
Ummm, Mom? You have to actually throw it, you know! I'm ready - THROW! 
You're the one that wants the heat and breeze to blow dry me, so throw already!!
*
View attachment 31599


*Hmmm, I think I'll take my time before bringing it back to you mom. Hey, look at that butterfly over there!*

View attachment 31601


----------



## Missy

oh ricky you beautiful boy!


----------



## KSC

Marj I love it when they dare us to pick it up! You can just see how much fun they're having...


----------



## KSC

Nothing here but the kids things for camp.....


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> Nothing here but the kids things for camp.....
> 
> View attachment 31634


*Wish you were packed for the Nationals instead of camp!*


----------



## HavaneseSoon

:becky: Love the expressions! Thank you everyone for sharing the love of your life!


----------



## Pipersmom

Somethings been stolen.
Piper "Be cool and they won't even check the stroller"
Honey "Whatever you do, don't make eye contact"


----------



## marjrc

Julie, that's hysterical! But what cute thieves they are!! LOL

Kipling, bon voyage and have fun!


----------



## Missy

Oliver, be careful who you get into a tub with at nationals.... it's not what you think...no shampoo involved.


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> Oliver, be careful who you get into a tub with at nationals.... it's not what you think...no shampoo involved.


:jaw:


----------



## marjrc

ound:ound:

Zzzzz.. zzzzz.......... mpfmmfophsgm.... soooo sleepy....

View attachment 31643


What? Who's there??

View attachment 31644


Oh, it's you with that silver thing again. I've had a hard day, mom. Let me sleep!

View attachment 31645


----------



## marjrc

*ALL THAT HAIR !!*

View attachment 31646


*
Heh, Donald Trump, eat your heart out!*

View attachment 31647


----------



## mintchip

marjrc said:


> *ALL THAT HAIR !!*
> 
> View attachment 31646
> 
> 
> *
> Heh, Donald Trump, eat your heart out!*
> 
> View attachment 31647


ound:Marj ound:
PS-Did you get a new camera?


----------



## Missy

Marj. I love the DT comb over! but beautiful Ricky doesn't need to hide anything.


----------



## marjrc

NO Sally, no new camera yet. Will have to bring dd's camera to SF (I've been using it for over a year already so nothing new there! lol). 

I had to LOL when I saw how Ricky turned around from his body flip and hair was everywhere. Definitely a great comb over!!


----------



## LilyMyLove

I actually "Hav" a request for a pic, if anyone knows which one it is...I think it may have been on this thread but I couldnt find it, to this day, it is my favorite dog picture. It a picture of two neezers on their hind legs staring out a screen or glass door, backs to camera, and I think one has his paw on the other ones shoulders...it was just so stinkin cute!

am I ringing any bells? or did I dream it?


----------



## mintchip

Meghan I think that is one of Missy's great photos of her boys


----------



## good buddy

LilyMyLove said:


> I actually "Hav" a request for a pic, if anyone knows which one it is...I think it may have been on this thread but I couldnt find it, to this day, it is my favorite dog picture. It a picture of two neezers on their hind legs staring out a screen or glass door, backs to camera, and I think one has his paw on the other ones shoulders...it was just so stinkin cute!
> 
> am I ringing any bells? or did I dream it?


yes! It's Missy's pic of Jasper and Cash waiting at the window. It's been posted a few times so I'm sure someone will find it and post a link.

Hmmm this one? http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11914&page=3


----------



## LilyMyLove

good buddy said:


> yes! It's Missy's pic of Jasper and Cash waiting at the window. It's been posted a few times so I'm sure someone will find it and post a link.
> 
> Hmmm this one? http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11914&page=3


Thank you Thank you Thank you Christy I just love it!


----------



## HoneyBunny

Julie, thanks for posting the picture of our little mischievous munchkins... I love that picture!!! and you have their body language so spot on!


----------



## Lunastar

marjrc said:


> *ALL THAT HAIR !!*
> 
> View attachment 31646
> 
> 
> *
> Heh, Donald Trump, eat your heart out!*
> 
> View attachment 31647


This is just hysterical!


----------



## marjrc

LOL I couldn't stop thinking of The Donald when I saw that picture!


----------



## j.j.'s mom

hav-zmanian devil..:fear:


----------



## marjrc

EEEEKKK!!!! lol


----------



## clare

j.j.'s mom said:


> hav-zmanian devil..:fear:


Hairy Scary!!!!


----------



## krandall

Mom, can you please keep up? I've got places to go!


----------



## Missy

Karen, Kodi is so gorgeous.


----------



## krandall

Thanks, Missy! We're kinda fond of the little "monkey dog".<g>


----------



## mintchip

krandall said:


> Mom, can you please keep up? I've got places to go!


I hope you are coming to the Nationals in SF!


----------



## krandall

mintchip said:


> I hope you are coming to the Nationals in SF!


It would be great to meet all the west coast crew, but we already were out there in June... couldn't swing it again! (besides, I think Kodi is too big to fit under the seat)


----------



## KSC

Sweet picture of Kodi - happy guy!


----------



## clare

Kodi looks a real boy no mistaking him for a girl!!


----------



## KSC

No really mommy..I wasn't going to take anything...I was just looking....


----------



## clare

Hey Kipling which is your favourite?


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> No really mommy..I wasn't going to take anything...I was just looking....
> 
> View attachment 31682


*and being a good guard dog!* :amen:


----------



## KSC

Right..guarding..that's what I'm doing...and...um...I'm partial to the little orange ant in the pink car.


----------



## marjrc

Kodi is very handsome, Karen!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Would someone please explain to me why it's just 'she's giving herself a bath' when Moe licks her butt, however let me try it and mom hollers 'Murray, gross! Stop that'.....I think there is a bit of a double standard going on here.


----------



## KSC

OMG Sally that's so funny


----------



## krandall

clare said:


> Kodi looks a real boy no mistaking him for a girl!!


He says thanks. He doesn't want anyone mistaking him for a sissy!<g>


----------



## krandall

TheVintageVamp said:


> Would someone please explain to me why it's just 'she's giving herself a bath' when Moe licks her butt, however let me try it and mom hollers 'Murray, gross! Stop that'.....I think there is a bit of a double standard going on here.


I agree, Murray. I think you need to protest!!!


----------



## LilyMyLove

KSC said:


> No really mommy..I wasn't going to take anything...I was just looking....
> 
> View attachment 31682


Its okay to play with dolls kipling, I won't tell!:gossip:
-Lily


----------



## Lunastar

ILTT!


----------



## KSC

LilyMyLove said:


> Its okay to play with dolls kipling, I won't tell!:gossip:
> -Lily


<blush>...well...I kinda like the unicorn too....shhhhh


----------



## trueblue

Get the camera out of our faces. We are not looking at you until you do!


----------



## LilyMyLove

Oh kim thats too good!


----------



## LilyMyLove

"Auntie Zoey! Isn't this fun sharing a car seat? So exciting!"

"Yeah kid, its a blast, you're steppin' on my toes."


----------



## LilyMyLove

"Oh, gosh sorry-is that better??!?"


----------



## clare

Okay Kid listen to me and you can't go wrong!


----------



## clare

Now we can't see her so she can't see us.


----------



## krandall

clare said:


> Now we can't see her so she can't see us.


That's a riot, Clare!!!


----------



## Lunastar

Hysterical.


----------



## waybrook

clare said:


> Now we can't see her so she can't see us.


I think you are going to have your hands full!!!


----------



## Rita Nelson

Clare, those two are just too cute!


----------



## marjrc

I am LOL here! You guys are so creative ! Love the pictures.


----------



## shimpli

" Mom, where is my treat? " ...


----------



## shimpli

" mmmm... that was good !! "


----------



## Leslie

This thread NEVER disappoints! You all are so good at capturing these great photo ops then you're so creative w/the captions. 

Thank you for the laughs and smiles!


----------



## hav2

*They always know when you don't feel good......*

"Don't worry Abby, my kisses will make you better!"


----------



## hav2

*Motherly Instinct*

"Really Izzy, that is not your baby, no you can't keep it......and it doesn't even look like you!"


----------



## hav2

"What about this angle? Am I cute upside down too?"


----------



## KSC

Jenn those are all SO cute!


----------



## hav2

B.F.F's forever!


----------



## hav2

Ya know, I should just probably start an Izzy and Fergus thread.....hehe.


----------



## KSC

You should! They're wonderful subjects..so adorable. Great personalities.


----------



## mintchip

:clap2: op2: :clap2:


----------



## scottyce

Can i get my treats now?










and

Whatcha looking at fool????


----------



## clare

hav2 said:


> B.F.F's forever!


That is so lovely!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

:bump2:


----------



## mintchip

I WANT to go to the Nationals! I'm all packed and ready to go! See I fit right in your bag and I'll be good


----------



## mintchip

Pay no attention to the speaker.I'm super cute already


----------



## KSC

mintchip said:


> Pay no attention to the speaker.I'm super cute already


OMG ... adorable


----------



## KSC

Come on mommy...play moose with me...REALLY..I'll share









Heh heh heh....mommy _totally_ can't see my moose now









I win!


----------



## KarmaKat

mintchip said:


> Pay no attention to the speaker.I'm super cute already


That is so cute!!!!!!! Love the caption.


----------



## KSC

Kipling gets a b+ in working towards his chameleon designation

Lesson 1: When learning the ways of a chameleon....always find a way to tuck away paws and noses...


----------



## Gizmo'sMom

Kipling is awesome  Gizmo has been trying to sneak under my parents couch so apparently eveytime my dad looks down her body is a little further under


----------



## Missy

I love Oliver. I love Kipling, Especially the nose and paws shot. (ahhh I remember when my boys could fit under things) I want that puppy caught not watching the presenter at nationals!!!


----------



## Poornima

Love those 2 cutie pies Oliver and Kipling!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh I just love them all!


----------



## KSC

Be honest...do you think this pattern makes me look fat?


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> Be honest...do you think this pattern makes me look fat?
> 
> View attachment 31796


LOL!!!ound:NOound:

PS-Laurie and I met a wonderful new friend at Nationals named Tigger!! Hopefully joining the Forum soon. (An Oliver and Kippling look alike) :clap2: Hi! Tigger and family:wave:


----------



## KSC

YAY Tigger! Can't wait to meet him and his family!


----------



## clare

KSC said:


> Be honest...do you think this pattern makes me look fat?
> 
> View attachment 31796


NO but it's a bit girlie!! Haha macho Dizzie[not]


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh Kipling - sweetie, whether you are fat, skinny, purple, whatever - you are one charming boy!!

All the photos are so adorable!


----------



## KSC

motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh Kipling - sweetie, whether you are fat, skinny, purple, whatever - you are one charming boy!!
> 
> All the photos are so adorable!


Thank you Linda


----------



## KSC

clare said:


> NO but it's a bit girlie!! Haha macho Dizzie[not]


Indeed..._quite_ girly I'd say!


----------



## Missy

it may be girly- yes--- but it just shows how secure Kipling is with his masculinity!!!!


----------



## KSC

Missy said:


> it may be girly- yes--- but it just shows how secure Kipling is with his masculinity!!!!


LOL Missy!!


----------



## shimpli

" This Chihuahua is really difficult..." :frusty:


----------



## shimpli

" Well... I think she is loving me a little bit more. "


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> Be honest...do you think this pattern makes me look fat?
> 
> View attachment 31796


Oh, Kipling! You are SUCH a clown! (and your mom is SO good to have the camera out all the time... my mom forgets!<g>)


----------



## tlamann

I stole this baseball from a couple of boys at the park and gave them this look...they let me keep it!


----------



## Lunastar

I would let you have anything you wanted! 

I just Love this Thread!


----------



## jetsetgo!

Gosh, I've been looking at this thread on and off all day now (up to page 200!). What a wonderful bunch of pics and funny commentary. Ha! I cannot wait to get my pup!


----------



## krandall

tlamann said:


> I stole this baseball from a couple of boys at the park and gave them this look...they let me keep it!


I agree! You can have anything you want, sweetie pie!


----------



## KSC

Karen thank you for your compliment for Kipling!

And agree...sweetie with the baseball can have anything he/she wants.

Ache...you know that Chihuahua will give in ...soon...


----------



## KSC

No really mommy. I'm serious..I _think_ I have a future as a throw cushion...


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> No really mommy. I'm serious..I _think_ I have a future as a *throw* cushion...
> 
> View attachment 31840


:fear:*Please don't throw him anywhere* :wink:
:laugh:


----------



## Scooter's Family

shimpli said:


> " mmmm... that was good !! "


Love this picture!


----------



## mintchip

Why are they following us?


----------



## marjrc

LMBO at some of your captions, folks. I love this!!! Such beautiful Havs.

*Does she HAVE to keep combing me? Doesn't she know I'm already the lady's man??*
View attachment 32002


*Lola says: "I KNOW there's a chicken in here somewhere! I can see all those feathers!!"
*
View attachment 32003


*I know. When this lady finally lets me go, I'll grab the one around her neck! Muuaahhhaaahaa!*

View attachment 32004


----------



## KSC

No mommy..I am not chewing my treat on the carpet....I know I'm supposed to eat it on the floor....I would never...


----------



## Gizmo'sMom

Lol just like Gizmo and the cardboard boxes she swares she doesn't eat


----------



## Gizmo'sMom

Mommy....I sware I didn't eat anything I wasn't suppose to 
(Now I can show this because she is okay!)


----------



## hav2

"Was it really necessary to neuter me??" "And you want to take pictures?"


----------



## kudo2u

What did she get into???



Gizmo'sMom said:


> Mommy....I sware I didn't eat anything I wasn't suppose to
> (Now I can show this because she is okay!)


----------



## Gizmo'sMom

kudo2u said:


> What did she get into???


That was the chilli incident two weeks ago....She is okay though! and she won't be having any more of that  But the pic is cute!


----------



## KSC

OMG the orange face is pretty funny...so glad she was ok.

And poor poor neutered boy!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom

I promise I won't do it again...


----------



## jetsetgo!

Ahahhaha! Poor Gizmo!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom

That was actually her first weekend home, I was standing right next to her but she was falling asleep and someone took the pic. She looks like a little prisoner.


----------



## hav2

"So Mom, I've been reading up on this whole "going green" thing, and I think we should try it, and a raw diet, yeah I think that could work for me!"

"Oh and could you tell Dad, not to take our magazines with him to the bathroom anymore, it smells funny." :suspicious:


----------



## shimpli

" Everything is upside down around here these days ... even my bed.  "


----------



## hav2

shimpli said:


> " Everything is upside down around here these days ... even my bed.  "


Ain't that the TRUTH!!!! LOL


----------



## jetsetgo!

LOL, Hav2!

shimpli, what a sweetie!


----------



## shimpli

Thank you, jetsetgo !


----------



## KSC

Kipling: As overheard discussing turning one with some of his dog buddies.

Oh ya...now that I'm one I'm pretty much in charge of things. Ya...I eat when I want. I sleep when I want...and I totally don't do tricks on demand like all those eager little puppies..ya no way...I'm WAY past all that....

Oh...hang on...I hear someone coming....

_oh_ um...oh hey mommy...um...treat? Ya sure...I'd love one....

..oh...ok...how's this? Good sit?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

These poor mistreated Havs... I love this thread is about all I can say.


----------



## clare

Hey Kipping is right in the spot light on your shiny floor!!


----------



## KSC

clare said:


> Hey Kipping is right in the spot light on your shiny floor!!


Oh that's just the reflection off his halo!


----------



## Kathie

Kipling is such a cutie!!


----------



## galaxie

KSC said:


> Oh that's just the reflection off his halo!


it sure is! <3 you Kipster!


----------



## waybrook

I love Kipling.....:kiss:


----------



## KSC

Awww..Kipling loves all of you too! 

He's with his trainer for the week because my family and I are off to PEI without him...strange to be at home without him but our car comes early so we dropped him today. We miss him already!!


----------



## hav2

WHOA....someone's got a CATtitude!


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> Awww..Kipling loves all of you too!
> 
> He's with his trainer for the week because my family and I are off to PEI without him...strange to be at home without him but our car comes early so we dropped him today. We miss him already!!


have a great time!


----------



## marjrc

We'll miss Kipling too!!! Oh, and you too, of course Sylvia.  LOL

Great caption, Jenn!


----------



## Renee

Where were you today...huh...huh??
What is this thing called "school", and why couldn't you play with me?
Need help with your homework...huh...huh??
Pay attention to ME PLEASE!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

hav2 said:


> WHOA....someone's got a CATtitude!


Looks like the cat wants his spot in the sun back!!


----------



## marjrc

Renee, that is a riot!! Miley definitely looks very excited! lol


----------



## LuvCicero

I think Miley has spotted a new yellow bone...lol


----------



## LuckyOne

Did I mention I LOVE this post?!


----------



## Poornima

Renee said:


> Where were you today...huh...huh??
> What is this thing called "school", and why couldn't you play with me?
> Need help with your homework...huh...huh??
> Pay attention to ME PLEASE!


Love it. What an excited cutie pie!


----------



## pjewel

These are so good. I'm LOL.


----------



## Thumper

This picture taken at the airport on the way home from vacay

What she is really trying to say:

"For the love of God, are we THERE yet AND if one more person points at me in this pink stroller and laughs...I'm gonna scream!!"


**insert doggie 'huff'**

ound:


----------



## Kathie

Kara, that is so funny! Gucci looks like she's trying to keep a low profile......lol


----------



## Thumper

Kathie said:


> Kara, that is so funny! Gucci looks like she's trying to keep a low profile......lol


Most people have never seen a dog stroller, so when we are at airports we get a whole lot of points and "omgosh..is that a DOG?!" "look at that, is that a DOG stroller", etc and then followed by a laugh, so I'm fairly certain she thinks people are laughing at her ound:

But I will add, that I would travel NO other way, it is so much easier than lugging her around in a bag (I usually wait til we are boarding, check the stroller at the gate and then put her in the bag at the last minute) 
I've taken her to malls and fairs and theme parks and everywhere in that stroller, she likes being it but not the people laughing at her so much


----------



## pjewel

Aw, of course her royal highness wouldn't like to be laughed at.


----------



## Missy

Gucci girl! I agree, Hwwuffff!


----------



## marjrc

That is the PERFECT caption for that picture, Kara!! LOL


----------



## galaxie

Stella: "Mom, can you be quiet? I'm trying to get some work done here!"


----------



## Missy

GFETE!


----------



## Kathie

Natalie, that is just too cute! Stella is adorable.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Stella, girl, just tune her out and focus! So cute!

Wow, Gucci is quite the 'princess' isn't she? If looks could kill!

And, Miley, what a sweet, happy face!

Wonderful photos and captions, everyone.


----------



## galaxie

Kathie said:


> Natalie, that is just too cute! Stella is adorable.


The best part is that it wasn't a setup! I walked out of the bedroom and she was just sitting there, so I grabbed my phone and snapped a couple of photos. She cracks me up all the time!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Hi, How much does Gucci weigh? I would love to put Winston in a bag, but think he is too big, he weights about 15 lbs too. I love the stroller idea, my friends in the Netherlands actually put all 3 of theirs in a large stroller that actually attaches to the back of a bike and they took them on rides and even into a castle in France with no problems..a nice way to travel. Do you have a photo of her in her bag? flynn


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

galaxie said:


> Stella: "Mom, can you be quiet? I'm trying to get some work done here!"


Stella is definitely in the middle of some serious composing, I would be careful, you know she can write a best seller with family secrets!


----------



## Thumper

Stella is a dollbaby!! LOL

She does look pretty darn professional 

Gucci weighs about 10 lbs, she meets all standards in height and stuff, I usually buy the medium sized bags, I personally LOVE the Petego /egr-Italy ones, and I just found my new FAVE bag, which was really quite inexpensive that I may have to sell all of my other ones. I buy way too many dog carrier/bags.

Cute pictures!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Thumperlove said:


> Stella is a dollbaby!! LOL
> 
> She does look pretty darn professional
> 
> Gucci weighs about 10 lbs, she meets all standards in height and stuff, I usually buy the medium sized bags, I personally LOVE the Petego /egr-Italy ones, and I just found my new FAVE bag, which was really quite inexpensive that I may have to sell all of my other ones. I buy way too many dog carrier/bags.
> 
> Cute pictures!


Which one is your new favorite? Not sure how Winston would act, but he needs to get used to one in case we Must fly.. thanks


----------



## KSC

Come on...let's run...you've gotta help me find my ears - maybe they're up ahead!


----------



## clare

Who's your buddy Kipling?Oh sorry you won't be able to hear me.


----------



## KSC

Ha ha ha! Very funny Clare...that's one of the dogs Kipling hung with during his stay in doggie day care while we were away last week...he had a ball!


----------



## galaxie

KSC said:


> Come on...let's run...you've gotta help me find my ears - maybe they're up ahead!
> 
> View attachment 32146


ound:


----------



## KSC

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnd...hold that note.....lovely singing everyone


----------



## pjewel

That is cute!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Ah, Maestro Kipling!


----------



## galaxie

Stella: "What do you mean, YOUR spot, mom?"










Roscoe: "SURPRISE! You found me, what gave me away? Could you see me under the covers?"


----------



## Thumper

Best photo thread EVER!!


----------



## lfung5

What do you mean I don't look comfortable?


----------



## Kathie

Hilarious!!!


----------



## KarmaKat

Linda that is the cutest pic ever! The epitome of a Hav!


----------



## lfung5

Thanks. When I tell the pups I'm going to work, Scudder plops himself on the back of the couch to watch me leave from the window. Today as I was leaving, this is what I saw. I grabbed my phone out of my purse as I repeated, stay, stay, stay....and capture him looking so funny.


----------



## clare

Which way is up?


----------



## pjewel

Funny I was about to say exactly what Gigi did. Too cute.


----------



## dodrop82

Let Yogi out! She has to go potty too!​


----------



## pjewel

That's hilarious!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

dodrop82 said:


> Let Yogi out! She has to go potty too!​
> View attachment 32360


Love this photo!!


----------



## shimpli

" I am getting ready for *Dancing with the Stars*. Maybe next season..."


----------



## Kathie

That is sooo cute!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Cute!!! I love this thread.
Who us we're tired, we've been busy.
Honest there was a squirrel up there.


----------



## irnfit

I think Ache needs a dancing partner.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Ok, I think there needs to be a page in the Havs and friends book for the dancing dogs. Those are adorable!


----------



## shimpli

Great idea, Linda. Let's put the pictures on that thread too. We need more dancing havs for the next season of Dancing with the Stars !!! Let's dance...


----------



## Thumper

Best thread ever!!

I love the pics, dancing, mischeif, stare downs..they are all so darn cute!

Kara


----------



## psow9421

I am having a great vacation in PEI, Canada!!


----------



## clare

What a happy trio!!


----------



## KSC

psow9421 said:


> I am having a great vacation in PEI, Canada!!


How cute! We were just there too but sans creamy coloured dog...how are you managing to keep them from turning pink?


----------



## morriscsps

psow9421 said:


> I am having a great vacation in PEI, Canada!!


Are you sure you didn't promise them lobster for dinner? :biggrin1:


----------



## Lunastar

Just too cute!


----------



## KSC

See mommy?









I don't fit anymore....you'll just have to go shopping for yet another new fluffy cute bed for me....maybe Martha Stewart collection....


----------



## Kathie

I love that boy!


----------



## Thumper

That's a valid reason to shop.

:biggrin1:
toooo cute.
Kara


----------



## KSC

LOL..I just found him that way...he's such a funny little guy!


----------



## Sheri

Love that combination of Kipling and your camera!


----------



## psow9421

KSC said:


> How cute! We were just there too but sans creamy coloured dog...how are you managing to keep them from turning pink?


I had just given them baths! Not easy to keep them clean. If I let them go on the beach they would have looked like mud shirts!
Pam


----------



## Pipersmom

Sylvia, Does Kipling have his own artwork????


----------



## KSC

Pipersmom said:


> Sylvia, Does Kipling have his own artwork????


LOL...no his bed is in front of the kids' art wall.


----------



## KSC

Be honest now...does my new haircut make my nose look big?


----------



## kudo2u

KSC said:


> Be honest now...does my new haircut make my nose look big?
> 
> View attachment 32508


ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## KSC

Come on...give me a kiss...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

KSC said:


> Be honest now...does my new haircut make my nose look big?
> 
> View attachment 32508


Durante'!! Just kidding, that is a nose everybody loves!!!


----------



## Lilly'sMom

So, I was really bored - nothing was going on in the neighborhood - I couldn't help myself - I just started chewing on the chair - and I liked it - so I chewed some more - don't you think it looks much better anyway with a nice blanket on it?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Lilly'sMom said:


> So, I was really bored - nothing was going on in the neighborhood - I couldn't help myself - I just started chewing on the chair - and I liked it - so I chewed some more - don't you think it looks much better anyway with a nice blanket on it?


I bet it is softer and more comfy now!!!


----------



## LuckyOne

I thought I heard daddy. Did you hear daddy Einstein? Your ears are better than mine. I think I did Watson! I think I did!


----------



## LuckyOne

Daddy's home and he's mine. Now THIS is the life!


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> Come on...give me a kiss...
> 
> View attachment 32509


----------



## Kathie

Kipling, you're always adorable!


----------



## clare

Coming back at you Kipling,No tongues!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

clare said:


> Coming back at you Kipling,No tongues!!


Are you sure, really sure this is not Kipling? :suspicious:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

LuckyOne said:


> Daddy's home and he's mine. Now THIS is the life!


Daddy's boy for sure!!


----------



## KSC

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Are you sure, really sure this is not Kipling? :suspicious:


Seriously eh? Wow! Look at these two!!


----------



## Grimnel

Sure i can fit in here, if you just moved up a bit i wouldn't have to stick my legs out


----------



## clare

KSC said:


> Seriously eh? Wow! Look at these two!!
> 
> View attachment 32531
> View attachment 32532


The pics of Dizzie were taken last May when he was about 14 months.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

LuckyOne said:


> I thought I heard daddy. Did you hear daddy Einstein? Your ears are better than mine. I think I did Watson! I think I did!


Loving the butts together on the rug!!! Too cute! :biggrin1:


----------



## KSC

Grimnel so funny!

Clare - no wonder I'm so in love with Dizzie - he's Kipling's long lost twin!


----------



## AKathy

These are a couple of fun ones of Stella:

All tired out!









My grandson and Stella watching Daddy out in the yard.


----------



## Kathie

I love the one with your grandson & Stella - so cute!


----------



## Sheri

Awwww, love Stella and your grandson at the window!


----------



## clare

How lovely grandson and Stella!


----------



## KSC

Yes my friends...here he is...









the mother-load....the toy of all toys...









My little white sweatband..._i love him_...


----------



## irishnproud2b

Kipling...isn't Little White Sock going to be jealous?


----------



## KSC

irishnproud2b said:


> Kipling...isn't Little White Sock going to be jealous?


Ah yes...you raise an interesting dilemma but as you can see I am completely loyal to little white sweatband...oh wait...is that a sock?

No...I am over my sock thing...I am strong...









I am weak...


----------



## Kathie

Poor Kipling! He needs a 12-step program!


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> Be honest now...does my new haircut make my nose look big?
> 
> View attachment 32508


No, but you mom's WIDE ANGLE LENS does! It's not you sweetie!!!


----------



## KSC

krandall said:


> No, but you mom's WIDE ANGLE LENS does! It's not you sweetie!!!


LOL! I promise..no trick photography...


----------



## TShot

I'm not moving, I like this spot.


----------



## shimpli

" I almost eat this poor Chihuahua and she still loves me... "


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

too many great photos to comment on guys!!!! These are priceless!!!


----------



## Lunastar

ILTT!


----------



## LuvCicero

Great pictures....and a wonderful thread.


----------



## Pipersmom

This is so humiliating....


----------



## Kathie

Funny how scrawny they look when wet! Cute expression on Piper's face!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Pipersmom said:


> This is so humiliating....


Geez, will someone PLEASE throw that little thing a towel??!! ound: They do look rather pathetic though when wet, don't they?

Cute, cute photos and captions everyone!


----------



## KSC

OMG that's a hilarious wet hav picture! The expression fits your caption perfectly!


----------



## psow9421

AKathy said:


> These are a couple of fun ones of Stella:
> 
> All tired out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandson and Stella watching Daddy out in the yard.


This is such a great photo! I love it.
Pam


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Great pictures!


----------



## Lunastar

ILTT! Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## katkoota

"Sometimes, when mama asks me to pose by sitting nicely for a photo when I am not in a mood for it, I just drop myself on the ground and act goofy" Snowy


----------



## katkoota

I believe I can fly


----------



## Kathie

She's laughing like she really got away with something.......lol Adorable!


----------



## katkoota

Crystal: "rub ma belly, pwease"


----------



## katkoota

Snowy: "My World isn't complete without my squeaky ball"









Crystal: "Hang on, ball! I try to rescue you"


----------



## katkoota

*Snowy: "Lookie, no paws on ground, yet I am still moving forward"*


----------



## Lilly'sMom

I love Snowy & Crystal! Those are great pics.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I love how much fun Kat has with Snowy and Crystal, they are two lucky little Maltese and she is one lucky gal to have all that love and fun! I see all the time Kat takes with them and how it pays off.


----------



## clare

2 marvellous Maltese monsters,wonderful pics,together they make a mini snow blizzard!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, Kat - I am sooooo glad you brought the Maltese to the Havanese forum to play!!! Your photos of them are fantastic! Love their antics and expressions! What a cute book the photos and captions of them would make. You have submitted your photos to Geri, right???


----------



## katkoota

clare said:


> 2 marvellous Maltese monsters,wonderful pics,together they make a mini snow blizzard!


ound: oh I just LOOOOOVE the mini snow blizzard description ound: I am gonna add this quote in my siggie  That is sooooo fitting with their personalities ^_^


----------



## katkoota

Kathie said:


> She's laughing like she really got away with something.......lol Adorable!


He knows his way around and how to act smart in front of mommy. LOL in his doggie head, i am sure he is laughing too 



Lilly'sMom said:


> I love Snowy & Crystal! Those are great pics.





Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I love how much fun Kat has with Snowy and Crystal, they are two lucky little Maltese and she is one lucky gal to have all that love and fun! I see all the time Kat takes with them and how it pays off.





motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh, Kat - I am sooooo glad you brought the Maltese to the Havanese forum to play!!! Your photos of them are fantastic! Love their antics and expressions! What a cute book the photos and captions of them would make. You have submitted your photos to Geri, right???


awwwh thanks you guys. I posted a couple of pictures (one of Snowy and the other one of Crystal) as "friends to the Havanese" in the thread about the book; to be added for the book a while back


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Sir Winston learning from his crate mate Degas






























Mom, Can't you walk any faster?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

*Sir Winston and friends*

OOOPS, I posted this twice somehow!!!! Sorry folks!

Sir Winston learning from his crate mate Degas
View attachment 32667
Ah, so that is how you get off the porch?

View attachment 32668
Mom Can't you walk any faster?

View attachment 32669
What are you doing out here LillyBet?

View attachment 32670
Just waitin on you Mom, come on!!!


----------



## Kathie

So cute! His hair has grown a lot!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Kathie said:


> So cute! His hair has grown a lot!


I started putting his hair in two pigtails...he looks cute and you can see his eyes...If I can get him a bath and clean I will send another photo tomorrow... Thanks Kathie. Abby is a doll!


----------



## LuvCicero

Flynn, I'm glad to see pics of Sir Winston. He is a cutie and I think you got lucky getting a sweetie like him.


----------



## katkoota

Oh my, Flynn
Sir Winston is a DOLL!!! so handsomely adorable <3 loved these pictures! I didn't know that you have a kitty!!! it has the same color as Romeo (my brother's cat) very pretty

Kat


----------



## SnickersDad

Well, I've thoroughly enjoyed reading this thread, and have finally gotten a couple of pics that I can add to it.

My job this morning was to run down to the grocery store to pick up something for lunch and dinner while Lynda went to pick up one of our granddaughters for a sewing lesson.

The dogs' job was to play in their ex-pen while we were out.

I got home and Snickers greeted me with a "Ok Dad I'm ready for my bath, I've been a good girl" when she knew it's too cold and rainy out for a bath today.









Ha! What's that you've got all over your muzzle?

Snoopy thought he was all cool too.









I knew better. But the "Hi dad we were good while you were gone.." routine was cute for the moment it took for this ...









... to register.

I wonder which one was the instigator.


----------



## Kathie

Well, they did their job - played in the x-pen!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Hehehe! My girl does this is left at home with a mag or news papper. She steals napkins and hides them in her bed under the blanket. You know you can't be mad....Look at those faces!


----------



## pjewel

That is too cute. I think most of us have come home to similar scenes . . . and worse.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Flynn, Just looked at the pictures of Sir Winston, don's know how I missed them. He is sooooo cute. He is looking great under your care.


----------



## galaxie

haha! Oh Jim, that was the scene a few times after we got Stella. Roscoe never did this, but it's one of Stella's favorite pastimes! We now use the reusable, washable pee pads. They can't shred them


----------



## clare

Yes these girls seem to know all the tricks,Nellie has been known to shred a pee pad or two!


----------



## KSC

Kipling here....just wanted to let everyone know I'm way too cool for an actual Halloween costume so I've decided to go with an in theme cheeky shirt...









Want a closer look?









I'll model it for you...oh wait..is that a treat at the top of that chair?


----------



## galaxie

Roscoe: "Mom? Are you freakin' serious? Siiiiiiiiiiiiigh."


----------



## KSC

hahahahah Poor Roscoe! He needs a rockin t shirt like Kipling!


----------



## Thumper

ound:ound:ound:

Hil-freaking-larious......characters!! All of them are! ound:


Kara


----------



## pjewel

These are just soooooo good. They each give me a good laugh. You are all so creative.


----------



## Grimnel

*Yeah that's my bit of shred*

... And when you've finished taking my photo i'm going to shake up this toy dogs big nose


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Thanks, I just put them up a couple of weeks ago I guess. He is such a great little boy, I am so fortunate, he is all I could ask for, and lloves sleeping on his back with all fours up in the air!! I still want to do some training with him and am starting some pet sitting so that will be a challenge!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

katkoota said:


> Oh my, Flynn
> Sir Winston is a DOLL!!! so handsomely adorable <3 loved these pictures! I didn't know that you have a kitty!!! it has the same color as Romeo (my brother's cat) very pretty
> 
> Kat


Yes, I have several older kitties and most of them like to walk with me, at least part of the way on our walk. Sir Winston treats them all well, unless they walk too close to his animal cracker treat!!! He is a sweetheart.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I agree with Kathie, they did their job...playing in the x-pen!!!! SOOOO darling. I agree you never know who started it!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Kipling and Roscoe, I think you deserve and get treats daily!! Who could resist?


----------



## HoneyBunny

Here is a pic of Honey and Piper playing... or at least Honey trying to get Piper to play...


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Jut how long are you going to make us wait for that treat??

This is Augie and Buffy, a shih tzu/pekingese mix (I think). He lives in Mt. where we just visited. Augie tried soooo hard to get him to play, but Buffy wasn't too interested.


----------



## katkoota

awwh LOVING these


----------



## KSC

As a matter of fact I thought my ears smelled fine...I did not rub them in something nasty....


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

ooooh, poor baby, do you want to come stay with me? Kipling, you are pretty wet or dry!!


----------



## morriscsps

"Ignore me.... I am a leaf. A leaf would never pounce a big Aussie. Just a little leaf... lalalalala"


----------



## KSC

That's funny....


----------



## Lunastar

ILTT!


----------



## galaxie

KSC said:


> As a matter of fact I thought my ears smelled fine...I did not rub them in something nasty....
> 
> View attachment 32833


I have room for another smelly-eared dog. He and Stella would be a perfect match! eace:


----------



## kudo2u

morriscsps said:


> "Ignore me.... I am a leaf. A leaf would never pounce a big Aussie. Just a little leaf... lalalalala"


Too Cute!!!!!


----------



## jacqui

*Maxi and Emily*

These two love to play. Forget their size difference!


----------



## morriscsps

Awww! So cute. I am envious. Nessie still is very displeased that Jack is in her house. An ex-pen fence separates them at all times. They are good together outside but sometimes Nessie gets too rough - the "I am going to pound my annoying little brother" mindset. We all have had that thought, I am sure.


----------



## pjewel

Pam, unless they're really killing each other, you might want them to be together more and more every day. They'll work the hierarchy out themselves. It usually looks much scarier than it is.


----------



## irishnproud2b

I agree, Geri. It took a lot of work to convince DH that my big Hav (25 lbs) was only playing with my little instigator Hav (13 lbs.) and that, no matter how much growling and pawing, they were just *playing!!* It can sound like serious fighting at times, but I think he knows better now. It scared me at first, too, those little growls. But they are Best Buds and would be lost without the other.


----------



## morriscsps

Thanks for the advice but the trainer told me to keep them separated in the house. Nessie has guarding issues. The first day we had Jack, she bit him and drew blood. That was before we had the ex-pen routine figured out.

Their outside play is the normal rough-housing but it is just play. We are slowly easing into the indoor stuff. This weekend, I am thinking of let both dogs be in the living room but Nessie will be on a leash attached to me. Just for a few minutes.... The trainer said it would be a long process. I have seen huge improvements but Nessie still gets snarky. ...sigh.... We will get there.

I am hoping I can get a Christmas pic of them sitting next to each other.


----------



## Ellie NY

Took this pic today to "document" his grooming yesterday. His expression is saying...

"No more pictures, Mommy, I just want to sleep!"


----------



## irishnproud2b

Oh, what a cute little groomed baby! He's so adorable!

Pam, I understand now. I didn't know your circumstances. Sounds like you have good advice from your trainer. Hopefully, they will eventually become good buddies.


----------



## morriscsps

pfft... no worries! 

I only could wish that it was just the normal puppy 'I shall be ferocious!' play. We will get there eventually.


----------



## Kathie

Little Eli looks pooped out! That grooming will just wear a little fellow out!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Eli does look tuckered out - what a little sweetheart!!!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

I did not like my bath today, so I'm going to see what I can tear up!


----------



## shimpli

" Where is my drink? Please, give me my drink... "


----------



## morriscsps

*A 40 lb. Aussie in a Havanese-sized crate*

:suspicious: "No, I am not jealous, not at all."


----------



## KSC

Oh that's funny!


----------



## KSC

Good LORD this bean bag is comfy!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Aw, I love sleeping fur baby photos!

"Just give me five more minutes, Mom."


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Great new pics everyone!!!!


----------



## clare

*Dizzie and Nellie*

And they call it puppy love just because we're in our teens! well actually she's my half sister so you could say,"I'v got all my sisters with me, well one any way, goodness knows how many I really have,but she's enough for me to handle.


----------



## KSC

Clare! Irresistable babies! They are SO sweet - love their faces!


----------



## LoudRam

I love these two new pics.

*"Oh no you don't...this is mine."* 










*"Come on, lets go play"*


----------



## morriscsps

Yay! Her nose is already starting to fluff out! Did the groomer ever tell you how to prevent the matting?


----------



## LoudRam

I asked her and she said to bring Ruf in and they'll do it and her paws and sanitary for $20. I just bought a comb. I'm going to try that first.


----------



## Kathie

When I first got Abby she was starting to blow coat and I didn't realize her face needed combed in deep so after "too long" I discovered matts way inside on her "cheeks". I was able to get them out but learned my lesson the hard way! Now I make sure I've combed all the way to the skin.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Ruffles looks so soft and squeezable. I would think if you kept her clean and comb her every day, to the skin, you should should be able to stay on top of the mats, especially with the hair the length that it is. If you haven't searched the grooming threads, there is lots of grooming information on the forum, if you are interested in doing it yourself.

Kathie - I remember that when Augie was blowing coat, I evidently hadn't been combing through to the skin in his jowl area. When he began looking excessively 'full' in that area, I decided to investigate and found huge mats there. Took awhile but we eventually got them worked out. There, and under the neck and behind the ears.


----------



## Suzi

*I HOPE THIS BUNNY OUTFIT DOESN'T FIT THIS EASTER!​*


----------



## Grimnel

I put my teddy there so you can't see where i chewed.


----------



## morriscsps

ruh-roh... is there a couch victim? Nessie ate the baseboard when she was a puppy.


----------



## clare

Suzi said:


> *I HOPE THIS BUNNY OUTFIT DOESN'T FIT THIS EASTER!​*


Oh I hope it does !! Tee Hee !!


----------



## LoudRam

motherslittlehelper said:


> Ruffles looks so soft and squeezable. I would think if you kept her clean and comb her every day, to the skin, you should should be able to stay on top of the mats, especially with the hair the length that it is. If you haven't searched the grooming threads, there is lots of grooming information on the forum, if you are interested in doing it yourself.


Her hair is very soft and fine and if you look at it wrong it'll mat. We do try to brush her at least every other day if not every day.


----------



## butterscoth28

1.Im the queen of the world!
2.Is that steak I smell?
3(left corner).WHAT was that.
4.Im just so darn cute.
5.Really?


----------



## Ninja

Your crazy. I ain't walking down those things!!


----------



## Grimnel

Yes Pam, there was a couch victim Jasper started it and Pixie tried to hide it. Jasper was also the instigator in pulling off the corner piece of our 'baseboard' in the kitchen (we call them skirting boards lol). One good thing though, i managed to get them to sit and wait when they finish dinner for each of the others to finish instead of having a go at taking the other pups meals too lol.


----------



## dodrop82

I am keeping my eye on that chipmunk! As soon as someone opens that door, He's mine! And I mean it this time! (Taken with my brand new camera!)


----------



## Kathie

Great shot! Yea! You deserve the new camera!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I just looked here after a time. Cute!!! The cuttest pictures are always here.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Congratulations, Stacey, on your new camera!! - what a cute little backside you captured! Cute photos, everyone!


----------



## baileyandenzo

Some cute pictures of Bailey and Enzo


----------



## KSC

cute pictures need captions with them! Go ahead..give it a try - this is the body language thread


----------



## Thumper

"Bunnies! Did someone say BUNNIES?...WHERE? WHERE are the bunnies?! Open the door, MOM! I think there are bunnies out there!!"


----------



## Thumper

"WHOOOAA! Wait a minute, you are NOT giving this candy to that little snotty nosed 3 ft tall kid in superman pajamas are you??!?! What about ME??"


----------



## KSC

Thumper said:


> "Bunnies! Did someone say BUNNIES?...WHERE? WHERE are the bunnies?! Open the door, MOM! I think there are bunnies out there!!"


Oh that's cute!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, Miss March - you are a beauty with great attitude!!


----------



## Kathie

Great pictures! Love those reading glasses?

Gucci as always is a doll!


----------



## Ninja

This thread brightens my day :biggrin1: I LOVE IT!


----------



## KSC

Really?


----------



## Suzi

Mom I can't see with this hood on!


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> Really?
> 
> View attachment 33066


POOR Kipling!!!! You are just going to HAVE to come live with me. _I_ wouldn't do that to you!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## KSC

krandall said:


> POOR Kipling!!!! You are just going to HAVE to come live with me. _I_ wouldn't do that to you!!!:biggrin1:


Now Karen....I'm _starting_ to get a smidge suspicious....are you trying to lure my sweet boy to your house??

:suspicious:


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> Now Karen....I'm _starting_ to get a smidge suspicious....are you trying to lure my sweet boy to your house??
> 
> :suspicious:


Would _I_ do a thing like _THAT_!?!?!

OTOH, if you aren't going to TREAT him right and he WANTS to come live with me and Kodi...:bolt:


----------



## dodrop82

Kipling's a cross-dresser? Din't know that... He makes a very pretty girl!!!


----------



## KSC

Now Karen and Stacey I got my eyes on you two! Kipling is mortified I posted this picture...he says it's just not a flattering cut!


----------



## galaxie

KSC said:


> Really?
> 
> View attachment 33066


Aww poor sweetie! Check the mail, I'm sending you a one-way ticket to Florida!


----------



## Pipersmom

baileyandenzo said:


> Some cute pictures of Bailey and Enzo


What a sweet face in that second picture, is that Enzo? I'm in love.


----------



## krandall

galaxie said:


> Aww poor sweetie! Check the mail, I'm sending you a one-way ticket to Florida!


Hey, wait a minute! I got my dibs in first. Besides... You already HAVE two (three counting Maddie!)


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Yes! I think we need to stage an intervention and remove poor Kipling from that environment! :laugh: That poor boy is going to become confused. Every time I look at that photo, I think....Dennis Rodman! Isn't he the basketball player that wears outlandish stuff? I think we need to check Kiplings toenails - to make sure they aren't painted! (just being silly)

And, Suzi, Maddie looks so cute as Red Riding Hood!


----------



## morriscsps

You put THAT on a MALE! the poor little guy.... intervention is needed.


----------



## pjewel

Nope, not Kipling's style. It looks too matronly on him. Maybe it's the fit.


----------



## KSC

LOL! You are all very funny...Geri you know Kipling well - FAR too macho for some sort of ill fitting girly thing....he was a very unwilling participant. And Natalie you and I both know it's best Roscoe and Stella come here to pick up Kipling..he's afraid to fly alone..I promise I'll take good care of them!

Promise to all - no more girly dresses for the K-man.


----------



## KSC

krandall said:


> Hey, wait a minute! I got my dibs in first. Besides... You already HAVE two (three counting Maddie!)


Why don't we just have sweet Kodi come join Roscoe and Stella while they comfort Kipling...REALLY..I'll return them all....really....


----------



## waybrook

I don't know - only a guy who's confident in his masculinity could carry off that coat.... Looks like Kipling has confidence in spades!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Kipling would and does look good in cardboard :biggrin1: However if anyone wants to do an intervention, I live on the way to Florida...eace: And Sir Winston would love to meet Kipling!


----------



## galaxie

KSC said:


> Why don't we just have sweet Kodi come join Roscoe and Stella while they comfort Kipling...REALLY..I'll return them all....really....


You'd return yappy Roscoe for sure. Sweet little Stella, no way!


----------



## katkoota

thanks for the smiles  i am loving these shots ^_^


----------



## KSC

galaxie said:


> You'd return yappy Roscoe for sure. Sweet little Stella, no way!


What??? Roscoe? Yappy? Since when? I don't believe it!


----------



## KSC

Dear Flynn And Donna - this is Kipling - thank you for all your support...it's been a difficult week...I will likely need to chew a sock or two just to calm down. Love K


----------



## galaxie

KSC said:


> What??? Roscoe? Yappy? Since when? I don't believe it!


Recently! He's become much more vocal. Demand barking. We're working on it, but let's just say that mommy and daddy are not impressed. Stella is good at enforcing the good behavior - she totally ignores him when he barks at her. HA!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I will take Kipling in a minute, and will buy a fresh supply of socks for him. I am sure Donna will too... And Kipling, I am taking lessons in doggy relaxation massage just to keep you calm...


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> Why don't we just have sweet Kodi come join Roscoe and Stella while they comfort Kipling...REALLY..I'll return them all....really....


I don't know if Natalie and I could trust you... they all might come home with haircuts, which would be followed by CLOTHES... it's a VERY slippery slope!


----------



## krandall

galaxie said:


> Recently! He's become much more vocal. Demand barking. We're working on it, but let's just say that mommy and daddy are not impressed. Stella is good at enforcing the good behavior - she totally ignores him when he barks at her. HA!


Oh, Kodi went through that phase... I was almost ready to sell him on E-Bay when it FINALLY started to subside.


----------



## KSC

Awwww poor Roscoe and Kodi - here they are just trying to talk to their mommy's! You tell those boys I'd be happy to chat with them both ANYTIME they'd like...


----------



## KSC

krandall said:


> I don't know if Natalie and I could trust you... they all might come home with haircuts, which would be followed by CLOTHES... it's a VERY slippery slope!


You and I both know I would NEVER cut Kodi's beautiful coat - not the way you've so lovingly tended to it...I know my limits!


----------



## galaxie

krandall said:


> Oh, Kodi went through that phase... I was almost ready to sell him on E-Bay when it FINALLY started to subside.


This is his second go-round with it. Awesome. He has been getting frequent "time outs" lately!


----------



## waybrook

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I will take Kipling in a minute, and will buy a fresh supply of socks for him. I am sure Donna will too... And Kipling, I am taking lessons in doggy relaxation massage just to keep you calm...


Since Flynn and I are both in GA we could share Kipling...wouldn't that be fun!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Yes, we can share! And don't worry, I will not let him get all that red GA clay all over him and come back a beautiful red color!!!


----------



## nicole2512

I have not been here for a while, because I had a lot to do. But i now want to share something with you. Hilda and I went to a professional animal photographer and here are the photos she made (Enjoy it)

http://picasaweb.google.com/nicole.arntzen/Forum_Fotograf?feat=directlink


----------



## shimpli

nicole2512 said:


> I have not been here for a while, because I had a lot to do. But i now want to share something with you. Hilda and I went to a professional animal photographer and here are the photos she made (Enjoy it)
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/nicole.arntzen/Forum_Fotograf?feat=directlink


WOWWW Those pictures are so beautiful. So great the photographer captured all their Havs expressions... Love them. You should start a thread just to share these pictures. Great.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I could not choose a favorite and I know you will have a hard time. They are all so great! Money well spent for that photographer, of course she had beautiful subjects!!


----------



## clare

Love those pics,all the Havs look beautiful,one of them looks just like my Dizzie and one of the others is so like Nellie.Wonderful photos.


----------



## Laurasch

I agree, absolutely WOW! Such beautiful shots.


----------



## dodrop82

Yogi went to the vet to get shots this morning. I asked if they still still did the holiday photos they used to do. They said "No we don't, but we could..." He then instucted the receptionist to check into it. So, I'm hoping we can get Yogi's pictures taken for Christmas!!! Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## waybrook

What great photos - especially the ones where she's smiling!


----------



## KSC

sigh...I love this dog in our floor...


----------



## Laurasch

ahhh, so sweet!


----------



## Laurasch

When is Mommy coming _home_?


----------



## Laurasch

what was _in _that punch?


----------



## KSC

So..you're saying..it's _not_ cool to rub my face in mud right after my bath?


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Nicole - beautiful photos of Hilda. Love all the different expressions that were captured.

Kipling - I love that dog in your floor too! Sylvia - great shot with the reflection like that.
And great nose makeup, Kipling.

Pepper and Tucker - Looks like that was some party, alright! And waiting for mom - sweet.


----------



## Bugsy Malone's Mom

Absolutely precious!


----------



## Ellie NY

Laura- Love the pics of their noses pressed to the glass. It's amazing how expressive their eyes are. You can tell they desperately want to be on the other side of the glass with you. 

Sylvia - I hope Eli will look just like Kipling someday. They have the same coloring and type of hair. So cute.


----------



## KSC

Ellie NY said:


> Laura- Love the pics of their noses pressed to the glass. It's amazing how expressive their eyes are. You can tell they desperately want to be on the other side of the glass with you.
> 
> Sylvia - I hope Eli will look just like Kipling someday. They have the same coloring and type of hair. So cute.


Aw that's sweet - let me just say if he does look like Kipling someday then you'll be in as much trouble as I'm in...that sweet boy can sucker me every single time. I just love his face.


----------



## onemoreokie

Dad....Why are you laughing...I'm trying to get some sleep.


----------



## KSC

that's hilarious


----------



## galaxie

bwhaahahahaaha!!!! that is too funny!!!


----------



## Lilly'sMom

lol! I thought I was having a bad hair day!


----------



## onemoreokie

Funny thing she got groomed on Monday and that was this morning (Wed). A good shake and it went back to normal. As my wife says "that beak gets crusty in a hurry!"


----------



## galaxie

^ We call that "mash face" in my house! LOL

Roscoe: "Ummm....MOM! This is not on right! I can't seeee! MOOOOOOOOOM!"


----------



## Kathie

Funny, Natalie! Poor Roscoe!!!


----------



## dodrop82

OH MY GOD, Natalie! Hysterically funny!!!!! Poor baby Roscoe........


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

So funny! I've never found a hood that fits right on a dog.


----------



## rokipiki

1.No, no! I am not going to get out of you closet! It's better than my bed and smells like you!
2. OMG, women are really complicated. We are going to dog park and she is putting lipstick! if she doesn't open that door in one minute, i am going to pee all over the place!
3. Mummy, I can't see anything. Put down that camera! Now! And make me my top knot!


----------



## Sheri

Rokipiki, How cute! I loved the first photo, then I saw the second photo and it's my favorite! How clear the message is there! Ha!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Love those pics!


----------



## KSC

Awwwww...the closet picture is to die for cute...

And Roscoe...my sweet Roscoe..you must tell your mommy that sweaters is where it's at...check out my monster sweater....pretty hot huh?

(You can't tell in this picture but this sweater has a way funny monster mouth and eyes on it.)


----------



## Velma

Whenever Banjo and I have been upstairs, he loves to wait for me to come around staircase and he sticks not only his head but half his body through the bannisters and give me a kiss! I'm dreading the day that he gets stuck! :

"Juliet, Juliet.....wherefore art thou Juliet????"


----------



## Kathie

Banjo is adorable! He really seems to be keeping his color, too - I love it!


----------



## pjewel

Cute, cute, cute! Ruby does the same thing with the bannister. I'm terrified that one day she'll get stuck.


----------



## Velma

Yes, Kathie...he has kept his colors and his markings, which I think are so unique,...to our breed as I've seen similar markings on other dogs but unique to the dog breed in general.


----------



## TShot

What red Christmas ornament? Nope, it wasn't me.........


----------



## Suzi

Oh gee that is so funny! The face has red all over it. Hope it was not glassound:


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

OMG, that is the cutest expression!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Sir Winston's bed has been taken over by the cat, Degas, so he decided to sleep on top of his crate, and he KNOWS it is BATH DAY!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

OMG, Petunia!!  Sure enjoying all the photos. Love them all - onemoreokie, Roscoe, Banjo, Kipling, Roki, Sir W and don't mean to leave anyone out - my memory just isn't so hot to recall all the fur kids. Flynn, does Sir Winston keep that clip in his hair? He is a cutie.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> OMG, Petunia!!  Sure enjoying all the photos. Love them all - onemoreokie, Roscoe, Banjo, Kipling, Roki, Sir W and don't mean to leave anyone out - my memory just isn't so hot to recall all the fur kids. Flynn, does Sir Winston keep that clip in his hair? He is a cutie.


Yes, Sir Winston and I keep that clip in his hair, hoping he can see...as you see, he was unbrushed and ready for his bath. I will post a photo when he is clean...he was just so cute sitting there posing for me. I use the small clips and rubber bands when I can..he does not like to sit still for the rubber band so the clip works well...time for the red and green ones I think!! Even dirty you can see how silky his coat is, pretty easy to take care of, but always looks a little "oily"..the harness is the only thing so far which gives him mats under his legs... I am indeed fortunate!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

OOOops, probably no bath today, it is snowing, and in our area a little snow can cause power to go off...so he may not get a bath today!! I don't hear him complaining!! But...he could smell better!!


----------



## galaxie

Stella: "Hey Kipling, I heard that you like socks! I stole...er...got this present for you!"


----------



## katkoota

*Crystal: "Shoo, Fly! Shoo!"*


----------



## dodrop82

There you go again with the amazing shots! I swear you must walk thru life with your camera held up in front of you, always prepared for when the 'Kodak Moment' presents itself!


----------



## katkoota

_*"What SUNSHINE is to FLOWERS, SMILES are to humanity" quote by Joseph Addison *_ 








*above photo* is Smiley boy, Snowy


----------



## katkoota

dodrop82 said:


> you must walk thru life with your camera held up in front of you, always prepared for when the 'Kodak Moment' presents itself!


I think it is more of an ADDICTION ound:
if you saw a camera in my hand, RUN .... I drive my loved ones crazy with my camera craze ound:

Glad that you like them


----------



## katkoota

Human to Snowy: "Ready?..........Smile!"









SNOWY screams: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA........."









Snowy: "Why wouldn't anyone play wif me "









Snowy runs from Crystal with toy, Crystal sticks her tongue out 









Snowy: "Green doesn't look bad on me"









Crystal: "It is a bird, it's a plane......it's a flying ME"









Snowy: "It is a flying me, too"









Crystal: "I got PAWS!!"


----------



## dodrop82

I adore taking pictures too! But I sure don't get shots like you do! I think you missed your calling! (Unless.....You're not a professional photographer, are ya?!)


----------



## katkoota

Snowy: "I carry this rose for you.."


----------



## katkoota

dodrop82 said:


> I think you missed your calling! (Unless.....You're not a professional photographer, are ya?!)


no I am not a pro photographer.

I enjoy photography during my spare time. It is one of my hobbies that I am currently addicted to 

I am not completely done with school yet. My current learning field isn't related to photography. I might take it as something to do in the side later on though


----------



## katkoota

"Catch me if you can"


----------



## TrishK

Kat, all of your pictures are absolutely awesome!


----------



## KSC

galaxie said:


> Stella: "Hey Kipling, I heard that you like socks! I stole...er...got this present for you!"


LOL!! Kipling says he's in love...


----------



## KSC

No one here but us snowflakes...


----------



## dodrop82

Oh my gosh, Kat! Stop already! You're killin' me! (Actually...please DON'T stop, cause I plan on stealing some of your gorgeous ideas! ex: The Rose!) You have got to have the walls of your home covered in these pictures, blown up and framed, don't you!


----------



## KSC

Kat - love the I got paws shot!


----------



## Lunastar

I Love this thread. Please keep them coming.


----------



## katkoota

KSC said:


> No one here but us snowflakes...
> 
> View attachment 33481


snowflakes, you are too cute for words ^_^



dodrop82 said:


> Oh my gosh, Kat! Stop already! You're killin' me! (Actually...please DON'T stop, cause *I plan on stealing some of your gorgeous ideas! ex: The Rose!)* You have got to have the walls of your home covered in these pictures, blown up and framed, don't you!


lol you are more than welcome to steal ideas - I enjoy inspiring 
once you teach your pup to *hold* things in command, you can go as creative as you like in your photographs. Snowy learned how to hold (carry) anything I ask him to. Now, he also carries birthday cards or whatever I decide to ask him to carry (which aren't heavy for him of course).



KSC said:


> Kat - love the I got paws shot!


lol Crystal was rolling in the grass. My camera captured the moment when she showed her paws  glad that you liked it.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

*My favorite place!*

Sir Winston






My favorite place!







Let's go that way Mom


----------



## Kathie

Sir Winston looks so cute in his new coat and he seems to be liking it!

Great pictures, Flynn!


----------



## krandall

galaxie said:


> ^ We call that "mash face" in my house! LOL
> 
> Roscoe: "Ummm....MOM! This is not on right! I can't seeee! MOOOOOOOOOM!"


And WHY does a dog living in Miami need a snow suit?!?!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Feels pretty warm and cozy to me! It's not so bad, Mommy.


----------



## Suzi

THANKS AUNTIE MAGAN FOR THE NEW DRESS I JUST LOVE IT!


----------



## galaxie

krandall said:


> And WHY does a dog living in Miami need a snow suit?!?!


2 reasons:

1. We are going to Canada for 10 days.
2. It was 32 degrees in Miami all this past week...brrrr!


----------



## krandall

galaxie said:


> 2 reasons:
> 
> 1. We are going to Canada for 10 days.
> 2. It was 32 degrees in Miami all this past week...brrrr!


32 degrees in MIAMI!?!?! What's with that? I think you'd better get Roscoe TWO new coats!


----------



## KSC

See what I'm saying? There's no way this Build-a-Bear bed is built to scale...


----------



## KSC

Couldn't care less that those cute little furry toys with the big eyes are right beside....do not care...









oh please oh please oh please..couldn't I play with just one?


----------



## Laurasch

ADORABLE!!!


----------



## krandall

I don't know, I think Kipling should get the forum "Cuteness Award".


----------



## KSC

Thank you Laura and Karen!


----------



## Missy

I 2nd the nomination for Kipling!


----------



## KSC

And thank you Missy!


----------



## KSC

So you're saying this fresh dry cleaning was not put here for me to use as a spot to air dry after my bath?









Oh..ok...you must have meant for me to use this freshly washed quilt instead...


----------



## krandall

Well, if you'd BLOW dry the poor boy, he wouldn't have to find places to curl up and dry on his own!

Poor Kipling, I've told you before, buddy, you don't have to put up with this. Kodi would be HAPPY to have you as an adopted brother!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Everytime I look there's sooo many cute pictures.


----------



## KSC

krandall said:


> Well, if you'd BLOW dry the poor boy, he wouldn't have to find places to curl up and dry on his own!
> 
> Poor Kipling, I've told you before, buddy, you don't have to put up with this. Kodi would be HAPPY to have you as an adopted brother!


Oh now Karen..you and I both know Kipling gets the full blow dry treatment...though he has curly spots that take longer to dry and he isn't always as patient with those... And besides....how would he EVER learn to rock long hair like his good pal Kodi?


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> Oh now Karen..you and I both know Kipling gets the full blow dry treatment...though he has curly spots that take longer to dry and he isn't always as patient with those... And besides....how would he EVER learn to rock long hair like his good pal Kodi?


I dunno, Sylvia, the pictures make it look like POOR Kipling is just shivering away, all cold and wet. I don't know if you can be trusted with him...

As far as long hair is concerned, he doesn't have to have long hair if he doesn't want it... I'd love him either way!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

I dunno Sylvia and Karen... This is beginning to sound like irreconciliable differences... I think it would be best if an impartial person took custody of Kipling. Some one like me.


----------



## pjewel

These are all too cute for words.


----------



## krandall

Missy said:


> I dunno Sylvia and Karen... This is beginning to sound like irreconciliable differences... I think it would be best if an impartial person took custody of Kipling. Some one like me.


Hey! You've already got two... I get Kipling!:biggrin1:


----------



## KSC

Now ladies...Kipling says he's happy to work out custody arrangements...he'll start with whoever offers the best treats


----------



## Missy

Kipling sweetheart, in my house the boys eat raw chicken, beef, and buffalo.. And I make my own buffalo jerky which I have been known to hide in SOCKS!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I'm thinking Kipling needs to widen his horizons and see a bit of the West Coast!  Whatcha say, handsome boy? :thumb:


----------



## krandall

Missy said:


> Kipling sweetheart, in my house the boys eat raw chicken, beef, and buffalo.. And I make my own buffalo jerky which I have been known to hide in SOCKS!


Ooh, ooh, we make our own liver treats and we have something Missy can't provide... Dirty socks rolled directly off of BOY feet!


----------



## Missy

ha ha ha Karen... Michael has been known to throw freshly worn socks to the boys too. But your right I have two already. you can keep Kipling if I can get overnight visitation rights to both him and Kodi.


----------



## KSC

Well ladies...you've sufficiently spooked us...it seems Kipling received _several_ nice treats this Christmas..he's told me he'll stay where he is for now but he's glad he has lots of homes he can move to if the need should arise!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Ah...there's no place like home, there's no place like home.... He looks pretty content there.


----------



## krandall

Missy said:


> ha ha ha Karen... Michael has been known to throw freshly worn socks to the boys too. But your right I have two already. you can keep Kipling if I can get overnight visitation rights to both him and Kodi.


OK, I guess we can arrange that, as long as Jas and Cash can come to play here too!


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> Well ladies...you've sufficiently spooked us...it seems Kipling received _several_ nice treats this Christmas..he's told me he'll stay where he is for now but he's glad he has lots of homes he can move to if the need should arise!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33746


WELL! THAT looks better. But, Kipling, don't you worry honey. We're gonna stay right on top of your Mommy, and if she slips up, just let us know, and we'll SWOOP in to save you!


----------



## KSC

Good sharing Kipling....your chewy AND your bed!


----------



## KSC

Quick - look - Christmas stuffing!


----------



## KSC

Ok boys...give a nice brothers rock smile!


----------



## krandall

Is that Kipling's brother? They really do look a LOT alike!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Ha - At quick glance, I was trying to figure out if there was a mirror involved in those photos. Sylvia? Does Kipling have a brother or sister who was visiting. Did Kipling get a brother or sister that I was unaware of? CUTE!


----------



## KSC

Yep that's Kipling's brother Jersey - Jersey is on the right and K is on the left in the nice posed photo. Jersey belong's to my DS's best friend who's mother I met on maternity leave - we've been friends ever since. Our boys are a day apart and when we decided to get Kipling there was a litter of two boys and two girls...we somehow convinced them to get the other boy.


----------



## Missy

oh geez now I want custody of Kipling and Jersey. how nice that they get to see each other. do you think they know they are bros?


----------



## jacqui

This is Frosty. She's part of our Winter Wonderland Litter. She loves to play and sleep on her back! I think it means she's as happy as a sugar plum fairy!


----------



## KSC

Missy said:


> oh geez now I want custody of Kipling and Jersey. how nice that they get to see each other. do you think they know they are bros?


It is really nice..we did our puppy classes together and we see each other regularly..I don't know that they know they're family but they definitely know and like each other...they know they're 'the same'...it's very cute to watch them.


----------



## Kathie

They're adorable together. How great to have a brother nearby to hang out with!


----------



## Kathie

Jacqui, what a sweet-looking little girl. Please keep giving progress reports on her - you know we love pictures!


----------



## Suzi

jacqui said:


> This is Frosty. She's part of our Winter Wonderland Litter. She loves to play and sleep on her back! I think it means she's as happy as a sugar plum fairy!


so cute! How many puppy's were in the litter?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Frosty is too cute. So tiny.


----------



## krandall

jacqui said:


> This is Frosty. She's part of our Winter Wonderland Litter. She loves to play and sleep on her back! I think it means she's as happy as a sugar plum fairy!


I LOVE black headed white puppies! (I wonder why!<g>)


----------



## clare

I love little Frosty's pink toes.Lets have pics of all the Winter wonderland babies. Please.


----------



## Cailleach

OK you guys go hide, I'll count to twenty...one, two, three


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Cute!!!! It does look like he is counting.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Awww, playing hide and seek, I love it and Karen, Kodi and Frosty would be a cute pair!!! They are darling with that coloring, aren't they!! I love the photos and yes, we want to see all the puppies!!! Please??


----------



## jacqui

Suzi said:


> so cute! How many puppy's were in the litter?


HI Suzy,

Sorry for the late response. We have six puppies. This is my favorite stage...
when they start playing with each other and with me!


----------



## jacqui

clare said:


> I love little Frosty's pink toes.Lets have pics of all the Winter wonderland babies. Please.


Are some more favorites.

Here I caught Chilli in a morning yawn. Got moustache?


Chilli's Yawn by Phoebe and Maxi's mom, on Flickr

This is Snow Angel (Angie).



And this is Avalanche (Ava) with her fleece toy.


----------



## krandall

jacqui said:


> Are some more favorites.


Really cute, Jacqui!

I'm interested... do your dogs tend to have the silkier, wavy, easy care coats? In your puppy pictures, their coats look more like Kodi's little puppy pix than a lot of the young pup pix I've seen. I have to say, I love having a Hav that I can maintain in a long coat without a tremendous amount of work!


----------



## shimpli

" I WANT TO PLAY IN THE SNOW AGAIN. PLEASE, MAMA, OPEN THAT DOOR!!!"


----------



## morriscsps

"I can't believe you put me in an onesie AND the cone of shame!"


----------



## dodrop82

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha! Those are definately accusing eyes, aren't they!?!


----------



## TrishK

OMG Morris, he is soooo cute. Poor little thing. I just want to :hug: him.


----------



## morriscsps

I couldn't believe it. He curled himself up in a ball tight enough so that his tongue just could barely reach the stitches. Then he use the edge of the cone to scratch it!!! 

I had to put the onesie on. He is acting as if it is really itchy. Not a happy camper.


----------



## TrishK

probably is itchy; healing wounds usually are...looks like you've got a resourceful little bugger there though


----------



## Aga

Oh, you love me to much!


----------



## clare

Morris looks well and truly fed up !!


----------



## clare

I'm loving the Winter Wonderland babies they are all so cute, and their names are great.


----------



## Cailleach

Let us in...NOW!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Poor Jack!!! A cone and a onesey. 
Aga, Your winking pup is soooo cute.
Deb, Your two little angeles look like the snow is going to swallow them up.


----------



## malyleo

Maly: I'll give you my best smile


----------



## morriscsps

Great pic!!! Matching windblown smiles.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Love the windy smiles.


----------



## malyleo

Thank you  We were visiting Chicago... the "Windy City" !


----------



## KSC

Kipling demonstrates how to maximize the use of his bed...as you can see...he says...my bed is equally comfy on the outside....


----------



## Kathie

Kipling, you look so relaxed!


----------



## waybrook

Kipling is such a smart boy!


----------



## Missy

Kipling, does your mom carry a camera at all times? Or are you just always adorable?


----------



## KSC

Kathie and Donna - you're both right...Kipling was feeling very relaxed and he was also being very smart since he was strategically located right near mommy...and the fridge



And Missy - so funny - I saw him laying there looking so funny so I ran for the camera hoping he wouldn't move - all for you guys and this silly lil body language thread!


----------



## krandall

morriscsps said:


> "I can't believe you put me in an onesie AND the cone of shame!"


Oh, POOR BABY!!!


----------



## Suzi

:director:*COME ON MOM YOU ARE NOT GOING TO MAKE YOUR MILLIONS WITH THE LAUNDRY BASKET DOG BED IDEA! WELL MAYBE IF YOU ADD BUMPER PADS AND A MOBILE AND MAYBE SOME TOYS OH YA AND​ TREATS*:whoo:


----------



## KSC

way cute Suzi


----------



## whimsy

oh how sweet!!


----------



## clare

Oh Maddie baby girl you are prices less never mind Mummy making her millions!!


----------



## Anne Streeter

Luci would rather play with the yarn than have a new red sweater! She is saying "am I in trouble Mom?"


----------



## gelbergirl

Looks like Luci reached her goal of getting the yarn all over the place!
And appears she is due of a well-deserved rest.


----------



## Pipersmom

It looks like Luci is trying to wear her sweater before it's been made. Hurry up mom!


----------



## Aga

- Do You know, that the black Daisy is dating that crazy Rufus?!
- OMG!!! What?!


----------



## morriscsps

Great gossiping pic! lol!


----------



## Suzi

My ex used to call me Lucy ound: Looks like your Luci has some Lucy in her


----------



## krandall

Anne streeter said:


> Luci would rather play with the yarn than have a new red sweater! She is saying "am I in trouble Mom?"


Yeah, that tongue looks like one of the calming signals in the article Dave posted.<g>


----------



## Anne Streeter

Yes, I do think that was what the licking was about. We had just walked in the door and I think she was wondering what our response was going to be. (It was - grab the camera!) The yarn was wrapped around her so she couldn't pretend to be innocent!


----------



## jacqui

I know those things are necessary but make our babies so darned pathetic looking.


----------



## jacqui

This is my daughter (reading) with Filer from our summer litter. He was the runt and will not likely get to even eight pounds. Not sure what Filer is thinking here but everyone sure looks content.


----------



## Lunastar

I just love this thread!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

What a wonderful family picture. It looks like they don't even know theres a camera.


----------



## KSC

Kipling demonstrates how to be a cat.


----------



## morriscsps

it is the perfect spot. Coolness from the glass and heat from the vent.


----------



## KSC

yep and not more than 3 ft from mommy!


----------



## whimsy

Cute picture!!! Looks so comfy.


----------



## jacqui

This is Angel, one of our Dec. 5 puppies, asleep on top of Maxi who is nine months.


----------



## Kathie

That is cute! Maxi makes a warm and comfy pillow!


----------



## waybrook

Kipling is such a smart boy - can he imitate any other animals?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

This thread always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## LeighaMason

HEY DAD! When you come back from the kitchen bring me something!


----------



## KSC

waybrook said:


> Kipling is such a smart boy - can he imitate any other animals?


LOL...we call this ferret face...


----------



## KSC

Whimsy - thank you

Jacquie - so adorable 

Leigha - great caption


----------



## Missy

ILTT!!!!!! Sylvia, we call that face possum face with Jasper!


----------



## clare

Okay, I'll just clean you up a bit, Can't have you going out all messy!!


----------



## whimsy

Cute little boy!!! He must have been eating something really yummy!
Love the ferret face picture....looks a lot like Whimsy. We just call her old 'flat face' when she does that! LOL


----------



## krandall

jacqui said:


> This is Angel, one of our Dec. 5 puppies, asleep on top of Maxi who is nine months.


Oh, that is too cute for words! It took me a minute to figure out where one pup started and the other ended!


----------



## pjewel

ferret face reminded me of this oldie but goody of Bailey


Baths are just exhausting mom . . . sigh!


----------



## clare

Don't worry Mum, there's no rush to make the bed!


----------



## clare

I said it nicely, now back off and leave the bed alone!


----------



## morriscsps

pretty kitty!


----------



## pjewel

Cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## Ninja

Do you REALLY have to go?


----------



## whimsy

Oh goody..she is clicking on the Havanese Forum!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I just love all of these. Soooo cute.


----------



## Kathie

I love how Ninja knows how to give that sad look! They know how to make you feel sorry for them!!!

Whimsey is so cute sitting at the computer!


----------



## krandall

Cute, cute, CUTE!!!


----------



## KSC

way cute!


----------



## KSC

Pink tissue paper? From your gift? Let me think....no...sorry....not ringing a bell...


----------



## Ninja

Kathie said:


> I love how Ninja knows how to give that sad look! They know how to make you feel sorry for them!!!
> 
> Whimsey is so cute sitting at the computer!


Kathie your certainly right they really do make you feel bad lol 

Loving the pictures. This is my favorite thread!


----------



## Missy

ILTT!!!!!


----------



## katkoota

this is what a Fluff-Walking-Monster looks like ....


----------



## clare

Wow, scary!!


----------



## Kathie

What a great shot, Kat! You should concentrate on photography - you're a natural and of course you've got great subjects, too!


----------



## lfung5

It was Bella, we swear......


----------



## Kathie

How cute! The dynamic duo trying to blame the sister!


----------



## Missy

Linda, they are so cute!!!! ok Kat...please do explain the tongue and the...umm privates... 
does he/she have a balloon in his mouth and dark fur below?


----------



## Missy

rest easy mom...I am on guard!








someone to watch over me....


----------



## pjewel

Oh Missy, wow! I love that picture. Fantastic!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Missy cute picture.


----------



## katkoota

Missy said:


> ok Kat...*please do explain the tongue and the...umm privates... *does he/she have a balloon in his mouth and dark fur below?


That is a latex toy he is carrying in his mouth. He catches it in mid air, and I enjoy photographying the jumping and landing. In that photo, he caught it, and was in his way to landing (hair flew up as he was landing) I have tones of more photos which can explain this photo better. I will share them soon for you (the second I get the chance).

....ound: not sure how to explain the privates ound: ...I guess the air pushed it upwards a little? LOL don't know...the photos will show ound:

Edit To Add - that isn't fur bellow. He has a short cut (we call it the sporty hair cut) - he does have a dark skin (there is teeeny tiny hair but can't be seen there) close to his private area


----------



## katkoota

super adorable photos of the precious havs everyone <3


----------



## katkoota

Missy said:


> ok Kat...*please do explain the tongue and the...umm privates... *does he/she have a balloon in his mouth and *dark fur below*?


That is a latex toy he is carrying in his mouth. He catches it in mid air, and I enjoy photographying the jumping and landing. In that photo, he caught it, and was in his way to landing (hair flew up as he was landing) I have tones of more photos which can explain this photo better. I will share them soon for you (the second I get the chance).

....ound: not sure how to explain the privates ound: ...I guess the air pushed it upwards a little? LOL don't know...the photos will show ound:

Edit To Add - that isn't fur bellow. He has a short cut (we call it the sporty hair cut) - he does have a dark skin (there is teeeny tiny hair but can't be seen there) close to his private are


----------



## whimsy

Missy..Linda..adorable photos!
love the fluff-walking monster LOL


----------



## krandall

Adorable pics!!!


----------



## O'Bluff

*"Come get me and take me home!"*

Saturday is the BIG DAY! Can't wait!

This has to be the greatest thread EVER. I haven't gotten all the way through it yet. It's like a really good book - don't want it to end.


----------



## krandall

O'Bluff said:


> Saturday is the BIG DAY! Can't wait!
> 
> This has to be the greatest thread EVER. I haven't gotten all the way through it yet. It's like a really good book - don't want it to end.


We can't wait for YOU to be adding cute pics to it!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie

Missy, you're a lucky woman to have that sweet boy watching over you!

O'Bluff - can't wait until Saturday, either, so you can start adding pictures. Good luck with you new baby!


----------



## clare

Missy you have a guardian angel!


----------



## clare

O'Bluff said:


> Saturday is the BIG DAY! Can't wait!
> 
> This has to be the greatest thread EVER. I haven't gotten all the way through it yet. It's like a really good book - don't want it to end.


You will soon be adding to the never ending story!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

:bump2: Great Pictures!


----------



## galaxie

"Mom! Give us the cheeeeeeeeeeese!!!"


----------



## clare

I presume it was Stella's 1st Birthday party.


----------



## galaxie

It sure was!


----------



## O'Bluff

*"Soccer Anyone?"*

"I'm too short for basketball!"


----------



## clare

Oh who could refuse to play with a little fellow like that!Soccer star!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Galaxie, The party picture are the so cute!!!! We have missed you lately, well I know I have.

The football pictues are adorable.


----------



## KSC

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Galaxie, The party picture are the so cute!!!! We have missed you lately, well I know I have.
> 
> The football pictues are adorable.


Galaxie me too!! About time you showed yourself here - and those fur faces...now those...we need MORE party pictures!!

And omg...soccer it is...what a puff!


----------



## SnickersDad

My brother sent this yesterday. I know it's not a Havanese, but thought the picture was worth posting anyway. I thought that the caption was perfect - something I see everytime I catch either Snickers or Snoopy getting into trouble


----------



## O'Bluff

I think it was that naughty dog next door!


----------



## galaxie

Sorry, friends! School has been a female dog lately! Get it, a bitch! lol

Anyhow, here is some more of The Fluffs for your entertainment:


----------



## krandall

O'Bluff said:


> "I'm too short for basketball!"


Cute, cute cute!!! Kodi still has two of those exact same balls (though they don't squeak anymore) and they are STILL some of his favorite toys!


----------



## LeighaMason

What shredder?


----------



## O'Bluff

*"See the Family Resemblance?"*

Apparently Havanese don't destroy their toys like every other dog I've ever had. That will be a refreshing change!

"See the family resemblance?"


----------



## O'Bluff

LeighaMason said:


> What shredder?
> 
> View attachment 34642


WOW, that's a great job! We pay good money at work to have our documents shredded. IS YOUR DOG LOOKING FOR A JOB?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Shredder yeah, I thought I got lucky Yogi does't do it much....Misty has taken it to a new level...she hids them under her bed. That is some tiny shreding.


----------



## LeighaMason

She actually pulled open the drawer to the shredder at work and pulled out the shredded paper to play with.


----------



## O'Bluff

LeighaMason said:


> What shredder?
> 
> View attachment 34642


She looks SOOOOOOO sweet and innocent! How old is she? Is she a chocolate? There are so many different colors! No two ever seem to look alike with the possible exception of the white ones.

I just love their faces; such expression!

J


----------



## krandall

O'Bluff said:


> Apparently Havanese don't destroy their toys like every other dog I've ever had. That will be a refreshing change!


Who told you THAT!ound:

Seriously, it really depends on the dog. Some Havs are very gentle with their toys. Kodi Delights in IMMEDIATELY ripping the squeaker out of any new toy,(which we immediately take away as a choking hazard) followed by complete removal of all stuffing. (fortunately, he doesn't eat it... just turns the house into a snowstorm!)

He still loves his toys even totally unstuffed... You should see the looks people gave when they saw the "Santa skin" on the floor at Christmas!:biggrin1: But most of the time, we get him Skineez, just to lessen the amount of clean-up we need to do after a "toy mauling".


----------



## clare

O'Bluff said:


> Apparently Havanese don't destroy their toys like every other dog I've ever had. That will be a refreshing change!
> 
> "See the family resemblance?"


Looking forward to seeing Picaso junior paintings!


----------



## O'Bluff

krandall said:


> Who told you THAT!ound:
> 
> Seriously, it really depends on the dog. Some Havs are very gentle with their toys. Kodi Delights in IMMEDIATELY ripping the squeaker out of any new toy,(which we immediately take away as a choking hazard) followed by complete removal of all stuffing. (fortunately, he doesn't eat it... just turns the house into a snowstorm!)
> 
> He still loves his toys even totally unstuffed... You should see the looks people gave when they saw the "Santa skin" on the floor at Christmas!:biggrin1: But most of the time, we get him Skineez, just to lessen the amount of clean-up we need to do after a "toy mauling".


Never heard of Skineez toys. Just looked 'em up; thanks for the tip!

Santa skin! :jaw:  Poor Santa!


----------



## whimsy

That shredder picture is adorable!! LOL


----------



## galaxie

Roscoe: "Oh haaay mom. Just thought I'd catch up on some reading. Your chair sure is comfortable!"


----------



## O'Bluff

Is he wearing his reading glasses? I can't tell for the hair.

Such a looker, and intelligent too!


----------



## Kathie

Jim, is that paint or lip gloss? 

That look says it all!


----------



## waybrook

OK - the first order of business....what's for supper???


----------



## Kathie

Cute! Panda knows what's important!


----------



## O'Bluff

*"Hey Buddy, whatcha in for?"*

Maybe we should have named him Houdini.


----------



## clare

Is it a life sentence?


----------



## O'Bluff

ound:ound:ound:

Hopefully not!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Funny and Cute photos, I love this thread. Here's Yogi "Yes I have big hair, I just had a bath".


----------



## O'Bluff

Looks like a '70s rock star! Well maybe too clean for that!


----------



## Cailleach

Arriba says...Look I'm a chamelion. You can't see me I'm blending into the background.


----------



## morriscsps

*giggle!*


----------



## KSC

Why yes...I have just been groomed. I will place myself here and you may come admire...


----------



## KSC

Kipling demonstrates just how challenging it can be to line up against a set of stairs....7.5 from the Russian judge









As seen from another angle


----------



## krandall

Cailleach said:


> Arriba says...Look I'm a chamelion. You can't see me I'm blending into the background.


Very funny! Kodi can't blend in anywhere... too much white and too much black!ound:


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> Why yes...I have just been groomed. I will place myself here and you may come admire...
> 
> View attachment 34964


Kipling, have I told you that I WANT YOU recently?


----------



## krandall

KSC said:


> Kipling demonstrates just how challenging it can be to line up against a set of stairs....7.5 from the Russian judge
> 
> View attachment 34965
> 
> 
> As seen from another angle
> 
> View attachment 34966


Those Russian judges... they always mark our gymnasts low. I'd give you AT LEAST an 8.:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie

What a ham you are, Kipling!


----------



## KSC

galaxie said:


> Roscoe: "Oh haaay mom. Just thought I'd catch up on some reading. Your chair sure is comfortable!"


OMG I love Roscoe!

LOVE all these pictures and captions..well done Arriba - no one would know you are there!


----------



## KSC

Thank you Kathie and Karen...say more lovey things to me...I'm listening...


----------



## waybrook

KSC said:


> Thank you Kathie and Karen...say more lovey things to me...I'm listening...
> 
> View attachment 34970


Panda thinks Kipling is SO hot!


----------



## O'Bluff

krandall said:


> Very funny! Kodi can't blend in anywhere... too much white and too much black!ound:


Maybe he could hide in a den of skunks!


----------



## KSC

waybrook said:


> Panda thinks Kipling is SO hot!


:-D

Too funny Donna!


----------



## clare

*Bertie with Nellie*

Dog handling is no laughing business!


----------



## KSC

clare said:


> Dog handling is no laughing business!


Oh how sweet!


----------



## O'Bluff

clare said:


> Dog handling is no laughing business!


So serious! What a cute picture!


----------



## Kathie

It takes a lot of concentration to hold onto Nellie! Bertie is just adorable and makes Nellie look huge!


----------



## O'Bluff

*"Could you turn down the ballgame?"*

"I'm trying to sleep here!"


----------



## KSC

Excuse me...I don't want to be dramatic here....but has _anyone_ noticed my water dish is empty....









I don't think I can go on this way...


----------



## Suzi

ound:


----------



## waybrook

Kipling honey you don't have to live like that! We've got room for you anytime!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Everytime I visit here, it just gets cuter, is that possible?????


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Everytime I visit this thread, there is something cute going on.


----------



## Kathie

Sylvia, I thought Abby was the only Hav that lays with her legs propped up on the wall! Where did you find that great mat for his dishes?


----------



## Missy

when is Kipling's novel with full color pictures coming out?


----------



## Missy

HEY ALPHA! WHAT ABOUT ME?






Jasper is not a fan of the ipad!


----------



## KSC

Missy that's so funny...poor Jasper...

Donna - did Panda make you write that? I think I know what's goin' on here...

Kathie - the mat - I'm trying to remember..either a pet store or a Home Sense 

Missy - that novel would be fun...I'd love to pull every picture and caption I've posted of Kipling in this thread and make a photo book but where to find that time??


----------



## Missy

Well.... No I can't suggest it Sylvia. Because what I was going to suggest would mean we would miss you until the book was done.


----------



## KSC

Seriously mommy...get him off of me....I _never_ wanted a dog in the first place....


----------



## Missy

Oh poor Teddy.


----------



## KSC

That's Fuzz. My DH gave him to me when we were dating. He was 'top dog' complete with personality etc. in our house. Then Kipling came along. Fuzz has been a bit miffed ever since. 

DH and I laugh all the time that we ended up with a dog that looks so much like a live Fuzz.


----------



## waybrook

Shhhh Sylvia - mama doesn't know I've offered Kipling a place to stay...its our secret OK?


----------



## KSC

Missy said:


> Well.... No I can't suggest it Sylvia. Because what I was going to suggest would mean we would miss you until the book was done.


So I just cut and pasted my way through this whole thread...I now have all K's pix and captions in a word document - 155 of them! DD who's turning 10 has wished for a Kipling book..now all I have to do is format, print and bind. What a walk down memory lane


----------



## Kathie

What a great idea, Sylvia! Your daughter will love it!


----------



## psow9421

We went for a walk and got caught in the rain and snow! 
Ok guys I'm getting your bath ready!!


----------



## Laurasch

These are MY shreds, Bwah ha haaaaaaagh!


----------



## shimpli

" Do you think I look girly? "


----------



## clare

Yes,Ache you look like one beautiful girl, and so grown up! I think our Nellie who is more or less the same age, is slow maturing as she really still has a puppy look and has not started blowing her coat yet.Has Ache started to blow her coat?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

shimpli said:


> " Do you think I look girly? "


Ache, you look gorgeous...no way anyone could mistake that beautiful face!!!!


----------



## whimsy

beautiful daffodils by the way!!


----------



## shimpli

clare said:


> Yes,Ache you look like one beautiful girl, and so grown up! I think our Nellie who is more or less the same age, is slow maturing as she really still has a puppy look and has not started blowing her coat yet.Has Ache started to blow her coat?


Thanks.  I don't know... She had a very bad period of shedding and having a lot of mats when she was 8 months. But it was not as bad as many people describe. I brush and comb her twice a day, maybe that makes a difference. I am waiting and hoping that was it...


----------



## shimpli

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Ache, you look gorgeous...no way anyone could mistake that beautiful face!!!!


Thanks.


----------



## galaxie

Stella: "Hey Mom! Look, I'm a big girl, I'm wearing a thong! This IS how you wear it...right?"


----------



## waybrook

LOL!!!


----------



## mintchip

Who Me? I see you 2


----------



## KSC

Hey Pennie...how YOU doin'? I see you too!


----------



## pjewel

KSC said:


> Seriously mommy...get him off of me....I _never_ wanted a dog in the first place....
> 
> View attachment 35115


Aww! Love it!

Is that striped bedding Ralph Lauren?


----------



## KSC

pjewel said:


> Aww! Love it!
> 
> Is that striped bedding Ralph Lauren?


No it's Gluckstein Home


----------



## pjewel

There were two sets, one being RL, when I bought it for a client last fall. Of couse, the RL one was crazy expensive, the other not so much. I love the look.


----------



## pjewel

mintchip said:


> Who Me? I see you 2


Loving your little model. She's a looker!


----------



## KSC

Thank you Geri - I love the muted gray in the bedroom - it's relaxing..thought the quality of Gluckstein isn't great it still gives the look.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Awww, poor Pooh...does not realize how lucky he is to spend time with Kipling! :biggrin1:


----------



## clare

Aww, pretty Pennie, looks like you have new toys too.


----------



## HavaneseHannah

My Havanese makes that funny look every time he sees a fly buzzing around in front of her. After that, she would rub her face on the ground and I know he is annoyed because he did not catch the fly. Funny!


----------



## morriscsps

"Why do you tempt me so?"


----------



## KSC

No one here but us pillow pets....


----------



## O'Bluff

The one in the middle almost doesn't look real! Oh, I see now; it's misssing it's ear tag!


----------



## Kathie

Cute!


----------



## KSC

O'Bluff said:


> The one in the middle almost doesn't look real! Oh, I see now; it's misssing it's ear tag!


Yes...as it turns out..he's not for sale


----------



## mintchip

KSC said:


> Yes...as it turns out..he's not for sale


he is priceless!:grouphug:


----------



## O'Bluff

Oh darn! And I'm having a bout with MHS right now too! ☺


----------



## Suzi

KSC said:


> Yes...as it turns out..he's not for sale


 That is a really cute picture!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Through The Door Darkly


----------



## clare

Beautiful pic!


----------



## Kathie

Oh, they're enjoying the spring blossoms! Cute!


----------



## KSC

mintchip said:


> he is priceless!:grouphug:


:grouphug:


----------



## psow9421

Can't blame them for enjoying the blossoms! Very cute!


----------



## Suzi

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Through The Door Darkly


 That's a great picture and the sun is out ! our dogwoods aren't in bloom yet. To much:rain: Rain Rain Rain


----------



## Suzi

IT'S OKAY MOM YOU TRIED!


----------



## morriscsps

giggle... oh dear..


----------



## clare

Bad hair day!!


----------



## Pattie

These are great shots!


----------



## Neophyte

My GSD Roxi is thinking: "What is this thing that you brought home today? Is it going to eat my food and steal my toys? Don't worry, I'm just watching her food for her..."


----------



## morriscsps

The Stare-Down: Whoever blinks first loses the kibble.


----------



## shimpli

" I am getting tired of these things my Mom wants to put on my hair. Ugrrr..."


----------



## Kathie

As always, Ache is adorable - with or without adornment! Those are the same bands I use for Abby. I feel like they are easier on her hair since I seemed to be getting breakage on other kinds. They do loosen up pretty quickly though so I try to wind it up as tight as possible and then lift it up from her scalp just a tad so it doesn't hurt.

Abby still has some that hangs down but I'm hoping it will eventually grow. She has the slowest growing hair of any Hav that I know!!!


----------



## shimpli

Kathie said:


> As always, Ache is adorable - with or without adornment! Those are the same bands I use for Abby. I feel like they are easier on her hair since I seemed to be getting breakage on other kinds. They do loosen up pretty quickly though so I try to wind it up as tight as possible and then lift it up from her scalp just a tad so it doesn't hurt.
> 
> Abby still has some that hangs down but I'm hoping it will eventually grow. She has the slowest growing hair of any Hav that I know!!!


Thanks.  Those bangs grow very slow... It took me 6 months after Ache's haircut to be able to put the topknot. I will try to tighten it a little more. I am always repeating to myself: " I won't cut her bangs again... "


----------



## Suzi

Shimpli is the most Beautiful Havanese I love her coloring


----------



## shimpli

Suzi said:


> Shimpli is the most Beautiful Havanese I love her coloring


Thanks, Suzi.


----------



## clare

As I have said before Ache is stunning.Were her parents very good looking Havs? And what about her siblings, have you seen them?


----------



## shimpli

clare said:


> As I have said before Ache is stunning.Were her parents very good looking Havs? And what about her siblings, have you seen them?


Thanks, Clare.  I haven't seen any siblings. When I saw her mother she was not looking good because she had a bad trim after having the puppies. Her sire is a handsome black and white dog. Here is a pic.


----------



## clare

Oh yes he looks very smart,a tuxedo Hav in all his black and white!!


----------



## KSC

Yes everybody..it's true. I am now a published author...and all this before age 2.


----------



## krandall

Yay for you, Kipling!!!:whoo:

No one deserves "fame" more than you do!

Keep up the cute antics and keep entertaining us, sweetie!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh Kipling! You are clever as well as adorable! Any plans on traveling to the west coast for your book-signing tour???

Ache is so pretty - she looks so feminine. I'll bet no one ever refers to her as 'he', do they?


----------



## waybrook

Kipling I know fame won't go to your head - and we can all say "we knew you when"....


----------



## Pattie

I'm gonna need an autographed copy, Kipling.


----------



## shimpli

motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh Kipling! You are clever as well as adorable! Any plans on traveling to the west coast for your book-signing tour???
> 
> Ache is so pretty - she looks so feminine. I'll bet no one ever refers to her as 'he', do they?


Thanks.  When she was around 6 months, yes, she was a "he" most of the time but not now that her hair has finally grown and I can make the topknots. Love her to look girly. haha


----------



## krandall

Pattie said:


> I'm gonna need an autographed copy, Kipling.


I'm gonna wait for the four volume, boxed set... I'm thinking Kipling has lots more adventures in store!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

shimpli said:


> " I am getting tired of these things my Mom wants to put on my hair. Ugrrr..."


HAHAHA-Lizzie does the same thing. I just get the topknot in and she jumps down and rubs her face all over the carpet. It is so frustrating! Not really! Her bangs are finally growing in after the bad bang cut.


----------



## clare

KSC said:


> Yes everybody..it's true. I am now a published author...and all this before age 2.
> 
> View attachment 35907
> 
> 
> View attachment 35908
> View attachment 35909


Eat your heart out Rudyard !! Move over The Jungle Book and Mowgli!!


----------



## KSC

LOL everyone! These books are gifts for my DD who's turning 10. She hasn't seen them yet. Imagine my surprise when I realized my contributions on this very enabling Body Language thread added up to two volumes!


----------



## Kathie

That is such a wonderful idea, Sylvia!


----------



## Kathie

McGee to Abby: "Where am I?"


----------



## KSC

OMG that's cute..I can't tell where one starts and the other ends!


----------



## clare

That's amazing,I can't make out what is going on!


----------



## KSC

Listen up everybody..we're going to have all gray silky types to the left and all curly creamy's to the right...









Nicely done Kipling..good listening


----------



## motherslittlehelper

clare said:


> That's amazing,I can't make out what is going on!


Ha - I thought it was just me!! I see a topknot - Is Abby eating McGee???!! ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I had to look at the Abby and Mcgee picture for a time before I figured it out. That is too cute.

Very cute Kipling sharing the bed with his stuffed friends.


----------



## galaxie

Where can I order copies of Kipling's books? And will any of them be turned into movies?


----------



## KSC

galaxie said:


> Where can I order copies of Kipling's books? And will any of them be turned into movies?


Ha! Unfortunately this was a highly limited edition of 1 set.


----------



## Kathie

When I first saw the picture I wasn't sure what was what, either! But, McGee was on his back with his ears flipped back laying on the floor and Abby is on top of him. Yeah, Linda, if I hadn't seen her topknot I would have never known!!! You can see a little of the pink of her collar, too. They are playing as I write - McGee on his back waving his little legs in the air!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

:bump2:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Kathie said:


> When I first saw the picture I wasn't sure what was what, either! But, McGee was on his back with his ears flipped back laying on the floor and Abby is on top of him. Yeah, Linda, if I hadn't seen her topknot I would have never known!!! You can see a little of the pink of her collar, too. They are playing as I write - McGee on his back waving his little legs in the air!


OK, now I can see. But if it wasn't for that topknot, I would have said Abby was giving birth to him!! ound: Strangest picture! :biggrin1:

And, Sylvia, too bad that is just a limited set of 1 printing! For real. You and Kipling make such a good team with photos and captions!


----------



## JacksSusan

HavaneseSoon said:


> :bump2:


How is McGee doing? He and Abby both look great! Love the picture!! McGee is a big boy!

susan


----------



## KSC

motherslittlehelper said:


> And, Sylvia, too bad that is just a limited set of 1 printing! For real. You and Kipling make such a good team with photos and captions!


Thank you Linda! Our forum friends make a fun audience. I can hardly wait to give these to my DD...May 30th is her bday.


----------



## KSC

I just love you guys so much...I neeeeeed to see you...









even when you're downstairs and I'm upstairs....I still see you...


----------



## Kathie

Sweet little Kilpling - he's got to keep an eye on everyone!


----------



## morriscsps

nice baseboards... (we are in the process of replacing ours.  )

Kipling is so sweet. 

Nessie lays on the top stair when the kids are in the basement and I am in the kitchen. She has figured out how to squeeze her 45 lb Aussie body through the cat hole to do it. It is an amazing feat to watch.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Kipling looks soooo lonely up there! Sylvia, did your daughter like her book???


----------



## KSC

motherslittlehelper said:


> Kipling looks soooo lonely up there! Sylvia, did your daughter like her book???


OMG she loved the books! It's so sweet to see her enjoy them so much. It was fun to see her reaction and, of course, Kipling gave them to her.



Kathie and Pam - isn't is sweet how they can be? This is my first dog so I've never had that loyal sweet face around me at all times like this. No matter where we are we can almost always find those three black dogs against that furry background just keeping an eye...I think it's so funny when he collapses at the top of the stairs like that.


----------



## JacksSusan

*Jack*

My Mom has that silver box out again!


----------



## Grimnel

*Oh Mother! Not salon day again!*

I wish you would stop putting these things in my hair, i'm a boy!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

*Sir Winston is so verrrrry tirrrrrred!*

Sir Winston is all tired out! He has been protecting the pink pig from the cats..He has done a good job...why does Sir Winston have a PINK PIG? He does not....look closely, you will see a little dog outside the door looking in at Sir Winston....why is he inside and she is outside? Watch the new posts for the answer....soooon!:suspicious::spy::hand:


----------



## KSC

opcorn:


----------



## katkoota

awwh i am loving all these photos


----------



## katkoota

"gonna get'cha"









"gonna get'cha good"


----------



## JacksSusan

Too Cute!!!!!


----------



## JeanMarie

I am ready for my close-up!


----------



## clare

Oh that's the sweetest photo, yo should bare it in mind for the next calendar.


----------



## JudyD

What's this about a missing sock??


----------



## Kathie

Hi Jean Marie! Riley is as cute as ever - what an adorable close-up shot!

Judy, Mia is cute as a button - love the head tilt!


----------



## JeanMarie

Oh look at that cutie patootie!
Fun to see all the pictures and see this thread still alive and well!


----------



## KSC

I'm just sayin'...the world should have more random soft spots...know what I mean?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Sir Winston is looking sooo gorgeous!!!!! So who is the little white fella at the door??????


----------



## JudyD

I am finally caught up on all of the cute pics and quotes on this thread. It provided hours of entertainment. All of your dogs are soooooo cute, and your tags are hilarious. This is a great thread.


----------



## KSC

JudyD said:


> What's this about a missing sock??
> View attachment 36546


LOL...way cute head tilt!


----------



## Kathie

KSC said:


> I'm just sayin'...the world should have more random soft spots...know what I mean?
> 
> View attachment 36566


McGee agrees, Kipling! He found a comfy pile of sheets waiting to go in the washer, too!


----------



## KSC

Kathie said:


> McGee agrees, Kipling! He found a comfy pile of sheets waiting to go in the washer, too!


Isn't it funny how they locate those soft spots and make themselves at home? I love how Kipling goes through an elaborate ritual of digging and "preparing" his nest before he eventually sinks in. All very serious business...


----------



## motherslittlehelper

JudyD said:


> What's this about a missing sock??
> View attachment 36546


How old is Mia? Such a precious face! How could that face have anything to do with a missing sock? Love the head tilt.

Great photos and captions, everyone!


----------



## JudyD

motherslittlehelper said:


> How old is Mia? Such a precious face! How could that face have anything to do with a missing sock? Love the head tilt.
> 
> Great photos and captions, everyone!


Mia was a little over 18 wks on that photo, and she has had the cutest head tilts since the day I brought her home. She just turned 6 mos old. My first Havanese, and I'm in love.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Mommy, why doesn't he like me?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Hey, that little white girl is WhatsHerName...probably Lolli. But have a couple of other names I am waiting until she is through with her season, to see what she is really like...right now she is a little Lolita..Ms. Eartha Kitt...sexpot... but almost over that. Definitely needs some hair..doesn't she? Lots to learn and do. Sir Winston thinks he might like her..we will see.
She is making one of my cat's life miserable...the cat is Diana after Princess Diane...and she chases her for some strange reason...so Camilla might be a name too? LOL


----------



## jessegirl

If you don't start playing soon Mr., I'm going to have to do something drastic!


----------



## pjewel

These are so incredible. Love the photos, love the captions even more.


----------



## Suzi

jessegirl said:


> If you don't start playing soon Mr., I'm going to have to do something drastic!


 Jesse is a doll!


----------



## katkoota

Snowy speaks in his mind: "got it..got it..got it..better sneak out and leave the girl thinking that it is still in water"
Crystal: "Where are you red squeaky toy? I swear, I saw you in the pool right before jumping in...red squeaky toy, I am looking all over for you".


----------



## katkoota

JudyD said:


> What's this about a missing sock??


ok!! I have to admit, I could not stop my hand from drawing her the second I saw this picture!!!


----------



## morriscsps

What a cute drawing! You are very talented.


----------



## JudyD

jessegirl said:


> If you don't start playing soon Mr., I'm going to have to do something drastic!


Lol. They are soooooooooo cute.


----------



## JudyD

katkoota said:


> Snowy speaks in his mind: "got it..got it..got it..better sneak out and leave the girl thinking that it is still in water"
> Crystal: "Where are you red squeaky toy? I swear, I saw you in the pool right before jumping in...red squeaky toy, I am looking all over for you".


I love the caption. It definitely captures the looks in their eyes. Made me laugh.

The drawing of Mia is awesome. It brought a smile to my face. You are very talented and possess a wonderful skill. I will be framing this. Thank you for sending me a copy.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I always love this thread, it never fails to bring a smile. The drawing is wonderful.


----------



## katkoota

morriscsps said:


> What a cute drawing! You are very talented.





JudyD said:


> The drawing of Mia is awesome. It brought a smile to my face. You are very talented and possess a wonderful skill. I will be framing this. Thank you for sending me a copy.





The Laughing Magpie said:


> I always love this thread, it never fails to bring a smile. The drawing is wonderful.


I did not know whether to post it or not .... as I just went drawing a cartoon, looking at that adorable face, before asking if it is ok to draw a cartoon of Judy's Mia.
just happy to know that you liked it  
Judy, I just sent you another copy; the original copy of the drawing. That will be better for printing/framing. Now, I want a Mia to squeeze!!!

love these cuties, and I better stop looking at their adorable pictures.... can't stand not being able to hug them.


----------



## JeanMarie

*WTH?*

If I lay very still maybe they'll think I am a bearskin rug...


----------



## pjewel

JeanMarie said:


> If I lay very still maybe they'll think I am a bearskin rug...


Oh, Jean, I have to tell you, I am besotted. You're so lucky I don't live closer.


----------



## pjewel

katkoota said:


> ok!! I have to admit, I could not stop my hand from drawing her the second I saw this picture!!!


Kat, I love your cartoons. That is so cute! Almost as cute as Mia is herself.


----------



## JeanMarie

Awww...thanks Geri. I wish you did live closer and we could have a grand playdate!!


----------



## morriscsps

The bearskin rug is hysterical! I didn't know that dogs could do that position.


----------



## Pipersmom

JeanMarie said:


> If I lay very still maybe they'll think I am a bearskin rug...


Ok......this is seriously one of the cutest pictures on this thread. And considering the size, that's really something.

Love it!


----------



## clare

Oh that is an adorable photo!


----------



## KSC

Oh my...to die for cute...reminds me of Kipling!! Keep an eye on this puppy...could be I might need to swipe him!


----------



## JudyD

Love the pose, and the haircut. Super cute!!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Jean, I've always wanted a bearskin rug so I'm on my way. I can't tell you when I will arrive, but I think you will figure it out sooner or later...


----------



## MicheleS

*Smile*

Showing off my puppy pearly whites! (Believe it or not, Cappy is sleeping in this picture


----------



## CrazieJones

Believe me, I am not crazy!!!!!









_Credit: Taken by Roshi's day care sitter_


----------



## motherslittlehelper

MicheleS said:


> Showing off my puppy pearly whites! (Believe it or not, Cappy is sleeping in this picture


ound: That reminds me of the old, early day Saturday Night Live sketches - I think back in the day of Chevy Chase and Gilda Radner - where they had these sharks posing as different characters in order to gain entrance into people's homes (back in the day when the movie, Jaws, had just come out). You may want to check closely to be sure Cappy is actually a Hav?? ound:

Roshi - funny!

And the bearskin rug - absolutely darling. I love his haircut!

These photos and captions are the best!


----------



## katkoota

awwwh i am loving all these new shots. Some made me giggle 

Snowy(dry maltese in blue bandana around neck): "Once upon a time, I was the one and only diving maltese in this house..."
Crystal (wet maltese in pink bandana around neck): "You can only dream about the days back then, boy! After all, who rule the world? ....GIRLS"


----------



## katkoota

pjewel said:


> Kat, I love your cartoons. That is so cute! Almost as cute as Mia is herself.


Glad that you like it, Geri...awwh I just couldn't resist when I saw that tilting head of Mia <3


----------



## Suzi

I'm loving the pictures!


----------



## jessegirl

"Silly Mommy . . . she'll NEVER know I was just eating grass. I totally pulled that one off!"


----------



## KSC

OMG to die for cute!


----------



## waybrook

What an adorable face!


----------



## JeanMarie

Hahahahahaha ound:

"sneaky guy!"


----------



## Anthea

When unable to decide whether to sleep atop the dirty clothes or in the dog bed... pick both!


----------



## TilliesMom

I love you. I love you. I love you. :hug:


----------



## Kathie

Awww! She looks so sweet!


----------



## Mojo's Mom

If my dinner isn't ready soon, I'm really going to kill myself, and it's not going to be pretty!






!


----------



## Kathie

ound:


----------



## dodrop82

Sheesh...talk about a drama queen (King?)!!!!!!!! I thought Yogi and Boo were dramatic......LOL!!!


----------



## Missy

Oh Tillie!!! we all love you too!!! what a great photo Tammy.


----------



## TilliesMom

Thanks Missy! my husband took it while playing with his tripod! she is just such a sweet girl, it amazes me how wonderful she is!

she does look a little sad in the pic though.. she was PATIENTLY waiting for her walk.
I swear she can tell time! LOL 9am (breakfast), 6pm (dinner), 7:30pm (walk) and 10pm (potty and bedtime). it's like a bell goes off in her head, she KNOWS what SHOULD be happeneing at THOSE times and if it doesn't she will BORE holes in me with those EYES of hers! LOL


----------



## clare

Talking of Tillies eyes,how is the tear staining?Can't see any marks now, has it gone?She looks delightful.


----------



## TilliesMom

thank you! She does look so amazing in this pic!

Yes, for the most part the tear staining is gone! possibly a combo of using the Tylan powder back in march/april and switching her diet... I am growing out her eye hair from a horrid upper muzzle shave at the groomers and that is coming along nicely!
She has a bit of a icky color right in the corners of her eyes, but I think that is mostly normal as it is so tiny you can't really even see it in this super close up pic!
It's so funny cause I don't SEE her as a 'white dog' and then I see a picture of her and am like SHOOT, she's WHITE! LOL but thankfully the horrid red staining all over her face is gone! yippppeeee! pics of her from Novemeber to now show quite a change in the staining!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

TilliesMom said:


> thank you! She does look so amazing in this pic!
> 
> Yes, for the most part the tear staining is gone! possibly a combo of using the Tylan powder back in march/april and switching her diet... I am growing out her eye hair from a horrid upper muzzle shave at the groomers and that is coming along nicely!
> She has a bit of a icky color right in the corners of her eyes, but I think that is mostly normal as it is so tiny you can't really even see it in this super close up pic!
> It's so funny cause I don't SEE her as a 'white dog' and then I see a picture of her and am like SHOOT, she's WHITE! LOL but thankfully the horrid red staining all over her face is gone! yippppeeee! pics of her from Novemeber to now show quite a change in the staining!


Where do you get the powder??? I need it, thought the change of food would work, but don't think so..


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

*So I am a HavTzu?*

SOOOO, Mom...I am a HavTzu? I know the shelter said I was a mix of Havanese and Shih Tzu...soooo HavTzu...designer dog? ound: I see!!! I knew I could step over Cicero's back.:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Anthea

Me? Licking chalk off the sidewalk? Never! What's that you say? 

Green beard? I don't see any green, I'm sure I washed it all off when I got a drink!


----------



## TShot

_It was him. All his fault. I swear, I had nothing to do with this!_


----------



## KSC

OMG that's adorable...


----------



## KSC

Little human girl and I were only alone for 10 minutes....


----------



## Divaskychick

Wet Ears! ARGHHHHH!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

That is darling...Kipling, I am oso glad the bows were red!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

*My Way!*

Sure I fit!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

*Why?*

Doesn't he know how to get in there? My bed is in the wash Why??


----------



## KSC

OMG Flynn so funny!


----------



## KSC

Thank you mommy...this cork is indeed both warm and inviting. Yes I could rest here.









Pardon me? Oh...right. Yes I was just kidding. I knew all along you were making a bulletin board and not a bed for me.

Oh my...this is ...well...it's....um....

awkward...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Hey Kipling...tell Mom that Cork is my favorite floor covering...it would be great for KIPLING's room...or the kitchen..whichever!!! It has soo many good qualities. It is featured in my million dollar listing...soft underfoot...you do have to put finishes on it. I think Kipling deserves a cork floor...what does everyone else think????


----------



## MicheleS

4th of July is a tiring holiday - I think I'll sleep in the car on the way home...


----------



## morriscsps

Jack still hasn't recovered. We got home last night. He has been power-napping ever since.


----------



## Missy

ILTT!!!!!! (i love this thread)


----------



## CrazieJones

Thanks mom for paying for all those vaccinations. Now I can run in the sun. I can run forever.









Ok, maybe not. I'm done running, mom. I grant you permission to pick me up this time. 
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=392639#post392639


----------



## Pipersmom

What do you mean I can't come in the house?


----------



## waybrook

Poor Piper....that baby's going to need a bath!


----------



## jessegirl

OMG, Piper, too adorable!


----------



## TilliesMom

ME? you really think sweet adorable, innocent little ME would steal legos? never... it was the cat. <<<evil grin>>>

sorry it is so blurry!


----------



## mintchip

or----
Mom go back to sleep you are just dreaming that I took a lego 
Love.
Tillie


----------



## TilliesMom

LOL, ya really... or SHE is stealing them in HER dreams...  I think she has gotten a few tiny ones... we'll see tomorrow.. along with the PURPLE crayon she got! sheesh!


----------



## KSC

Piper, Tillie and Roshi - such great pix of all three! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kathie

*Airing our dirty laundry!*



> Don't you know you're not allowed in there?











Sorry, I can't help myself!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

That cannot be McGee!!! I can't believe how big he is. Beautiful boy!! I love his ears...
Hugs to both


----------



## CinnCinn

*Rocky & Rudy waiting visitors....*

Are they here yet??


----------



## Kathie

*Help!*

Help.....I'm up and I can't get down!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Kathie said:


> Help.....I'm up and I can't get down!!!
> 
> View attachment 37194


Now he doesn't look so big...what a doll...


----------



## Kathie

Oh, he's big, Flynn! He already outweighs Abby!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Kathie said:


> Oh, he's big, Flynn! He already outweighs Abby!


But Abby is so small......he looks like he is about 9 lbs?


----------



## Kathie

Yes, and he's only 5 1/2 months old!


----------



## davetgabby

What a doll Kathie. How does he see.?


----------



## davetgabby

What a darling picture Cindy.


----------



## Kathie

*I Hav Eyes!*


----------



## KSC

Cindy and Kathie - such cute shots - thank you for posting!


----------



## davetgabby

Kathie said:


> View attachment 37195


There they are. Yeah Molly still loses track when I throw something. We trim a little around her eyes to help her see better.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Kathie said:


> View attachment 37195


Ahhh...so that is what it looks like out there, get me some sunglasses!!! He is darling Kathie, looks like he is doing really well. He is now bigger than his bunny!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

*Whose Pink toy?*

Pink is for boys too, I saw it on tv.






..Dale and Cicero said you would share, I will share my camo ball...I'm going to tell....


----------



## motherslittlehelper

What??? Sir Winston - your mom didn't get you one too?? I will have a word with her. Cute, Flynn!

Kathie, it looked like Finn and McGee had the same hairstylist in the photo with no eyes. He tolerates that clip, and leaves it there?? He is a doll! That boy is a hairy one! 

Love the photo of Rocky and Rudy watching for visitors!

And all the others that have been posted!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> What??? Sir Winston - your mom didn't get you one too?? I will have a word with her. Cute, Flynn!
> 
> Kathie, it looked like Finn and McGee had the same hairstylist in the photo with no eyes. He tolerates that clip, and leaves it there?? He is a doll! That boy is a hairy one!
> 
> Love the photo of Rocky and Rudy watching for visitors!
> 
> And all the others that have been posted!


Dale and Cicero got a little pink toy and a camo ball...they can't decide which belongs to whom...lol..She let's him have everything and even walk her...she is so good with him and he with her...I am shocked. I really know they enjoy each other's company. I finally found something she likes more than food...her walk. But HE wants to walk her, I am trying to get a photo of it...he grabs her leash and growls and shakes it..he definitely thinks she belongs to him she is...his favorite toy!!


----------



## Sheri

How cute, Flynn! We definitely need photos of Sir Winston walking his favorite girl! :biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Yes, I agree with Sheri! I am so happy to hear how close the two of them are becoming. Photos!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> Yes, I agree with Sheri! I am so happy to hear how close the two of them are becoming. Photos!!


Wish I had someone to walk in front of me and take the photo...I am afraid to try and get in front...lol...because I would soon be behind..


----------



## Kathie

Flynn, I would like to see that, too! I'm so glad they are getting along so well!

Linda, yes he has had a clip in since this morning and doesn't have a hair out of place! I'm shocked, too! Especially since he got stung by something in the yard this afternoon and was rubbing his face in the grass!


----------



## clare

McGee looks a little sad with his top knot in!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I will really try...it is cute..since she does not protest him leading her..lol.


----------



## Kathie

Gigi, I think he looks sad because I "painted" his eyes to get rid of the "evil yellow eye" from the flash! I think his tear stains make him look a little sad, too! He is actually a very happy boy! He has worn his clip all day and still has every hair in it - I'm amazed!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Kathie, Thats the way to go, start them out young and they are use to it (some even like it) . All the photos are so cute I love these threads and save them for a time I can sit down and really take them in for minute. Nothing gives a better happy fix then cute pups.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Boo Boo has started playing again, Yogi loves this and even Misty got in on the fun (it took Misty awhile to understand bowing to Boo Boo and trying to give play signels did not work with a blind dog). I wish I had had my flip but only had my granddaughters camera near.


----------



## Kathie

So happy to see Boo Boo playing again!


----------



## Sheri

:whoo:


----------



## misstray

Slave labour!


----------



## Missy

Yay Boo boo is playing.


----------



## clare

Kathie said:


> Gigi, I think he looks sad because I "painted" his eyes to get rid of the "evil yellow eye" from the flash! I think his tear stains make him look a little sad, too! He is actually a very happy boy! He has worn his clip all day and still has every hair in it - I'm amazed!


Oh yes,on closer examination I see how you have got rid of the red eye,and I bet by the time he is 18 months old or so, he will have out grown the dreaded tear staining,that seems to happen in a lot of cases,but my he is a good boy to keep his clip in!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Wow, Robbie - Amazing!! That is wonderful about Boo Boo. What a pretty color he is.

Cute, Tracy!


----------



## Kathie

Poor Brody - hard at work!!!


----------



## davetgabby

Great to see Boo Boo playing .


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Is that pretty red BooBoo? And someone help poor Brody..overworked for sure!!!


----------



## misstray

What can I say, he makes a great dust mop! I have a picture of him doing a safety demonstration in the proper use of a dust mask, but I can't get it to upload here.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I tried to upload in my usual manner last night and nothing did.


----------



## misstray

Brody is all about safety. Always wear your dust mask when necessary!

(actually he loved having it on him, it put it right in chewing reach!)


----------



## Kathie

ound: Brody hard at work again!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I was instructed by my DH that I was not to bring home a new dog from the Nationals, no cute rescue, no retired dog, no contract for a future puppy, yes lots of no's as we need to make for sure Boo Boo is stablized before changing his world. But, I just could not resist this guy. Yogi who usually needs an adjustment period, thinks he's just right.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I was instructed by my DH that I was not to bring home a new dog from the Nationals, no cute rescue, no retired dog, no contract for a future puppy, yes lots of no's as we need to make for sure Boo Boo is stablized before changing his world. But, I just could not resist this guy. Yogi who usually needs an adjustment period, thinks he's just right.


Wow, I do too..but that coat looks like it needs major conditioning products and time!!!
I say no, no, no to another dog, but if I could find a pretty red like yours...hummmmmm


----------



## Kathie

That is so cute, Robbie - what is it made from?


----------



## krandall

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I was instructed by my DH that I was not to bring home a new dog from the Nationals, no cute rescue, no retired dog, no contract for a future puppy, yes lots of no's as we need to make for sure Boo Boo is stablized before changing his world. But, I just could not resist this guy. Yogi who usually needs an adjustment period, thinks he's just right.


Oh, what a riot!!! I saw this come into my e-mail box sans photo, and thought you actually got another dog!!!!!ound:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

That is so cute!!


----------



## Pattie

*Okay, we'll sit here but we need treats!*

Here are the "mountain" kids being patient for a photo -- but they are pretty sure they will get a treat.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Pattie said:


> Here are the "mountain" kids being patient for a photo -- but they are pretty sure they will get a treat.


Okay, who is who???? I love that photo and what kind of treats do you give that gets this response????whewwww. That is great.


----------



## Pattie

To answer the question: "who is who? " From the left: ChaCha, Cruze, RICO, and Pearlie. The treats can be anything from frozen green beans, broccoli, to bits of boiled chicken.


----------



## krandall

Pattie said:


> Here are the "mountain" kids being patient for a photo -- but they are pretty sure they will get a treat.


Is that cute, or what!?!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I truly do not know how those of you with multiple dogs get them all lined up and facing the camera. I can't even do it with two!! :frusty: Cute, cute!


----------



## Kathie

HaHa! Don't feel bad Linda, I can't get one to do it! McGee is much better than Abby - together - impossible!

Pattie, they look so adorable lined up there being so good!!!


----------



## davetgabby

Great looking group Pattie. They deserve a treat for sitting so nice.


----------



## misstray

motherslittlehelper said:


> I truly do not know how those of you with multiple dogs get them all lined up and facing the camera. I can't even do it with two!! :frusty: Cute, cute!


ha ha I can't even do it with one!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Love all the pups in a row, I can never get more then two together at a time.

As for our new dog he is made out of recycled news paper it is rally cute. Hehe I did tell my DH we were on our way home with a new dog. I think he was a bit relieved with our choice. The truth is I would never bring one home with out including him in the process and decision. But he is sooo fun to tease.


----------



## dodrop82

The battle for the bully stick....and the aftermath!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Awww. so darling, great photos..


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Haha, that stick sure tired them out!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

This king size bed's not bad!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Sophie is so cute, who is the little easy care, short hair sweetheart?


----------



## davetgabby

Great pics. Keep em comin.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

That's Izzy, my daughter's puggle. She'll be with us for a year and the only problem is that housetraining seems to have flown out the window.They are confined to the kitchen most of the day.They go out, pee, and come in and Sophie pees and poops.She has not peed in the house since she was 4 months old. Pooping has always been a problem. Hopefully this will pass. Izzy is 3 and has had one pee accident. They seem so happy, but it is a big adjustment.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

The Bully stick so cute so content.

They are sharing not all dogs will, cute.

Love the pictures!!!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Izzy is pretty...I know it is an adjustment but probably good for both! Good luck.


----------



## MicheleS

Cappy takes after his Dad


----------



## dodrop82

Izzy and Sophie sure look like best friends! I think the biggest adjustment's gonna come when it's time for Izzy to go back home! I bet Sophie will be getting a new sibling soon thereafter! TeeHeeHee!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Stacey, Its a good thing we do not have a betting book on the forum, because I would bet a new dog in the future after Izzy goes back home too


----------



## Pattie

I think the bully stick won!!!!!


----------



## misstray

ha ha love the pic with the remote!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Ha Ha, I've already been thinking of a sibling of the havanese kind when Izzy leaves.


----------



## clare

Pattie said:


> Here are the "mountain" kids being patient for a photo -- but they are pretty sure they will get a treat.


What a stunning group,Cruz looks like he is turning into a big boy,they are all gorgeous,I love their particular look.


----------



## Pattie

Thanks, Clare. I appreciate your lovely comment. I am prejudiced though. SMILE


----------



## Holmes orson

xxxxx


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Uh Oh! I overshot the potty tray again. I've watched Mom enough times so I know just what to do. And this roll of paper towels fell on the floor.....and I think I can just reach them and pull a few in. If I work fast, she will NEVER know............. 

Hahaha, Finn - Mom did find out because you forgot the important part - to get rid of the evidence in the garbage! :biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl

Sleeping and guarding hamburger, all at the same time


----------



## JeanMarie

If I look really cute-maybe she'll throw the toy for me! 

(I know I posted this elsewhere but it just cracks me up...)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> Uh Oh! I overshot the potty tray again. I've watched Mom enough times so I know just what to do. And this roll of paper towels fell on the floor.....and I think I can just reach them and pull a few in. If I work fast, she will NEVER know.............
> 
> Hahaha, Finn - Mom did find out because you forgot the important part - to get rid of the evidence in the garbage! :biggrin1:


That is adorable...how could you resist that little guy? Love him...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

JeanMarie said:


> If I look really cute-maybe she'll throw the toy for me!
> 
> (I know I posted this elsewhere but it just cracks me up...)


Yes, Mom can't resist you either Zeus...I know she can't...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

gelbergirl said:


> Sleeping and guarding hamburger, all at the same time


And don't dare move it!!!! So cute.


----------



## MoirasNiceLady

*Mo Annoying Her Big Brother*

Wanna play with my ducky, Merlyn?


----------



## dodrop82

Play with her Merlyn! She soooo cute!


----------



## JeanMarie

Awww..... SO cute!!


----------



## MoirasNiceLady

LOVE Zeus' face, just wanna kiss him!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

*I love my new sister!*

I do Love Lady Mia....






and she loves me






However Lady Mia takes my bed






and I get what is left over....






Oh well, I'll keep her.


----------



## lfung5

aaaah....ma? This just ain't workin for me. The plush couch downstairs is much more comfortable. I can't seem to get my legs in a comfortable position....


----------



## lfung5

ZZZZZZZZZ...now this is more like it!


----------



## Missy

Cute.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

lfung5 said:


> ZZZZZZZZZ...now this is more like it!


oh my, no way!!! His back up in the air, twisted like a pretzel and sleeping...ok..I love that photo..


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> oh my, no way!!! His back up in the air, twisted like a pretzel and sleeping...ok..I love that photo..


Flynn, don't get too shook up - that isn't even a real Hav. She has a stuffed toy dog that she poses around her house in wild positions and takes photos and posts to tease us! ound: Just kidding, of course! Isn't he the funniest character??? How can that be comfortable??

Love your photo story of Sir W and Lady Mia! They are so cute together in Sir W's bed!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> Flynn, don't get too shook up - that isn't even a real Hav. She has a stuffed toy dog that she poses around her house in wild positions and takes photos and posts to tease us! ound: Just kidding, of course! Isn't he the funniest character??? How can that be comfortable??
> 
> Love your photo story of Sir W and Lady Mia! They are so cute together in Sir W's bed!


I would not be surprised..that gal could make the stuffed dog up to look just like a real Hav...lol...it made my back hurt to look at it...
Thanks, it is getting where I have more crates, beds, and sleeping pillows than anything else in this house!!!


----------



## lfung5

You guys are too funny! 

Scudder cracks me up. He never looks comfortable. He is always in a twisted up position. He ALWAYS twists his head in the opposite direction of his body. I've tried moving it into the position it should be, but he always twists it back around!


----------



## jessegirl

"Running ROCKS!!!"


----------



## morriscsps

I can't help but giggle. Great pic!!


----------



## lfung5

So cute!


----------



## jessegirl

Here's one from tonight:

"Dad, can I PLEASE help you with those weeds . . .?"


----------



## jessegirl

And Dad says, "NO, you can not help me with these weeds!"


----------



## lfung5

Too cute

But it looks to me as if she is saying, BACON! BACON! BACON! LOL


----------



## Pipersmom

Haha, Rollie REALLY wants to help.


----------



## clare

DO NOT DISTURB,no you cannot make the bed yet,please try later.


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha that is AWESOME!!

Here is a typical day in our house ...

"I am the TILLIE-MONSTER give me all your Polly Pockets or I will CRUSH the city and all the cars in it..." LOL


----------



## morriscsps

clare said:


> DO NOT DISTURB,no you cannot make the bed yet,please try later.


giggle!! you could use the first picture for the "Which one does not belong?" That black kitty sure stands out.


----------



## MoirasNiceLady

Good grief, Clare, where do you sleep??  LOL

I just noticed the pretty silver of Tillie's ears, she is darling


----------



## TilliesMom

thank you! she used to have color all over, BUT, sigh.... she is outgrowing her coloring now that she is all grown up!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Darling picture of Tillie! Her hair looks so cute there, Tammy! 

Clare, your 'kids' look so comfy - what a great place for a slumber party!

What a cutie that Rollie is!


----------



## TilliesMom

thanks Linda! I think I had just combed her all out... and her bangs, wellllll, they are a work in progress for sure! LOL I can't believe how fast her hair is growing now! I wish there was a "button" we could push so the hair would STOP growing, like STOP, right there, the perfect length... STOP growing! LOL


----------



## clare

You never know Tammy,Tillie might get some of her colour back,when Dizzie was just about one he went almost white,but now at two and a half he has a lot of his colour back, he is a golden peachy sort of a colour now,who knows he may still be a work in progress!Also Nellie who is 15 months old is beginning to get some splodges of colour back,I can just see the start of it growing through at her roots.


----------



## MicheleS

What??? She said I could....


----------



## sprorchid

clare said:


> DO NOT DISTURB,no you cannot make the bed yet,please try later.


just an awesome pic!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

jessegirl said:


> "Running ROCKS!!!"


Wonderful photo!!! You should submit that for a calendar..precious


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

clare said:


> DO NOT DISTURB,no you cannot make the bed yet,please try later.


Oh goodness who would dare make that bed???? What a wonderful photo..


----------



## Pipersmom

MicheleS said:


> What??? She said I could....


With those eyes, how could you not get everything you want? sooo cute!


----------



## jessegirl

MicheleS said:


> What??? She said I could....


Hilarious!!!!!


----------



## jessegirl

"Here I come to save the day! Super Rollie's on his way!!!!!"


----------



## MoirasNiceLady

OMG I am so in love with Rollie!! Mo wants to know if he wants to play


----------



## jessegirl

MoirasNiceLady said:


> OMG I am so in love with Rollie!! Mo wants to know if he wants to play


I think Rollie would fall in love! Mo's such a sweet little girl!


----------



## CrazieJones

Roshi: Sleep, it does the body good.


----------



## jessegirl

Casie, he's so cute!!!!!! I saw you postponed Roshi's snip. Rollie's getting his today (maybe already done!). Poor little guy. He actually lost 2 baby teeth in the last couple of days. It looks like the rest are gone and a bunch of grown-up teeth are in (although we only found the 2 baby teeth). Glad they're gone though - those buggers were sharp!!!


----------



## Kathie

I hadn't checked this thread in a while - we have the cutest little Havs on this forum!!!

Rollie looks like a little stuffed wind-up toy!

BTW, McGee is 6 1/2 mos. and due for his neuter - can't believe how much I'm dreading it and haven't made an appt. yet!


----------



## Missy

Oh I love this thread!!!! Super Rollie, come quick!!! I need my day saved!


----------



## jessegirl

Kathie said:


> I hadn't checked this thread in a while - we have the cutest little Havs on this forum!!!
> 
> Rollie looks like a little stuffed wind-up toy!
> 
> BTW, McGee is 6 1/2 mos. and due for his neuter - can't believe how much I'm dreading it and haven't made an appt. yet!


DH dropped Rollie off at the Vet today and will be picking him up so he left his CP # for the Vet to call to report on how Rollie did. But DH never called ME! I just called and Rollie did fine and has been awake for a long time and can go home in about an hour. I'm so glad my little boy is ok. I bet his (former) you-know-whats will be sore though!


----------



## lkwilson

Jessie, good news about Rollie, my lord he is a cutie.

Coach, also part of early 2011 crowd, goes in for the snip next Wednesday. I'm nervous too since he's only managed to drop one and is still holding on to the other. Hope the doc doesn't have to dig too much


----------



## MoirasNiceLady

jessegirl said:


> DH dropped Rollie off at the Vet today and will be picking him up so he left his CP # for the Vet to call to report on how Rollie did. But DH never called ME! I just called and Rollie did fine and has been awake for a long time and can go home in about an hour. I'm so glad my little boy is ok. I bet his (former) you-know-whats will be sore though!


Good job Rollie, you're a trooper! Mo promises not to laugh if you have to wear the cone of shame


----------



## jessegirl

He's home now and really out of it. Every once in a while we hear a little whine coming from his playpen. I hope the cone fits in his crate!

"Why? Why?"


----------



## davetgabby

Kathie said:


> I hadn't checked this thread in a while - we have the cutest little Havs on this forum!!!
> 
> Rollie looks like a little stuffed wind-up toy!
> 
> BTW, McGee is 6 1/2 mos. and due for his neuter - can't believe how much I'm dreading it and haven't made an appt. yet!


Kathie ,you should be used to it by now LOL I know , a mother always worries.


----------



## davetgabby

lkwilson said:


> Jessie, good news about Rollie, my lord he is a cutie.
> 
> Coach, also part of early 2011 crowd, goes in for the snip next Wednesday. I'm nervous too since he's only managed to drop one and is still holding on to the other. Hope the doc doesn't have to dig too much


Laura , Kathie will help you not to worry. ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I love this thread.


----------



## davetgabby

yeah ,you women with your MDIGSNS


----------



## MoirasNiceLady

jessegirl said:


> He's home now and really out of it. Every once in a while we hear a little whine coming from his playpen. I hope the cone fits in his crate!
> 
> "Why? Why?"


Poor lil guy. How's he doing this morning?


----------



## JeanMarie

Mom got me a new hat! oh joy...


----------



## morriscsps

oh the torture!

ound:


----------



## pjewel

Jean, I'm madly in love with both your guys. Too, too cute in that hat. Had me LOL. 

Poor little Rollie. Hope he has a good night.

Roshi, you tell 'em.

this is still the best thread.


----------



## lkwilson

Rollie looks so cute even in the cone

You're right Dave, we'll all end up in one giant panic attack. Although Mr. Humper Thumper is really starting to get out of control, I know the snip isn't suppose to help that, but I'm hoping he's less of a horndog. Jeez, give a rest Coach.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

"Just so you KNOW - this is what I think of baths!" 

It is so hard to get a decent photo of him. He looks like Mr. Grump here. We are still learning to LOVE our baths!:biggrin1:


----------



## clare

Nellie is a very good girl when she has her baths,which is just as well as she is such a grubby girl,I have to bath her twice as often as dear old Dizzie!Who never seems to attract the dirt.But then he is a quivering wreck when it comes to bath time,or any kind of grooming come to think of it.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

*Sir Winston*








I like Mia's pink Toy


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Look at how happy and comfy Sir Winston looks. What a beautiful boy.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

thanks, he tolerates the camera and me. Shameless brags by his mom. Priceless little guy should have never been in a shelter,, clearly he had socialization and a good start in life,,but I am so happy he is mine...


----------



## MoirasNiceLady

*Who'd have thought....BFFs!*

MY KITTY!

The cat doesn't let anyone but Moira do this!

Sorry for the poor quality, took with my Blackberry.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

MoirasNiceLady said:


> MY KITTY!
> 
> The cat doesn't let anyone but Moira do this!
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality, took with my Blackberry.


How darling...love them both...Moira is dressed in a darling outfit...


----------



## MoirasNiceLady

Thank you  My hubby hates that I dress her up but I like it so tough luck!

Mo and Sir Winston have similar coloring  Love his expression in the 2nd pic.


----------



## coco

*Playing around with Photos*

Bored with all the rain, so I thought I'd have some fun with some of Coco's photos. Hope they come out!


----------



## irishnproud2b

Sooo cute!,


----------



## jessegirl

motherslittlehelper said:


> "Just so you KNOW - this is what I think of baths!"


Rollie agrees!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Darling photos...I love these!!


----------



## irishnproud2b

That bottom left picture of CoCo should say "Where's the remote?" So darn cute!! ound:


----------



## waybrook

OK Mom, put this baby in gear and lets roll!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

waybrook said:


> OK Mom, put this baby in gear and lets roll!


Don't you love that seat!!! I am a little worried about putting two in it though!!


----------



## Fluffball

When she was 7 months old she left it clear she would forever hold a grudge if i purchased that suit


----------



## Laurasch

About using it for two - 

I got the midsize 3 years ago and have been putting two in for two years. One is 13 lbs, the other 15. I use a leash splitter and connect them both. 

Someone on the forum mentioned that the sides start to give with use and they just slipped in a piece of heavy cardboard from a box. I did that to one side a few months ago.


----------



## got2move

*Oliver*

"Do I really have to wear this hat?"


----------



## JeanMarie

OMG-how cute!! Love the hat and the car seat. Had to stop putting Riley in his as he seemed to get too excited. I will try the "splitter" idea with Zeus! Thanks Laura.


----------



## JeanMarie

Did I mention how much I LOVE Summer?
(and You!)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Thanks, and I do have a splitter my daughter just gave me...I will sure try it. Sir Winston is larger but they could probably be just fine...they are great friends...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Such good photos everyone has...Jean, what camera did you use? Good photos and my camera has bitten the dust...


----------



## JeanMarie

I believe this is my Nikon D60. Love this camera!


----------



## waybrook

Panda does get excited in her car seat. She's got the xl size and hogs the whole thing....good thing DH keeps putting thumbs down on my MHS...


----------



## Kathie

Donna, Panda looks so cute in her seat! But, I bet she'd make room for a little brother or sister! I'm sure Abby would never share one since she's not a snuggler! We need a car seat, though.


----------



## MicheleS

Relaxing in the pool...


----------



## clare

Ah, Cappy knows how to take care of those pesky alligators!


----------



## clare

Do you think I'm beautiful?!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

JeanMarie said:


> I believe this is my Nikon D60. Love this camera!


Thanks for this, I surely need a new camera...do you have special lenses or just what came with the camera?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

clare said:


> Do you think I'm beautiful?!


I think you are more than beautiful...you are a heart stealer!!!


----------



## Missy

clare said:


> Do you think I'm beautiful?!


What perfect caption! I am still smiling as I write. and yes, sweetie, you are truly beautiful.


----------



## JeanMarie

Truly beautiful!!

I just use the lens that came with the camera. This camera is so easy to use but can be as easy or complicated as you want to make it!


----------



## KSC

I'll just be here guarding your comforter mommy....no worries


----------



## jessegirl

"Nnnnnnnooooooooooooooo . . . I'll save you!!!!!"

(Rollie is all about the action!)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

JeanMarie said:


> Truly beautiful!!
> 
> I just use the lens that came with the camera. This camera is so easy to use but can be as easy or complicated as you want to make it!


Thanks...I will look into it..


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

MicheleS said:


> Relaxing in the pool...


What a happy HAV!!!


----------



## MicheleS

I've heard this story a million times....

Another Hav convert - in this pic I'm reading a book to my niece who started the weekend afraid of dogs due to her being bitten earlier this year by another dog. Now, she's decided Cappy is "her" dog and he's just living with Auntie


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha, what an AWESOME action shot of SUPER Rollie to the RESCUE!!


----------



## morriscsps

MicheleS said:


> I've heard this story a million times....
> 
> Another Hav convert - in this pic I'm reading a book to my niece who started the weekend afraid of dogs due to her being bitten earlier this year by another dog. Now, she's decided Cappy is "her" dog and he's just living with Auntie


Awww.... I am glad he is helping her get over her fear. Nothing worse than a little kid afraid of dogs. Very nice of you to take care of "her" Cappy.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

*I'll Guard the bones*

Don't worry Mia, I will guard the bones







I'll take the next watch Winston....







Ok. You sleep tight, I am watching everything..


----------



## Kathie

That is cute, Flynn! What kind of bones are those?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Kathie said:


> That is cute, Flynn! What kind of bones are those?


Beef Bones I got in a pet shop...they were not the stuffed ones, but after the dogs chewed them, I put some sort of filling (just a little) inside them for treats and they enjoy them...I sometimes use a natural peanutbutter (Smuckers, only peanuts and salt) or I use some goat cheese...cream cheese would be good, or whatever you want...I spread it around on the inside with a knife so there is not a lot in there (they don't need the calories)...You could stuff it with canned dog food, raw dog food, whatever.
Don't know if it is the best thing, but it keeps them busy. I tried a kong and that did not work at all, Sir Winston looked at me as if to say...."Surely you Jest?" turned and walked away...I give then lettuce rib/leaves too, they don't care for celery. Lady Mia found an apple and thought that was good...lol....
The bones are heavy but at least they like them..


----------



## Luciledodd

clare said:


> Do you think I'm beautiful?!


YES!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Love the photos, Flynn! They look so content together. Sir W has the sweetest face, and how gallant - staying awake to guard those bones. Lady Mia's coat is VERY pretty!

Rollie, you are a cute one!

Good job, Kipling!

Michele, what a great Aunt you are to care for and provide a home for your niece's Cappy!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I always love to look at these pictures...so many cute babies!!!! 

Flynn the bones shot too cute, Yogi would hoard all the bones no sharing here.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I always love to look at these pictures...so many cute babies!!!!
> 
> Flynn the bones shot too cute, Yogi would hoard all the bones no sharing here.


Yes, that is his favorite "keep it with me at almost all times" possession. It was a toy..I can't believe he shares the way he does with Lady Mia...he does NOT share with the cats!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

What a gentle man Sir Winston is! Could it 
be hes sweet on Lady Mia and thinks she is his. So adorable.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

The Laughing Magpie said:


> What a gentle man Sir Winston is! Could it
> be hes sweet on Lady Mia and thinks she is his. So adorable.


Yes, Sir Winston dearly adores Lady Mia..yesterday on our walk, a car came by and stopped to talk for a minute, one the strated to drive off Lady Mia started barking and trying to chase it...I loudly said NO and immediately SW goes over and grabs her leash and starts shaking it and would not let her go...he slowed her down and had her walking beside him. It is amazing to watch. She likes him too, she won't touch his toys but loves to rough and tumble with him...they do tire each other out.


----------



## onemoreokie

*Leave me alone*










Dad I really don't care your excited about football season.


----------



## shimpli

" Mom, I need a playmate, pleaseeee... "


----------



## Kathie

Ache needs a puppy for Christmas!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

So close and yet so far....:frusty: I hope they get to play together...!!!???


----------



## shimpli

I would love a playmate for her as my Chi doesn't play too much. Not sure about a puppy, Kathie.  I told my neighbor about letting them play and she said yes but I am a little shy, she just moved and I don't want to push too much. Ache gets crazy when she goes out and this dog is in their backyard. So cute...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

shimpli said:


> I would love a playmate for her as my Chi doesn't play too much. Not sure about a puppy, Kathie.  I told my neighbor about letting them play and she said yes but I am a little shy, she just moved and I don't want to push too much. Ache gets crazy when she goes out and this dog is in their backyard. So cute...


I felt very lucky to get a dog the same age as Sir Winston, it worked out well..I got the opposite sex, but not sure that matters at all...


----------



## shimpli

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I felt very lucky to get a dog the same age as Sir Winston, it worked out well..I got the opposite sex, but not sure that matters at all...


I would love that. I need to change my DH's mind a little.


----------



## clare

Let your DH see how Ache loves to play with your neighbours dog,maybe that will help to swing it!!


----------



## TilliesMom

E.T phone home ... can you find me?? LOL

the kids made a Fort yesterday and of course Tillie had to be RIGHT in the middle!


----------



## dbeech

So cute, Tillie looks like a stuffed animal.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

At first look I too thought she was a stuffed toy. Cute.


----------



## TilliesMom

LOL, thanks... the kids had to "bribe" her to go IN by taking in some of her toys... then they couldn't get her OUT! ha ha oh and MAN, she got wild at one point and was pulling on the blankets and literally JUMPED into the middle and crashed the whole thing, it was hilarious!!


----------



## Kathie

That is so cute, Tammy!

Tere, I think if I had to do it all over again I would adopt an older dog Abby's age. We love McGee to death but I am getting too old to "do" a puppy again!!! We were very fortunate that things have turned out so well with our two, though, as Abby adores McGee and they play a dozen times a day at least!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

That is a darling photo Tammy!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Now I have to wear this too, as if the socks at night are not enough! I am ITCHY!!!!!


----------



## Kathie

Awwww, poor baby! She sure looks adorable, though!


----------



## Selma

*Zoe's first bath*

We took this picture after I gave our girl Zoe her first bath. She was exhausted after that!


----------



## Kathie

So much fun to see them when they're pooped out after a bath!


----------



## clare

Selma said:


> We took this picture after I gave our girl Zoe her first bath. She was exhausted after that!


You should see me after I've bathed the pups!![Or maybe not].


----------



## krandall

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Now I have to wear this too, as if the socks at night are not enough! I am ITCHY!!!!!


Poor little Misty! She DOES look cute, though!


----------



## Selma

clare said:


> You should see me after I've bathed the pups!![Or maybe not].


You are right Clare! Usually she comes out looking so pretty...and mommy a total mess


----------



## Luciledodd

Kathie I am with you about the puppy thing. I want a companion dog for Rosie, but not a puppy. I need one the same age and potty trained.


----------



## waybrook

I agree Kathie - I'd love to have a playmate for Panda, but am NOT up to puppy rearing (unless they were just too cute for words - oh, wait - all Hav's are too cute for words!). Besides everytime I bring it up DH looks at me like I've grown another head....


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha ha Donna ... my DH looks at me the same way... so does Tillie.! ha ha ha
I am the only one around here who would even CONSIDER another .. Tillie is SO a 1 dog kinda dog!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I can't say enough for older dogs...but I know puppies are cute!!! With older pets or pet residing in the home, it was easier for me to bring in an older dog as a companion for Sir Winston. I might add it takes a week or two sometimes to adjust, but it does with a puppy too..


----------



## Sheila

*Fur kids*

This is my Moxie girl,was telling her it was bath time when i took the photo?lol..


----------



## whimsy

LOL Moxies face says it all!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Our


Kathie said:


> That is so cute, Tammy!
> 
> Tere, I think if I had to do it all over again I would adopt an older dog Abby's age. We love McGee to death but I am getting too old to "do" a puppy again!!! We were very fortunate that things have turned out so well with our two, though, as Abby adores McGee and they play a dozen times a day at least!


I hear you Kathie! Puppies are a lot of work that first year!


----------



## shimpli

Kathie said:


> That is so cute, Tammy!
> 
> Tere, I think if I had to do it all over again I would adopt an older dog Abby's age. We love McGee to death but I am getting too old to "do" a puppy again!!! We were very fortunate that things have turned out so well with our two, though, as Abby adores McGee and they play a dozen times a day at least!


That's what I am thinking too. A puppy is hard work, for sure.


----------



## whimsy

_Hmmm... I wonder how much my head weighs???_
( bad pic..took with my phone. Whimsy lays in the bathroom while I put on my make-up in the a.m. and uses the scale as a pillow! lol)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

whimsy said:


> _Hmmm... I wonder how much my head weighs???_
> ( bad pic..took with my phone. Whimsy lays in the bathroom while I put on my make-up in the a.m. and uses the scale as a pillow! lol)


Now that is pitiful...are you leaving Wimsy to go to work? Looks so sad.....


----------



## whimsy

I'm retired..She has me home all day long Sometimes I think she is glad when I leave the house. She gets exhausted following me around all day LOL


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Good. She would have made a good point for "don't leave me Mom"...lol...she is darling!!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Could you turn out the lights? We've had a big day!


----------



## jessegirl

Rollie's loving the fall - all the dead leaves, the dead grass, fun stuff to get dirty in.


----------



## CrazieJones

Rollie is so cute. Good job for keeping his coat! I gave up on Roshi's! I shaved him down last month. Poor thing, but it's growing out again. Oh well, he seems happier without mom fussing about the grass in his coat, spraying him with all this "smelly" stuff to detangle his coat, and roughing through his matted coat with a brush. And there is hell no way Roshi will like a clip/elastic in his hair.


----------



## jessegirl

CrazieJones said:


> Rollie is so cute. Good job for keeping his coat! I gave up on Roshi's! I shaved him down last month. Poor thing, but it's growing out again. Oh well, he seems happier without mom fussing about the grass in his coat, spraying him with all this "smelly" stuff to detangle his coat, and roughing through his matted coat with a brush. And there is hell no way Roshi will like a clip/elastic in his hair.


Thanks, Casie - but he hasn't started blowing coat yet so we'll see how long this lasts.


----------



## krandall

Aww, how cute!!! But Kodi sez... "Someone stole MY FOX!!!"ound:


----------



## jessegirl

Selma said:


> We took this picture after I gave our girl Zoe her first bath. She was exhausted after that!


OMG, she's so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## krandall

And WHY do you need to interrupt my nap?!?!


----------



## jessegirl

krandall said:


> And WHY do you need to interrupt my nap?!?!


He's so cute! I just want to rub that fuzzy belly!


----------



## krandall

jessegirl said:


> He's so cute! I just want to rub that fuzzy belly!


Which is EXACTLY his plan... devious little creature!:biggrin1:


----------



## waybrook

krandall said:


> And WHY do you need to interrupt my nap?!?!


Don't you just want to blow raspberries on that fuzzy belly?


----------



## jessegirl

DH can't get up from the dinner table and Rollie says, "Ha, ha! Now I've got you! I've lassoed Dad!"


----------



## krandall

jessegirl said:


> DH can't get up from the dinner table and Rollie says, "Ha, ha! Now I've got you! I've lassoed Dad!"


Hand over that last piece of steak, Dad, and I'll set you free!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I love this thread. Rollie does look pleased with himself. I want to rub kodi's belly too.


----------



## lanabanana

Dad! Dad! Are you out there?! Dad!! (Tess wearing onesie after her spay)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Too cute!!!!!


----------



## jessegirl

lanabanana said:


> Dad! Dad! Are you out there?! Dad!! (Tess wearing onesie after her spay)


Like two fuzzy muppets!


----------



## krandall

lanabanana said:


> Dad! Dad! Are you out there?! Dad!! (Tess wearing onesie after her spay)


Awww, adorable! Missy has one (I think it's actually in this thread somewhere) of her two doing that!


----------



## CrazieJones

SOOOOO, this is what mom does for a living and to feed me: inspect broken buildings. This foundation looks boring. I'll just continue to run around the site.










BTW: I scoped around to check out for hazards (part of work requirement) before letting him off leash.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

These photos are all darling, as always...makes you want to hug each one of them...and Kodi,your belly would be sore from all the rubbing it would get if we could all reach through the computer!!!


----------



## KSC

Pillow pets get all the attention around here...I think I'll just blend right in and be one. There we go...no one here but us pillow pets. Go on now...love us.


----------



## whimsy

what a cute pillow pet!!! reminds me of Whimsy laying there!


----------



## Kathie

Kipling just blends right in! What a cutie!


----------



## krandall

Yay!!!! Kipling is back and as cute as ever!!!


----------



## Missy

Where have you been Kippling? awww great pictures everyone.

oh the indignity!


----------



## jessegirl

CrazieJones said:


> SOOOOO, this is what mom does for a living and to feed me: inspect broken buildings. This foundation looks boring. I'll just continue to run around the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: I scoped around to check out for hazards (part of work requirement) before letting him off leash.


I love this shot! It's actually quite artistic. I can see it framed.


----------



## KSC

Thanks Evelyn, Kathie, Missy and Karen! Things have been busy but good. Kipling continues to light up our days.

And agree....that shot in the previous post is amazing!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Sir Winston says, " hmmmmm the mailman brought a big envelope from Washington and Lady Mia, look what was inside just for ME.":biggrin1:








Lady Mia says..."Oh Sir Winston, Can't you read, it was a wonderful gift from Augie and Finn, and they sent one for ME too!":whoo:







Thank you Augie and Finn so very, very much...we could tell it was from you!
Lady Mia finally has begun to play with toys, so this was a real treat. Sir Winston does share with her, but not with the cats..that is so odd. Or, maybe not..eace:


----------



## misstray

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Sir Winston says, " hmmmmm the mailman brought a big envelope from Washington and Lady Mia, look what was inside just for ME.":biggrin1:
> View attachment 38600
> 
> 
> Lady Mia says..."Oh Sir Winston, Can't you read, it was a wonderful gift from Augie and Finn, and they sent one for ME too!":whoo:
> View attachment 38601
> 
> Thank you Augie and Finn so very, very much...we could tell it was from you!
> Lady Mia finally has begun to play with toys, so this was a real treat. Sir Winston does share with her, but not with the cats..that is so odd. Or, maybe not..eace:


Hmmm...that reminds me, Brody has one of those that my mom got for him at a dog show. I haven't seen it in ages. I'll have to look for it!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

KSC said:


> Pillow pets get all the attention around here...I think I'll just blend right in and be one. There we go...no one here but us pillow pets. Go on now...love us.
> 
> View attachment 38575


Who could not love you!!!!?????? So cute as always.


----------



## Susan0406

Is Whisky a chimp or a dog? This is a pic of Whisk recovering from her spay


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Susan0406 said:


> Is Whisky a chimp or a dog? This is a pic of Whisk recovering from her spay


She is a puppy and a doll...so cute, hug her for me, gently please!!1


----------



## Susan0406

She is a doll! Thanks and I will give her a wee hug for you


----------



## jessegirl

Whiskey is so cute!!! I love her pink onsey!


----------



## Susan0406

She is very color coordinated. She has a lot of pink, but people still think she is a boy. I think something about black dogs makes people think they are boys


----------



## jessegirl

Rollie & Piper say, "We LOVE riding in the car. We LOVE each other. We LOVE you!"


----------



## morriscsps

giggle... They do look rather pleased about going for a car ride.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Susan0406 said:


> She is a doll! Thanks and I will give her a wee hug for you


Thank you!!! Such a sweet baby..


----------



## krandall

Missy said:


> Where have you been Kippling? awww great pictures everyone.
> 
> oh the indignity!


Poor Jas and Cash!!! You can come and live with ME, boys, if Alphaette is too mean to you!:biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

jessegirl said:


> Rollie & Piper say, "We LOVE riding in the car. We LOVE each other. We LOVE you!"


Now there you go...I like */the two of them in a seat..I can't wa'p[;;;;;it to try my two...8i99999

\]'[/.................See what happens when you have to get up from the computer.???? Lady Mia typed some of the above, can you guess what? She loves to jump up and sit on the keyboard...then she can jump over and get the cat food...if no cat is guarding it.


----------



## krandall

Susan0406 said:


> Is Whisky a chimp or a dog? This is a pic of Whisk recovering from her spay


Poor little Whiskey! She's SO cute!


----------



## gelbergirl

*Henry at the W Hotel*

This October Nor'easter winter storm here in the east saw us with no electricity or heat.
After a miserable couple of hours I found a hotel that would take dogs . . . 
here is Henry enjoying the room . . .


----------



## jessegirl

gelbergirl said:


> This October Nor'easter winter storm here in the east saw us with no electricity or heat.
> After a miserable couple of hours I found a hotel that would take dogs . . .
> here is Henry enjoying the room . . .


Ohh! What swanky decor there! I love that round, blue chair!

We too are without power and staying with my mother. Tibby (our bird), Rollie, and the two of us - in my old bedroom.

Hang in there!!!!!!!!!! :boxing:


----------



## CrazieJones

I heard you guys will get another 25 cm (10 in). How come whenever the east gets a snow storm, everything shuts down? I guess we, the prairie people, are more used to snow. 

Note: more used to does not mean we like it. LOL.


----------



## krandall

CrazieJones said:


> I heard you guys will get another 25 cm (10 in). How come whenever the east gets a snow storm, everything shuts down? I guess we, the prairie people, are more used to snow.
> 
> Note: more used to does not mean we like it. LOL.


We can actually handle pretty heavy snows without any difficulty... New England is used to snow. The problem with THIS storm is that the trees still have all their leaves, and the snow was wet and heavy. So the snow broke many trees and branches, bringing power lines down with them. They have to clear away all the downed trees to even get to the downed power lines. In some areas, there were live wires on the ground, so they've had to turn the power off in those areas to prevent people from getting hurt and fires from starting. It's a mess.


----------



## jessegirl

CrazieJones said:


> I heard you guys will get another 25 cm (10 in). How come whenever the east gets a snow storm, everything shuts down? I guess we, the prairie people, are more used to snow.
> 
> Note: more used to does not mean we like it. LOL.


What!!!!????!!! More snow!? (rushing to check the weather channel right now). :bolt:

But FYI - it's the timing of the snow that is so bad. We still have leaves on our trees so the added weight of snow brings them down. They fall where they will - on housed, power lines, etc.


----------



## shimpli

" Mom, I want to go to the bathroom with you, pleaseeee... "


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

shimpli said:


> " Mom, I want to go to the bathroom with you, pleaseeee... "


Love that photo!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

shimpli said:


> " Mom, I want to go to the bathroom with you, pleaseeee... "


ound: Too Cute! Mine will try to do that but the crack under my door isn't quite so spacious. They try though. Unlike some on the forum, mine aren't allowed in! :biggrin1: If they do follow me in before I get the door closed, I tell them 'go wait' and they know they are to sit outside the door.


----------



## krandall

shimpli said:


> " Mom, I want to go to the bathroom with you, pleaseeee... "


How cute is that!!!


----------



## krandall

motherslittlehelper said:


> ound: Too Cute! Mine will try to do that but the crack under my door isn't quite so spacious. They try though. Unlike some on the forum, mine aren't allowed in! :biggrin1: If they do follow me in before I get the door closed, I tell them 'go wait' and they know they are to sit outside the door.


You're a hard hearted woman, Linda... Keeping your babies away from you for, what? 30 seconds?ound:


----------



## gelbergirl

shimpli said:


> " Mom, I want to go to the bathroom with you, pleaseeee... "


You _closed_ the door ??!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

shimpli said:


> " Mom, I want to go to the bathroom with you, pleaseeee... "


I LOVE that you have the camera in the bathroom! I don't close the door and it never fails that Lizzie shows up!


----------



## Kathie

That is so cute, Tere! Mine usually come in with me but if I close the door they are laying outside the door waiting for me!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

krandall said:


> *You're a hard hearted woman, Linda*... Keeping your babies away from you for, what? 30 seconds?ound:


Well, that is nothing I haven't heard before!! ound:ound:ound: There are just certain, ummmm, activities I prefer not to 'share'. :biggrin1:


----------



## shimpli

hahaha Ache ALWAYS go in with me but this time she was in 'slow motion' and I got inside by myself and closed the door. I took the picture with my cell phone. Did someone say 'velcro dogs' ?


----------



## Suzi

Come on mom enough is enough no more pictures!


----------



## shimpli

Adorable... She is a good girl.


----------



## Suzi

Ya she is a sweetie. I think I started a bad habit letting her lick me I have chapped lips from all the kisses


----------



## misstray

What? I worked hard all day supervising you at work! I'm beat!


----------



## Suzi

I hope you guys have the weekend off!


----------



## Missy

teresita, that is a great shot!


----------



## Havanese_Fan

*Rosie's New "Do"*

I think Rosie is asking, "Do you like my do hairdo?"


----------



## Grimnel

*A bit unsure about those fireworks mommy*

Best to snuggle up and hope they go away


----------



## TilliesMom

PEEK a BOO!!


----------



## misstray

Get off the computer mom and pay more attention to MEEEEE!!!


----------



## shimpli

I really, really LOVE this couch !!!


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha ha AWESOME! oh sweet Ache! LOVE the belly up shot!!


----------



## Sheri

Ha! Now, SHE really knows how to relax! 

Wow. :clap2:


----------



## dodrop82

Excellant shots of Ache!!!


----------



## Suzi

those are great shots of Ache. Zoey Loves sleeping on my bed! Thought it fit well with Ache's pictures She would be mad at me for showing everyone because she has bad bed hair


----------



## whimsy

Boy..dogs sure know how be comfortable don't they!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Awww, Ache and Zoey - so cute. Bad bed hair, Zoey! :biggrin1: Looks like you have another grooming session ahead, Suzi! :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5

Maybe if I wreck her blinds and give her a mean stare she will stop putting coats on me!!! I'm so embarrassed....


----------



## Kathie

ound: He looks so cute sitting there!


----------



## jessegirl

Cozy!


----------



## clare

That is exactly how I like to be with Dizzie and Nellie,and pretty much how we end up most evenings!Here's a couple of fuzzy shots taken over a year ago.


----------



## Pattie

great fotos all!


----------



## Charleysmom

what a great photo!


----------



## Charleysmom

this thread is just amazing. I'm loving it. can't wait to bring Bailey home so I can take some pictures! just two more wks.


----------



## MicheleS

He's actually the most easy-going lovebug in the world, but this photo caught him with just the right expression, like he's saying ...."Don't even think about it!"


----------



## Pipersmom

MicheleS said:


> He's actually the most easy-going lovebug in the world, but this photo caught him with just the right expression, like he's saying ...."Don't even think about it!"


haha, definitely looks like he's daring you to try and take it.


----------



## DeeDee

Kiki anxiously awaiting tricker treaters...


----------



## clare

Oh my those trick or treaters are going to be scared!


----------



## Kathie

Sweet Rollie! He is McGee's double!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I was cutting up beef and I looked down to see this.
All the silent begging left them tired.


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha ha ha... too cute! that is quite the pack you have there!!! gorgeous!


----------



## Kathie

Awww! Cute little beggars!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Awww, aren't they precious!!! Four? That seems to be a magic number right now. I know several Hav friends who have four...not sure I am up to that, but I keep wanting to add a Hav..
I love your guys!!!


----------



## whitzend

4? Wow! and you have mats in the kitchen? I'm jealous lol
Love the 2nd. picture, what cuties.


----------



## waybrook

Adorable - I'm just jealous that you had a camera handy. When Panda is doing something cute by the time I find the phone - she's finished and looking at me like "what????".


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Begging - such hard work!! :biggrin1: Cute pictures. But, Robbie, even thinking about four makes me tired!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Hehe, I was lucky to have the camera near, wiping my hands off was the trick, when ever you add another dog I think we all have that "What have that what was I thinking" minute...later there is that "why didn't we do it sooner" minute. They really help to reminds us to live in the moment...because there are no guarantees for time.


----------



## whimsy

What a cute crew you have!!


----------



## SnickersDad

*Snoopy - The Hunter*

Dad - I got them both - long day - I need to sleep now.....


----------



## krandall

Cute, cute, cute!!!

It's hard when those toys fight back... Kodi sympathizes!:biggrin1:


----------



## dodrop82

Awwww Jim! Snoopy has sure grown up beautiful! Thank you for sharing! I've missed you and the pups!


----------



## Sonic and Aries

The first one - Sonic "I'm not begging, I'm just saying hi"

The second one - Aries "Big brothers make the best pillows" and Sonic "I can't believe I have to put up with this"


----------



## morriscsps

Adorable, just absolutely adorable.


----------



## whimsy

Linda...aww...love the pics..especially the second one!! That one is just precious!


----------



## Sonic and Aries

Thanks! I tend to think so too, but I could always just be biased. We've only had Aries a couple weeks and I just can't get over how cute they can be together!


----------



## jabojenny

Sonic and Aries said:


> The first one - Sonic "I'm not begging, I'm just saying hi"


Timmy likes to jump up too and I'm so torn saying "no", I can understand not wanting a 50-60 pound dog doing that, but he is usually just being a busy body and wanting to say hi too.



Sonic and Aries said:


> The second one - Aries "Big brothers make the best pillows" and Sonic "I can't believe I have to put up with this"


Love this one, what a patient big brother.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

The picture with the little one laying down with his head on his big brother is too cute.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

We have a guilty secret.


----------



## morriscsps

Oh dear. They look too innocent.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

bumping...wonder how long it takes to look at them all?


----------



## krandall

366 PAGES?!?! Amazing! And every one has a chuckle or three on it!


----------



## waybrook

I'd forgotten how much fun this thread is...thanks so much for bumping it up!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I love this thread if you're having a down day, it is great therapy!!! I always look for this one.


----------



## shimpli

" My Mom says I am an adolescent... who hoooo " :whoo:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

He is way cute!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

My two have very different personalities, almost yin and yang. Yogi is always first to explore or to go after it. Misty is the thoughtful cunning one, she only goes out "if" she deems it worth it.


----------



## shimpli

Love those pictures in full action... beautiful coats.


----------



## lise

What a great thread!


----------



## waybrook

Yunque is absolutely adorable!


----------



## shimpli

Thanks, Robbie and Donna.


----------



## shimpli

" No more pictures, please!!! "


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Such a little doll!


----------



## jessegirl

shimpli said:


> " No more pictures, please!!! "


adorable!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

*Secrets...Lady Mia and Sir Winston*

Sir Winston, we can't keep secrets from Mom...:nono:








Uhhohhhhh, she's got the camera, smile....






:wave:


----------



## TilliesMom

oh goodness, they are looking SO good Flynn!!! haven't seen a pic of your babies in ages!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

TilliesMom said:


> oh goodness, they are looking SO good Flynn!!! haven't seen a pic of your babies in ages!!! thanks for sharing!


Thanks SW has lost most of his coat due to scratching/allergies you know about, and LM the little girl I thought would never grow coat has surely proven me wrong...She will be 6 on August 13th...can't believe it!!


----------



## krandall

Adorable, Flynn!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

krandall said:


> Adorable, Flynn!


Thanks Karen, SW is on his Sabine diet right now and both he and LM are having 8 oz of food a day...so we are on a diet. I can't have any snacks, cause they beg...and I keep reminding myself of what you said...don't let those big eyes get to you, Flynn...lol


----------



## Charleysmom

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Sir Winston, we can't keep secrets from Mom...:nono:
> View attachment 42667
> 
> 
> Uhhohhhhh, she's got the camera, smile....
> View attachment 42668
> :wave:


this really gave me a chuckle. lt's so cute. love this thread. charley wants to be included so we'll be back!!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Charleysmom said:


> this really gave me a chuckle. lt's so cute. love this thread. charley wants to be included so we'll be back!!!!


hoto:hoto:hoto:Yes, Charley, come on back!!!! We love photos!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Flynn, It's about time!!!! Look at your girl lovely coat, and Sir Winston!!! I have missed them. Mia seems to know how to work the camera.


----------



## krandall

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Thanks Karen, SW is on his Sabine diet right now and both he and LM are having 8 oz of food a day...so we are on a diet. I can't have any snacks, cause they beg...and I keep reminding myself of what you said...don't let those big eyes get to you, Flynn...lol


ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Flynn, It's about time!!!! Look at your girl lovely coat, and Sir Winston!!! I have missed them. Mia seems to know how to work the camera.


Thanks, you are the one who kept after me to post some photos...so I did, got the photo yesterday, and SW had his little Horns..lol..but he is always dodging the camera...and it is so hard to get good photos of them both..I love your action photos..and talk about coats...yours look very nice!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

The Laughing Magpie said:


> My two have very different personalities, almost yin and yang. Yogi is always first to explore or to go after it. Misty is the thoughtful cunning one, she only goes out "if" she deems it worth it.


They are gorgeous and such pretty coats....don't know how you get such good shots of them, but I love them...Hugs to BooBoo too!!!


----------



## shimpli

" Where is Mom? Where is Mom? "


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Cute!!!! I think it's a Havanese thing! My guys look out the kitchen window to the carport. Your's look like they can't bare Mama being gone!


----------



## jessegirl

I love Yunque's face in that one!


----------



## shimpli

" Come on, Grandpa, you gave me some yesterday..."


----------



## krandall

Cute! Those guys are SUCH soft touches!!!ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Cute begging pictures, they seem to know who is a soft touch.


----------



## waybrook

I still love this thread - thanks for bumping it up...some of the pics and captions are so funny!


----------



## Kathie

Since I cut Abby and McGees hair to reveal their eyes it has upped their begging skills by quite a bit! I love the begging from grandpa!!!


----------



## miller123

I can sit reaaaaallly nice for chicken


----------



## Kathie

What a cutie!!!


----------



## jabojenny

Cute! Timmy sits nice for cheese too.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Chicken does amazing things. Seems Miller has a powerful liking for it.


----------



## Sonic and Aries

I was packing for a trip recently and Sonic and Aries always get a little anxious, so I thought I would pack their suitcase as well.. I think in the first one Sonic still isn't sure if he's allowed to go and the second one he realizes that he is packed and allowed to go so he's happier..


----------



## lise

They are so cute! How could you not bring them!


----------



## gertchie

Sonic and Aries said:


> I was packing for a trip recently and Sonic and Aries always get a little anxious, so I thought I would pack their suitcase as well.. I think in the first one Sonic still isn't sure if he's allowed to go and the second one he realizes that he is packed and allowed to go so he's happier..


That is the cutest picture! You have the most adorable pair ever.....congrats! I know Ozzie gets super nervous when we are packing our bags until his bag comes out and his treats go in. I made a vow when I got him to never leave him behind and have never regreted that!


----------



## sandypaws

Love all the pics with the great captions! Good idea


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Love those suitcase pictures. Dexter is the worrywart, he can tell there is something going on and he starts to get nervous.


----------



## shimpli

Adorable pair. So cute!!!


----------



## Kathie

Oh so cute! Abby starts to worry at the first sign of a departure. McGee is so easy going he lets Abby do all the worrying!


----------



## nlb

How cute! 

I just had my first trip away from Cassie, and she now knows what the packed suitcase is all about!


----------

